# HOT-HOT-HOT/Hottest Passive Pickup



## MartyStrat54

I've been playing guitar for about a month (tongue in cheek) and I have always used passives. I've tried a bunch of those. 

What do you think is the hottest passive on the market? 

What is the hottest passive that you have used?

Do you think a 500T is hotter than a DiMarzio Super Distortion +?

What's the baddest, hottest SOB out there and is it too hot?

Let me hear your complaints about pickups that may be too hot.

Add anything else you feel that relates to this topic.

I mainly play a Strat Plus. I would like to hear from forum members who play Strats with HB's in the bridge. What improvement is there in the sound of the guitar? Is the way to go a split HB that you can go from single to HB? I love my tone from my Gold Sensor in the bridge and I would never alter a Strat Plus, but if I got a different Strat, I would consider doing this mod. 

Let me hear what you have to say.


----------



## Procter2812

Iv got a pearly gates which is prettyy damn hott...

Theres the distortion bucker but thats just plain filth!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

the Pearly Gates is only like 8.6k...not very hot
the Bill Lawrence XL50L is very hot....i have seen some Mighty Might Motherbuckers that were around 24k...very hot for a passive


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

read this
whats the highest output pickup available @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Forum Archive


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I went there and that thread is the reason I don't go there on my own. It was a bunch of gibberish and no one really defined the proper way to determine output. However, the Motherbucker seemed to be named quite a bit. 

The problem with pickups is the same as speakers. There are so many models out there. I know we all secretly wish we could pick the ideal speaker for our amps and pickups for our guitar.

I would like to hear more about when hot is to hot. Apparently some of these passive can get down right nasty, but is it nasty sounding? I used to think I wanted the hottest and I tried some Bill Lawrence pickups. I had them in the guitar for about a month and took them out. To raunchy sounding. Anyone else have a story about putting in pickups and thinking they would slay, only to find out the only thing that got slayed was your wallet?


----------



## BluesRocker

I had a Seymour duncan that sounded pretty good but was too damn hot for my tastes and that was the alternative 8. which had an alnico 8 magnet in it. i think it is rated around 17k. Duncan also has one that is rated at 21k and its called the Distortion Parallel Axis .. ive never used one.. wayyy too hot for me.. ill stick with my low output 7k pups.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

when i was like 16 or so i ha an LP copy that had an Lawrence L500 in and loved it...i tried a XL500L in my mid 20's based off of what i had experianced before and because Darryl used it...Total Garbage....gainy as all hell but as shrill as a 1 titted banshee in heat...now i just stick with SD JB's and Pearly Gates models...its tough to go from one to the other in the output aspect 14.7k to 8.6 does not seem like much but its huge....i'm still trying to make the PG my number one....but its like the Strat versus LP issue....you have to fight the strat more to play cleanly without fuck ups (IE: mistakes) rearing their ugly head....kinda why i have been learning some John 5 stuff....so i can get better with a cleaner tone and not hide behind gain and fx


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, at one time I toyed with putting a red lace in my Strat, but I really love the warmth I get out of the gold. I mean with the right amp setting, it can really sound sweet. 

I don't play death metal or any style that requires brutal output. I'm just interested in hearing what some of you younger guys like in your guitar and how certain pickups fit your style.

I don't see a hot passive as being something you can roll the guitar volume down and get a "clean." If they are that hot, they are still cranking at 5 on the guitar volume and sounding a little crunchy.

Continue on.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Duncan JB's clean up very nicely when rolled down....one of the things i have been doing thanks to Jeff Beck himself is not use my volume full open
there is that sweet spot at about 3/4's that's just awesome. i have been tinkering with a treble bleed cap just for the roll off reason but i'm afraid it will disturb that sweet spot yet it may be necessary to keep the highs when rolled down to a clean....thanks for asking....because of your post i just now am thinking about using a push/pull pot to get both results...i love you Marty


----------



## Purgasound

I would definitely say a 500T is hotter than a DiMarzio Super Distortion. I just put a Super in one of my guitars and I have to kick it up a notch with a clean decibel boost to get the same output as my LP's with Gibson 498T pickups. So a 498T is hotter than a Duncan Distortion and DiMarzio Super Distortion. I'd say the Gibson pickup would be fatter too and probably more defined in the low end. I use the Distortions for metal and the 498T or 500T could do them easily but I like those tones better for rock and roll. 
The Gibson Dirty Fingers is really high output, but strangely it's ridiculously clean. It doesn't push the amps into overdrive like other pickups. I don't like them at all, maybe for something twangy and clean out of an old Fender Twin might sound good but for anything rock and harder it ain't no good IMO. 
The Seymour Duncan Invader is a pretty hot pickup, but it's got too much low end in it and if you play a full chord it really cuts out the higher notes. This pickup would be good if you decided to give up on life and play with Korn or Orgy or something stupid like that. 
DiMarzio's have other SD's that have around the same output but different tone shapes, I think there is three, the original focused on mid range, one for highs and one for lows but I don't think there is a super drastic difference. I used to have some JB's in a guitar, the output level is ok and the pickups are very articulate. You can hear every note in a chord almost perfectly, but the 498T and 500T are hotter sounding. 

Those are just the hottest passive ones I have dealt with in my personal experience. IMO the one that sounds the best driving an amp with absolutely no help from effects is the 498T.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

the hottest passive pick up that i have played still has to be the canadian built FURY guitars ZP 20 humbucker . The ZP stands for zero pole , meaning there is no magnetic 
drag on the string , these are one of the best rock metal pick ups i have played , they 
have a great mix of hot overwound humbucker but still maintain good tone . some of the 
hot humbuckers are all fizz and kill the natural tone of the guitar and amp . IMO !!


----------



## el zilcho

The stock pickups in my '90 lp studio are actually pretty darn loud. HB-R and HB-L. 

The HB-L in the bridge is higher output than the JB in my ESP, but the JB sounds louder since it has that upper midrange spike. HB-L is more balanced, like a '57 on crack.


----------



## Jesstaa

The EMG HZ in my 6 string kicks ass. Very high mid-y and overdriven, but still articulate and smooth. I think it's the TB-4


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Sup. I have a strat with a floyd rose bridge and a humbucker in the neck and bridge positions. I use a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Original PATB-1 in the neck and a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 in the bridge. For me, the Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 is the hottest passive humbucking pickup I've ever heard. I use it with the high gain JVM410H and it really responds well to it. I think that the Parallel Axis Trembuckers are a nice secret for those looking for something different. I also like these pickups because they are specially designed for guitar with tremolo units (be it non-locking or locking units); they have a unique design with the magnet pole pieces that are split. Maybe something for you all that are looking for something different.


----------



## JakeusUrungus

I used to have a Dimarzio X2N... it was hotter than the Super Distortion that I have in one of my Les Pauls now.

The trouble with many really high output pickups is that (in my opinion) you start to lose character. With lower output, tweaks in the EQ of the pickups have a more dramatic effect thus allowing for more interesting tweaking by the manufacturer. 

I have a Super Distortion in one of my Les Pauls and a Steve's Special in the other. Both are Dimarzios and both are considered high-output but they definitely remain interesting. I prefer the Steve's Special, but they both sound great.

I have played a guitar with Seymour Duncan Invaders in it and they are really hot but still interesting sounding.


----------



## MartyStrat54

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Sup. I have a strat with a floyd rose bridge and a humbucker in the neck and bridge positions. I use a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Original PATB-1 in the neck and a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 in the bridge. For me, the Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 is the hottest passive humbucking pickup I've ever heard. I use it with the high gain JVM410H and it really responds well to it. I think that the Parallel Axis Trembuckers are a nice secret for those looking for something different. I also like these pickups because they are specially designed for guitar with tremolo units (be it non-locking or locking units); they have a unique design with the magnet pole pieces that are split. Maybe something for you all that are looking for something different.



Man, that setup sounds awesome. Does it squeal on you, or are you able to keep some distance between yourself and the amp? That's a lot of firepower.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks for all the responses. I know that there are a lot of small companies that are hand winding pickups and some of them make some really hot pickups.

I'm seeing a few here that I'm not familiar with, because I haven't been shopping for pickups in a long time.

Let's hear what some of you other guys have to say.

WB Custom Pickups: guitar pickups wound by hand

BG Pups Hand Wound Custom Guitar Pickups by Bryan Gunsher

Smit's Handwound Guitar Pickups

Home: Rock Monkey Guitars, Custom, Hand-Wound Guitar Pickups by Chris Robertson

Porter Pickups- Custom Hand Wound Electric Guitar Pickups

Custom hand wound guitar pickups, New and vintage pickup repair and rewinds

Home: SD Pickups, Custom-Made Hand-Wound Pickups by Dave Stephens, Stephens Design

Custom Handwound Pickups

These are just a few of the places that do hand wound pickups.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

MartyStrat54 said:


> Man, that setup sounds awesome. Does it squeal on you, or are you able to keep some distance between yourself and the amp? That's a lot of firepower.


 
Sup Marty. I'll say that it will squeal if you dime your gain, channel volume, and master volume, but that's true for just about any high gain amp and guitar/pickup combination.

If you are careful with your settings, then it works just fine. The neck pickup works great with clean tones and with tons of gain. The bridge pickup is great for those very high gain settings and is not too hard to control. You can get some great natural feedback with those pickups and you loose no tone when you use the whammy bar.

I think I mentioned this in another thread, but I too have the Strat Plus (1989). I agree with you that the Strat Plus is an incredible guitar and I'd never modify a thing on it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it sounds like you could give Ted Nugent a run for his money since he was into controlled feedback with his Byrdland's and Sunn Enforcer amps. (Back when he was an animal.)

Yes, please keep that Strat Plus stock. You and I both have 89's and it is still my #1 fiddle.


----------



## axl2

American Viking said:


> *The Seymour Duncan Invader is a pretty hot pickup, but it's got too much low end in it and if you play a full chord it really cuts out the higher notes. This pickup would be good if you decided to give up on life and play with Korn or Orgy or something stupid like that. *




Synyster Gates from Avenged Sevenfold, as well as I, both use the Duncan Invader and get a pretty sick tones. Especially lead tone. It's great for metal and hard rock if you are a good guitarist and know how to use it. I find I can do anything with any pickup, they all have their pros and cons.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

This has been a long standing myth...

The DC Resistance of the pickup coils is NOT an accurate indication of pickup output. It never was. DiMarzio themselves will even tell you this. Pickup output is influenced not only by the coil IMPEDANCE (resistance to AC current), but also by the strength of the magnet as well. It just depends on which method was used to increase the output of the pickup. 

When reading resistance across a pickup, it's just like reading across a speaker coil or a transformer coil. You're seeing DC resistance...NOT impedance.

While a pickup with a higher impedance will definitely exhibit a hot output, this does NOT mean that a pickup with a lower impedance rating will have a low output. This is because even though the coil might have a lower impedance, the magnet may be stronger, which will increase the output. Of course most pickup makers try not to make the magnets too strong to minimize string pull...but there are pickups out there with strong magnets and lower DC resistance readings that exhibit an output as hot as one with a higher impedance and weaker magnets.

Case in point - the DiMarzio Super Distortion and the Super 3. The Super 3 has a DC Resistance of 25K while the Super Distortion has a DC Resistance of 13.68K, yet their outputs are spec'ed out at 435 and 425mV respectively. That's only a 10mV difference...not hardly anything to sneeze at. The DiMarzio X2N is spec'ed at 15.83K DC resistance, yet puts out 510mV...75-85mV higher than the above listed two.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks Jon. Someone up there ^^^ told me to go to a forum and it was a bunch of peanut heads. No one was able to define the correct way to measure pickup output. Most were going by DC resistance. I knew this to be inaccurate.

Actually speaker manufactures test speakers in a very controlled environment, but the testing can vary by manufacturer.

I think the same holds true for pickup testing procedures. Each company has it's own way of coming up with the numbers. I just hope they are honest when it comes time to release the spec's on any given model.

I've used DiMarzio for years and I think the numbers they give are accurate.

The sad part is that most companies only list the DC resistance, usually followed by the words, "Hot-Hot-Hot," to get someone to buy it. You sometimes can find out more spec info by going directly to the manufacturer's home page on the net.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

The best way I do it is to hook a multimeter set for AC volts or AC mV to the other end of a cable plugged into the guitar, and play some notes and chords. Obviously you won't get a steady reading and chords will produce a hotter output than individual notes will. But it will give you somewhat of an average indication of the voltage swing between notes and chords.

Also, since pickup coils are an IMPEDANCE, output will vary with frequency as well as with pick attack, whether hitting the strings soft or hard. But using the meter will give you somewhat of a nominal average output swing indication. One must remember that pickup output is never constant and the specs for pickup output are a nominal output rating.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Exactly...a great point to make. That's why I like to compare speakers to pickups, they have a lot in common when it comes to testing them. The output of a pickup is frequency dependent and this is why there are so many to choose from. 

I think Jon will agree that some pickups handle the lows and the mids really well and other pickups handle the mids and upper mids really well. However, just like trying to build the perfect speaker, you know one that will do it all, the same holds true for pickups, because their windings and magnet strength will determine the frequency response "and sensitivity."

Now someone may claim a certain pickup sounds good all across the board and there may be a few that are close, but there are none that are perfect. When you wind a pickup and select magnets, there is a give and take situation. Of course this is why we pick the pickup we do. We like the tone and flavor of that particular pickup. 

Isn't it funny how it's always a continuing effort to find the right pickups for the right guitar plugged into the right amp and the right cab with the right speakers?

Ain't it fun?


----------



## Wilder Amplification

MartyStrat54 said:


> Exactly...a great point to make. That's why I like to compare speakers to pickups, they have a lot in common when it comes to testing them. The output of a pickup is frequency dependent and this is why there are so many to choose from.
> 
> I think Jon will agree that some pickups handle the lows and the mids really well and other pickups handle the mids and upper mids really well. However, just like trying to build the perfect speaker, you know one that will do it all, the same holds true for pickups, because their windings and magnet strength will determine the frequency response "and sensitivity."
> 
> Now someone may claim a certain pickup sounds good all across the board and there may be a few that are close, but there are none that are perfect. When you wind a pickup and select magnets, there is a give and take situation. Of course this is why we pick the pickup we do. We like the tone and flavor of that particular pickup.
> 
> Isn't it funny how it's always a continuing effort to find the right pickups for the right guitar plugged into the right amp and the right cab with the right speakers?
> 
> Ain't it fun?



It's just like building motors. You gotta select the right carburetor, cam, heads, crank, pistons with the correct dome shape/size...it's all in the combination. You can never write tone off to just one thing or another.

Now...every pickup has a different "resonant frequency". What the resonant frequency is is the frequency at which the pickup generates the most output. This is governed by coil inductance, strength of the magnet...even the volume/tone pots come into play here. Some pickups have a smoother response whereas others have a more "peaky" response...there you have the "Q", or the "slope" rating of the coil. No pickup will generate every frequency at an equal amplitude.

But this is OK because the human ear doesn't hear every frequency at an equal amplitude (i.e. the ear doesn't have a "flat" response). Everyone's ear is "tuned" differently, which makes different pickups sound different to different individuals. Same goes for speakers and any other types of components with inductive/reactive qualities.

And this goes for everything when it comes to tone. I find that most mis-info gets started because everyone seems to be looking for a "constant" when it comes to tone. Unfortunately, there are no constants in tone, everything in tone is a variable, it cannot be calculated. The only constants that exist with tone is which guitar/pickup/amp/valve/transformer/speaker/cab combo works for YOUR tone. But again, these things are only constant in accordance with YOUR opinion and what YOU prefer. Other's opinions may differ and it's these very personal opinions that remove all constants when it comes to tone.


----------



## watchtheskies

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Sup. I have a strat with a floyd rose bridge and a humbucker in the neck and bridge positions. I use a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Original PATB-1 in the neck and a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 in the bridge. For me, the Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 is the hottest passive humbucking pickup I've ever heard. I use it with the high gain JVM410H and it really responds well to it. I think that the Parallel Axis Trembuckers are a nice secret for those looking for something different. I also like these pickups because they are specially designed for guitar with tremolo units (be it non-locking or locking units); they have a unique design with the magnet pole pieces that are split. Maybe something for you all that are looking for something different.



me too, I have Seymour Duncan PATB-2s in all my guitars in the bridge position, sounds great with my JVM410H, I love that they're pretty hot but also very crisp, clear and punchy, not muddy at all, sort of Scorpions/Schenker punchy, a seriously great pickup


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

watchtheskies said:


> me too, I have Seymour Duncan PATB-2s in all my guitars in the bridge position, sounds great with my JVM410H, I love that they're pretty hot but also very crisp, clear and punchy, not muddy at all, sort of Scorpions/Schenker punchy, a seriously great pickup



yes, yes! I get a great clean sound with the neck Parallel Axis Trembucker that makes me smile. Those pickups are kind of like a "best kept secret." Great overall sound. I think Blues Saraceno has his own version of the Parallel Axis Trembucker for sale as a signature series. I've never tried/heard it, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## slowhand

Wilder Amplification said:


> And this goes for everything when it comes to tone. I find that most mis-info gets started because everyone seems to be looking for a "constant" when it comes to tone. Unfortunately, there are no constants in tone, everything in tone is a variable, it cannot be calculated. The only constants that exist with tone is which guitar/pickup/amp/valve/transformer/speaker/cab combo works for YOUR tone. But again, these things are only constant in accordance with YOUR opinion and what YOU prefer. Other's opinions may differ and it's these very personal opinions that remove all constants when it comes to tone.



God ain't that the freakin truth. One thing that makes me tired is some seeking for the perfect tone with just one focus be it tubes, speakers, etc. etc. Not trying to say its not fun to go looking at tubes, speakers, pickups, etc because it matters, but its a combination of everything. I get people all the time saying their amps sucks, but I spend 10 minutes tweaking the settings and they are like, wow that's awesome.

and the OP didn't want single coil, but the hottest single coil I've used is the Hot Rail. For humbucker I always go back to Dimarzio. And I've taken two humbuckers and split those with a five way switch. Can get about anything you want out of those.


----------



## watchtheskies

slowhand said:


> God ain't that the freakin truth. One thing that makes me tired is some seeking for the perfect tone with just one focus be it tubes, speakers, etc. etc. Not trying to say its not fun to go looking at tubes, speakers, pickups, etc because it matters, but its a combination of everything. I get people all the time saying their amps sucks, but I spend 10 minutes tweaking the settings and they are like, wow that's awesome.
> 
> and the OP didn't want single coil, but the hottest single coil I've used is the Hot Rail. For humbucker I always go back to Dimarzio. And I've taken two humbuckers and split those with a five way switch. Can get about anything you want out of those.



and not to forget the fingers, what we do with our skinny, pudgy or otherwise formed digits has as much impact on tone as the other factors


----------



## slowhand

watchtheskies said:


> and not to forget the fingers, what we do with our skinny, pudgy or otherwise formed digits has as much impact on tone as the other factors



bingo.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

slowhand said:


> bingo.



As I've said in several other threads - 

You can have the absolute best components, amp, cab, speakers, transformers, pedals, etc etc...but none of that makes up for shitty playing.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Wilder Amplification said:


> As I've said in several other threads -
> 
> You can have the absolute best components, amp, cab, speakers, transformers, pedals, etc etc...but none of that makes up for shitty playing.


Thus the reason i use a separate amp for fx and always keep my dry tone at a higher level....delay and verb are cool but i sure as hell am not going to hide behind them...there are a few locals that are way to heavy on fx and all i can think is .....do you really think you sound like you are good? yet i am always polite about it...just cause it's not for me does not make it wrong (as i bite my tongue) they guys i have been playing with now are shocked that i play with such a dry tone...their last lead guitarists is one of the above mentioned players...when i heard the rough demos i laughed...they sounded better that way. the final demo was just awash in verb to the point i could hear it bouncing of the wall of the Kremlin in Moscow. and while i like my delay to spill over i dont set it for 6-20 repeats like some of these guys do
and when i Fuck up you totaly hear it and see it on my face....Shit can spill from a mouth just as easy as a Rectum!


----------



## slowhand

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Thus the reason i use a separate amp for fx and always keep my dry tone at a higher level....delay and verb are cool but i sure as hell am not going to hide behind them...there are a few locals that are way to heavy on fx and all i can think is .....do you really think you sound like you are good? yet i am always polite about it...just cause it's not for me does not make it wrong (as i bite my tongue) they guys i have been playing with now are shocked that i play with such a dry tone...their last lead guitarists is one of the above mentioned players...when i heard the rough demos i laughed...they sounded better that way. the final demo was just awash in verb to the point i could hear it bouncing of the wall of the Kremlin in Moscow. and while i like my delay to spill over i dont set it for 6-20 repeats like some of these guys do
> and when i Fuck up you totaly hear it and see it on my face....Shit can spill from a mouth just as easy as a Rectum!



One thing I liked about my Shiva head is that it doesn't hide anything with muddy fuzzy distortion. Effects are for color, not concealment.

Ever love a band on their CD but when you see them live, its completely different?


----------



## Wilder Amplification

slowhand said:


> Ever love a band on their CD but when you see them live, its completely different?



EXACTLY! WTF is up with the "more modern" way of doing concerts where it's so overproduced that you might as well be listening to the CD? All the stage wash and bleedover that they're all trying to get rid of nowadays is what gives a rock concert its live vibe. Take all of that out and you'd be money ahead just putting your CD on and not buying a concert ticket.

For my delay (when and if I run it) I use it for just a pinch of "slapback" to give it some life. That is of course, if I decide to build a Theremin...then it's a different story.


----------



## watchtheskies

Wilder Amplification said:


> EXACTLY! WTF is up with the "more modern" way of doing concerts where it's so overproduced that you might as well be listening to the CD? All the stage wash and bleedover that they're all trying to get rid of nowadays is what gives a rock concert its live vibe. Take all of that out and you'd be money ahead just putting your CD on and not buying a concert ticket.
> 
> For my delay (when and if I run it) I use it for just a pinch of "slapback" to give it some life. That is of course, if I decide to build a Theremin...then it's a different story.



ugh that reminds me of this show I did in the 80s, I told the sound guy right up front that I didn't want any effects on my guitar through the PA, then during the soundcheck he kept swamping my guitar in reverb and delay, it sounded terrible, I ended up telling him three times to take the fucking effects off my fucking guitar 

we ended up getting a friend of the band to take over mixing the PA and we made the sound guy sit it out or he wasn't getting paid

he had this "it's my PA so I get to decide how it sounds" attitude, and there was us thinking, were paying you fool so make it sound the way we want to fucking sound, we got our own PA shortly after that


----------



## MartyStrat54

I have had the opportunity to set behind the main desk at some of the biggest rock shows and it makes me sick when I see all of the back tracking done at these shows. The drummer gets a click track and the song begins and the lead singer is "backed up" by his voice off of the CD. They even blend in the guitar solo so that the studio effects will sound "just like on the CD."

This has been going on for a long time. Remember Milli Vanilli? One of my friends ran sound on their first major tour and they set up a stage monitor board, but didn't even use it. They paid a guy to sit at it during the show. It was all fake, all voice dubbed...what an ultimate fan rip-off.

So it makes you wonder how many bands and to what degree do they back track a show. I mean KISS relied on it immensely. Their whole show was on CD.

Okay, to keep it on the subject...DiMarzio rules...but I would like to try some of the hand built pickups from the specialty companies.


----------



## slowhand

watchtheskies said:


> ugh that reminds me of this show I did in the 80s, I told the sound guy right up front that I didn't want any effects on my guitar through the PA, then during the soundcheck he kept swamping my guitar in reverb and delay, it sounded terrible, I ended up telling him three times to take the fucking effects off my fucking guitar
> 
> we ended up getting a friend of the band to take over mixing the PA and we made the sound guy sit it out or he wasn't getting paid
> 
> he had this "it's my PA so I get to decide how it sounds" attitude, and there was us thinking, were paying you fool so make it sound the way we want to fucking sound, we got our own PA shortly after that



there's a thread all in itself. Sound guys. IMO that's an art, not just a science to running sound. But I've put that behind me a long time ago and just roll with the dice. I've had one drummer actually leave the stage and get in a fight with a sound guy; meanwhile my amp was turned over and I'm on stage and can't see shit. Granted that was way back a long time ago; pretty much now we take a sound guy with us.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

slowhand said:


> there's a thread all in itself. Sound guys. IMO that's an art, not just a science to running sound. But I've put that behind me a long time ago and just roll with the dice. I've had one drummer actually leave the stage and get in a fight with a sound guy; meanwhile my amp was turned over and I'm on stage and can't see shit. Granted that was way back a long time ago; pretty much now we take a sound guy with us.



An art it is.

I can't believe how many bands that run their own sound think they need to add tons of EQ boost on every PA channel and crank their power amp knobs all the way up. ABSOLUTE WRONG WAY to run a PA. Then they can't figure out why they're blowing speakers all the time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wilder Amplification said:


> An art it is. I can't believe how many bands that run their own sound think they need to add tons of EQ boost on every PA channel and crank their power amp knobs all the way up. ABSOLUTE WRONG WAY to run a PA. Then they can't figure out why they're blowing speakers all the time.



There was a time when I liked guys like that. We were the only authorized speaker reconing for JBL, Altec, Gauss, EV, Cerwin Vega etc. Blow 'em up and bring 'em in and will listen to your sob story about how all your subs blew. I've seen more blown speakers than you can imagine. You take an 8000 watt sound system and one ignorant sound man and it usually spells disaster, especially for the two-inch titanium diaphrams in the horns. They are usually the first to go.

Man the good old days when all the fly-by-night sound men would come in Monday morning with all of their fried shit. $$$ Cha-ching! $$$


----------



## MartyStrat54

Since there seems to be some fresh faces running around, I'm kicking this back out there.

I was just telling a member that my next project is putting different pickups in my 2009 Explorer. I want to get away from the 490/500 sound and try to get it a little more Lester Paul sounding.


----------



## core

I don't know all the technical stuff around pickups but some of the hotter feeling pickups I've spent time with and you might consider are Bare Knuckle Pickups out of England, Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups I'm going to put a set of the Miracle Man's in my LP. I have the Rebel Yell set in my V and I like 'em a lot. Tim the owner is very good at figuring out what pickup they have will be best for your app, and answers emails pretty quickly.

With these guys it's all about feeling as they are handmade and scatterwound which I think gives it a lot of character. Check out the videos on youtube you may like 'em!

Gibson Dirty Fingers come to mind as a hot pickup. The Super Distortion is a classic Hot pickup for the Strat. I had a dual blade DiMarzio pickup in a Hot Rod Strat I had that was pretty hot, forgot the name though. Duncan Jeff Beck is the all time great metal humbucker as well.

Personally I like Alnico V over ceramic magnets.

Sorry Marty I may not have seen it but is your Strat HSS, HSH, or SSS?


----------



## core

MartyStrat54 said:


> Since there seems to be some fresh faces running around, I'm kicking this back out there.
> 
> I was just telling a member that my next project is putting different pickups in my 2009 Explorer. I want to get away from the 490/500 sound and try to get it a little more Lester Paul sounding.



I'm trying to do they very same thing with my V which is closer to an Explorer than an LP but I'm finding hotter pickups in the V don't sound as thick nor gainy as they do in the LP. You may have to experiment with a "hotter" pickup than you might initially think to get in LP range. 

This is just from me A/Bing my LP and V. The LP has the stock Burstbucker Pros which have great gain and bite through the vintage Marshall and play metal very well. I think they are around 8kish. The Rebell Yell's in the V are 13kish yet did not sound as thick nor as gainy as the LP. This may very well be due to wood types/amount and construction. Not real sure. I took it to a tech to work out the V as I think I may not have the ground as solid as it could be so I'll re-test it at some point. Something to consider.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Fury Guitars , Saskatoon , Saskatchewan , Canada !!!

ZP-20 !! found in many of his guitars , Older fireballs , BBM etc !!
read some reviews ! they are super hot , flat out supid high output 
Humbuckers !!.........that still sound good !!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks CORE. First off, my 1989 Strat Plus is an S/S/S with Gold LACE pickups. This is one guitar that I am not modding due to what it is. It's value would drop drastically if I put a loaded pick guard in it with say DiMarzio Area pickups.

Now my 2009 Explorer is a guitar that I don't mind messing around with. I have a Schecter Elite that I put the PAF and Distortion Plus in. Made all the difference in the world. New Religion stated I should go with a Gibson 498T in the bridge. I'm sure there are several options that will do nicely, it's just a matter of deciding on which one to use.


----------



## core

Ok I played around with the V and the new Rebel Yell pickups tonight and man it's a different beast now. It rivals the LP in thickness. I guess the difference was in how it was hooked up. You may know this trick but I didn't, on braided wire pickups, with the shielding braided you have to get the braiding REAL hot when soldering to the back of the pot. Apparently my 40 watt iron wouldn't cut it. My tech used a 75 watt iron and was able to get it soldered nice and hot and now it sounds great. 

These pickups I feel are pretty nice. They roll off really well and clean up real quick. I'm starting to like playing in the middle selector with the neck at 5 and bridge full on. It's unusual because they have very little noise and at higher amp volumes don't want to feedback. My tech said the same thing about the Warpigs he has in his guitar, which are much much hotter. They didn't feedback at higher volume.

Lately been playing with the master on 5 and pre on 1-2 with the SD-1 on full gain to get a nice crunch. My LP has a shit ton of noise because of the pedal but the V is really quite.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Glad to see that you got your grounding problem fixed and the pickups are working more to your satisfaction.


----------



## Wycked Lester

I got a semour duncan invader and it is ONE HOT MUTHA FUCKA.... too bad it SOUNDS LIKE SHIT. I don't know why i even keep it....maybe so i can occasionaly pull it out of the drawer and tell my friends "look at the pole pieces on this sum bitch" cuz they are HUGE. Other than that I hate it....everytime i put it in something i'm like "Woowee! this is hot" then by the next day im like "Puuuwee, this thing sounds like ass."


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Wycked. Sometimes the hottest isn't always the best. All these companies have standards and then they decided to make different models. Somewhere a race developed to see who could make the hottest pickup and it fucked things to hell.

It's no different than taking a preamp tube that is too "hot" for the gain stage. It ain't going to sound good, it is going to sound like crap. I think a medium hot guitar pickup and a good amp will cover a lot of ground. What say you?


----------



## Wycked Lester

i say "true dat" I had a gibby 500T one time cuz it was the hottest pup they made and i hated it too...

Kinda remindes me of this chick i used to date...she was sooooo fucking hot...but ya couldn't turn your back for a second without guys comming out of the woodwork tryin to fuck her....plus she had the worst case of "hot chick disease" i've ever had to deal with. Like the invader.... it was more hottness than i could stand.
.....also, like you can set your bias too hot.

I guess, like everything else in life, its all about balance...extremes never seem to work out.


----------



## nofearfactor

Since I use EMG81 actives almost exclusively in most all of my guitars I'm not a real big authority on passives any more ,but, before I went to the EMG actives in the 90s I was using nothing but DiMarzio X2Ns and Freds in the late 80s to the 90s and loved em. 

Now I use a ToneZone in the Bs and an Air Norton in the Ns in all of my guitars with passives and while I dont know if theyre considered super 'HOT' (the Tone Zone is on the list of DiMarzios 'High Output' pickups and the Air Nortons are listed as 'Medium' output) or not I do know that they sound awesome and I dont have to change any EQing when I change from my guitars with EMG81s to guitars with the DiMarzio passives. 

I also almost never ever use the neck pickup for anything but a few clean intros or something clean that is almost classical sounding (IMO ,almost anything I play using the neck pickup clean sounds just like the tone on "Nothing Else Matters" ,so I just try not to use it much...), so, while I dont really care whats in there I also know I dont want a hot pickup in there so thats why I have the Air Nortons in the Ns in my guitars with passives and an 81 instead of an 85 in the Ns of my guitars with actives.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Tom Anderson HN3+ hottest passive I've ever heard! makes an Invader sound like a Single coil.

off their site.

HN-Series: For bridge application, another time-honored Anderson humbucker series—medium-hot to hot output, focused-field (mid-concentrated frequency response) bridge pickups for an experience of more mid-muscle without sounding “pinched”—still full bodied and surprisingly musical, even at higher power levels……………………….…$125.00

HN3+
Take the next step up from the HN3 with a bit more gain and smooth saturation—while still remaining very harmonically rich.


----------



## MartyStrat54

There are a lot of small to medium sized pickup companies out there and most of them specialize in a hot model. The Tom Anderson HN Series sound like they are really hot, but still maintain a good musical tone to them.

I'll have to check them out for more info.

Also, Tom makes some really beautiful guitars.


----------



## customwhite

What about the Gibson Dirty Fingers?


----------



## MartyStrat54

They quit making them for like 20 years and then the guitarist for Blink 182 had a Gibson SIG model and he went with the DF in the bridge. I would have to say that they are probably up there with a 500T. They are not listed on the Gibson pickup chart. I guess because they are just now back in use.


----------



## MartyStrat54

WILL BOGGS Handwound Pickups. Check out the Ultra Violent 20 (A 20K output pickup!!!) and Heaven and Hell.

WB Custom Pickups: guitar pickups wound by hand


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man I have done some more reading on these Will Boggs pickups. I would love to have a Les Paul with a pair of his custom pickups. The only guitar that I could put them in is the Explorer. I have DiMarzio's in the Schecter. I guess I could get one to replace the HB in my Fat Strat.


----------



## Joey Voltage

The spec'd output power of a pickup is pretty misleading as well, and even though one might be spec'd to have an average output power of 400mV, it may not feel like it has more output power than one that is spec'd at 330mv for example. a lot of it has to do with where the resonant frequency of the pickup lies. a pickup in itself really doesn't have a "tone" per se, at the end of the day all a pickup really is, is a shitty inductor, with shitty paracitics which form a LCR circuit. manufacturers manipulate these aspects to adjust where they want the resonance frequency to be, and how wide of a "bell" they are looking for. now for example, and what I was getting at above, you can have a pickup spec'd to have an average output power of 1V, but a lower resonance frequency, and it may sound, and _feel_ weaker than one specd to have a 500mv output and a higher resonance frequency. Here, you can see what I'm talking about it this post i did a while ago: http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/15417-loading-pickups-see-just-what-happens.html

All that being said I use the super3 which is pretty hot, but it doesn't feel more so than others that might spec a little lower, and I just like it because of it's frequency response, very vocal midrange. Dimarzio also has the D Activator which is their attemp to manipulate a passive to contend with actives, I may try it one day


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks Joey. I can appreciate the explanation. The one thing I use as a rule is the hottest don't mean the best. These Will Boggs pickups mention that they are voiced in certain ways (resonant frequency). 

It's tough trying pickups, because there is bench time involved. I would like to find some that have a good output, but more in the vein of hot blues playing. Some of the high output pickups are muddy. I'm looking at this guys Heaven and Hell set and I'm thinking PAF and Super Distortion +. I mean how do you know it's better, unless you try them?


----------



## Ascension

BluesRocker said:


> I had a Seymour duncan that sounded pretty good but was too damn hot for my tastes and that was the alternative 8. which had an alnico 8 magnet in it. i think it is rated around 17k.


+1 on the being HOT but not on the tone. It's my favorite hot bucker and I was one of the guys on the Duncan board who was begging them to do the A-8 pickup. 
It's the only smoking hot bucker I know of that actually has TONE!!
Only thing is the string pull with Alnico 8 and the fact that this one has an extra thick mag to boot. If you get it too close to the strings it kills your sustain and pulls weird overtones. Hit the sweet spot though on height and it absolutely RIPS!!!
Got 2 Alt 8's both in mid 90's Washburn USA MG's and they SHREAD!!
Tap incredibly well and have a thick woody rhythm tone and singing solo voice. It's like a JB on a big dose of steroids!!
The Alt 8 in my 93 USA Washy MG 104 stomped the crap out of the XL 500 I had in my 2000 USA Washy 3-ST Stealth for thick articulate metal tones!!
This with the Alt 8 




Just pounded this with the XL 500




Here is a video using the 93 MG with the Alt and my little Zinky blue Velvet. The only effects and the delay I'm rolling off the volume to clean up the tone..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHjkGLYFLuQ[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ascension said:


> +1 on the being HOT but not on the tone. It's my favorite hot bucker and I was one of the guys on the Duncan board who was begging them to do the A-8 pickup.



Thanks for taking the time to share your info. There are some things as you mentioned regarding hot pickups and that is how they control an open string. Some pickups will freeze a string. And that being said, some hot pickups have to be set low, and then they aren't as hot anymore.

Again, thanks for taking the time to present your info.


----------



## Michael1987xl

MartyStrat54 said:


> ......and I'm thinking PAF and Super Distortion +.



Marty, I've got some limited "real world" experience with that set up. My lead guitar player converted his Strat to humbuckers and went the PAF/Super Distortion route. The lead guitar player in my brother's band has a '02 Les Paul '59 Historic with the DiMarzio 36th Anniversary PAF p'ups. You can see him, the guitar and hear the p'ups here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbgUMqUMns]YouTube - Guitar World reveiws the new DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary[/ame]

Lastly, I had the 36th Ann. PAF's/Super Distortion in both my Les Paul and Flying V for about a week each. 

The PAF's are very good and if you're looking for a "well rounded" guitar and don't do a lot of crazy phase/series/parallel wiring, I think they match up really well with the Super Distortion. In my buddy's Strat, they give up very little when the pickups are blended together. In my Les Paul, they didn't mix well in all the switching positions; the Super Distortion has a tendency to over-power the PAF a bit more than I cared for. 

In the Les Paul, I changed the PAF out to a Super II, in the V an Air Classic and I was much happier. You need to keep in mind, though, that I like an aggressive sounding guitar for the most part. Notwithstanding that, Paul played my Les Paul last week at one of their shows (we wanted to give it a little "road-test") and he loved the fat sound he got with my axe through his 1959RR. He could get it to roar when he wanted, but what he really liked was how easy it was to "reign in" when he needed it clean.

I guess the bottom line is deciding between how aggressive you want the guitar to be, versus how "sweet" you need it. For something a bit more killer, the Super II is the way to go. For a more traditional, balanced approach, the PAF will never let you down. That's my $.02, anyway.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> It's tough trying pickups, because there is bench time involved. I would like to find some that have a good output, but more in the vein of hot blues playing. Some of the high output pickups are muddy. I'm looking at this guys Heaven and Hell set and I'm thinking PAF and Super Distortion +. I mean how do you know it's better, unless you try them?



Well you don't, and thats the problem... it will always be somewhat of a crap shoot, and it really depends on the guitar you put them in, you may hate it in one, but love it in another (although generally if the guitar is a good guitar, with good acoustical properties in itself the chances of you liking more pickups in it are probably greater), I have used just about every Dimarzio humbucker on earth, and have different models in different guitars for that reason, sometimes the same model iin two different guitars (I have a tone Zone in one, and it sounds mellower than I would like, but I also have it in another guitar, and it is very aggressive in that one). I can also say I also have some guitars that I cant get to sound great or feel "right" no matter what I do to them, although another one of the same model feels perfect...... 

you are also right about higher output pickups generally sounding murky, but part of that is the physical, and electrical aspects of higher output pickups. It's not always the case certainly, but generally to have a higher output you have to both use highly coercive "hard" magnets as mentioned above, but also increase turns which typically infers higher wire gauge so it will fit on the bobbin which in turn increases the impedance (thus the typical 13K-20K DCR's you usually see), and this also implies a wider Q. All this construction business also has an effect on the inductance, and capacitance of the coils (shifts that pesky resonance frequency down), and when put together you can have a humbucker that is hot, but sounds too smeared. So pickup winding, just like all magnetic winding for audio such as an Output transformer, is really as much an art as a science. and again you can use this to your advantage as a winder, thats kinda what that whole dimarzio dual resonance thing is about.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thank you Michael and Joey for those great comments. I'm sure other members will find them useful.

As for me, I think I am going to look at some stuff in the 12K to 14K range. There seems to be a lot of good stuff in that area.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Here is massive info about DiMarzio's from what else, the DiMarzio Forum. I see our very own LuredMaul is a contributing member on this thread.

DiMarzioForum Pickups FAQ


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael1987xl said:


> Marty, I've got some limited "real world" experience with that set up. My lead guitar player converted his Strat to humbuckers and went the PAF/Super Distortion route. The lead guitar player in my brother's band has a '02 Les Paul '59 Historic with the DiMarzio 36th Anniversary PAF p'ups. You can see him, the guitar and hear the p'ups here:
> 
> YouTube - Guitar World reveiws the new DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary
> 
> Lastly, I had the 36th Ann. PAF's/Super Distortion in both my Les Paul and Flying V for about a week each.
> 
> The PAF's are very good and if you're looking for a "well rounded" guitar and don't do a lot of crazy phase/series/parallel wiring, I think they match up really well with the Super Distortion. In my buddy's Strat, they give up very little when the pickups are blended together. In my Les Paul, they didn't mix well in all the switching positions; the Super Distortion has a tendency to over-power the PAF a bit more than I cared for.
> 
> In the Les Paul, I changed the PAF out to a Super II, in the V an Air Classic and I was much happier. You need to keep in mind, though, that I like an aggressive sounding guitar for the most part. Notwithstanding that, Paul played my Les Paul last week at one of their shows (we wanted to give it a little "road-test") and he loved the fat sound he got with my axe through his 1959RR. He could get it to roar when he wanted, but what he really liked was how easy it was to "reign in" when he needed it clean.
> 
> I guess the bottom line is deciding between how aggressive you want the guitar to be, versus how "sweet" you need it. For something a bit more killer, the Super II is the way to go. For a more traditional, balanced approach, the PAF will never let you down. That's my $.02, anyway.




Paul from GW is in your brother's band? Cool.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael1987xl said:


> Marty, I've got some limited "real world" experience with that set up. My lead guitar player converted his Strat to humbuckers and went the PAF/Super Distortion route. The lead guitar player in my brother's band has a '02 Les Paul '59 Historic with the DiMarzio 36th Anniversary PAF p'ups. You can see him, the guitar and hear the p'ups here:
> 
> YouTube - Guitar World reveiws the new DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary
> 
> Lastly, I had the 36th Ann. PAF's/Super Distortion in both my Les Paul and Flying V for about a week each.
> 
> The PAF's are very good and if you're looking for a "well rounded" guitar and don't do a lot of crazy phase/series/parallel wiring, I think they match up really well with the Super Distortion. In my buddy's Strat, they give up very little when the pickups are blended together. In my Les Paul, they didn't mix well in all the switching positions; the Super Distortion has a tendency to over-power the PAF a bit more than I cared for.
> 
> In the Les Paul, I changed the PAF out to a Super II, in the V an Air Classic and I was much happier. You need to keep in mind, though, that I like an aggressive sounding guitar for the most part. Notwithstanding that, Paul played my Les Paul last week at one of their shows (we wanted to give it a little "road-test") and he loved the fat sound he got with my axe through his 1959RR. He could get it to roar when he wanted, but what he really liked was how easy it was to "reign in" when he needed it clean.
> 
> I guess the bottom line is deciding between how aggressive you want the guitar to be, versus how "sweet" you need it. For something a bit more killer, the Super II is the way to go. For a more traditional, balanced approach, the PAF will never let you down. That's my $.02, anyway.




Oh and those p'ups sound SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! Also, I don't think I've heard anything better than that '59!


----------



## Ascension

MartyStrat54 said:


> Thank you Michael and Joey for those great comments. I'm sure other members will find them useful.
> 
> As for me, I think I am going to look at some stuff in the 12K to 14K range. There seems to be a lot of good stuff in that area.



Might want to try one of the Duncan Customs. They hit around 14.5K and all are the same except the mags. One of the favorite hot buckers with us guys over on the Duncan Board is a Custom wind with a mag swap to an Alnico 8.
These are SCREAMERS but are also very tonefull and well balanced. Wish Duncan would do this one as a production pickup.
It's the ultimate classic metal pickup through a Marshall!!


----------



## Michael1987xl

LPMarshall hack said:


> Paul from GW is in your brother's band? Cool.



Indeed. Not only is Paul a great guy and an incredibly talented musician, he's got a collection of gear that would make your head spin.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Here is massive info about DiMarzio's from what else, the DiMarzio Forum. I see our very own LuredMaul is a contributing member on this thread.
> 
> DiMarzioForum Pickups FAQ




Hi my name is LuredMaul and I am a Pickupaholic!
I have owned almost every Dimarzio made or tried them for a day at least.
I was about to become a dealer then pretty much found what works for me.

Evo2, AirZone, Paf Pro, AirNorton in the neck"flipped"<---lead wire AWAY from the neck, Evo Neck are among my favorites.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good to know that you have the experience with the DiMarzio's.


----------



## LuredMaul

yes I have been a guitar repairman/Sales Manager for 20yrs at the same store. A Buzz Feiten authorized retrofitter for 5 I think......... And a Dimarzio junky since 87/88.

I not unlike Marty Rolled pickups rather than tubes trying to find what worked best with my multi effects units that seem to homogonize tone only to make the leap to Marshall and tube tone which changes the whole formula all over again...

I have alot of short clips posted on DimarzioForum.Com all recorded with a Pod UX2.

I hadn't jumped into the convo as perceived and measured "Hotness" seem to be a perceived thing and everyone hears "HOT" differently in my findings.

I think the X2n is about as present as you can get, though the DActivator is measured in mV as "Hotter" but has more compression which translates to a more subdued pickup. So I refrain from such discussion for my own sanity...lol.

I also have about a million useless clips on Guitar Logic under the same nick "LuredMaul"


----------



## MartyStrat54

Your contributions have been noted. I have been using DiMarzio since 1976. Over the years I have sort of settled with the PAF and the Distortion +. I got this new (used) Fender Strat H-S-S. What DiMarzio product would you recommend in the bridge position for hot blues and rock?

Also, the two single coils are noiseless. Does DiMarzio make a noiseless single coil?


----------



## LuredMaul

yes Dimarzio makes the "Area" and "HS" and "Virtual vintage" series noiseless.

the HS series is a stacked humbucker in a single coil case, Eric Johnson used the HS-2 and Yngwie Malmsteen used the HS-3 in the bridge and neck and later a more vintage stagger appropriate "YJM" in the middle and neck, now called HS-4 after his move to Seymour Duncan.

The "Area" series is more Vintage strat like with all the life and sparkle and none of the noise.

The Virtual Vintage line is in the middle with P90 ish tones in a single coil case.

As far as a humbucker the Andy Timmons AT-1 (who does Blues/Rock) DP-224 is massive. but for a more subdued blues Rock I'd recomend an Air Norton DP-193 believe it or not.


----------



## LuredMaul

Another thing to note; it has been my experience that the clips posted on DiMarzio.com are spot on in 90 percent of the case. which is pretty good knowing the Seymour Duncan clips leave alot to be desired.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm somewhat familiar with the Area Series. I'll have to do some research on what you suggested. I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Madhouse Designs Hollywood Douchbag! 17.8k output! fucking STOOPED! Played through it for the first time last night and oh my lord! it's BEASTLY!

EDIT: gonna try and get a clip up today.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This was the ENDORSO pickup, right? Tell me some more about it. It's hot at 17.8K but is it clean? Hot pickups tend to get fizzy.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Emg 81 is very, very hot.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've been doing a lot of research on possible new pickups for a couple of my guitars. I'm looking real hard at the DiMarzio FRED. It isn't the hottest, but it definitely has sweet harmonics and overdrive. Anyone with any experience on these in high gain amps?


----------



## dodgethis

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Emg 81 is very, very hot.



But passive it ain't.


----------



## LuredMaul

99% of Joe Satriani is a FRED and it's suprisingly a pretty Fat pup with a touch more mids than a P.A.F Pro. I just traded an Evolution for a Fred...haven't put it into anything yet.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Exactly. Joe used it and got a lot of harmonic content out of it. How big of a leap is there between a Fred and a Tone Zone? The Tone Zone is hotter, but it supposedly still has good definition and pick attack.

LuredMaul-I posted this over at my other thread, but I'll post it here for you to give your opinion on. Possible line up for my Strat.

Bridge-FRED (Output 305/Resistance 10.38K)
Middle-Virtual Vintage Heavy Blues 2 (Output 170/Resistance 8.53K)
Neck-Area 61 (Output 142/Resistance 6.43K)

How does that sound? 

Will the two single coils have enough balls or will the FRED be a lot louder?


----------



## LuredMaul

well the virtual vintage heavy blues uses 500K pot and the areas are recomended for 250K pots. so I don't think the Area is good for a Hss setup unless your useing and even lower output bridge.

do you have a problem with rail pups cuz the cruiser line is pretty straty.


The ToneZone is like the THOR's Hammer of pickups the lowend can be kinna thumpy. 

Fred/VV Blues/VV Heavy Blues2?


----------



## LuredMaul

If it where me I'd go this route.

AT-1/Cruiser bridge/Cruiser bridge


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz3h5jOb6dw]YouTube - ‪Andy Timmons Full Rig Demo Part 1 of 3‬&lrm;[/ame] <-------this can get long winded but listen to the tone clean AND distorted. All 3 parts to this are worth a listen.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

dodgethis said:


> But passive it ain't.



But if you want a real hot pickup. The EMG 81 will do the trick like no other!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> But if you want a real hot pickup. The EMG 81 will do the trick like no other!



There's no arguing that, but this thread is about the hottest "passive" pickups as in "no battery." I'm very much aware of the EMG. It's a great pickup for someone "looking to go that route." I like hot passive pickups and in fact after doing a little research, I probably won't go with the hottest.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> If it where me I'd go this route.
> 
> AT-1/Cruiser bridge/Cruiser bridge



So you are suggesting an AT-1 in the bridge and then the Cruiser in the neck and middle? The Heavy Blues is hotter than the Cruiser. I do see that DiMarzio recommends the Cruiser to be used with a moderate output full size humbucker. The Heavy Blues is suggested for neck and middle as well.

Thanks for pointing out the tone pot resistance. I didn't catch that myself.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Exactly. Joe used it and got a lot of harmonic content out of it. How big of a leap is there between a Fred and a Tone Zone? The Tone Zone is hotter, but it supposedly still has good definition and pick attack.



I hated the Fred, I took it out of the guitar I had it in, and you are looking for a hotter sound than the fred will give you. I was expecting slightly middier PAF pro, but it was too mellow sounding for me.

The tone zone is a completely different pickup, I have two of them, and an air zone. In the wrong guitar it may be too dark, it works best for bolt on necks. most of what will dictate the pick attack is mostly just that. I think part of the tone zone having the pick attack rep associated with it is because Paul Gilbert used them for a bit, and if you know anything about paul, thats kinda what he's famous for, and part of his sound signature.


----------



## LuredMaul

the AT-1 is basically a de-thumped ToneZone........lil more articulate


----------



## dodgethis

Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups

Bareknuckle Warpigs. 17.5k in the neck, 22k in the bridge. 100% passive.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Are these noiseless? Forum member ElJeffe has an endorsement with Bareknuckles I believe. They are definitely hot.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Marty, I've been checking out those Will Boggs pickups. Those are pretty nice. I love that 1967 wire they are using right now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yep those are the real deal. I would love to have some of them to try out.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Marty Check out this brand. Motor City. Jerry Cantrell uses them. 
Motor City Pickups


----------



## MartyStrat54

Dodgethis, you out there?


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Hey Marty Check out this brand. Motor City. Jerry Cantrell uses them.
> Motor City Pickups



Yeah I just scanned through it. They don't have their spec's listed yet. That would be nice, because then I could compare their product to say DiMarzio's.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Here's a guy in my neck of the woods.

Wolfetone Pickups - Products - Specializing In Custom, Handmade Guitar Pickups

I've always wanted to try that Timbre Wolf. Looks deadly.


----------



## BluesRocker

There is also this guy Marty. You can custom order your own pickups. Name the magnet and winding and everything. 
brandonwoundpickups.com -- your source for custom wired guitar pickups!


----------



## MartyStrat54

It must be good. It say it will peel paint.


----------



## MartyStrat54

How would you like a job hand winding guitar pickups all day long. 

Thousand twenty-two, thousand twenty-three, thousand twenty-four...

Boy that would get old in a hurry. YET THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DO IT EVERYDAY.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Brandon pickups are priced right, but it doesn't look like he is geared up to make rails or mini-humbuckers. It looks like he could make a nice 70's style single coil. Again, $75 is a nice price if you are looking for that.

I definitely need noiseless single coils. With bad ass high gain amps it's a prerequisite.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I hear that. There are several ways to do it, depending on what sort of sounds you are looking for. The mini-humbuckers do the trick and they make them now so that they still have great harmonics and warmth.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I dig the sound of that DiMarzio Heavy Blues 2.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Where did Dodgethis go. I was hoping he would be on.


----------



## dodgethis

Lookin' for me?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, if you are online when we are over here or the Strat thread, jump in my brother. Always good to hear what you have to say.


----------



## dodgethis

Just for the record, my MIJ 62 Reissue has Lace Blues in the neck and bridge and a Lace Transensor in the middle. The American Deluxe has the Vintage Noiseless pickups in the neck and middle, with a Di Marizio PAF Pro in the bridge, previously a Gibson Burstbucker Pro. 

The swap was due to a magnet spacing issue with the BP (50mm vs 52mm). However, I might go back to the Burstbucker Pro, despite that short-coming, because I feel that the PAF Pro is missing a bit of that mid-end bite that the BP. But that would only be after I remove the chrome cover and have a 4 conductor wire installed.

From what I have heard from the VNs so far, the cleans are fine. At higher gains, they are okay, but nothing compared to what the humbuckers can give me. However, even at high gain (12 o' clock on JVM OD1 Orange), it is almost dead silent. If I am to make a choice between the Lace Blues and VNs in the neck, I would take the Lace Blues. The sound is a lot glassier and chimey in clean and punchier and better defined higher gain modes. This is depsite the Lace Blues having a higher output of 12.8k, compared to the 9.8k of the VNs.

My original intention is to go with a HH setup eventually on the American Strat, with that same PAF Pro in the neck and a Tone Zone in the bridge, with two volumes and a master tone control. Push-push in the two volumes for coil-splitting each humbucker and push-push for the master tone to bring it out of the circuit. 

However, with what I had heard from the ABing the BP and PAF Pro, I might put the BP in the neck instead, but that entails some additional routing in the cavity which I am reluctant to do. But since I have not gotten the Tone Zone yet, I will be doing some tests with the PAF Pro in the neck and BP in the bridge. If I like that, no need for a Tone Zone.


----------



## Madaxeman

dodgethis said:


> Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups
> 
> Bareknuckle Warpigs. 17.5k in the neck, 22k in the bridge. 100% passive.



+1 Great Pickups. I really liked the Bareknuckle Blackdogs but I think they've discontinued them. P.s if you're in Singapore you must play the crazy elephant or house of rock? I've had a few decent jam sessions in there before.


----------



## dodgethis

Oh no, I'm just a bedroom player. I'm happy to play in my bedroom and some friends in a jamming session.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Dodgethis, what's your name or nickname?

So you are saying the humbucker in my Deluxe is a PAF Pro? 

I'm not that happy with it. I talked to DiMarzio and I told them I wanted to go with the Virtual Vintage Heavy Blues 2 in the neck and they told me to use an Air Norton in the bridge. I have to consider pickups that will work with my 250K pots. 

I really want to get this right the first time. I hate taking the guitar apart and having it sound worse than before.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Another thing. Are all the pots 250K, or did Fender use 500K's on certain guitars in certain positions with humbuckers?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> As far as a humbucker the Andy Timmons AT-1 (who does Blues/Rock) DP-224 is massive. But for a more subdued blues Rock I'd recomend an Air Norton DP-193 believe it or not.





LuredMaul said:


> If it where me I'd go this route.
> 
> AT-1/Cruiser bridge/Cruiser bridge



So when I talked to DiMarzio, the tech recommended the Air Norton. You recommend it as well, but then you are hot on the AT-1. Also, you match that up with two Cruisers.

My question would be, how about a Heavy Blues 2 in the neck and the middle and the AT or Air Norton in the bridge?

There is quite a bit of output difference between the Air and the AT. Aren't both of these more suited with 500K pots? The DiMarzio tech said the Air Norton would be fine with a 250K.

Your thoughts?


----------



## MartyStrat54

You out there T N L?

So LuredMaul is sending me three bridge pickups to try out.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yeah I'm here. I got side-tracked.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So you told me a little about this. That's great. Lot of work, but hell that's the kind of work I like. Tone mining.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Boy I would love to get half of Gary Moore's tone. Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I talked with LuredMaul for quite a while. He's really up on his game. Very knowledgeable. I like talking to guys like that.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I love Gary Moore. I jam to him all the time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I was digging this vid of "Big Boss Man" by the Kentucky Headhunters. It keeps popping up in my head...or the hot models they used making the vid. No, I think it was the song.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

LOL big time.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well Marty, you got the amps to copy that sound. That JMP should do Gary Moore nicely.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I have the amps. No doubt about it. The only thing I got to figure out is the perfect set of Hot-Hot-Hot pickups for the Strat.

I'm really digging the sound clips of that Heavy Blues 2 pickup. I'd like to have them loaded in a guitar right now to try out.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Oh and you got the cabs and speakers too.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You got a lot of options with that ash body. You can put a pretty hot humbucker in there.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I was talking to LuredMaul about that very same thing. I could go with a Super Distortion in there. Actually, the pickups I am trying are not what you would call super hot. I want good output, good sustain and nice harmonics and then it has to match up power wise to the single coils.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I can see how it can become a puzzle.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well just counting what DiMarzio sells, the mathematical possibilities are in the thousands.
I don't want to end up putting a hinge on my pickguard. Let alone strip out a screw hole.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I hear that. It would be a drag, but I guess there's a possibility for it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I really curious about that Air Norton. It supposedly one hell of a pickup. It would match up nicely with the Heavy Blues 2 single coils.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I went to DiMarzio's website earlier and listened to that Heavy Blues. Sounds awesome.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes it does. And I'm thinking about using it as a neck pickup and going with a mini-humbucker in the middle slot. Maybe something a little hotter.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That middle slot is probably the toughest hole to fill, especially if you had S-1. It's a little easier since you have a straight five-way.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well, I've been reading some of the back pages on the preamp tube thread. Some of that stuff is really interesting.


----------



## MartyStrat54

T N L, I think we are done here for now. I've got a headache thinking about all these pickups. I may do a once over and head into the nest.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I will see you probably later today.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Marty? Tag you're it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello, I made it.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Good. You find anything out?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well there is a Gibson Les Paul Gary Moore model.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Oh really. How much is it?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well believe it or not, it has a MSRP of $2199. I'm thinking a guy could get one for $1899.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So what sort of pickups does it have?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Very interesting and I like it. It has a P-90 in the neck and an over wound Burstbucker 3 in the bridge. So it's a custom pickup. No info on how hot it is.

I also found out that he has used an Ibanez Tube Screamer for years. All this time I thought he was a guitar into amp guy.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well maybe you can find some info on a regular Burstbucker 3 and add a little to it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's what I'm going to have to do. I'm a little disappointed in the Tube Screamer. For one thing I don't own one. I have something close. It's a modded stomp box with a very close sound. I might try that, but you can make any pickup sound big and fat with the right kind of distortion box.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Maybe I'll just buy a guitar from Gary and ask him what his rig consists of?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I just looked up that Gary Moore sig model. That's a nice guitar. I don't like the fact that it doesn't have any inlays. I'm lost without them. 

Gibson.com: Gibson Gary Moore BFG


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It should have had some sort of custom inlays with something special in the 12th fret. They could have charged 500 bucks more and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I saw that too. To me it sort of cheapens the guitar don't you think?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yes, I agree it does, but I'm not in charge of designing the thing so what do I know?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Alright Marty. Let me know what DiMarzio tells you.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What they said (omitting my side of the emails).

1) Not a train wreck, but perhaps not the best choices. See below.

2) An Air Norton or Norton might be better in the bridge position.

3) There should be enough range of height adjustment to get a useable balance between the 3 pickups, notwithstanding the higher output of either of the above pickups. 

4) Not really sure what a Gary Moore sound is, since he's had at least 2 distinctly different sounds in his career. I don't think your setup will exactly produce either, but it seems pretty usable. 

An F-spaced Air Norton might be perfectly OK, although a Norton (DP160F) is a little louder and might be better if you're used to hotter bridge pickups.

*********************************************************

My letter was very descriptive and it is like the guy spent a whole three minutes on it. Some of it is actually edited, because he wasn't paying attention and assumed I had an S-S-S Strat. I corrected his comments.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Dodgethis-You said:



> The American Deluxe has the Vintage Noiseless pickups in the neck and middle, with a Di Marizio PAF Pro in the bridge, previously a Gibson Burstbucker Pro.



Is this true for my 2001 Deluxe? It has a PAF PRO in it.


----------



## LuredMaul

what does the back of the pup look like?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello Keith, I got a hold of Dodgethis and he was talking about a different guitar. So no, mine does not have a PAF PRO in it. Mine is the HB-1 and I think it is made for Fender as an OE pickup. It's probably a trade secret about who makes it.

Also, I ordered my Fast Track 1 and Heavy Blues 2 from Sigler. From what I found out, my guitar has a 500K volume pot and 1MEG tone controls. I hope those will work out. Apparently so, or Fender wouldn't have used them. It tells me that the guitar is set up for hotter pickups.


----------



## LuredMaul

why the fast Track 1 all of a sudden?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Man that sounds like a a great 1, 2 punch. Now all you need is the bridge figured out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's probably going to drive me nuts, but in the end it will be worth it. I'm sure I'm going to learn a lot about output factors, because I have to match the neck and the middle to the bridge.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Some of that shit confuses me. It seems like a smaller output neck pickup will mate to a higher output bridge. Why is that?


----------



## LuredMaul

1meg pots will put your treble thru the roof which isn't what you want by the "Gary Moore" clip


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well you are right and I tell you I honestly don't know why that is.

Keith, you have any info on why a neck and middle pickup can be around 200mV and the bridge can be 425mV and it sounds balanced?


----------



## MartyStrat54

So I am going to have to replace the pots as well. Where do you suggest I order them from. Does Sigler carry parts like this?

What should I be at? 250K or 500K on the tone pots?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Keith. Can you shed any light on the output differences between a neck and a bridge? Why can the bridge be stout and the neck still sound balanced?

Is it pickup height?


----------



## MartyStrat54

We may have temporarily lost Keith. Maybe he'll return. I guess I need to get my bench set up and my soldering station. Looks like I will have to change some of the pots out as well as the pickups.

I can get the pots from Antique Electronics Supply in Tempe, AZ. That's a good place.


----------



## LuredMaul

the string vibration is stronger as it moves toward the neck......

don't go crazy yet you might like the Heavy blues with the pots you have.

CTS or Bourns pots in 500K are easy to find on ebay.

you won't want 250's I don't think.
just know that if the pups are abit bright it can be shaved off a hair by changing the tones to 500K and more so with 250K.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, what I was going to say is that DiMarzio had higher value pots listed in their installation guide.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I guess if they are harsh, I'll go with 500K CTS pots.


----------



## MartyStrat54

How does the value of the volume pot play into all of this?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I just remembered, I may have some real nice vintage pots. I just don't know what value they are. I bought a large lot of pots on EBAY a couple of years ago. I'll have to go to my storage unit tomorrow and take a look.


----------



## LuredMaul

I found out tonight I'm gonna be selling off ......

Dimarzio Air Norton, Air Zone, CrunchLab
EMG David Gilmour pickguard
Maybe my TSL100
An Austin Quilt Top LP
MIM Strat with a custom Scalloped neck and some other STUFF soon.

My 3 Custom Jems will do just about anything I need.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Thanks for the info. That makes sense.


----------



## LuredMaul

500K volume is the recommended value for the Vol on the Fast Track and the Humbuckers for sure and I THINK the Blues but not 100 percent.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> I found out tonight I'm gonna be selling off ......
> 
> Dimarzio Air Norton, Air Zone, CrunchLab
> EMG David Gilmour pickguard
> Maybe my TSL100
> An Austin Quilt Top LP
> MIM Strat with a custom Scalloped neck and some other STUFF soon.
> 
> My 3 Custom Jems will do just about anything I need.



If you have three JEMS what more do you need? Those are the custom shop version of an Ibanez.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> 500K volume is the recommended value for the Vol on the Fast Track and the Humbuckers for sure and I THINK the Blues but not 100 percent.



Okay, that should be good then.

It also looks like I will have to be real careful saving strings as I will be taking the pick guard out many times over a short amount of time.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Keith, you have a single buyer for all that stuff?


----------



## LuredMaul

Mine are Custom Jems..... Bought 2 Ibanez prestige guitars and decided I don't like Basswood so I found an aftermarket body builder who make 2 piece Jem bodies and I tung-oiled them.
Then I found a one piece mahogany body from the same builder at a steal and made number 3.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You need to post some pics of them or send me a PM with the pics attached. They sound super nice. So all three are natural finish, correct?


----------



## LuredMaul

Like this


----------



## LuredMaul

No pics of the Mahogany one yet


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm assuming you cut out the "grip slot" made famous by the JEMS?


----------



## LuredMaul

no they are CNC cut by the Builder and delivered as raw wood, all I did was apply 1 coat of tongue oil, maybe 2


----------



## MartyStrat54

They look fantastic! Great work, like a close matched pair. Are the pickups all Ibanez, or did you pick something else out?

I'll bet that mahogany model is nice...and heavy.


----------



## LuredMaul

The Mahogany has a Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz and no middle yet

Jem1 has Dimarzio Evo2/EvoSingle/Evo Neck
Jem 2 has a Dimarzio PAF pro neck / Ibanez S1 middle and currently undecided bridge.

And yeah the Mah is heavier than hell 1 piece and high Quality.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Dimarzio tone zone!


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Tone Zone is very good and one that I'm looking at.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> The Mahogany has a Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz and no middle yet
> 
> Jem1 has Dimarzio Evo2/EvoSingle/Evo Neck
> Jem 2 has a Dimarzio PAF pro neck / Ibanez S1 middle and currently undecided bridge.
> 
> And yeah the Mah is heavier than hell 1 piece and high Quality.



That's nice. One of them is set up just like how Vai has his.

Did you experiment with #2 on the pickups, or did you know a good mix from experience?

I'm thinking that mahogany body has got to be ten pounds or more. It looks heavier than a Les Paul.


----------



## MartyStrat54

TONE ZONE DP155

Have you ever heard a bridge pickup that made a guitar sound like a giant mosquito attack? If you’ve run into this problem, The Tone Zone® is the solution. The Tone Zone® is hot enough to qualify as a high-output pickup, but it has a wider dynamic range - hard picking will produce a lot of power, and softer picking will be much cleaner and quieter. It’s got tremendous bass and low-mid response to reinforce the bottom end and make the overall sound bigger. The highest single notes have depth, and chords sound huge. Patented dual-resonance coils reproduce more overtones than you’d expect from such a fat-sounding pickup. Higher-output single-coil replacements like the Cruiser® and Fast Track 1™ are also recommended.

Output-375mV
Resistance-17.31K


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Marty, ya here yet?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yep. I followed you right over.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So what is the latest my friend?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I got my Virtual Vintage Heavy Blues 2 and Fast Track 1 ordered. This combo will work good up to and including the Tone Zone. 

My main concern is whether or not the stock pots will work. I don't want the pickups to be too bright.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn for as simple as it seems, there's all these variables.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I hear that. It's not as simple as just replacing the pickups. Right now, I may be looking at changing the two tone pots (1MEG). The volume pot is 500K, I think it will be okay.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Are you going to change the pick guard?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I thought about it, but I don't think I will.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What about strings? You have to take the strings off and that might be a few times.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well my Strat has the locking tuners. I may be able to loosen the strings and then loosen the locking tuners. I hope that works as I just paid to have a new set put on. If not, I'll have to figure in strings as well.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What did you figure out about your whammy bar?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I guess I'll gamble on this and buy a pop in one. If it is a pop in, then I'll get my money back from the music store. However, it is 30 miles away.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I looked down inside of it with a flashlight and I didn't see any threads. You can thread one in though. The two allen screws put pressure up against the shaft and it will thread in, but it will ruin the threads if you use the whammy.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well it's just stupid that the tech insisted that it was a screw in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well when I screwed it in and then took it out, I could see two shiny rings on the threads. That don't look right if you know what I mean.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

He doesn't sound like he's that good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I agree with that. He told me that he was going to adjust my neck but "MY" allen wrench seemed stripped and he didn't adjust my neck. Where the hell is "HIS" wrench? Does that mean if a customer doesn't have a truss wrench in his case, the neck doesn't get adjusted? That's what happened to me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Gawd, that's ridiculous.


----------



## MartyStrat54

After I get the pickups squared away, I may take it someplace in KC to have them do a set up on it. This squirrel charged me $55 for two guitars and the cost of two Ernie Ball Slinky's. It seems reasonable, until you realize that he didn't probably do any real adjusting on either guitar.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I hate people who do that. Friggin scab.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'm upset about it, but not much I can do. I think I'll go over to the BooBs Thread.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'll see you over there. I like the surroundings.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> I hear that. It's not as simple as just replacing the pickups. Right now, I may be looking at changing the two tone pots (1MEG). The volume pot is 500K, I think it will be okay.



I wouldn't worry about it. The Tone Zone is a pretty Dark/middy pickup, you might want less loading on it. also, for the neck pickups.. the crisper the better for them.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks for the input Joey. That makes me feel better. Looks like you and Lane are the two "go to" guys right now.


----------



## dodgethis

Had the chrome cover of my Burstbucker Pro removed. It's double-black bobbins, just the colour I need  






Now all I need is a free day to install this in my Strat again.


----------



## LuredMaul

Well, Marty I dropped the ball........dude I got no excuse other than I stayed up to late Friday to make it to the Post office Sat by noon. I will have those pickups out to you Monday.

and BTW you don't want a ToneZone...not even in the realm of your thinking.

you payed $55.00 for 2 guitars to be setup??"""" I charge $45 each and use my own wrenches strings included.


----------



## LuredMaul

oh and I always adjust the truss rod if not for anything more than to let you know if it works properly or not.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Well, Marty I dropped the ball........dude I got no excuse other than I stayed up to late Friday to make it to the Post office Sat by noon. I will have those pickups out to you Monday.
> 
> and BTW you don't want a ToneZone...not even in the realm of your thinking.
> 
> you payed $55.00 for 2 guitars to be setup??"""" I charge $45 each and use my own wrenches strings included.



Yeah I was thinking the hottest I could go would be the AT-1. Do you agree?

I would have liked to let you do the adjustment, but then the mileage got in the way. No doubt this guy just knows enough to be dangerous. I would say the 1989 Strat is okay, but I feel the Fat Strat should have had the neck adjusted.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Also Keith, this is what another guy at DiMarzio said in regard to the Fast Track 1 and Heavy Blues 2.



> An F-spaced Air Norton might be perfectly OK, although a Norton (DP160F) is a little louder and might be better if you're used to hotter bridge pickups.



Any comment on the regular Norton? Apparently it isn't constructed the same as the Air Norton. How much hotter is the Norton?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I see they still make the Norton. It's quite a bit hotter than the Air Norton. Looks like the regular Norton is their crossover pickup between a moderate and high output models. It really isn't that much weaker than a Tone Zone.


----------



## LuredMaul

the Norton is the favorite all around rock pickup over at the Dimarzio forum.
I think it's very VanHalen my self.


The Air norton is Airier and has a softer pick attack.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Are you saying the Norton is a possibility?


----------



## BluesRocker

Has anyone played the Dimarzio Eric Johnson humbucker?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Maybe LuredMaul will have some info on that pickup. He's the DiMarzio guy.


----------



## BluesRocker

I have heard good things about them but have not had the chance to try one. Eric went to Dimarzio for a pickup for his les paul. and thats what he ended up with.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I have been over the DiMarzio website for a week now. I've got most of it memorized.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

He's turning into a DiMarzio whore.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I would love to work for one of these damn companies. DiMarzio announces the all new "Marty Animal" Strat pickups for S-S-S and H-S-S.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Like that's gonna happen.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I can dream, can't I.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I still say the the Heavy Blues 2 and Fast Track 1 are gonna kick some butt.

I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think you did pick some good ones.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think so. I really took the time to consider the output ratios between the bridge and the neck and middle. At least I know that the Air Norton is a candidate for the bridge slot.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I'm letting you do all the work and when you are done that will give me an idea about what I want to do to mine.


----------



## MartyStrat54

But yours is an S-S-S. That's a whole different ballgame. They make several really hot mini humbuckers for the bridge and then I guess you could go with what I have. Output is output.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I may hate it.


Not!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

well at least you picked the right colors. White.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You know you asked me about a pick guard. I may get a new white one. This one has faded a little. I guess I'll know when I see how the new white pickups look. If it ain't to bad, I'll stay with the original one.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How late you staying on tonight?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Probably until about 2 AM my time. It's 15 till 1 right now.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Since I got on late, I think I'll go check out the big board.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, have fun. Stay out of trouble.


----------



## thrawn86

Since I've never posted in this thread before........


TAGGED!

+1 postcount. 

Actually, I keep seeing some local on CL with a Strat and a Line 6 for sale for about $150.....wonder if I should nab it. I know it's MIM, but that doesn't bother me.....although a PU change would doubtless transform it into a metal machine (or the like). I'll be skimming this thread a bit more if that becomes a reality.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You know Thrawn, sometimes I feel like getting an MIM and then just modding the crap out of it. If you can get a little amp and a MIM for $150, I say snag it. Look how IbanezMark made that Daphne Blue Strat out of a piece of firewood.

If he could get a better neck, it would be a super nice player.

Of course, if you buy all new pickups, pots, 5-way switch and a nice neck...how much will you have in it? Probably would still be cheaper than buying a regular AM Standard Strat.


----------



## LuredMaul

THe Mahagony Jem of Death


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man that thing screams metal. The hardware on it rocks. Beautiful job.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's a beautiful axe my friend.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man. to be so good that you could just grip that guitar and play with just your left hand. Wow!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

No joke. That thing is a beast. One heavy mother. Probably will sustain all day long.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh yeah. It has plenty of sustain. You could get good sustain out of that hunk of wood with some pretty low output pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

But he's not running low output pickups.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Didn't he post what he was running in all three of them?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes he did, it's buried a few pages back.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

LuredMaul said:


> The Mahogany has a Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz and no middle yet
> 
> Jem1 has Dimarzio Evo2/EvoSingle/Evo Neck
> Jem 2 has a Dimarzio PAF pro neck / Ibanez S1 middle and currently undecided bridge.
> 
> And yeah the Mah is heavier than hell 1 piece and high Quality.



Here it is.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ah yes. Good job my man. That JEM One is set up to scream. It's the Steve Vai set up.

He's like me. He has a little R and D going on with the pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, you can go pretty hot in the bridge with that PAF PRO in the neck. 75 more mV of output and it would be listed in the high output section.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I can't get over all the pickups DiMarzio makes that were intended for the bridge, but they are better suited as neck pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I noticed that. Designed for the bridge, but makes a tasty neck pickup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well my buddy at Fender is off gigging until the 24th. He's a fantastic player. His name is Chuck Hall.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What's he up too?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I've tried to get some info on my Strats from Fender and no such luck. I thought that Chuck could get it to the right person. I would like to know the output and DCR of the stock single coils and humbucker on the Fat Strat and I'm trying to find out what color my Strat Plus is.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Fender's customer service is so so. Let me know if you get any input from them.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey did you see that '72 Fender Reissue that was posted?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes I did. That is one sweet blues machine. There's no telling what you could do to that since it is an H-H.


----------



## LuredMaul

Jem #3 Mahogany is a Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's set up just like a Les Paul. Even the selector switch.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I posted about it. My only concern is that the price was like $699 at Musicians Friend. Are these MIM?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I don't know. That's a good question. Even if they are they look damn good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well they show a white one, but MF only lists black, 3 Tone Sunburst and Walnut. I don't think it is walnut. I think it is walnut stain on the mahogany.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I like the black with chrome pickup covers.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I will have to look into that. If you get any further info, pass it my way.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So what else is going on my man?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well the police were over here earlier, about 10:30 PM. Claimed that a GPS locator had determined that a 911 call was being made on my cell phone.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Holy shit. Did they come in?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well they banged on the door and I started to reach for my 40 cal pistol. Then I heard the door open and someone yelled, "Atchison police!" I get up and go in the kitchen and yes one was inside the house and two more were standing in the back porch.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well what all did they say?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well there are a lot of questions that need to be answered. Three cops in three cars pull up without lights or siren and they claim a "continuous" 911 call is going to their dispatcher and they say a GPS device said it was my house. Well couldn't they trace the number if it was a continuous signal?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Man that's spooky. Someone could have got hurt.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm going down later today to see the chief and talk it over with him. I want some questions answered.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I'll be looking forward to hearing about it. Damn Marty, I'm glad it didn't get nasty or a false arrest.


----------



## MartyStrat54

No shit. I respect the police, but I can't stand corrupt cops.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Maybe what I need is a big ole healthy shot of breasts!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'll meet you over there in a bit. Gotta make me a drink.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay T N L. I'll see you in a bit.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I got the info from Fender on my Strat. It is a 2002 guitar with a 2001 serial number. Go figure. Anyway, the pickups that are in it are hotter than I thought. Now DCR doesn't necessarily mean high output. However the two single coils are 9.8K DCR and the humbucker is 16.4K DCR.

Now the two single coils that I am going with have pretty hot output, but the DCR is low. The Fast Track 1 (middle) is 191mV and 5.78K DCR. The Heavy Blues 2 is 170mV and 8.53K DCR. One of the candidates for the bridge is a FRED. This is 305mV and 10.38K DCR. So here is an example of a fairly hot pickup with a low DCR.

Everything should be here tomorrow. I might be able to get the pickups in there and maybe some late evening testing.


----------



## AKADave

Duncan Invader. Bear in mind that the stronger the pickup (magnet) the more it will act to dampen vibrations of the strings and lessen sustain.


----------



## cudamax2343

A DP-100 with a EMG PA-2 Boost. Provides a trimable 20dbl of boost and turns the high impeadance pickup into a low impeadance somehow. Sounds the hottest of anything


----------



## MartyStrat54

This thread has expanded into any talk about pickups. Feel free to pass any info on about pickups you tried and liked. DCR and output figures would be appreciated.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ya here Shawn???


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I got Keith's pickups and the new one's as well. Now my guitar is going to the shop because of the Dickhead.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's a bitch.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I can't wait to install these new pickups. At least they look nice. New and nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm impressed with DiMarzio's build quality and their return policy.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What do you mean about the return policy?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well according to Keith, they will accept returns back to DiMarzio Corp. and they will exchange your old pickup for a different model until you are happy.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's cool. I guess you could really upset them and go through six sets or so. That would be hilarious.


----------



## MartyStrat54

If it weren't so funny it would actually be cool to do. So anyone reading this, DiMarzio has a great return policy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well one things for sure, none of my bridge choices is going to be anywhere near the DCR of the old Fender pickup.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What was it? 16 something?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, 16.4K. Just doesn't sound good at all. It makes you wonder why they would go to the trouble to make an OE pickup that sounds so bad.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Then the same applies to the single coils. Just not that impressive.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What are they putting in them know? I mean they're a $2000 guitar now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You know, I looked it up, but right now I can't remember. I keep thinking they are still calling it the Atomic pickup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I know the Fast Track 1 is quiet, because it is a mini humbucker. I'm curious to see how the Heavy Blues 2 is. Supposedly it is very quiet.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Weren't you telling me about wanting to change pickups in your Explorer?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I was hot on that and then I bought the Strat. I had always wanted to put custom pickups in a Strat, so this sidelined the Explorer.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's a beautiful guitar. You could put just about anything in that big old piece of mahogany.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I might surprise myself and go with some real smooth pickups. It could be turned into a hot blues machine as well. That 500T is hot, but it doesn't sound very detailed. DiMarzio has some interesting pairings that I would consider.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Did you ever tell me what electrics you had?


----------



## MartyStrat54

1989 Strat Plus-Root Beer Gold Metallic 
2001 Strat Fat Strat Deluxe-Cherry Sunburst
2009 Tele USA-Blizzard Pearl
2008 Gibson Explorer-Natural Maple
2004 Schecter Classic-Red Transparent


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Mighty fine collection, Marty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks. Sometimes I wish that I had kept more, but I'm happy with what I have. I may still buy a used Les Paul Gold Top, or buy like a Washburn Copy. They are nice. Several companies make Gold Tops for a lot less dough. I played H-H guitars for a long time.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well depending how old you go with the Les Paul, it could be a lot of money. Especially if you are looking for a specific model.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well in 1990, I had a 1969 Gold Top stolen from me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Oh no shit. That sucks big time. Sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It was a big blow to me. It was like my best friend and then some basturd stole it out of a bar. It was an inside job. The bar owner's son stole it to pay off a drug debt.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What did the police do?


----------



## MartyStrat54

It was the sheriff's department. They bungled the whole investigation. I found out later that they had misplaced the original crime report. By the time they found it, the trail had gone cold.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

This is just getting worse and worse. I've never had a guitar stolen.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well if you do, tell the insurance company it was stolen out of your house and then smash a door in and file a police report. If you say you were playing in a bar, you will be lucky to get 20 percent of the appraised value from the insurance company.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I didn't know that. I guess a door is a small price to pay when you are looking at a $2500 guitar.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Exactly. Fix the door, file the claim and get your homeowner's insurance to pay you the full amount. I guess you could take a few other guitar and stash them before you called the police.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You know, make a few bucks the easy way.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well it would certainly make it look more convincing. You know, "Why did they break in and just steal one guitar?"


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well that's what I should have done, but the bar owners said they had insurance, so I did what I thought was the right thing. Little did I know. 

Oh and nine months after the break in, the place burned to the ground.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's some story man. I would shit if someone stole my Strat.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I bought that Les Paul in 1976 and had it completely redone by an authorized Gibson luthier. I had it for 15 years and then it was gone.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well this is bringing back bad memories. Tell me about your rig.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I got a SLX and the JCM 2204 and I have a 1996 Strat USA and I have a 2003 American Strat. Then I have a 1998 Les Paul.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nice! You play the SLX that much? What's it like.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It actually is a great amp. It will do a lot of things good. Plenty of gain for metal and doom stuff. You have to dial it in right for classic rock.

I guess that's why I like the 2204. It has a little less gain and it does the classic stuff real good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

When you look at a JMP 2204 it's basically the same amp as a JCM 2204. It was just repackaged in a more modern cab. You are getting the classic rock sound out of these amps.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

They're the real deal that's for sure. I'd love to have a 77-79 JMP.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The only thing I don't like on the JMP is the output selector. It's not very big and prone to wear out. I'm going to have to talk to Joey Voltage about it. I may need to replace the selector.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I didn't know how they were set up. Some of the old one's had a plug that you put in for different ohm settings. Isn't that right?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yep, the old one's like the Super Leads had a plug you pulled out and rotated and pushed back in for your different ohm setting. When those wear out they have a tendency to fall out while the amp is on, or you loose them transporting the amp and you can't run the amp without it. Not a very good idea.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I don't think I'll be spending any coin on a 3 grand Marshall head like that.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Shawn, I think I am going to do a once over and then I will head over to post some pics at the BewB thread (as Joe calls it).


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Okay dude. Have fun. I may catch up to you later.


----------



## Moose Lewis

As a newcomer, I'll throw in my two cents. I used DiMarzio SuperDs in my Les Paul years back, but found them to have too much treble - overriding the character of the woods; but in a solid mahogany guitar, like my V - an SuperD really sings nice.

I went to DiMarzio Evo's for my Paul and they seem to give me the same power punch with more balanced tone... I like 'em. Good definition at the neck, too. I like a lot of pups for the neck, tho. 

The Kramer is loaded with Duncans. They seem mellower to contrast the heavy ash body's treble and mid accented tones.

Lindy Fralin makes a mean over-wrapped Alnico IV High Output Humbucker that has a lot of juice and character. I've heard them and been impressed, but can't afford a set just yet. He also makes the sweetest PAF's on the planet. He wired up some uber-sweet pups for my 5 string Fender Jazz bass (which I yanked the active pups out of immediately - can't handle batteries in my guitars - I always suspect them of losing power). See Welcome to Lindy Fralin Pickups: Fralin Humbuckers - The Finest Guitar Pickups Available Today! for a lookie-loo.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks for the info Moose. Feel free to jump in over here any time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My Explorer has the 498/500 pickups. I don't like them that much. They are more for metal and I don't play metal. I am looking for something geared towards hot rod blues and classic rock.

I would like something that would be considered a moderate pickup with more definition and sustain (less magnet pull). I've been considering an Air Norton in the neck and an Air Zone in the bridge.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## steelhorse

Anything by Bareknuckle or WCR. Very hot but tight, smooth and responsive.


----------



## kramer.geetar

MartyStrat54 said:


> My Explorer has the 498/500 pickups. I don't like them that much. They are more for metal and I don't play metal. I am looking for something geared towards hot rod blues and classic rock.
> 
> I would like something that would be considered a moderate pickup with more definition and sustain (less magnet pull). I've been considering an Air Norton in the neck and an Air Zone in the bridge.
> 
> Any info is appreciated.



I know you might think meh its a signature pickup, overpriced (which is true) and all hype. I thought that as well about the EVH Frankie humbucker, but curiosity got the better of me and I bought one. I already had a SD Custom Shop '78 model, which is a kickass pickup in itself. Both are considered VH pickups but to be honest they are just overwound really great sounding pups and can be used for anything. Anyways, the Frankie pup .... all the way. 
Degaussed A2 magnet so less magnetic pull, overwound, and string to string definition for both pickups is amazing. Roll back the volume and cleans up beautifully, crank it and its another beast. Harmonics, sustain, easy. I know its pricey, and I know you might think bleh EVH its overpriced crap but you can get good deals on them on Ebay. Amazing pickup is all I'll say. 

Its not the EVH Wolfgang pickup nor the EVH pup that was relic'ed and cost $300. SD makes them, they go for around $130 or so retail. 
Another one worth looking into as well is the SD SH-11 Custom Custom


----------



## MartyStrat54

steelhorse said:


> Anything by Bareknuckle or WCR. Very hot but tight, smooth and responsive.



Long time no see Mr. Steelhorse. Hope to see you around.


----------



## MartyStrat54

kramer.geetar said:


> Anyways, the Frankie pup .... all the way.
> 
> Degaussed A2 magnet so less magnetic pull, overwound, and string to string definition for both pickups is amazing. Roll back the volume and cleans up beautifully, crank it and its another beast. Harmonics, sustain, easy.



Thanks for the input. I will check into this and see if any are on EBAY.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I hear those Bareknuckles are pretty nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey dude what's up? I was just finishing my post to Kramer.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Guitar pickups are like beautiful women. There are a lot to choose from and they all are different.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I did a search online for custom pickups and there was a bunch.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I know and it makes you wonder how much better a custom pickup is over a mass produced one.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Some of them are hand wound. That would get boring after a while.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Especially if you lost count a lot.

3088, 3089, 3099, 4000. Wait...that's not right.

You better hope they pay by the hour and not by the piece.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think DiMarzio and SD make some solid stuff. I mean they both have a ton of endorsements.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's a good point. If one of these custom outfits were making really super pickups, everyone would be using them. I mean I think Steve Vai can afford to buy his own pickups.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well when someone gives advice on a pickup, you have to consider, the type of guitar, the wood it's made of, pickup height and pick attack. What works in a Les Paul might not work in your Explorer.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Don't forget the tone and volume pots. Keith told me that Gibson uses 300K pots in the Les Paul's. However, for a different guitar you may need 500K.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That Air Norton and Air Zone is supposed to be a nice pairing.


----------



## LuredMaul

I wish you woulda mentioned the AirZone.......I have one of those too Marty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yep, they talk it up on DiMarzio's website. I wish I could go and hear what it would sound like through my amp.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Ya Keith. I was sort of drooling over pickups for my Explorer.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's the Air Norton and Air Zone pairing like?


----------



## kramer.geetar

MartyStrat54 said:


> Thanks for the input. I will check into this and see if any are on EBAY.



No problem. Like I said its pricey but then so are some of the boutique pickups as well. I just noticed you're looking for a low magnet pull, rock and roll pickup with very good string definition so I right away those two, the '78 model and the EVH Frankie pups.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Is Keith still here?


----------



## MartyStrat54

kramer.geetar said:


> No problem. Like I said its pricey but then so are some of the boutique pickups as well. I just noticed you're looking for a low magnet pull, rock and roll pickup with very good string definition so I right away those two, the '78 model and the EVH Frankie pups.



Thanks Kramer. They sound like some good ones.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I was going to ask Keith about that Air Zone. It sounds like a really cool version of the Tone Zone.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well he will probably be back in a little bit.


----------



## LuredMaul

It's a pretty good pairing but the AirNorton in the Neck under gain can be kinna too thick n syrupy between the first n 5th frets.....other than that it's pretty nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I guess I will hit the boards and come back over here later.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey, I just showed up. Ding, dong!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I made it over here too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's going on in the world of hot passive pickups?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I hate to tell you this, but I bought that Peavey cab and it has the Sheffields in it. I think they kick ass. I'm not going to change them out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey that's cool. Those Sheffield's are nice. I had some, but you know I'm an Eminence man.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I got it for $250. He was asking $300, but I knew he had listed it for a long time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's a damn good price, Shawn. You did good.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm pretty stoked about it. All the speakers are in great shape. No beer or smoke damage.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sounds like it wasn't ever gigged. I always had a problem with the drummer sitting his beer on top of one of my vertical 212 cab's. He spilled a few brews on the cones.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well you got me looking at pickups. I'm looking at the mini humbuckers for one of my Strats.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good for you. You looking at any in particular?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sorry about that. I was thinking about that Super Distortion S with a with maybe the Chopper, or a Chopper and Fast Track 1. I'm not in a hurry and I want to hear what you think of the Fast Track and whether you have to change any pots out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You're wanting to go the high output route. That Super Distortion S is pretty hot, but it's a good choice with the right single coils.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well, DiMarzio recommends the Chopper, Pro Track and Fast Track with the Distortion S.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think the Fast Track 1 has the lowest output. If I remember, the Chopper is pretty hot on its own.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I want it for heavier stuff, so that's why I went with what I did. Like I said, my selections may change.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Super Distortion S is 325mV output @ 13.18K DCR.
The Chopper is 260mV output @ 9.15K DCR.
The Fast Track1 is 191mV output @ 5.78K DCR.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Maybe Keith could lend his expertise. I think he plays more my style.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'm sure they have a set that will work. Sometimes I wish that I had a beater Strat that I could try different pickups in, but what sounds good in my Fat Strat might not sound the same in the beater. I have also thought about getting a loaded pick guard for the 89 PLUS. It has the swimming pool route, so any pickup configuration would work.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You could get the H-S-H. That would be a bad mo fo.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good one. That would be an option, but I haven't seen any H-S-H loaded pick guards. I'm sure there are some out there.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well did you ever do any more thinking about the Explorer?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes. I've been leaning towards an Air Zone in the bridge and an Air Norton in the neck. This again is something that I would discuss with Keith.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Is that a DiMarzio recommended pairing?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes it is. I like the way they describe them together. It makes me want to go out and buy them.

I need to measure that Explorer for spacing. Some Gibson's use Fender spacing. I guess I could use one of my F-spaced pickups to tell what the Gibson uses.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think that guitar could be an awesome weapon. Like Keith's mahogany JEM. Both guitars have a lot of wood. With the right pickup, the sustain should be awesome.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What sucks is that I don't play the Explorer that much simply because I don't like the pickups. I would love to get a set in there that will make me want to play it more.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's all about how much money you want to spend tweaking your rig.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I don't want to say how much I spent on the JMP and JCM and the modding and shipping. $$$

That's my new rig and I am focusing the sound of the pickups with those amps in mind.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Did you get a hold of Joey about the output selector on the JMP?


----------



## MartyStrat54

No I haven't. Thanks for reminding me. Just what Joey needs. Another "please help me" request. I just need a part number. If Antique Electronic Supply has it, I could order it from them.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think I'll do that right now and then call it a night. Talk to you later, Shawn.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Later Marty. Have a good one.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I made it over.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, I'm here.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wassup Shawn?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Trying to stay out of trouble, but it still finds me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anything serious?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Let me just say the ex is barking at me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh shit. I hate that. You need to move. If she follows, then you have some serious problems.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

well anyways, I got to play my new cab and I really like it. Those Sheffields are nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I believe that Dave-New Religion uses them and swears by them. I had four, but I didn't even try them. I pulled them and sold them all within 48 hours. I loaded the cab with vintage alnico speakers, but now it has the Texas Heats and Governors in it.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You said that was more of a metal mix, didn't you?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes I did. The Governors are clones of V30's. Although I think they have their own sound. Eminence speakers tend to be more aggrssive sounding and I think it is the cones and the suspension they use.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What do you think of Governors and Swamp Thangs?


----------



## MartyStrat54

That would be better than the Texas Heats. It would be a thicker, fatter sound. The Heats blend well with other speakers, but I wouldn't like them by themselves.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I've done a lot of reading and the Swamp Thangs seem to be really popular. If I were to buy some new speakers they are some that I would like to try.


----------



## MartyStrat54

They are popular. I've sold a lot of 212 cabs with the Swamp Thangs.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I think we should go over to the speaker thread and talk speakers. I have a lot of questions.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay man. That sounds cool.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You here Shawn?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I made it.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

We are talking about hot pickups for a Les Paul used for metal. Right now we are looking at DiMarzio pickups. Marty has suggested the Tone Zone or the Super 3.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Super 3 is a slightly hotter DIST + with a metal voicing. Works well with high gain amps.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I've got the DiMarzio page pulled up. The Super 3 does look mighty tasty. I see what you mean. It is voiced with a hotter midrange.


----------



## MartyStrat54

With the right speakers it would slice through the mix. You could probably run all the stock 300K pots in the Gibson.


----------



## MartyStrat54

> The Super 3™ has been getting the reputation for being a real workhorse for heavy metal. The top end is very dark (especially for a high-output pickup), but the low end isn't real muddy, so you can turn both bass and treble controls up on your amp to get both scream and crunch.


.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Man that sounds delicious. Wonder what goes with it?


----------



## rads

Thunder N Lightning said:


> We are talking about hot pickups for a Les Paul used for metal. Right now we are looking at DiMarzio pickups. Marty has suggested the Tone Zone or the Super 3.



what about a pair of D'Activator...

nice pickup...only for metal..

but now i'm an SD JB guy


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's going on rads? Thanks for the input. Join in if you like.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Tonight we are looking at DiMarzio product. What's your feeling/experience on the Super 3?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey rads, what's going on?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Shawn, a possible combination is the Super 2 and Super 3. That's a lot of metal fire power.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Also the D-Activator X Neck and the D-Activator X Bridge. Of course the X Neck could be used with a variety of bridge pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I would love to have Keith sit in on some of this. The guy knows the DiMarzio line. I look at the pro's that play them and I say if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for me.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Shawn are you only looking into dimarzio pickups?


Sorry I left guys. Kinda busy earlier. It may come again soon


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Okay I was doing some more reading. For one thing, I think the X2N and Activator look pretty odd in white. I'm glad I want black ones. I think they will look a lot better.

That Super 2 and Super 3 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well no. Marty and I discussed the DiMarzio product last night and I did some reading on it and we are just expanding on it. What poison do you like? Didn't you mention some Gibson pickups to Marty?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Cody. We just thought we would go over the DiMarzio stuff tonight, but you can jump in with your suggestions.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody, does your Les Paul have 300K pots in it. Keith told us that Gibson uses 300K pots.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well yeah. Gibson makes some very nice pickups. That's all I run in my guitars but I am. Blues Rock guy. I have tried a lot of seymour duncans and prolly my fav of those are the alternative 8 and the custom 5


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> The Super 3 is a slightly hotter DIST + with a metal voicing.



Meh.. Not terribly, thats what I use in the bridge of my trusty Jackson, it has that vocal Phil Collen howl sound even if you are playing completely different music, and technique. Here, listen to the last vibrato note in the baroque part of the More with less tone contest, and you will hear the howl (the 2 minuits is also the super 3). 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHSgjUG7SIU]YouTube - 2de.dv[/ame]

Good pickup, and works for many different styles If I had to describe it, I would say that it is related closer to the tonezone, but is more focused, and slightly grindier.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well right now I will listen to some sound clips on the Super 2 and 3.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome Joey, welcome. So you run the Super 3?


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty I believe mine are 500k. I know for sure my stuido is because I put in cts pots in it. 

Understood about going over dimarzios. Its all good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nice playing Joey. Great vid.


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty I believe mine are 500k. I know for sure my stuido is because I put in cts pots in it. 

Understood about going over dimarzios. Its all good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Marty I believe mine are 500k. I know for sure my stuido is because I put in cts pots in it.
> 
> Understood about going over dimarzios. Its all good.



Well we pretty much have it all wrapped up. 

I believe we have narrowed down the field, right Shawn?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That was sort of neat. We were talking about Super 3 pickups and Joey just plopped a vid in our laps.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well anyway I was going to say that Jim Boggs custom pickups makes a set called Heaven and Hell that is a metal set. I believe they are like $220 for the set.


----------



## rads

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Hey rads, what's going on?


just sharing the experiences...
anyway, i'm mostly humbucker user...and play some pop alternative/rock/metal
i'm previously a lot of dimarzio user..tried some of their great pickups..Super Dist, Paf Pro, Dactivator & Dactivator X, Air norton, Tonezone, MegaDrive, Super2, Super3, evo
as i saw most of my guitar heroes are using dimarzio, so dimarzio should be great for me.

but at some point when i start trying SD pickups, i felt most dimarzios humbucker I've been using previously are having smoothed treble. a bit behind SD when it comes to string definition. Especially when the guitar only use volume, and no tone pot (except for Megadrive, Dactivator and Paf Pro). That's why most of my guitar now using SD JB. It sings better on my guitars.
If i'm not mistaken, even suhr modeled their bridge pickup from SD JB.
I've tried also suhr SSH+, waaayyyy better then JB, thicker but the tone and definition is abit better then JB...my favorite pickup. But not my favorite price, as it get too expensive in here  

As for strat i've been using, (using single coil sized humbucker), mostly i like dimarzio compared to SD.
I found that cruiser bridge is the best pickup neck ever...!!! and air norton single or humbucker is great for bridge pickup. It makes strat guitar sings.
Paf pro also great for strat bridge.

now i'm starting using tele, but i hate stock pickup of tele...and now i'm using tonezone T and area T neck. Using 250 pot volume and tone, the output become such a blurry sound...too thick to articulate.
Now i'm using 500k volume, and 250k, better definition, thick tone and can goes to heavy metal too.

To my ears, definition of tonezone T is better then real humbucker tonezone IMHO, maybe this is due to the less output tonezone T has. Never tried SD for tele yet.


----------



## BluesRocker

I really really really want to try Eric Johnson's dimarzio humbucker


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> As for strat i've been using, (using single coil sized humbucker), mostly i like dimarzio compared to SD.
> I found that cruiser bridge is the best pickup neck ever...!!! and air norton single or humbucker is great for bridge pickup. It makes strat guitar sings.
> Paf pro also great for strat bridge.



I have a Strat HSS and I am putting DiMarzio Heavy Blues 2 in the neck, Fast Track 1 in the middle and I need suggestions for the bridge. You say Air Norton. What about the Air Zone?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sorry I was away on a different page. 

I will take a look at those Boggs custom pickups. Give me a moment.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I really appreciate the outside input. Buying pickups right the first time is very difficult to do.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well Marty, If I don't like them I don't think I can return them like with DiMarzio.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well that's true. You buy them, you own them.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

This turned out well over here. I'm glad we made the move. This is a more appropriate thread.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wonder what country rads is from?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I haven't seen Bridgethis in a while either.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hell it's amazing that you can be talking to someone from Hong Kong, Taiwan, Australia or London all at the same time on this forum. I'd really like to get to know some of the overseas guys better. I would like to see them post more.


----------



## MartyStrat54

So did you learn anything, Shawn?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I have a better appreciation of what you are going through.


----------



## rads

MartyStrat54 said:


> I have a Strat HSS and I am putting DiMarzio Heavy Blues 2 in the neck, Fast Track 1 in the middle and I need suggestions for the bridge. You say Air Norton. What about the Air Zone?



never tried Air Zone before, but if it's a vintage version of tonezone, definitely worth to try


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well pickups are on one end of the guitar cord and then the amp and speakers are on the other end. I think guitar pickups can alter your tone more than a set of speakers.They are very difficult to buy, especially if you have only tried a few out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> never tried Air Zone before, but if it's a vintage version of tonezone, definitely worth to try



That's what it is. I'm really getting GAS for it. I've also thought about putting an Air Norton in the neck and an Air Zone in the bridge of my Explorer. I play hot blues and rock.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

If I had your Explorer Marty, I would turn it into a death metal machine.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah and you would probably spray paint it flat black.


----------



## rads

Anyway, i'm from Indonesia, and a bit lucky since now middle-end guitars with dimarzio, emg and seymour duncan are produced here. Sometimes the OEM pickup were sold with very cheap price.

Sometimes i can get very cheap of those pickup, new condition without boxes and everything else, around 50-55 dollars mostly.
If you buy a pair (JB-SH2, JB-SH1, AHB1, Diactivator pair, EMG 81-85, 81-60, 89-89, 81-89) can get cheaper, also with quantity it can get cheaper. Around 95-110 dollar for pair.

I bought some and tried them. Also measured DCR as mentioned in their specs. And I even bought pickup new in the box from official distributor to compare them. And they're the same, just without box and papers....  

same thing goes for Ibanez parts and Original Floyd Rose.
But you'll never know if somebody is selling...always standby on the forum to see good stuff passing by...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well we had a few guests drop in tonight ladies and gentlemen. It's the roving late night talk show with your hosts MartyStrat54 and his pal, Thunder N Lightning. Let's here it for everyone still up.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks for the info, rads. I'm glad you can get good gear. What kind of amp do you have? What is your power? 240V?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Didn't they have the really bad tidal waves in Indonesia? The huge tsunami?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think you are right about that. You still with us rads?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well there's not a lot of people prowling around. Most are long gone unless they are living on the West Coast like T N L. Hell it's still early there. We are approaching 3 AM CST for me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's still early here. I'm wide awake. I have no one to tell me what to do. I'm single and I just don't give a rats ass.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well maybe later today we can take a look at some Duncans.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I think it is time to bring Late Night Talk to an end. It would be great if we had more guests. Thanks goes out to Blues Rocker, rads, and Joey Voltage for dropping by.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Shawn, I'll leave you to ponder what we discussed. Talk to you "later today."


----------



## rads

we have 12 hour difference...
Now Here... @3 PM

Yes...tsunami was the worst thing i saw in aceh..even months after.
I was back from aceh 3 days before the tsunami, thank God.

Btw, in Indonesia, electricity seems the same as most european.
220V, with the same plugs, etc.

I only have 15 watt chinese solid state amp for practice. some home made stompboxes.
and just assemble a JCM800 2204...a decent tube amp finally 
got a celestion seventy80 NOS only less then $40. too bad it's the only one, i really hoped to have 2x12". But for now, 1x12" is enough.








most of the effects already sold. Just use the clones now


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn I got to come back now everyone is leaving. Shucks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads-That very cool. Sorry about the tsunami. You are a very intelligent person. Congratulations on your 2204 build. That is a very nice amp. I have a 1983 JCM 2204.

Thank you for sharing your pictures and the info on Indonesia.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Damn I got to come back now everyone is leaving. Shucks.



Well I'm still up, but you probably don't know that. You probably think I'm toast. Well I am.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody meet rads. He's a cool dude from Indonesia.


----------



## rads

Thank you for the kind words..
cool to see you guys too...
i entered the forum when starting to build the 2204 and need as much information i can get, this forum helps a lot...
great techs & marshall owners hangin' around here, and kind enough to share experiences and solve problems.
great forum and so responsive...

...glad to be here...

now back to work


----------



## joshuaaewallen

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well maybe later today we can take a look at some Duncans.





MartyStrat54 said:


> That's what it is. I'm really getting GAS for it. I've also thought about putting an Air Norton in the neck and an Air Zone in the bridge of my Explorer. I play hot blues and rock.





Thunder N Lightning said:


> Sorry I was away on a different page.
> 
> I will take a look at those Boggs custom pickups. Give me a moment.





BluesRocker said:


> I really really really want to try Eric Johnson's dimarzio humbucker





MartyStrat54 said:


> Well anyway I was going to say that Jim Boggs custom pickups makes a set called Heaven and Hell that is a metal set. I believe they are like $220 for the set.





Joey Voltage said:


> Meh.. Not terribly, thats what I use in the bridge of my trusty Jackson, it has that vocal Phil Collen howl sound even if you are playing completely different music, and technique. Here, listen to the last vibrato note in the baroque part of the More with less tone contest, and you will hear the howl (the 2 minuits is also the super 3).
> YouTube - 2de.dv
> 
> Good pickup, and works for many different styles If I had to describe it, I would say that it is related closer to the tonezone, but is more focused, and slightly grindier.



Any of you guys ever play any Bare Knuckles pickups? I have/had a set of Nail Bombs (Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups) in my (now my niece's) Dean Caddi. Holy crap. Really loud pickups, but super articulate. Excellent for the heavier end of classic rock ranging on up into metal...


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Cody meet rads. He's a cool dude from Indonesia.



Howdy Rads!


Marty no offense but I would have never thought you would be up this late since, well, your old. hahahaha


----------



## LuredMaul

Damn I miss all the good talks......lol


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah and we really would have liked you to join in. It was all DiMarzio last night. I had some questions that I know you could have answered.


----------



## MartyStrat54

JOSH-Yes the Bareknuckles have been brought up before. I know they are probably very good. The main thing about DiMarzio and Duncan is that they have a return policy which most smaller or custom shops do not have. I know that if I need to make a return I can exchange it for another pickup and do this several times until I'm satisfied.


----------



## LuredMaul

What questions you got? Fire Away!


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> What questions you got? Fire Away!



The mahogany and maple top Explorer I have. How would an Air Zone in the Bridge and an Air Norton in the Neck sound? DiMarzio lists this as a set. Again, turning it from a metal machine into a hot blues/rock guitar.

Would this be enough firepower?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Also, Shawn was wondering about a Super 2 and a Super 3 in a Les Paul for metal. What is the advantage/disadvantage of these over the Activator X or X2N with the right neck pickup?


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Also, Shawn was wondering about a Super 2 and a Super 3 in a Les Paul for metal. What is the advantage/disadvantage of these over the Activator X or X2N with the right neck pickup?



The super 3,or TZ in the bridge of a les paul would sound a bit obscured, Lord man just to stop you obsessing, I will dig out both an air zone, and air norton for you to sample so long as you send them back.... I have a fred, steves special, and Hum from hell too


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> The mahogany and maple top Explorer I have. How would an Air Zone in the Bridge and an Air Norton in the Neck sound? DiMarzio lists this as a set. Again, turning it from a metal machine into a hot blues/rock guitar.
> 
> Would this be enough firepower?



I think the Airzone/AirNorton would be a great set for that guitar and will do just about anything you would want or need. The Tone Zone is a pretty neat pickup but it always seems to come off like it has a stomp box on infront of it; The AirZone however is a a more controlled refined version of this same tone without the stompbox effect.

You have the AirNorton there....put that puppy in the neck and try it..........yer never gonna know until you break out the soldering iron and just go for it.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Also, Shawn was wondering about a Super 2 and a Super 3 in a Les Paul for metal. What is the advantage/disadvantage of these over the Activator X or X2N with the right neck pickup?




The Super2 is a pretty versitile high output neck pickup.

My experience with the Super3 was that it was dry like white wine and left a chalky after taste in my mouth........lol it just wasn't for the particular guitar at the time' though it turned out in the long run there wasn't alot that certain guitar liked and it eventually went back to stock and sent to a new home.

I have no experience with the Dactivator X though I wasn't impressed with the original Dactivator.


The X2n is the most Metal pickup of all so I would say

X2n/Super2


----------



## LuredMaul

Joey Voltage said:


> The super 3,or TZ in the bridge of a les paul would sound a bit obscured, Lord man just to stop you obsessing, I will dig out both an air zone, and air norton for you to sample so long as you send them back.... I have a fred, steves special, and Hum from hell too




Already sent him my Fred,AirNorton,P.A.F Pro for sampling and I do also have an Airzone sitting here that matches the AirNorton I sent.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> The super 3,or TZ in the bridge of a les paul would sound a bit obscured, Lord man just to stop you obsessing, I will dig out both an air zone, and air norton for you to sample so long as you send them back.... I have a fred, steves special, and Hum from hell too



Not really obsessing, it's more about fact finding. There's so many pickups out there. Some people have tried a lot. This is where I am a little weak. I don't have a lot of experience with pickups. I usually buy a guitar for how it feels and then put up with what pickups are in it. I've been know to sell a guitar that felt good, but didn't sound good. I put a PAF and Distortion+ in my Schecter, as I've always had a guitar with a Distortion+ in the bridge.

Anyway, I just want you to know that I'm educating myself.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> I think the Airzone/AirNorton would be a great set for that guitar and will do just about anything you would want or need.



Great to know. I think that will be a super set myself. I don't think I should have to swap any pots out. I think the Gibson pots will be fine with these pickups.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Great to know. I think that will be a super set myself. I don't think I should have to swap any pots out. I think the Gibson pots will be fine with these pickups.




yeah you should be fine for sure with the pots in a Gibby.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yo Ho Ho.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it's time for Late Night Talk Show with Martimus Maximus and T N L.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hope we have some good guest drop in like the guys from last night.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Last night was great. So how was your day?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I decided to put the Black Powders and Tonespotters in my new cab. I'm basing this on your review and I hope you are right. I placed the order this afternoon.


----------



## LuredMaul

Sup TNL


----------



## MartyStrat54

Awesome. I think you are going to like them. That surprises me after what you said about the Sheffield's.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Hope we have some good guest drop in like the guys from last night.



I'd say if you threw rocks at the passerbys sooner or later someone is bound to stop.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Keith. Waz going on?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Cody. God to see you. Staying out of trouble?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome to Late Night guys. Glad to have ya here.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, I will be trying out the Air Norton in the neck of the Explorer.


----------



## LuredMaul

Sitting here trying to decide if my Shred clip is good enough for the Forum contest lol


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So Keith, you think the X2N and the Super 2 would be a good metal combo?


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Keith, I will be trying out the Air Norton in the neck of the Explorer.



kickass


----------



## MartyStrat54

How new is the clip? Is it recent?


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> So Keith, you think the X2N and the Super 2 would be a good metal combo?



*I* think so yes


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> How new is the clip? Is it recent?



Just recorded it with the Evo2 Jem and the JB Jem.

real screaming guitar wankage with a rythmn back that I wrote.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> kickass



Once again, thanks for all of your time and the use of your pickups for testing.

Still didn't hear anything from the music store. Now I'm wondering if they are going to pull the old, "We'll keep it for a long time and he will think we spent a lot of time on it."


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sounds like my kind of music. Man you have some nice guitars to wank.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Once again, thanks for all of your time and the use of your pickups for testing.
> 
> Still didn't hear anything from the music store. Now I'm wondering if they are going to pull the old, "We'll keep it for a long time and he will think we spent a lot of time on it."



You will know when you see it and if it isn't done I'd get my money back on the spot.


----------



## LuredMaul

what site host .mp3 files for free???
Soundclick might be too much of a hassle atm.


----------



## MartyStrat54

If this is the Thrawn contest, the judging has changed and I don't know how it will really turn out. It will be a poll vote and then a judges vote. Again, don't know how that will work. I do know that I'm a judge.


----------



## rads

Hi Guys...i'm back...
hmmm...
as for Dactivator X.
I only used it for bridge on my Ibanez S470, mahogany body, maple neck, rosewood fretboard. 




Dactivator X bridge, Jem single and Dactivator bridge.
Very high output, yet the dinamic is still good. You can roll-off your volume knob and get a clean sound. This is kind of rare for a very high output pickup. Dactivator, X2n, Dimebucker, PATB2 cannot do that.
One thing for sure, the sound is rather modern metal, if you want a little bit PAF sound, DActivator will be great.

Anyway for Dactivator X neck, i don't like it since i prefer a bit harsh-PAF alike for the neck pickup, so it won't get too muddy in high gain setting. I prefer regular Dactivator neck.

DActivator X have too modern sound for me.

But, I was playing through a modded SD-1 through AVT2000 clean with the guitar, and i think i can nailed blues tone with the pickup config.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> what site host .mp3 files for free???
> Soundclick might be too much of a hassle atm.



How about QuickTime?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> You will know when you see it and if it isn't done I'd get my money back on the spot.



Oh you know it. If I get it and the neck is still the same, I'm going to melt glass.


----------



## LuredMaul

good thing I didn't post a sample of my clip here then....lol


----------



## LuredMaul

http://webpages.charter.net/luredmaul

I never entered anyway screw it.......lol

should work now


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> Hi Guys...i'm back...
> hmmm...
> as for Dactivator X.
> I only used it for bridge on my Ibanez S470, mahogany body, maple neck, rosewood fretboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dactivator X bridge, Jem single and Dactivator bridge.
> Very high output, yet the dinamic is still good. You can roll-off your volume knob and get a clean sound. This is kind of rare for a very high output pickup. Dactivator, X2n, Dimebucker, PATB2 cannot do that.
> One thing for sure, the sound is rather modern metal, if you want a little bit PAF sound, DActivator will be great.
> 
> Anyway for Dactivator X neck, i don't like it since i prefer a bit harsh-PAF alike for the neck pickup, so it won't get too muddy in high gain setting. I prefer regular Dactivator neck.
> 
> DActivator X have too modern sound for me.
> 
> But, I was playing through a modded SD-1 through AVT2000 clean with the guitar, and i think i can nailed blues tone with the pickup config.



Beautiful guitar with some deadly pickups. I'll bet that sounds killer with your 2204. You must play a lot of metal music.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sweet guitar, rads. I dig your pickups.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

LuredMaul said:


> http://webpages.charter.net/LuredMaul
> 
> I never entered anyway screw it.......lol



It says, Error 404, Page Not Found.


----------



## LuredMaul

try again sorry


----------



## rads

Thanks...but the guitar has been sold 
I need H&K tubeman back then...still regretting selling the guitar, tried to buy it back, but the new owner won't sell it back to me


----------



## MartyStrat54

Shit Keith, you ought to give it a shot. I know you can handle a guitar. Do you just need to upload it someplace? Did you look up QuickTime?


----------



## LuredMaul

LuredMaul said:


> Index of /luredmaul
> 
> I never entered anyway screw it.......lol
> 
> should work now




I just disqualified myself before entering....lol


----------



## LuredMaul

rads I once bought an original S540LTD for $150 and sold it for $500.00 still kickmyself for that.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> Thanks...but the guitar has been sold
> I need H&K tubeman back then...still regretting selling the guitar, tried to buy it back, but the new owner won't sell it back to me



I did that with a Les Paul. The guy told me, "I'll sell it back to you when you get squared away." 4 months later, he had sold it to someone else. Of course I was 20 at the time and he was 21. Makes a difference.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, it finally loaded. Good god, that was awesome dude. You sounded like some of those guys who provide clips for the DiMarzio site. I mean I could tell that you are using DiMarzio's. You need to get that entered. The guys on the forum will eat that up.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Keith I listened to your shred clip. It was solid man. I really like your studio sound. You need to enter that contest.


----------



## LuredMaul

Nah I just leaked it to a Judge and that's a POD UX-2 with the Marshall JCM2000 amp model.......lol.


----------



## rads

LuredMaul said:


> rads I once bought an original S540LTD for $150 and sold it for $500.00 still kickmyself for that.



My guitar totally new with those pickups upgrade only $360 back then...
now the price is getting crazy


----------



## LuredMaul

I may post it for shits n giggles though.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How did you disqualify yourself?


----------



## LuredMaul

BTW thanks guys,though I was just jack'in around.......recorded that in like 5 minutes with no studio magic.

Guitar to POD to riffworks and ripped to .mp3


----------



## MartyStrat54

The clips were supposed to be submitted to Thrawn. I wasn't supposed to hear it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good, that means you can rip a new sound clip out and still enter the contest.


----------



## LuredMaul

but if I blow another lead over the track


----------



## MartyStrat54

I mean it Keith. You had a really good sound even if it was done quickly.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> but if I blow another lead over the track



There you go. Even quicker to do it that way.


----------



## LuredMaul

that is just ME......I sound like that no matter what I play threw. It can be a curse.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yeah you can lay something else down on that backing track.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well when you can sound the same with anything, you are an experienced player that knows how to get his tone no matter what.


----------



## LuredMaul

brb, need smokes.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well all I can say is I enjoyed it and was glad that you made it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, rads has had some nice gear considering where he lives.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yes he has. That silver Ibanez was set up really sweet.


----------



## MartyStrat54

And he built his own 2204 and that thing looked store bought.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

There's a lot of guitar players out there nowadays. It used to be an American thing. Now it is a worldwide epidemic.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Some of this world music stuff has gotten good if you can find an artist that plays a screaming guitar with loads of jazz riffs.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wonder what happened to Cody? He's probably working...duh!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

This hasn't been bad tonight with our main guest Keith.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Agreed. Keith is a great guest. He should be back in a bit.


----------



## LuredMaul

Back


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah so am I. I had to answer three PM's real quick.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Good, I thought I lost you guys. I was checking out a different thread for a minute.


----------



## LuredMaul

posted NotShred2.mp3 featuring the Evo2 in the Solo.

first one was the JB


----------



## LuredMaul

Evo2 has a tighter deeper bass than the JB.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, does a raw wood guitar like your JEM's sound different than one that has some sort of finish on it. I'm assuming your guitars have a definite wood tone to them.


----------



## LuredMaul

too bad yer so far away yet so close....I can swap pickups in minutes.lmao

They used to make fun of me on the GuitarLogic.org forum. 
(fiending look) Just one more pup change before bed............AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MartyStrat54

I hear that. I can just see you peeling through six or seven pickups in an evening.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Keith, does a raw wood guitar like your JEM's sound different than one that has some sort of finish on it. I'm assuming your guitars have a definite wood tone to them.



I think the have a more lively sound where the painted ones get almost muted from the sealer. Mine are just enough tung oil to protect the wood and if I needed to sand lightly and re oil I can without choking the wood out.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's like delivering babies. Once you get the hang of it, it's pie work.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

LuredMaul said:


> I think the have a more lively sound where the painted ones get almost muted from the sealer. Mine are just enough tung oil to protect the wood and if I needed to sand lightly and re oil I can without choking the wood out.



What was the grit of the final sanding of your guitars? Over 400?


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> It's like delivering babies. Once you get the hang of it, it's pie work.



Yeah I don't even change strings anymore on my own guitars just loosen enough to slip them out and back in ...solder thre points and Bam on to the clip. I use one patch for makeing pickup clips and listen back to them often playing the say riffs as the others. Though some pickups "FEEL" wierd and sound good/bad


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh, BTW, we were going to discuss Duncan pickups tonight, but that went in the can. I will say that the Duncan website is not near as nice as the DiMarzio site. The info on the Duncan site is harder to locate. Just saying.


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> What was the grit of the final sanding of your guitars? Over 400?



On the Mahogany I think so ........ on the Alder no <-------too impatient for all that ...I want to play.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Oh, BTW, we were going to discuss Duncan pickups tonight, but that went in the can. I will say that the Duncan website is not near as nice as the DiMarzio site. The info on the Duncan site is harder to locate. Just saying.




yes and there Bass/middle/treble scale is so far OFF from Dimarzio's I can't correlate the two.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is there any DiMarzio's that sound like a Duncan, or is it apples and oranges?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> yes and there Bass/middle/treble scale is so far OFF from Dimarzio's I can't correlate the two.



I remember you telling me a while back that the info on the DiMarzio site was more realistic and accurate. And I have found that to be true.


----------



## LuredMaul

I have tried the Scream'in Demon,JB,Jazz neck,'59 neck,Custom 5,Duncan Distortion and Alt8.

The JB/Jazz neck or '59 neck is one of those sets like a Super Distortion/P.A.F/Pro neck it's just a classic do all.


----------



## LuredMaul

Duncan/Dimarzio Apples/Oranges


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I like DiMarzio's website a lot better. It's easy as hell to navigate it.


----------



## LuredMaul

Their( Dimarzio) pickup picker is ok but it seems to me like " ok, what are we pushing THIS Mnth!?!?!?"


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've worked with alder before. In fact, I laid some floors with it. Pretty solid wood. How does the alder compare with the mahogany "if" both guitars had the exact same pickups?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Their( Dimarzio) pickup picker is ok but it seems to me like " ok, what are we pushing THIS Mnth!?!?!?"



I agree and I didn't use it to make a selection. I put in several different categories and it still was spitting out the same bridge pickup.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I never tried it. I guess I didn't see it.


----------



## LuredMaul

Alder is a very EVEN response wood, nothing too low and nothing too high.

Mahogany is obviously Heavier but it comb filters the mids, kinna hard to explain


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> I never tried it. I guess I didn't see it.




bottom right hand corner of the page


----------



## LuredMaul

I generally only use it if I'm out of ideas and it spits out something I din't think to try.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've got business in Kansas City later today. I have a dinner I'm going to. I hope to check out some blues players in the downtown area. Good old KC, St. Louis and Chicago blues.


----------



## LuredMaul

I'm hyped up tonight......gonna put the Airzone in Jem #2 and do a clip cuz I'm whacky like that


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You know I probably looked at it and thought it was an ad.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Damn some late night experimenting. Are you going to put it in the bridge?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> ...cuz I'm whacky like that



I like whacky...unusual...different. It beats boring and predictable any day.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well Marty, I'm different. Right?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Your pretty cool for a West Coast Kat.


----------



## LuredMaul

yep in the Bridge


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith. You need to get on that guitar? I think I am going to wind this up. Normally I'm good until 3 AM CST, but I have the dinner and small meeting to attend "later today."


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> yep in the Bridge



Well please post if it did anything for you. I got this feeling it's one of their better one's.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

We winding it up?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I think so. I want to let Keith get on his guitar and I have to actually try to go to sleep "early."


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well unless Keith posts something real quick, this concludes Late Night Talk Show and our very special guest, LuredMaul, aka Keith. Thank you Keith and maybe we'll hear from you tomorrow about your Air Zone testing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

C ya LTR, TNL.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Later Marty


----------



## LuredMaul

Done, on to the recording ......woohoo


----------



## LuredMaul

NotShred3.mp3

same vien as the 2 prior and quickly


----------



## LuredMaul

I think I just screwed Marty out of a test pickup......lol


----------



## rads

i'm back...
so now we're talkin' Seymour Duncan???


----------



## LuredMaul

I think I turned it into Kieth's solo clips..........lol

But we can talk whatever ya want.


----------



## rads

Is there a link to the clip?? I cannot find it


----------



## LuredMaul

LuredMaul said:


> Index of /luredmaul
> 
> I never entered anyway screw it.......lol
> 
> should work now



First clip I thought about maybe entering in the shred competition and figured screw it. Duncan JB =Solo, #2= Dimarzio Evo2 Solo, #3 is the AirZone recorded Quickly.


----------



## rads

Are you using the same tone pot and caps size for all??


----------



## LuredMaul

all 500K except the JB is in a solid Mahagony Custom Jem
The other 2 are Custom Alder Jems


----------



## rads

Very nice playing man...
Air Zone has more balanced sound then Evo2 definitely worth to have. 
As for Evo2, it's kind of weird for Evo2 to have more bass, yet having easier harmonics...kind of lack on mids and presence.

Anyway, are you using 0.022uF caps for your JB tone?


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah and might change it to a .033 orange drop


----------



## rads

ooo, i see...that explains why it sound a bit thinner than it should be, and also the treble response...
in my experience dimarzio's best sound using 0.022uF and seymour duncan using 0.047uF.
I've used some different caps also, and now stick to use russian PIO caps rated 200-250v.

For more open sound and a bit output increase, sometimes i used only volume pot without no tone pot


----------



## LuredMaul

oh yeah the JB's tone pot IS disconnected...lol I just remembered that.

The Mahagony Jem has been away from me for awhile so I haven't messed with it.
I'll have to do a clip with/without tone pot now....well maybe tomorrow as it's 2AM


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sounds like the Air Zone is a smashing success.


----------



## LuredMaul

I think so and I almost didn't put it in there.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I want to hear more about the Air Zone. Sweetness? Is that what you called it?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Keith is doing you in man.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm telling you. The guy has all sorts of shit laying around. "Oh an Air Zone." "I think I'll try it (at 3 AM in the morning)."


----------



## LuredMaul

Well it seems to me that the AirZone has the lowend of the Evo2 but the Top of the JB and the middle is just harmonic heaven.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm getting a real tight throat and I'm having trouble breathing. Hopefully he will show up with the details.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Finally. Here he is. Yeah and what type of pots and cap were you running?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey, Keith.


----------



## LuredMaul

Hey Guys.

500K pots stock.022 tone cap Alder Jem


----------



## MartyStrat54

I knew it. Why didn't you use the Air Zone before? Or did you use it in the neck?


----------



## LuredMaul

Did you guys hear the clip?


----------



## LuredMaul

I had the AirZone/AirNorton in a Quilt top LP copy but I decided to rid myself of the LP copy. I think I did try it once before but it wasn't what I thought I wanted at the time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That does it. I see at least one Air Zone in my future. Maybe two.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Go easy on him Keith. He's having an attack.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hell yes I am. I'm having a major attack.



> ...and the middle is just harmonic heaven.


----------



## LuredMaul

daughter is yapin at me or I'dbe make'in clean clips


----------



## MartyStrat54

This Air Zone talk has got my heartburn going. I had to take a pill.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn Marty. Don't die on us.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I did eat in KC this evening. We ate at Ted's. The place serves Bison and it is over twice as high as regular steak. My plate was $39. Had some real good veggies, but they were a little hard on me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I guess the JB is to Duncan as the Distortion + is to DiMarzio?


----------



## LuredMaul

lmao, you said blues so I never thought of the Airzone, it's alil more modern not that it wouldn't work but definately for the Explorer.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You're right on with that. The JB is Duncan's center piece. I would say they have better, but it's still a standard in the industry.

The Distortion + came out in 1972. Can you believe that? There wasn't any aftermarket pickups until the Distortion +.


----------



## LuredMaul

I didn't realize "72 I thought maybe"78


----------



## MartyStrat54

I talked to a guy at Sigler that would have been fired if the boss had heard him. I was asking about availability of a cream and black Air Zone and Air Norton for the Explorer. He said they didn't carry that color and that none were ordered and that, "I should look elsewhere for those (pickups)."


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I don't have a clue.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I did a quick check, it's 1972.


----------



## LuredMaul

Yikes though sometimes it's just a hassle to carry certain things


----------



## MartyStrat54

The first Distortion Plus I used was in my 1969 Les Paul in 1976.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Yikes though sometimes it's just a hassle to carry certain things



The are a major DiMarzio dealer. They are listed on the DiMarzio website. They can order anything. He could of said, "Yes, but it will take a week or so before we can ship."

I'm going gaga for the Air Zone and Air Norton in the Explorer.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Man that's a long time ago Marty. Did they have electric guitars back then?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Man that's a long time ago Marty. Did they have electric guitars back then?



Yes they did. The Strat debut in 1954.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Do you think rads will show up tonight?


----------



## MartyStrat54

He's more than welcome if he does. That's a sharp, young kid. He knows his stuff.


----------



## LuredMaul

I don't have any awesome clean patches for bridge.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Anybody home?


----------



## LuredMaul

Index of /luredmaul


AirZone Clean with crappy patch


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sorry. I had to take a telephone call. I was hoping that it was Keith, but it was someone else from the forum looking for tubes.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey I like it. I had to listen to the other "NotShred" file as well. Real nice biting harmonics.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Nice work Keith. Very melodic.


----------



## LuredMaul

Yeah, not shred 3 is the Airzone


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Yeah, not shred 3 is the Airzone



There is a "Not shred 3" and a "NOT Shred 3." Are they both the Air Zone?


----------



## LuredMaul

no no only NOTShred3.mp3 which is the AirZone


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay. That makes sense. The other was on your JEM.


----------



## LuredMaul

both clips on the Alder Jem clean/distorted


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Does anyone know anything about the SH-10 and TB-10 Duncan's? AKA the Full Shred?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I believe that is one of their high output sets made especially for metal.


----------



## LuredMaul

I have not tried the Full Shred set


----------



## LuredMaul

AirNorton Clean in the Neck of a Basswood RG posted


----------



## MartyStrat54

I believe they are hotter than a Duncan Distortion set which is also high output.


----------



## LuredMaul

And that concludes the clips for this evening.lol


----------



## MartyStrat54

My observation about Duncan. Pro's-They list matching pickups with their humbucker pickups.

Con's-Where is the pickup specification? Very hard website to navigate.

What/Where do you click to get the pickup specifications? Also, I didn't see any mention of "F" spacing. Do they sell "F" spaced pickups?


----------



## LuredMaul

They call it Trembucker or Trem spaced..........anything with a model TB is F-spaced


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith-Is it true that some Gibson's and other guitars use an "F" space pickups?


----------



## LuredMaul

yes it is


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> They call it Trembucker or Trem spaced..........anything with a model TB is F-spaced



That's an odd sort of way to do it. What's Trembucker got to do with a Fender? They should have called it "Fenbucker." That would make more sense.


----------



## LuredMaul

What is F-spacing?
All of our full-size humbuckers except the X2N® are available in two polepiece spacings. F-spacing refers to the wider of the two spacings. For proper string alignment and balanced output, F-spaced humbuckers should be used in the bridge position on all guitars with string spacing at the bridge of 2.1" (53 mm) or greater. On these guitars, if the nut width is 1-11/16” (43 mm) or greater, F-spaced pickups can be used in the neck position as well.
Why are there two different spacings?
A long time ago (in the 20th century, actually) the electric guitar world was divided between Gibson and Fender designs. One of the differences between the two was string spacing. In general, Gibson chose a narrower string spacing at the bridge than Fender, and therefore the polepieces on Gibson humbuckers were closer together than the magnets on Fender pickups. When guitar shops started installing humbuckers in the bridge position of Strats, it was obvious that the strings didn’t line up with the polepieces, and if the E strings were too far outside, the sound could suffer. Our first humbuckers followed the original Gibson spacing, and we call them standard-spaced. When we released our first humbuckers with wider spacing, Floyd Rose bridges were very popular. Floyd string-spacing is the same as Fender spacing, so we naturally called the new pickups F-spaced.
How do I know which spacing to use?
F-spaced pickups measure 2.01" (51 mm) center-to-center from the first polepiece to the sixth. Standard-spaced pickups measure 1.90" (48 mm). Although some players believe that F-spaced pickups are only for the bridge position of tremolo bridge guitars, many guitars with fixed bridges (including late 1990s Gibson Les Pauls and Epiphone LPs) should have F-spaced pickups in the bridge position. Most tremolo equipped guitars that have a nut width of 1-11/16” (43mm) or more should also use an F-spaced pickup in the neck position. If you’re replacing a bridge-position pickup and you're not sure what your string-spacing is, it's usually better to get an F-spaced model. It is not necessary for the strings to pass exactly over the center of the polepieces for best performance, but it is wise to avoid a situation where the E strings are sitting completely outside of the outer polepieces.
Do some of your humbuckers come only in one spacing?
The X2N® has solid bar polepieces that work in both normal and F-spaced applications. All 7-string humbuckers are available F-spaced only. All Parker Fly replacement pickups are F-spaced only.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> And that concludes the clips for this evening.lol



It finally showed up. I really like how this "Air" technology sounds. Less magnetic pull and more string sustain.


----------



## LuredMaul

softer less chirpy attack als, the note seems to swell into bloom rather than imediate *BAM*


----------



## MartyStrat54

Silly me. Duncan is not showing you a matched humbucker set. One pickup is for Gibson spacing and the other pickup is for Fender spacing.


----------



## LuredMaul

well they do bundle sets......
Mayhem= Duncan Distortion bridge/neck which is the JB wind with a doublethick ceramic Magnet for the bridge
one is a JB/Jazz set and then they have strat sets too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've spent some time on the Duncan site and I don't feel like I learned anything.


----------



## LuredMaul

The JB was a pickup wound for none other than Jeff Beck back when he played L.P. guitars. the JB/Jazz is seymour favorite in a L.P.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think it is hard as hell to get any info to do any side by side comparisons.


----------



## LuredMaul

you almost have to frequent the SeymourDuncan forum to get a handle on things.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I knew that JB and Jazz were a standard with the Duncan crowd. Sot of like the PAF and Distortion +.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I don't think I'm going to join the Duncan forum to get up on things.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I don't think you should have to join a forum to get info that should be available on the website. It's ridunkulous.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

The silence is killing me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah. Sorry about that. Another late night phone call.

Keith-What are some of the Gibson guitars that are F-spaced?


----------



## LuredMaul

lol I've moved to nekkid chicks....lol


----------



## LuredMaul

mostly the newer ones but you can measure easily enough to find out.


----------



## rads

hmmm...airzone..yummy...
maybe after getting another cruiser, i'll take the airzone..


----------



## MartyStrat54

So I had better measure or use one of your pickups to see what is in my 2008 Explorer?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hot Dog...rads is here. Our Indonesian connection. Hello!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hello rads. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## LuredMaul

2008 is prolly F spaced but measure anyway neck and bridge.

you might end up needing an F-spaced bridge and a regular neck.

I would guess F-spaced for both


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads-Did you check out LuredMaul's (Keith) new clips of the Air Norton and Air Zone?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> 2008 is prolly F spaced but measure anyway neck and bridge.
> 
> you might end up needing an F-spaced bridge and a regular neck.
> 
> I would guess F-spaced for both



Well I was going to check it out since my research said that not all Gibson's are alike.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So what's up rads? You said it was 12 hours difference, right?


----------



## rads

yep...airnorton clean is great, but airzone is awesome.
Question to Keith...is the guitar using rosewood or ebony fingerboard?


----------



## rads

or even maple? the glassy voice, is just like maple fretboard..or is it the pickup which has tendency to has glassy voice???

suddenly...there are already some posts...


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> yep...airnorton clean is great, but airzone is awesome.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> or even maple? the glassy voice, is just like maple fretboard..or is it the pickup which has tendency to has glassy voice???
> 
> suddenly...there are already some posts...



I'm sure Keith will be back shortly. Hang in there.


----------



## LuredMaul

maple neck rosewood finger boards on everything.


----------



## LuredMaul

I play right handed guitars upside down (lefthanded without restringing) and these a thru a POD UX-2 so that may explain some extra brightness


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> THe Mahagony Jem of Death



rads-Go to post #242 for a picture of one of Keith's guitars. All mahogany body and cut out like a JEM.


----------



## rads

anyway...i was trying to get this kind of sound with JB and 2204 + crunchbox as booster. Pretty nailed it, but still lack of mids sweetness.
05 Edane - Bla-bla-bla.MP3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
the guitar pretty closed for the sound is a custom guitar using 1 piece maple neck and 1 piece mahogany body + maple top. I wonder if using airzone can have better mid response.
The fatness and mid response of Keith's demo quite covered those aspect.


----------



## LuredMaul

what are you useing in the clip?


----------



## LuredMaul

nevermind I get it....the Airzone would be awesome for that type of sound.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man, every time I see one of your guitars it is like an addiction. My Strats have maple necks with rosewood boards and same for my Explorer.


----------



## rads

LuredMaul said:


> I play right handed guitars upside down (lefthanded without restringing) and these a thru a POD UX-2 so that may explain some extra brightness


cool way of playing Keith...



MartyStrat54 said:


> rads-Go to post #242 for a picture of one of Keith's guitars. All mahogany body and cut out like a JEM.


go the the crime scene...and i saw a similar guitar to guthrie govan's new suhr signature


----------



## LuredMaul

You may even like the ToneZone which is abit MORE aggressive.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's a great solo. Was that you rads? Damn, you smoke.


----------



## LuredMaul

Now I'm going to have to a ToneZone clip aren't I!?!?!?!?


----------



## rads

LuredMaul said:


> what are you useing in the clip?



it's not me...i'm not playing that good...
it's one of the respected hard rock band in Indonesia, Edane.
the guitaris used to use RG550 with SD TB12 George Lynch for bridge pickup.

As for amp, he ussualy use 5150, JCM800, Plexy or soldano, all those amps were modded..I cannot sure which one used in the clip.
From the mid response, i'm guessing Plexy was used, but with the mods on his amps, i cannot sure.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That was awesome rads. Damn, you are a fireball.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh, I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. Anyways, it was a good track. That guitarists is very talented.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey T N L. That's a good example of some of that "world music" I was telling you about. Not bad, eh?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yes, it's really got a nu rock sound.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith-rads built himself a 2204 that is extra nice. He did a great job on it.


----------



## rads

anyway...this is my approach when using tonezone for bridge...no tone pot.
played with some colleagues from office. Fortunately the second guitaris had his guitar off...(actually he's not even a guitarist...and quite create noises when playing guitar)..so the guitar sound is only from my guitar.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Eu7c83EbIg]YouTube - Complexis-Beat It cover-La Piazza[/ame]

sorry for the sloppy playing...
i'm using custom guitar with 1 piece maple neck, 1 piece mahogany body with maple top.
guitar --> BB preamp clone --> Tubeman crunch channel --> JCM900 return


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads-You ever see that video of Andy Timmons and Steve Vai playing "Beat It?" Look it up on YouTube.


----------



## LuredMaul

Sounds good but yeah you may like the AirZone Better, or half air the ToneZone you already have. If you built and amp you can half air a humbucker for sure.


----------



## rads

yes..seen them before...looking it up again now...


MartyStrat54 said:


> rads-You ever see that video of Andy Timmons and Steve Vai playing "Beat It?" Look it up on YouTube.



Tonezone in some way is sound too thick with lack of definition, and sometimes i considered as 'too artificial'...hahaha...BB preamp clone is helping me for those problem with tonezone.

And, your airzone demo seems cover what is not good from tonezone yet has some quality from JB which i like and mostly used until now.
half air? How to do that? I previously use a 3 way rotary as replacement of tone pot.
pos 1. split tonezone
pos 2. tonezone humbucker normal
pos 3. tonezone humbucker in paralel wiring

split and paralel, esp. paralel having more definition but lack of output and bass.


LuredMaul said:


> Sounds good but yeah you may like the AirZone Better, or half air the ToneZone you already have. If you built and amp you can half air a humbucker for sure.


----------



## LuredMaul

you unscrew the backplate of the pickup....remove the spacerbar from the screw side coil that holds the magnet centered and place a piece of wood or non metallic anything in it's place to keep the magnet from touching the screws. this lightens the magnetic field but isn't a full Air ....If you like it you can do the slug side too.

I have a more in depth explaination over at http://www.dimarzioforum.com


----------



## MartyStrat54

The "AIR" pickups do have better clarity and definition. The range of the pick attack is greater.

rads-What you said about the ToneZone is noted for future reference.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well this ole cowboy is going to take off. I'm gonna relax and watch some TV.

C ya guys later.


----------



## rads

see you later Keith...
thanks for the information...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Keith. If you and rads want to keep going, that's cool. I'm going to sign off.


----------



## LuredMaul

well did you plug the Airnorton in?????


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome to the next episode of Late Night Talk Show.

Yes Keith. As you know, I tried the Air Norton in the neck of the Explorer. The spacing was off, so I pulled the bridge and put the Air Norton there in the bridge. A little to light in the pants for me. Now it's got me wondering whether I want to go with less output or just a better voiced pickup. Is the Air Zone that much stouter? I mean it's only 53mV more output over the Norton. Plus, what is the difference between ash and mahogany as far as the coloration of the pickup?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm all set to go on.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So you butchered your Explorer, eh?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah Keith was wanting me to test it so I did. The Explorer using two different pickup spacings. It's crazy.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How did it sound?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it seems to be a lovely girl in the neck, but it seemed a little light as far as a bridge pickup. It's almost like the mahogany is suffocating it. Maybe that's not the right word to use. In the bridge it didn't seem to have that much snap. Now the strings vibrate wider in the neck, so it has potential for that slot. I'm just worried that the Air Zone isn't going to be ballsy enough for me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well as you said, you can always trade it off to DiMarzio for something heavier.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'd shit if I ended up with a Distortion + and a PAF Pro in the damn thing.


----------



## LuredMaul

K, I'm abandoning the AirNorton thread for now as to keep our pickup talk confined to a single thread. 

As you have already seen for yourself the AirNorton is better suited as a thick syrupy neck pickup but, I had recommended it as a bridge to pair with singles for blues in a Strat which I at first assumed was "Alder".........though after talking with you more I see that you really are looking for what I call "Smokey Blues" tone. My recomendation for the AirZone/AirNorton in the Explorer still stands unless you feel the AirNorton is alil too thick ( I sometimes think it is)


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty mahogany wood will be a dark mellow tone. As for ash I have no clue I have never used ash.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I have a Distortion +, but I don't want to tear into yet another guitar. If I have to, I'll buy a couple of one's that I'm interested in. I mean after all, I just bought $1800 worth of speakers, what's a couple of pickups cost?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> My recomendation for the AirZone/AirNorton in the Explorer still stands unless you feel the AirNorton is alil too thick ( I sometimes think it is)



And I still plan on trying this. I should have ordered an Air Zone (F Spaced) and a regular Air Norton for the Explorer. I went to order it from Sigler and the guy blew me off.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Marty mahogany wood will be a dark mellow tone. As for ash I have no clue I have never used ash.



That's what I thought. I know that mahogany will react differently than ash. I believe ash is a brighter sounding wood.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's interesting. I always thought that mahogany was a "lively" sound as far as sustain goes.


----------



## LuredMaul

Is your Strat Swamp Ash or Northern Hard Ash?

Is it heavy or is it on the light side?


----------



## LuredMaul

Body Woods

Basswood: 
Basswood is a soft wood with tight grains. Its relatively inexpensive of all the usual guitar woods, and it’s easy on router bits in the factory, easy to sand, and easy to seal and finish. The softness of basswood means that sharp highs are dampened and smoothened. That helps offset the tinny sound associated with knife edged tremolo contacts. The softness also fosters a weaker low end. It’s light in weight, but not because of large pores. Rather it’s low in mass overall. Deep, breathy sub-lows aren’t resonated in Basswood. The reduction in these outer frequencies leaves the mids pronounced in a hypothetical response curve. Its very suitable for the typical guitar range, and very suitable for lead guitar, because of its pronounced “out front” sound. Complex overtones are muted along with the highs leaving a strong fundamental tone. 

Production notes: Japanese factories like Ibanez seem to get a tan colored, more uniform Basswood while other Asian factories get a more flawed yellowish basswood. And there seems to be a big difference in tone. A clearer, darker Basswood should produce more sound, while the yellowish lower grade seems to have more of the undesirable tonal qualities of Poplar. A hardtail emphasizes the reduced dynamics of the outer frequencies.


Alder:
Alder is light in weight with soft tight pores like Basswood. But there is a large swirling grain pattern to it with harder rings and sections. So imagine a Basswood type texture but with harder rings peppered throughout. That adds to the stiffness, and the complexity of the tones. It retains more of the highs that Basswood softens, but also gives some room to the lows. You have a broader spectrum of tones, which leads to the perception of a little less mids than Basswood.

Production notes: Not much difference between factories, production.

Swamp Ash:
Not to be confused with Northern “Hard Ash” Swamp Ash has huge, open pores with hard and soft layers within each ring of the tree. So you basically have a very rigid skeleton with open and softer pores throughout. It is very resonant across the whole frequency spectrum. It has clear bell-like highs, pronounced mids, and strong lows. It has some random combing away of mid frequencies, which will vary the sound per guitar more than Alder or Basswood. Two Ash bodies are more likely to sound more different from one another, whereas Basswood and Alder are more consistent. A heavier piece, or a piece from higher up on the tree will be more dead and lifeless. More dull sounding, because the wood is harder and more uniformly dense. So the sweetness of the soft open pores is gone, and left is the compressed sound of a rigid, non-responsive wood, without all the brightness and sustain of a harder wood or the openness of a softer wood. 

Production notes: An Asian mass produced factory guitar should be checked for weight, and openness of grain if the finish allows. Ash used at the big factories has a higher ratio of poor pieces than with smaller boutique builders, or other US builders, probably because it is a US wood. 

Mahogany:
Open grained with large pores, Mahogany has a more uniform grain pattern and density than Swamp Ash. Its density is constant within the ring and from one ring to the next. So it’s rigidity is inherent in its composition, not in a “skeleton” with soft sections in between. It’s constant density compresses the mids a little, and this can be considered a thick sound, because it does still produce good lows and low mids. Without the mids popping out, being responsive to dynamics, its more of a “wall of sound” Its not that it isn’t midrangey, because it resonates those guitar frequencies well, but its not as responsive to them as an Alder or Ash. It also combs away more upper midrange frequencies for a more nasal sound. It has a good balance of fundamental and overtones for higher register soloing. High notes are richer and thicker than Alder or Ash. 

Production notes: There are many different kinds of Mahogany, and unless it has a sparkle to it like some of the Japanese and US guitars it will have a similar sound from one piece to the next. A nicer piece of mahogany has an iridescence to it usually combined with what looks like wide stripes, almost as if it’s been pieced together by multiple 1” strips. Catalog photos often reveal that the endorser gets a better piece than the production line.

Walnut:
A darker wood with Ash-like grains, but like mahogany, the density is uniform. It is harder and denser than Mahogany so the tone is brighter, but the open grains make for a complex midrange that seems to be compressed in some frequencies, but dynamic in others. There’s a nasal response to rhythms, while solo notes jump out. It has a lot of advantageous features of the other main guitar woods. It has a snappy attack and solid lows like Ash, but with smooth highs like Mahogany, and textured mids like Alder. The drawbacks are that it’s heavier, and more stubborn in its sound. It doesn’t respond to random pickup changes. The pickups have to be well suited to the guitar. A Walnut body will dictate the tonal signature of the guitar more than the other main woods. A heavy piece will dampen the mids to produce an overly nasal and lifeless sound, so it needs to be light and open grained enough to resonate the main guitar frequencies. 

Production notes: Again watch for heavy pieces. The extra weight adds nothing good to the sound except perhaps more sustain. But sustain is abundant in Walnut already. 

Koa:
Oilier than Mahogany or Walnut, its denser than Mahogany but not as bright as Walnut, due to its actual makeup. It’s an oilier wood like Rosewood, and that dampens some highs in the attack. But then its density makes up for it a little. Think of the highs as present, but compressed. They don’t jump out like glass breaking. They are more omnipresent. And they are more in the upper midrange than the highs. That’s either a very musical sound for someone interested in fundamental, or a less expressive sound for someone into playing hard picking blues. 

Production notes: Koa is rare, and it’s expensive with dramatic price fluctuations. It’s often a high cost upgrade. Figured Koa is very expensive, more rare, and cut for tops.

Korina:
Somewhat of a “super-mahogany” or “mahogany deluxe” its grains are similar and so is its sound. It’s said to have a sweeter midrange, and be more responsive. Although the grains look similar the material itself is slightly less dense. So if it weighed more than a same-sized mahogany piece it would more likely be due to higher moisture content than higher density.

Production notes: Rarely used, it is more expensive and rare than garden variety Mahoganies. The price of a Korina guitar usually reflects this, plus a little extra markup. 

Soft Maple:
Used extensively in Korea, it’s not as hard as hard maple. But it’s a little heavy, bright in the upper midrange, and dull sounding in the lows. The extreme snappy highs aren’t there either because the pores are so tight that the highs get compressed. Some redeeming qualities can be brought from it with the right pickups, if you like a brassy, searing upper midrange sound for the bridge or a dry, combed rhythm sound. 

Production notes: Korean factories love it, for some reason it’s abundant and cheap for them. It’s harder on router bits than basswood, but they seem to be less concerned with clean, sharp cuts over there, indicating that they do not compensate with more frequent bit sharpening and replacement. 

Hard Maple:
This wood “shouts”. It is loud with a strong upper midrange, bright highs, and tapered off but very tight lows. A pickup that produces good lows will find them in a Hard Maple body, but they will be tight and will not interact with a loud half stack.

Production notes: Very heavy and hard on tools, its rarely used in factories. It makes a good slim bodied guitar.

Spruce:
Very soft to the touch, it is extremely stiff for it’s overall density. Like Alder, it’s another wood with a hard skeleton and soft meat. So in a solid body, it will produce tremendous resonant, open midrange, while retaining high frequency attack, and having good low end breath. Because of the low density overall the sound wouldn’t be perceived as having less midrange than Basswood. The mids will be just as powerful and dynamic amidst the addition of clear highs and lows. Probably the most full frequency body material accepted. 

Production notes: Rarely used because its softness requires a heavy finish, or a composite “shell” like the Parkers. The Parker isn’t the best representation of the sound of a Spruce body since there are many other unique construction methods and synthetics used in the Parker. Would work well with veneer caps or a top, and would offset some of the compressed sound you get with neck through construction. 

Lacewood:
Lacewood is a true multi-density wood. The rum colored skeleton is hard like Koa or Walnut, and the fleshy, grayish tan interior portions like Alder. The dual densities will augment different tones, while combing others out. It’s brighter than Alder, and richer than solid maple.

Production notes: It can be difficult to finish, because the sections absorb finish differently. Oil finishes and heavy poly finishes work better than a softer nitrocellulose or acrylic lacquer. The lacquer finishes will sink over time telegraphing the grain. 

Extended Range notes: Another wood well suited for extended lows. Its dual density provides a good skeleton for keeping the lows tight. There’s less of a tradeoff to the higher strings because of the warmth of the softer sections. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Body tops:
Tops seem to create a situation where the attack of the notes will be more like the top wood, while the resonance and decay more like the bottom wood. The thickness and carve of a top dictates the degree of its effect on the sound. The glued unit will be more rigid than a single piece, so generally sustain increases. 

Maple top on Basswood:
The clean attack and even highs of Maple will make up for Basswood’s inherent reduction of those frequencies. The lows will still taper off, but the overall result is more frequencies covered than with either piece alone. Dynamics aren’t reduced, except for in the upper register, where they were less present in Basswood alone. So the improvement in high response is a little more compressed, and not as crisp and responsive in the attack as Swamp Ash for example.

Maple top on Mahogany:
The staple of vintage construction, the Maple adds crispness to the mahogany, but the lows and low mids of mahogany are still as apparent. The Maple combs out some of the upper mids, not because Maple lacks in these areas, but because it is vastly different from mahogany in its handling of the upper midrange. There is fighting going on in that range between the two pieces that results in a canceling out of some of those upper midrange frequencies. That’s part of the “smoothness” associated with the Les Paul & PRS types. 

Maple top on Alder:
Takes Alder to a tone closer to solid Swamp Ash, but without the dynamics. The open resonance of the Alder comes through with the sharper attack and brightness of the Maple on the top end. The effect on the Alder is similar to the effect on Basswood. The upper mids of Maple come through, as Alder does not suppress upper mids. 

Maple top on Swamp Ash:
A good addition to Swamp Ash but reduces the open, airy dynamics of solid Ash. It mutes the expanded midrange, but doesn’t really comb out any sections. They work well together. It adds a little more rock and country compressed “scream” to the sound at the expense of Ash’s complex lows and low mids. 

Rosewood tops:
Rosewood tops will add some sustain, by virtue of the density, but also the lamination itself. Its oiliness will dampen the attack and the higher treble frequencies. So Rosewood over Mahogany will really be smooth, while Rosewood over Ash will retain some open midrange resonance. Rosewood over Alder or Basswood will be a sustain boost with little affect on the tone besides the high mid combing from the lamination, since the high dampening from Rosewood is redundant. 

Koa tops: 
Figured or plain Koa tops will sound similar to Maple tops with the exception being that it wouldn’t fight Mahogany backs so much in the upper midrange. Although Maple resonates more upper mids, a Koa top on Mahogany would have less combing and compressing of those frequencies.


Walnut tops: 
Like Koa, the tops would have just a little less high frequency than Maple, but have less compression and combing with Mahogany backs.

Lacewood tops:
Lacewood has a hard “swiss cheese” type skeleton, with soft bits inside the “holes.” Because of its combination of soft and hard sections, it’s more likely to take on the tone of the back wood. Only when thicker will it start to apply its own tonal signature to the body. It’s like drilling ½” holes in Koa and filling them with Alder plugs. It has good top end and sustain from the harder skeleton, and a heavily combed midrange and low end from the smaller, softer sections throughout.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Something tells me that the Air Norton would sound completely different in the bridge of the Strat. However, I have sort of convinced myself that the Air Zone is a darn nice pickup.


----------



## LuredMaul

well yeah I'm now thinking yer going to want a heavier pickup than anything I sent you to try.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Is your Strat Swamp Ash or Northern Hard Ash?
> 
> Is it heavy or is it on the light side?



It is hard ash. I've read that wood chart before. Interesting reading.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What about the Air Zone? Do you think it will be hot enough?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn. Back to square one.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This is the part that I like the most from the DiMarzio website regarding the Air Zone.

It’s a great match for very hot amps, allowing the player to take full advantage of massive preamp gain without turning the sound to mud or fuzzy noise.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

LuredMaul said:


> Body Woods...



Thanks for your post on tonewoods mate. Excellent information. Rock on!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?client=mv-google&xl=xl_tsp&v=UjHpVGMaleM


----------



## LuredMaul

The Airzone has close to the same tone as the Massive ToneZone

The ToneZone has Massive harmonics that jump out of the pickup and you go OH WOW!
but it also has a lowend to it that is like Thor's Hammer<----that part can be bad unless your amp suffers from weak low/low mids.<-- for these reasons I don't recomend it unless you have a Basswood guitar.

The AirZone is the same pickup slightly backed off a touch (and I do mean a touch) which leaves you without the "Boom" in the lows and more touch and dynamic sensitivity.<---More useable in wider range of guitars.


----------



## LuredMaul

As with your Super Distortion the Zone pickups have a rolled off high that keeps it from slicing thru your nasal cavity, while still cutting thru a mix.

Ever hit a 17th fret bend on the High E and the highend makes you think "Holy Fuck I just pierced my face?" Not from the Zones you won't.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I just used the "Pickup Picker" for the Explorer and and I tried it under both classic rock and blues and both times it picked the Tone Zone as a choice and also picked the Air Norton. This is obviously a set that has worked well for many people.


----------



## LuredMaul

I am now almost positive you need the AirZone in the Explorer and the Andy Timmons in the Strat.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think the Air Zone will be fine in your Strat. At least it won't be trebley sounding.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What are the main differences in the AT-1 and the Air Zone? The AT-1 isn't an AIR style pickup is it?


----------



## LuredMaul

I was always under the understanding that the AT-1 is based off "The Breed" bridge and is there for more lowmid centered than upper mid centered like the Zone pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well this isn't the first time that you have mentioned the Timmons pickup. When we first talked, you brought it up. It says that it was originally designed for mahogany body guitars.

What's your feelings on this?


----------



## LuredMaul

It was originally designed for Mahogany but he uses it in his main Alder guitar too

Ash is right in the center of both woods tonally. So it stands to reason that it will work there too.... worst case scenario you end up liking the At-1 in the explorer and the Airzone in the Strat and you have to trade them in for the proper colors...

Now you are getting a taste of what we call over at the Dimarzio forum as "Pickup Madness" noone can pick just one.

Now if you want to play it safe I'd buy 2 AirZones; one for each bridge position. <------this always bored me after afew weeks and why I recomend 2 different pickups


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Air Zone has a hair more treble than the AT-1. Both are actually pretty close in bass, mids and treble.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I think that's what I will do is go with an Air Zone in both bridge slots and I guess I'll get a regular spaced Air Norton. If I don't like them, I'll trade them in.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm back. I went elsewhere for a bit.


----------



## LuredMaul

but the resonant freq will be shifted slightly brighter or less bright despite the 5 & 5.5 designations.

These pups ARE close tonaly without being the same.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wondered if you went off some place.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> but the resonant freq will be shifted slightly brighter or less bright despite the 5 & 5.5 designations.
> 
> These pups ARE close tonaly without being the same.



Yes I see that and I can understand what you are saying.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I think that's what I will do is go with an Air Zone in both bridge slots and I guess I'll get a regular spaced Air Norton. If I don't like them, I'll trade them in.




Sounds like a good plan as I'm just throwing ideas out there for you to consider.

Also in light of this conversation I would say that it's pointless to bother trying the Fred or P.A.F Pro (unless you just want to to say you have) as they are brighter than the AirNorton in everyway.


----------



## MartyStrat54

So the AT-1 is centered around the lower mids and the Air Zone is centered around the upper mids.


----------



## rads

Hmm...actual andy timmons setting in his alder guitar
(AT100 with cutaway pickguard is broken) is Seymour duncan JB in bridge
and Dimarzio Cruiser bridge for neck and middle pickup.

He use seperate volume for neck and bridge/middle. And use treble bleeder on the neck volume. He plays with neck pickup with variety of volume to make a crunch/overdrive output.
Pots are 500k. Not sure for the tone caps. I've been playing around with 0.047uF and seems ok for Dimarzio Cruiser and JB. 0.022 is too bright for JB. 
This maybe happened since actual design of cruiser is using 250k vol/tone pot and 0.022uF tone caps, 500k will increase treble response, and 0.047uF caps smoothed the treble nicely.
But i also installed some cruiser in US standard using 0.022uF and 500k vol/tone, and still has great sounds.

As for AT-1, i never had a chance to try...Dimarzio's distributor in indonesia is kind of sucks. High price (100-120 dollar each) and not bringing the complete set of pickups. Even nothing for telecaster 
Some says that AT-1 is a version from JB with more bass and lower output.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it's sort of funny as I have been waiting on my guitar. I called today and the tech was already gone. He's supposed to call me later today. However, since the guitar isn't here, we have had all of this discussion and about two days ago, I'm thinking, "I want to try an Air Zone." 

Then you post that you have one and I think, "Naw, I won't bother him for it, I'll just buy one."

The main thing is that you were so damn nice to allow me the use of your pickups. Your info in the past week or so has been damn useful and I for one appreciate your time and your comments.

Maybe I'll be happy and maybe I won't. However, I guarantee that you got me close and it will be a simple matter to get dialed in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

MartyStrat54 said:


> So the AT-1 is centered around the lower mids and the Air Zone is centered around the upper mids.



Put Tone Zone. I meant to say Air Zone.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hello rads.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome rads. You found us.


----------



## LuredMaul

Also I noe recommend trashing the 1meg pots and going 500K.

DiMarzio F-s Andy Timmons AT-1 White CHROME POLES - eBay (item 190402528504 end time Sep-02-10 09:07:43 PDT) <-------banjomikeZ is a tad higher than Sigler,but equally as reliable.

Dimarzio DP193BC Air Norton Humbucker Pickup NEW! - eBay (item 130403269022 end time Sep-21-10 09:27:40 PDT)

DiMarzio DP192FBC AIR ZONE Humbucker Bridg Pickup - eBay (item 350177380014 end time Sep-03-10 09:36:29 PDT)


----------



## LuredMaul

Oh look Marty didn't the salesmen tell you they didn't have such pups in stock?????


----------



## LuredMaul

DiMarzio F-spaced Air Zone Humbucker White - eBay (item 190416142737 end time Sep-07-10 11:17:22 PDT)


----------



## rads

hi hi hi...
i'm wondering why both of you mostly active after midnight??? are you some kind of nocturnal??


banjomikeZ gave some stickers and picks for free if you buy something from him..
i bought my Dimarzio area T from him, via a help of friend.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, it looks like your recommendation for the ash Strat is the AT-1. Correct?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Oh look Marty didn't the salesmen tell you they didn't have such pups in stock?????



Exactly. The guy may have been the store tool. He talked quieter when he told me to go elsewhere.


----------



## LuredMaul

I say play it safe this go around and go dual AirZones. and get 500K's for the Strat, the 1meg will be too bright.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> hi hi hi...
> i'm wondering why both of you mostly active after midnight??? are you some kind of nocturnal??
> 
> 
> banjomikeZ gave some stickers and picks for free if you buy something from him..
> i bought my Dimarzio area T from him, via a help of friend.



This is called, "Late Night Talk Show." I am your host and T N L is my sidekick. Yes, I stay up late and so does LuredMaul. T N L lives in a different time zone, it's early for him.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well it's sort of funny as I have been waiting on my guitar. I called today and the tech was already gone. He's supposed to call me later today. However, since the guitar isn't here, we have had all of this discussion and about two days ago, I'm thinking, "I want to try an Air Zone."
> 
> Then you post that you have one and I think, "Naw, I won't bother him for it, I'll just buy one."
> 
> The main thing is that you were so damn nice to allow me the use of your pickups. Your info in the past week or so has been damn useful and I for one appreciate your time and your comments.
> 
> Maybe I'll be happy and maybe I won't. However, I guarantee that you got me close and it will be a simple matter to get dialed in.



Not a problem, I saw right away when I joined here how helpful you are with everyone and knew you where a standup guy, I don't offer to send pickups out to anyone, but had no reservations when you started to inquire about what I just happened to have laying here on my bench. too bad we figured out later in the game than one of the others would've been more helpful.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I guess I could go with a black, F-spaced Air Zone for the Strat. Sigler has it in black. That banjo place wants shipping for each piece and Sigler is free shipping.

Do you think it would look too odd?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

If it was white/black would be better.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I guess your right. It's a bitch. I may have to order it from Musician's Friend. This is Keith's favorite store.


----------



## LuredMaul

S&h covers up to three (3) pick-ups, add $1.00 for each additional pick-up above three.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

???


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I've been over to EBAY placing my orders. 

Keith I should call Sigler and tell them to send you a gift.


----------



## LuredMaul

lmao


----------



## MartyStrat54

???-Yeah, I've been all over the place tonight.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey, I didn't notice but I went over 500 posts.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well congratulations. You should have 1,000 in another week or two.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Keith is now a "Senior Member." Let's hear it for Keith.


----------



## LuredMaul

all thanks to this thread *w00t*


----------



## MartyStrat54

Did any of you guys follow that "More With Less" tone competition? 

It was on for so long, I blew it off. I guess they finally had the contest and it is over.

I looked it over for a little bit. I guess Joey Voltage was one of the winners.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I saw that. They all submitted YOUTUBE Vids and played through crappy little amps.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah but I didn't love the outcome

I think IbanezMarks tone bested them all


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's it. I think they should have just played through their main rig and went for best overall tone.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> yeah but I didn't love the outcome
> 
> I think IbanezMarks tone bested them all



Well he got the same amount of votes as Joey. Are you saying that Ibanez Mark wasn't the other winner? There were supposedly two winners. I thought it was Joey and Mark.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I didn't see who the winners were. I just knew that there was some kind of goof up with the judges and the poll votes.


----------



## LuredMaul

the Judges decided another winner Mark wasn't even in the top thre I don't think


----------



## MartyStrat54

I haven't even heard if Thrawn's contest is still on. The last I heard it was pushed up till the end of August.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah, he was judging the More with Less competition


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm a judge, but I think if you are going with a poll vote, then that should be how you determine a winner. To have a judge step in and say that so and so is the winner and the guy is in the bottom third of the poll is just an odd way of picking a winner.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, it's about time to bring the "Late Night Talk Show" to an end. I want to thank my guests rads and LuredMaul for their time. Please join us tomorrow for more late night talk.


----------



## MartyStrat54

See you guys...later today.


----------



## LuredMaul

Later and good Luck with the "Pickup Madness"


----------



## rads

c ya...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I just looked at Musician's Friend and they say a white, F-spaced Air Zone is a special order item. Please allow 52 days for the order to ship.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Pfft. Pfft.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh brother. I'm wasted tonight. I'm drinking Crown Royal.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome to Late Night Talk Show. I am your host and my famous sidekick is T N L.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What a frickin' long day. I don't know where to start.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How about what looser boy said about your Strat.


----------



## MartyStrat54

He was to call me and he never did, so I called him. I was put on hold and like five minutes later he gets on the phone. I tell him who I am and why I am calling. He tells me that the neck has been adjusted. I then say, "Well does that mean I can come pick it up tomorrow?" He tells me that I can. 

WTF was that all about. How long was it ready? He still won't let go of the tremolo bar. He still claims it's a thread in. Tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What a dickhead.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I still haven't ordered my pickups. Some people claim to have pickups in stock until you try to order them. I tried five different places that were all master DiMarzio dealers and I could find a F-spaced white or black and white Air Zone.


----------



## Joey Voltage

hi All, I decided to pop in tonight and clear up some of the information regarding the "more with less competition" that wrapped up a few days ago


----------



## MartyStrat54

I need two F-spaced Air Zones, one black and creme and the other white or black and white.

Then I need a regular Air Norton in black and creme. 

What's so hard about that?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I wasn't bad mouthing it, I was just passing on what I had read. 

You have the floor, Joey.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Aye. Aye.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I wanted to come on as a guest tonight since it was a subject last night. First the winners were chosen by a mix of both popular vote and judges vote. The winners ended up being Michael RT, and Ibanez Mark. Michael was chosen because he really embraced the "less" part of the competition. He scored first place with the judges and second in the poles, which gave him the win when both were considered. So it wasn't really intended to be a cut n dry competition. Everybody had fun though. 

I hope Thrawns Competition goes down a storm (thats supposed to be a good thing), He really does need more serious applicants though. Michael might walk away with that title too


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay. Thanks for sharing that. I was under the impression Ibanez Mark didn't win. Were there two first place positions, or did Ibanez Mark come in second.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sorry for the delay. I had a large bat in the house and I had to snare his ass and take him outdoors. I hope that is the last of them.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn all this time I thought you had fell off a cliff.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That was nice of Joey to do that. He's a real class act.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey is one cool mo fo. I wish I had met him 10 years ago when I was still somewhat of a wild SOB.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Okay. Thanks for sharing that. I was under the impression Ibanez Mark didn't win. Were there two first place positions, or did Ibanez Mark come in second.



Two first places, two prizes


----------



## MartyStrat54

I went to Thrawn's page for the contest. I really don't know how many people have signed up.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Joey, I think the "More With Less" was the first contest that actually had a beginning and an end to it. So many have fizzled out. I think you did a great job of promoting that and making sure it worked.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Congratulations on a successful contest. It's not as easy as you think.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Maybe we'll hear some more from Joey later. Come back anytime.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anyhow, back to this issue of not being able to get the right pickups from one source. I may end up having to order one from three stores. What's with the DiMarzio inventory?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That is pretty strange. Didn't you say a white Air Zone was a 52 day wait on MF?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes I did. 52 days for a white Air Zone from one of the biggest music stores in the world.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm hoping that Keith will show up. He's probably burnt out on the pickup talk. It basically is over, I just got to find a store that carries all of them


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'll be back in a few. I'm going to look at the EBAY links that Keith provided me last night.


----------



## LuredMaul

Just got here......

I guess I misread the contestant winners it seems.

Marty I didn't see the white AirZone anywhere but Banjo Mikez and the Airzone/AirNorton where listed at Siglers ebay store.


----------



## LuredMaul

ya know for the money I spent last year in pickups I should've just become a Dimarzio dealer.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well you had listed a white AT-1, but not a white, F-spaced Air Zone. I just found everything I need. I'm going over to EBAY to place my order. I'll be right back.

Yes, I verified that you picked the right pickups from Sigler and they were the right one's.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think I'll go make me a drink since Marty is having some.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm back. Got me a big OJ and vodka.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, I used my tube money to pay for this. One white F-spaced Air Zone and two 500K pots. One F-spaced Black and Creme Air Zone and one regular spaced Black and Creme Air Norton. (Plus a set of stainless steel knobs with abalone inserts in the tops.)


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm falling asleep over here.


----------



## LuredMaul

WooHoo! toyz for Marty!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Now the only variable that I'm not quite prepared for is the cap value. Keith, am I going to have to change this as well or should I start with the stock value. I think it's .022ufd.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> WooHoo! toyz for Marty!



I can't believe how busy I was today. I finally had time at 1:45 AM to buy my shit.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Now you can mail Keith his pickups back.


----------



## LuredMaul

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0k0Tijut1U[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

They will be out in Mondays mail.


----------



## LuredMaul

.022 will be fine.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man that guy smoked an Air Zone. Thanks for finding that. He had it set up for smooth and clean. As fast as he was playing there was still great definition and clarity.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, what are you running for tubes in your TSL?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Watch out Keith.


----------



## LuredMaul

JJ E34L's Tung-Sol,Mullard and JJ's in V3 &4


----------



## MartyStrat54

Try to get Keith lined out with some better tubes. I think I could send him a couple for V1 and V2.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Tung-Sol and Mullard are a great current production set. I'll send you a Philips and a Black plate and you can keep the JJ's in V3 and V4.


----------



## LuredMaul

You don't have to do that dude....I gots no money till I sell off some shit.


----------



## LuredMaul

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRcz7ua7FhQ[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Just so you know, I've switched over to EH6CA7's in my TSL. Similar to the JJE34L but warmer on the top where the 34L is a little brighter. The 6CA7's have really solid bottom end.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah I think my next go around I may try the 6ca7's as the TSL is alittle toppy for me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Cool video Keith.


----------



## LuredMaul

that's the AirZone also


----------



## LuredMaul

this is the ToneZone....see how it has a stompbox fuzzyness to it and the lows *boom*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_7IttO0qbs[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Watching the videos.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anyways, I wasn't saying you had to buy the tubes. I think I can spare a couple for you.


----------



## LuredMaul

well awesome!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'll take them if Keith doesn't want them.


----------



## LuredMaul

ya know trying to find a mild Air Norton clip is futile...lol everyone plays Metal on it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think Keith talked himself into it.


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> I'll take them if Keith doesn't want them.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> ya know trying to find a mild Air Norton clip is futile...lol everyone plays Metal on it.



In the neck or in the bridge?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

They're using the Air Norton for Metal? It must drive a high gain amp pretty well.


----------



## LuredMaul

neck, we pretty much established it isn't "Meaty" enough for you in the bridge


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> They're using the Air Norton for Metal? It must drive a high gain amp pretty well.



Most popular Air Norton neck user is John Petrucci so yeah it drives and goes well with Distortion.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Post up one of the better Air Norton metal clips.


----------



## LuredMaul

did you guys hear the stompbox effect on the ToneZone clip??????


----------



## LuredMaul

Bout as mild as I've heard sofar.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDhyM9rnLMs[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> did you guys hear the stompbox effect on the ToneZone clip??????



Yes I did. It's obvious that it has more output, but I didn't like what it added to the sound of the guitar.


----------



## LuredMaul

The raining King of the Air Norton

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmBkP0NmtaI[/ame]


----------



## LuredMaul

ok guys not to leave good company but I gotta get some sleep.


----------



## MartyStrat54

John is really good. I watched the whole damn thing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well three drinks and three hours of Late Night Talk Show and it has come to an end. Thanks to all of those who dropped by. I think I lost T N L, but it was sort of an odd night.

Anyway, I got my pickups ordered.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah all 3 clips are worth a watch.


----------



## MartyStrat54

See ya Keith.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

See ya Marty


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome to the Saturday Night edition of Late Night Talk Show. I am your host, MartyStrat54 and of course my sidekick from the soggy NW, T N L. Tonight, one of our guests will be Cody, aka Blues Rocker. 

Bring it on.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I would like to mention that T N L just loaded up his cab with the Black Powder/Tonespotter's combination. He has stated it tore his azz up.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I feel more awake then last night.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's an ass ripper that's for sure. Metal Mayhem.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I also got my Fat Strat back after it sat in a music store for a week. I can now begin working on it, although I think I will wait until everything is hear and do it in one shot.

I'll do the Strat first and the Explorer last.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well give us that Strat line up once more for those who missed it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It will be a Virtual Vintage Heavy Blues 2 in the neck.
A mini humbucker Fast Track 1 in the middle.
An Air Zone full size humbucker in the bridge.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm still very curious to see how the Fast Track and Heavy Blues will sound up against the Air Zone.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well from what I read, the Fast Track and the HB 2 are right at home with moderate and hot full size humbuckers.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Heavy Blues 2 was designed for the bridge in a traditional Strat. The Fast Track 1 is a little hotter. Both pickups are recommended in all positions.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> It's an ass ripper that's for sure. Metal Mayhem.



Is that like one of those days that you eat 2 bowls of chili?


----------



## LuredMaul

TNL where you the one I recomended the X2n too?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

BluesRocker said:


> Is that like one of those days that you eat 2 bowls of chili?



Four bowls of chili with extra hot sauce.


----------



## LuredMaul

Cody how do you like your 1960 cab with G12t's and V30's?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

LuredMaul said:


> TNL where you the one I recomended the X2n too?



Yep. You recommended it over the Super 3.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Four bowls of chili with extra hot sauce.



That sounds pretty bad. I have had 2 bowls with extra hot sauce and I thought I was gonna explode.


----------



## MartyStrat54

We welcome some guests, LuredMaul and Blues Rocker.


----------



## BluesRocker

LuredMaul said:


> Cody how do you like your 1960 cab with G12t's and V30's?



Well I have to clarify that the V30 isnt really a V30. They are clones made my a company here in KY called Warehouse Guitar Speakers. They are made to spec for the V30.

As for the tone I cannot tell the difference between them and a V30.

The mixture of the speakers (depending on what you play) is orgasmic. Especially for rock and metal. The Vintage Modern sounds good through it but it likes the Greenbacks better. The 900 sounds 10X better with the 2 V30 clones in it than the original 4 G12t75.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Keith I got my guitar back. You want to hear the funny story?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm just not that big of a fan of Greenbacks or G12T-75's. I can tolerate a V30.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm with you Marty. Greenbacks are thin on the bottom. Not what you want for metal.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I'm just not that big of a fan of Greenbacks or G12T-75's. I can tolerate a V30.



Well. The song on my FB page (see sig) is done with the 1960 with V30/T75's 

I was not for sure if I would like the greenies. But for the price I got that 1960AX I couldnt pass it up. $400 for the cab. A little wear to it but oh well. I figured if the speakers sucked I still had a nice Marshall cab and I could sell the speakers. But the Greenbacks make the VM come alive.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well Keith I got my guitar back. You want to hear the funny story?




Lets have it.


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Yep. You recommended it over the Super 3.




They say a ToneZone in the neck fits great with an X2n also..... thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Just think what those new speakers would sound like with a X2N and a Super 2?


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Keith have you tried the Dimarzio EJ Customs yet?


----------



## LuredMaul

I think I'm a V30 guy but I'm thinkin the mix in an X might be pretty nice to as the G12T isn't totally horrible but it seems like it needs some help.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Well. The song on my FB page (see sig) is done with the 1960 with V30/T75's
> 
> I was not for sure if I would like the greenies. But for the price I got that 1960AX I couldnt pass it up. $400 for the cab. A little wear to it but oh well. I figured if the speakers sucked I still had a nice Marshall cab and I could sell the speakers. But the Greenbacks make the VM come alive.



Well a lot has to do with how the amp is voiced. I mean it's no different than the guitar and pickups being used. There are several variables that make speakers sound either good or bad.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> Hey Keith have you tried the Dimarzio EJ Customs yet?



The EJ's where made for a L.P. to sound like a semi hollow body Gretsch.
I have never tried these or met anyone who has.


----------



## BluesRocker

It really is a great speaker. But like all speakers it depends on what you play. The G75 has a mid scoop to it which to me is more of a heavy metal type speaker. But it does have a nice tight bottom end. With the mix of the V30 it helps bring the mids back out and level the playing field a bit.


----------



## BluesRocker

LuredMaul said:


> The EJ's where made for a L.P. to sound like a semi hollow body Gretsch.
> I have never tried these or met anyone who has.



I really want some. I have read reviews that they sound spectacular. But I will let my own ears be the judge for that.



MartyStrat54 said:


> Well a lot has to do with how the amp is voiced. I mean it's no different than the guitar and pickups being used. There are several variables that make speakers sound either good or bad.



Very true Marty. That is kinda what I was trying to say but I didnt know how to say it.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Marty must be typing.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Marty must be typing.



I think he is telling Keith his guitar story.


----------



## LuredMaul

I think I favor George Lynch's tone from the "Back For The Attack" days.

I'm a pre hair band 80's guy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Guitar Story-I get to the store today and he brings the guitar out and I ask him about the stripped truss rod. He tells me, "I never put the allen wrench in all the way...it's fine." Then I take the trem arm out and he says he has put it in already. Then another guy takes the arm and puts it in the hole and I'm like, "WTF!" I tell him it didn't snap in and it would fall out. The two guys look at each other and I take the guitar and I power push the trem arm in the hole and it pops in. They both looked amazed. The tech said, "I don't know how they made that, because it has threads too." 

The guys head is threaded as well. At least the neck looks better.


----------



## BluesRocker

LuredMaul said:


> I think I favor George Lynch's tone from the "Back For The Attack" days.
> 
> I'm a pre hair band 80's guy.



Well. I love me some hair bands, for some odd reason. But my favorites are pre-80's in general. Zep, ACDC, Allman Bros, The Who. Etc. 

Plus you cant forget the blues.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Guitar Story-I get to the store today and he brings the guitar out and I ask him about the stripped truss rod. He tells me, "I never put the allen wrench in all the way...it's fine." Then I take the trem arm out and he says he has put it in already. Then another guy takes the arm and puts it in the hole and I'm like, "WTF!" I tell him it didn't snap in and it would fall out. The two guys look at each other and I take the guitar and I power push the trem arm in the hole and it pops in. They both looked amazed. The tech said, "I don't know how they made that, because it has threads too."
> 
> The guys head is threaded as well. At least the neck looks better.



So did they strip your truss rod? If so I would be whooping some ass.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Guitar Story-I get to the store today and he brings the guitar out and I ask him about the stripped truss rod. He tells me, "I never put the allen wrench in all the way...it's fine." Then I take the trem arm out and he says he has put it in already. Then another guy takes the arm and puts it in the hole and I'm like, "WTF!" I tell him it didn't snap in and it would fall out. The two guys look at each other and I take the guitar and I power push the trem arm in the hole and it pops in. They both looked amazed. The tech said, "I don't know how they made that, because it has threads too."
> 
> The guys head is threaded as well. At least the neck looks better.




remind me to let you in on the neck adjustment secret that's really no secret


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Keith. Speaking of pre Hair/Glam days. Did you post a video of Paul Gilbert (?) covering Pat Travers, "Snortin' Whiskey, Drinkin' Cocaine?" I know I watched it, but I can't remember who the guitarist was. Anyway, it made me appreciate how solid Pat Travers was.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hey Keith. Speaking of pre Hair/Glam days. Did you post a video of Paul Gilbert (?) covering Pat Travers, "Snortin' Whiskey, Drinkin' Cocaine?" I know I watched it, but I can't remember who the guitarist was. Anyway, it made me appreciate how solid Pat Travers was.



Wasn't me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm 36, so I have a lot of the 80's in me, but I always preferred the Metal Bands over the Hair/Glam scene.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> I'm 36, so I have a lot of the 80's in me, but I always preferred the Metal Bands over the Hair/Glam scene.



Sad thing is. I am 23 So when I was born everything was starting to die down and Grunge was coming in. LOL I only got to experience pop and rap. What a bummer. I wanted to be born in the 50s so I could attend woodstock.


----------



## LuredMaul

I'm 39 and was bored with Metallica by "Master of Puppets" would rather listen to Joe Satriani/Steve Vai


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> So did they strip your truss rod? If so I would be whooping some ass.



They stripped the upper part of the truss rod. He wasn't smart enough to seat it in all of the way.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Sad thing is. I am 23 So when I was born everything was starting to die down and Grunge was coming in. LOL I only got to experience pop and rap. What a bummer. I wanted to be born in the 50s so I could attend woodstock.



If I had been ten years older, I think I would have made it in music or I would be making money off of the music biz. The early to mid sixties were all about strumming a guitar and three part harmonies (Beach Boys). Then the Beatles hit and it was still pretty basic stuff. I peeled away from that shit real quick. I was into all of the hard music I could find.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey I found this. The guy plays a VM. Does a nice job of "Snortin."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJlnN8hBlM[/ame]


----------



## LuredMaul

Yeah Gilbert is a Monster


----------



## LuredMaul

those a Dimarzio Area 67's too


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> I'm 39 and was bored with Metallica by "Master of Puppets" would rather listen to Joe Satriani/Steve Vai



When "Surfing" came out, I thought Satriani was the man. That album still gives me chills. The FRED came out in 1989. What guitar and pickups did Joe use prior to the FRED?

I also like Steve Vai, it just I think Joe was a better mainstream artist than Steve Vai.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> remind me to let you in on the neck adjustment secret that's really no secret



The next time I call you on the phone. Make sure we remember this. Yeah, right.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's an awesome vid, Marty.


----------



## LuredMaul

Surfing was a Duncan JB


----------



## rads

Hi....just woke up...
yesterday night jamming on 2061x and Gibson STandard using Slash pickup set...what an amp...

Marty, i think previously satch was using SD pearly gates.
He was still using it in his chromeboy, if you see the san francisco concert video. I think it's clearly seen in the last song


----------



## LuredMaul

Fast Track1's and Super Distortion.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xgs9jOZzcQ[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> those a Dimarzio Area 67's too



That's his famous guitar. It is his picture with that guitar on the Area 67 page of the DiMarzio website.

Man, he gets tremendous sustain, power and definition out of those. 

A man needs about four Strats with different pickup configurations.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Dumbfounded by vid ^^^.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey rads. Welcome to Late Night.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn I'm slipping. How ya doing rads?


----------



## BluesRocker

Gibson Burstbuckers. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiw1XAb8G9A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiw1XAb8G9A[/ame]


----------



## rads

Nice to see the Late Night show...


----------



## LuredMaul

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyYK1IgZUjs[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody it was a long vid, but man it was super. Love that arrangement. ZZ and Led Zep.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Joe Bonamassa is wicked. Great phrasing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

We could all be fishing right now for giant catfish.


----------



## MartyStrat54

If you catch one over 130 pounds, Cabello's or Bass Pro will pay huge money for it.

You ever go "noodling" for a big catfish? I have. The biggest one I caught was 62 pounds and I was about 184 pounds at the time.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah I have seen him twice and both times he has played that jam. Cept when he played it he used a Gibson Korina Flying V. He puts on a hell of a show. Most songs he does live are about 8-10 min each. And he rips on all of them.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> If you catch one over 130 pounds, Cabello's or Bass Pro will pay huge money for it.
> 
> You ever go "noodling" for a big catfish? I have. The biggest one I caught was 62 pounds and I was about 184 pounds at the time.




I love me sum fishing but I ain't puttin mah hand into a monsters mouth


----------



## MartyStrat54

I like about 10, two pound catfish, fillet cut and then my special coating and pan fry in oil. 

Hoo Doggy. It's really good.


----------



## LuredMaul

I don't even care about eating them,though I would, I just enjoy fishing I could sit out alday or night n fish.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> I love me sum fishing but I ain't puttin mah hand into a monsters mouth



Those days are over for me as well. I've gotten smarter and I can appreciate the problems that could arise from sticking your hand in a fish head 10 to 12 inches wide.

A guy went noodling and they were drinking. Someone told him to get in the river and try out these old car bodies and barrels. He told them he knew how to do it. He got in there and ran his hand up a 47 pounder and the fish sucked his hand into the fish's stomach. The jaws were up past his elbow and the fish began to spin and thrash on his hand. Two other guys jumped in. One guy put a hay hook with a rope tied to it into the fish's mouth. The guys on the bank pulled the kid and the fish out of the water. They got the fish off his hand, but it was badly infected and it swelled up almost the size of his thigh. They took him to the emergency room and he was treated.


----------



## BluesRocker

I like fishing. But I dont eat fish. Allergic to most of them. Plus the smell reminds me of some old girlfriends.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> I like fishing. But I dont eat fish. Allergic to most of them. Plus the smell reminds me of some old girlfriends.



I got ahold of a RedHead once ......MY GOD; I will never get that smell out of my mind. she was a sweetheart and I didn't want to be mean but there was no way I was touching that!


----------



## BluesRocker

I have a couple of good stories about women. One in particular is hilarious. But not at the time. But anyways. Pickups.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It's getting sort of slow. I've been popping in and out.


----------



## BluesRocker

Any of you guys tried out the Angus Young Sig humbucker?

I put one in my studio and man o' man is it gnarly. Super punchy. Great tone. Too bad it only comes in nickel covering.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, let's not get on the subject of feminine hygiene. Smelly beavers is not one of my favorite subjects.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Any of you guys tried out the Angus Young Sig humbucker?
> 
> I put one in my studio and man o' man is it gnarly. Super punchy. Great tone. Too bad it only comes in nickel covering.



I hear it's pretty high output. Too bad it comes in just one flavor.

After hearing what some of these guys did with moderate output pickups in high gain amps, I think I will be happy.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah, let's not get on the subject of feminine hygiene. Smelly beavers is not one of my favorite subjects.



Very true. The one that I said was hilarious didnt evolve the hygiene part. Thank goodness.


----------



## BluesRocker

There we go. This may help. Its not too awful hot. But it does have some punch.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I just listened to a vid and the guy had P94's in the neck and the bridge of an SG. It sounded like mud. He was telling this reporter, "You can hear the Pete Townsend just coming out." 

Oh brother.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I just listened to a vid and the guy had P94's in the neck and the bridge of an SG. It sounded like mud. He was telling this reporter, "You can hear the Pete Townsend just coming out."
> 
> Oh brother.



Oh my! We do need another Pete around to trash up stages, and smash shit.


----------



## LuredMaul

I need this guy to come to my house n play HIS rig for me....lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/samhillband?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/18/6V8gNcSySHA


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I hate fishing. Some of the bugs out on the river can maim you.


----------



## LuredMaul

http://www.youtube.com/user/samhillband?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/35/o7m0pYtzWC0


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thunder N Lightning said:


> I hate fishing. Some of the bugs out on the river can maim you.



You are popping in and out. The fishing was on the previous page.


----------



## BluesRocker

I wanna jam with these guys. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnxEexzGVu4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnxEexzGVu4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## LuredMaul

ok Guys, church at 10am gonna come way too soon


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sorry. Am I bad.


----------



## BluesRocker

G'night Keith!


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> ok Guys, church at 10am gonna come way too soon



I go later in the day. Thanks for hanging. I appreciate it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gov't Mule-The lead singer/guitar player (can't think of his name) has really put on the weight.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Warren Haynes


----------



## BluesRocker

joshuaaewallen said:


> Warren Haynes



You beat me to it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Cody, it's about time for Late Night Talk Show to sign off. We usually run from 12 until 3.

I want to also thank rads for stopping by.

Thanks, and good night from a little town north of KC.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Yeah... He played with the Allman Bros. too... I like them. Very tasty chops.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

G' night Marty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh sure, now Josh shows up on the tail end of the donkey.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I feel ready bad about leaving.


----------



## thrawn86

Do what u gotta, Martimus.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Sorry... Insomnia...


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I'm cashing in. Later guys. I'll see ya tomorrow.


----------



## thrawn86

Night TNL


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Get some sleep bro. I'd still be sleeping If I could...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Where were you guys in the other three hours that I host my show? I could have used you as unexpected guests.


----------



## BluesRocker

Night Everyone!


----------



## thrawn86

joshuaaewallen said:


> Get some sleep bro. I'd still be also if I could...



I'm in the same boat tonight. Haven't had any caffeine since 5pm and two drinks to boot, and not ready to hit the hay yet.


----------



## MartyStrat54

We usually get some good guests. The other night was really good as Joey Voltage showed up out of nowhere.


----------



## thrawn86

You always have the best shows going Marty. In a way, I suppose I'm shamelessly attempting to reach 2900 posts before signoff 2nite.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LATE NIGHT TALK SHOW with your host, MartyStrat54 and his trusty sidekick from the soggy NW, T N L. 12 to 3 AM on the HOT-HOT-HOT/Hottest Passive Pickup thread.

Good night everyone.


----------



## thrawn86

Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> You always have the best shows going Marty. In a way, I suppose I'm shamelessly attempting to reach 2900 posts before signoff 2nite.



Well you only have four to go. All I have to do is ask you a question.

Why did you only have two drinks early? Why not later to help you sleep?


----------



## joshuaaewallen

MartyStrat54 said:


> Where were you guys in the other three hours that I host my show? I could have used you as unexpected guests.





MartyStrat54 said:


> We usually get some good guests. The other night was really good as Joey Voltage showed up out of nowhere.



... Well... Three hours ago... I was asleep. Much like I wish I was now, an much liked you probably should be too mate!


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Later Marty!


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well you only have four to go. All I have to do is ask you a question.
> 
> Why did you only have two drinks early? Why not later to help you sleep?



Was at dinner for the first one....a good beer with my friend and his wife. The second started about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## thrawn86

I've been sitting up, contemplating many a scenario about the past, present and future; exploring the vastness of the cosmos in my mind, wondering what tomorrow will bring. And then I remember that it _actually is_ tomorrow, technically speaking, and I've already wasted an hour and a half of it (Pacific Daylight Time, mind you).

In the end it was all worth it, as this becomes my 2,900th post. Thanx everyone for puttting up with me this eve/morn.


----------



## joshuaaewallen




----------



## MartyStrat54

The Late Night Talk Show has begun. We got off to a late start, but we are ready to go. T N L my faithful sidekick from the soggy NW will be here soon.

Hello everyone.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm here boss.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good to see you.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Gee Marty. Lisa was one of your friends that you didn't tell me about. Nice!


----------



## BluesRocker

Woo Hoo!!! Marty I'll be your "Paul Shaffer" tonight. LOL


----------



## MartyStrat54

It wasn't intentional. She hadn't been on the board for a long time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Marty I'll be your "Paul Shaffer" tonight. LOL



Only if I can call you Paul.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So Lisa is a guitar player?


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> So Lisa is a guitar player?



No she just owns an 800 and a DSL for looks. Along with the 2 teles and the Strat.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Only if I can call you Paul.



What about Pauly? That sounds more Italian Gangster style.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes she is. Probably better than both of us together. She's in a working band. I think all girls. I don't know where she lives and I think she is 26 years old. Single, but married to the band.


----------



## BluesRocker

I could be her band Marty! She is a really nice girl though.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I was just asking guys. I'm new around here.


----------



## BluesRocker

Haha Shawn. I was just messing with ya. I happen to be a HUGE smartass. So you will sometimes have to over look my sarcasm.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I also know she grew up with brothers. Her older brother got her the 800 and also some decent tubes for it.

She is one of the few chicks that looks past the "guy" thing on the forum. She doesn't let it bother her. Although she told me that she would never post on the Boob thread, but I think she has been there before.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Boy I tried to shut her down last night and Thrawn and Josh both show up.


----------



## BluesRocker

So how are we going to kick off the night Marty? 

Do we need a song then you do your monologue?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I saw that, but I left. You don't pay me for overtime.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Cody, why don't you find us a rockin Black Stone Cherry vid to start off the first segment.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I told him about all your musical connections. You're loaded dude.


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omo-fwok15E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omo-fwok15E[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Damn tasty. One of my favorites. Great choice.


----------



## LuredMaul

How Goes everyone!?!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'll be back shortly as I will do my monologue.


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lc2jzH12mU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lc2jzH12mU[/ame]

I was actually asked to be in this vid but I was out of town when they filmed it. I was really bummed out about it. Maybe I can catch one of their other ones in the future.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Great Keith. I'll be back I have to type up my monologue.


----------



## LuredMaul

Kewl, I'm neck deep in the preamp thread mahself, lotsa pages to catch up on.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Don't ever be afraid to break the boundaries of the sound you are trying to create.

Always be willing to accept and try new components that will enhance your sound.

Never let yourself get stagnant. I have as I got older and I regret it now.

It is best to have a situation where you can flip your stereo on and your guitar amp. 

Never take a valuable instrument to an unfamiliar tech. It is better to wait for your regular tech than it is to get unsatisfactory work performed on your treasured instrument.

There you have it. Some tips for those who rock.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Kewl, I'm neck deep in the preamp thread mahself, lotsa pages to catch up on.



Good luck on reading all of that. There have been a few that have, but it took them like ten days.


----------



## BluesRocker

*Audience Claps*

Bravo Marty

*Music/Commercial Break*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

I must be a bigger BSC fan than I thought. I know all of the songs you picked.


----------



## BluesRocker

Haha. I love BSC. Prolly my fav. hard rock band. Plus being hometown heroes helps out too.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah if you see me logged in permanatly for the next month you all know why.lol

Gotta love Donald Duck Dunn and Steve Cropper, man those guys have had a career.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Cool musical vid.


----------



## BluesRocker

I love the groove of that song. It is just awesome!


----------



## MartyStrat54

The first real concert I went to was 1967. It was Booker T and Mitch Ryder.


----------



## LuredMaul

My first Concert was David Lee Roth "SkyScraper"


----------



## BluesRocker

Well guys. I have to admit to something. Nov. 26 I get to see my idol play. Mr. Joe Bonamassa. But that really isnt the best part. The best thing about it is I have meet and greet passes before the show. I cannot wait. I get to meet my idol! Maybe jam with him before the show! Now that would make me die a happy man.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> yeah if you see me logged in permanatly for the next month you all know why.lol
> 
> Gotta love Donald Duck Dunn and Steve Cropper, man those guys have had a career.



No shit. They were stars long before Blues Brothers. They literally lived the rock and roll era.


----------



## BluesRocker

My first concert was the Kentucky Headhunters.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> Well guys. I have to admit to something. Nov. 26 I get to see my idol play. Mr. Joe Bonamassa. But that really isnt the best part. The best thing about it is I have meet and greet passes before the show. I cannot wait. I get to meet my idol! Maybe jam with him before the show! Now that would make me die a happy man.



Awesome!

I got to Open for my Favorite Band and Guitar Hero yrs ago after that things are just not as cool to me. "Dokken"


----------



## BluesRocker

OHH MAN I would like to meet Lynch too. Awesome guitar player. And I love Dokken.


----------



## MartyStrat54

White boy singing the blues.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggaKJyx_iRU[/ame]


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Mine was MegaDeath


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> My first Concert was David Lee Roth "SkyScraper"



A lot of guys know this already. But I partied with David Lee Roth, Steve Vai, Greg Bissonette and Billy Sheehan. And I mean partied. Over six hours. The sun was coming up when I left. It was the best aftershow that I ever went to. 

Oh, my running buddy that night was a 19 year old Sebastian Bach. Three days later, he was auditioning for Skid Row.


----------



## LuredMaul

This is the tone I chase

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaxBUZYFlhI[/ame]


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's a cool story Marty.

-Applause-


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> A lot of guys know this already. But I partied with David Lee Roth, Steve Vai, Greg Bissonette and Billy Sheehan. And I mean partied. Over six hours. The sun was coming up when I left. It was the best aftershow that I ever went to.
> 
> Oh, my running buddy that night was a 19 year old Sebastian Bach. Three days later, he was auditioning for Skid Row.



No shit!?


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> A lot of guys know this already. But I partied with David Lee Roth, Steve Vai, Greg Bissonette and Billy Sheehan. And I mean partied. Over six hours. The sun was coming up when I left. It was the best aftershow that I ever went to.
> 
> Oh, my running buddy that night was a 19 year old Sebastian Bach. Three days later, he was auditioning for Skid Row.



I did not know that. That is freaking awesome.


----------



## BluesRocker

Earlier this year I got to meet Grace Potter. Whom if you dont know will be my wife one day. I dont care if she is 90 and cant walk. She will be mine.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I also partied with George Lynch numerous times and even Don Dokken. The guys from Dokken practically lived in the largest rock bar in Phoenix. I knew them all really well, because not only was I in a band, I was also a well known rock reporter for three different rock magazines. I had a press pass to almost any rock show I wanted to go and see.


----------



## LuredMaul

I partied after a show with Dime Bag Darryl, he kept coming over to me and my wife at the time cuz I wasn't all fanatical; even gave me his last beer.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> I also partied with George Lynch numerous time and even Don Dokken. The guys from Dokken practically lived in the largest rock bar in Phoenix. I knew them all really well, because not only was I in a band, I was also a well known rock reporter for three different rock magazines. I had a press pass to almost any rock show I wanted to go and see.



Mick Brown was the funniest dude I've ever met; I couldn't bring myself to speak to George for fear of sounding like a twit.Jeff Pilson was busy make'in things happen and Don Dokken is the biggest prick I ever care to meet.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Didn't you run PA for some shows in Phoenx?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yep, you've met them. George and Mick were the best two to party with. Don was okay around me, because he knew I might write something bad about him.

Ah the good old mid 80's at Rocker's Night Club. (Seating capacity-2,280)


----------



## LuredMaul

Steve Vai was an odd guy to meet, it's like he truly cares about every word you say and you walk away from him like you just got all yer Music Mo'Jo sucked from your essence.

Very strange feeling but a very nice guy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I ran PA for a lot of shows while I lived in Phoenix.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Steve Vai was an odd guy to meet, it's like he truly cares about every word you say and you walk away from him like you just got all yer Music Mo'Jo sucked from your essence.
> 
> Very strange feeling but a very nice guy.



If he was sitting in my living room and just ripped one of his solos on my JMP and I was like two feet from him...I would pass out.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Steve Vai can rip some major ass.


----------



## LuredMaul

Lita Ford was pretty cool to get to know also ,until some dude walked in with her porno tape and asked for it to be signed.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> If he was sitting in my living room and just ripped one of his solos on my JMP and I was like two feet from him...I would pass out.



He would make you put a fan in front of him first.


----------



## LuredMaul

bluesrocker said:


> he would make you put a fan in front of him first.




roflmao


----------



## MartyStrat54

Lita played Rocker's for New Year's Eve, I believe 87 or 88. It was a horrible night as the massive PA system had been sabotaged by a disgruntled sound man. The show was delayed for almost 3 hours as six of us worked to get the PA going. Man I used a lot of black electrical tape.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> He would make you put a fan in front of him first.



I have the perfect one. An 18-inch Patton multi-room fan.


----------



## BluesRocker

I would have liked to have seen the Runaways back in the day. Go ahead an laugh I dont care. haha.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I would have liked to have seen the Runaways back in the day. Go ahead an laugh I dont care. haha.



Produced by Kim Fowler. He was about as ruthless as they come. Yeah in 1977, I had all the rock mags with the Runaways and a couple of fold out posters. The bass player was the one that was really hot, although Lita sure did turn into a hot momma later.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Lita Ford still drives me crazy.


----------



## BluesRocker

Shew. The things I would have done to Joan Jett then, Hell prolly the same now too


----------



## LuredMaul

I wanna see that movie and never have.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wasn't the bass player named Cheri?


----------



## LuredMaul

I'ma have to dig out the picture of me and my X with Lita one day she was sick and still I'd hit it! this was the 90's


----------



## BluesRocker

LuredMaul said:


> I wanna see that movie and never have.



The new one made this year? I bought it at walmart this past month. Its real good.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> The new one made this year? I bought it at walmart this past month. Its real good.



yeah, piratebay here I come..............


----------



## BluesRocker

I couldnt find it on pirate bay.. Thats why I bought it. It was only like 10 bucks I think. Worth it though


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cherie Currie and she was the lead vocalist, not the bass player. The bass player was Sandy Fox.

And it was Kim Fowley, not Fowler, who produced them.


----------



## BluesRocker

Cherie was hot. Still is too. She is an ice sculptor now. I think she had some boob implants too. 

Fowley was a dick.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm still thinking of the Runaways. Hell I was young back then.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> I couldnt find it on pirate bay.. Thats why I bought it. It was only like 10 bucks I think. Worth it though



yep it's there getting now.


----------



## BluesRocker

Im still thinking of Grace Potter. Have any of you guys heard of her?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm sort of surprised that we all have had run in's with the musically famous.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> Im still thinking of Grace Potter. Have any of you guys heard of her?



I saw the pic of you n her but know nothing of her.


----------



## BluesRocker

Ohh man!


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paeNnR33i5Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paeNnR33i5Q[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUsyF8E2qd4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUsyF8E2qd4[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

My best friend was a major sound man and he was working SRV. He worked the last show that Stevie did as he died in the helicopter crash. I believe it was a Coor's sponsored Alpine Music Festival? I got a really heavy tee shirt that I constantly wore until it had come apart. Really sad to see that kat go.


----------



## BluesRocker

I would have given anything to have seen SRV


----------



## LuredMaul

ok, you posted that first vid before too I think.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah. I love that vid. Satch does a killer job on that. Grace does too. That was when Grace was like 20 maybe


----------



## LuredMaul

I have never seen Satch play bad


----------



## BluesRocker

I will agree on that. I like Satch better than any of the other virtuoso players. He has this dynamic type of playing that is just awesome. Vai is awesome. But IMO Satch has better phrasing.


----------



## LuredMaul

watching the Movie now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

She looks kind of sexy in the first vid wearing the white top.


----------



## BluesRocker

LuredMaul said:


> watching the Movie now.



The Runaways?


----------



## LuredMaul

Well Satch is easier to swallow with his Rock/blues than Vai's Jazz influence and sometimes he tries Waaay to hard to be Frank Zappa and it can be annoying.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> She looks kind of sexy in the first vid wearing the white top.



She is sexy all the time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Yeah. I love that vid. Satch does a killer job on that. Grace does too. That was when Grace was like 20 maybe



There at the end he does that two handed whammy squeal. Frickin awesome.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> The Runaways?



Yep


----------



## BluesRocker

Nice! Lots of lesbo action too, and drugs. haha


----------



## LuredMaul

Newp file sucked, first time for that one


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Well Satch is easier to swallow with his Rock/blues than Vai's Jazz influence and sometimes he tries Waaay to hard to be Frank Zappa and it can be annoying.



Didn't Steve Vai used to work for Frank transposing music? Or am I thinking of some other great guitarist?


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Didn't Steve Vai used to work for Frank transposing music? Or am I thinking of some other great guitarist?



yes he was hired originally to score the Zappa catalog then became his STUNT guitarist.


----------



## BluesRocker

Didnt Satch teach Vai too?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Well Satch is easier to swallow with his Rock/blues than Vai's Jazz influence and sometimes he tries Waaay to hard to be Frank Zappa and it can be annoying.



I said this the other night. From a commercial sales viewpoint, Joe has had better success. Vai outside of David Lee Roth was playing music to a smaller crowd.


----------



## LuredMaul

Vai is very interesting, he's the highest paid recording musician in history, he make more money than anyone per album.
He invented the floyd rose recess.
He designed the Ibanez RG.
He also had hand in guitar tablature do to the fact that classical scoring doesn't inflect bending and vibrato, hammer ons,pulloffs and the like which was needed to score Zappas music.


----------



## BluesRocker

I just cant get over the fact he has to use a fan. Maybe thats his biggest fan?


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> I said this the other night. From a commercial sales viewpoint, Joe has had better success. Vai outside of David Lee Roth was playing music to a smaller crowd.



Actually not really Vai was playing stadiums while Satch was touring Japan and getting his shit together.

Vai is almost a cult phenom due to filling the shoes of the greatest musicians in our time.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> Didnt Satch teach Vai too?




Yes Joe and Steve went to highschool together Joe is afew yrs older and was the "Cool" guy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Didnt Satch teach Vai too?



I know that EVH took lessons off of him. When Joe first came out, that was part of the marketing. He's so good that EVH took lessons from him.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You still with us T N L?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Yes Joe and Steve went to highschool together Joe is afew yrs older and was the "Cool" guy.



What are the odds that two guitarists a few years apart from the same school would go on to be monumental icons in the music world?


----------



## BluesRocker

He must have passed out.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I actually have been eating. Hope you don't mind?


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> I just cant get over the fact he has to use a fan. Maybe thats his biggest fan?



He's going thru Menopause.....lol


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Well I actually have been eating. Hope you don't mind?




yer fired! HA!


----------



## BluesRocker

LuredMaul said:


> He's going thru Menopause.....lol



Hot flashes.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> What are the odds that two guitarists a few years apart from the same school would go on to be monumental icons in the music world?




They both credit the schools music teacher to there success. he taught them the Pitch axis theory.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, how good was Frank Zappa? I mean I've listened to him. He did break some ground in traditional rock music.


----------



## BluesRocker

I have always liked Frank Z. Thought he was an inspirational musician.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

ZAPPA-Apostrophe


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

BluesRocker said:


> Hot flashes.



Hence a fan.


----------



## LuredMaul

Zappa wasn't really that good,but, he was a thinker and was smart enough to surround himself with great musicians to convey his thoughts.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well he could play wickedly fast, but he was thinking old school. Vai, Joe and Eddie all started thinking outside of the bubble.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Zappa wasn't really that good,but, he was a thinker and was smart enough to surround himself with great musicians to convey his thoughts.



Yeah the other guy I'm thinking of that was around Frank for a long time was Adrian Belew.


----------



## BluesRocker

I am becoming a big fan of Andy Timmons. He is good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

> Yeah the other guy I'm thinking of that was around Frank for a long time was Adrian Belew.



He was another great guitarist, but he never went outside the box.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I am becoming a big fan of Andy Timmons. He is good.



Yeah he is as good as Paul Gilbert. Somewhat similar styles and Paul is more hard rock edged with his sound. Andy was the hot dog guitarist for Danger Danger, back in the 80's Big Hair days.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah the other guy I'm thinking of that was around Frank for a long time was Adrian Belew.



Adrian Belew is like that other guy I can't think of at the moment, they write more spacially and paint pictures with broader strokes with a million and one effects and it just works for them where if I did it, it'd be a train wreak.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think I have a Danger Danger album somewhere.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah he is as good as Paul Gilbert. Somewhat similar styles and Paul is more hard rock edged with his sound. Andy was the hot dog guitarist for Danger Danger, back in the 80's Big Hair days.



Theres a vid on youtube with him and Vai doing little wing. Awesome vid!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Was the other guy Robert Fripp?


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah! thank you it was gonna kill me


----------



## BluesRocker

Well guys I am gonna hop off here and watch The Informant. Ill talk to you all later. Have a good week.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'm glad we are on the same cosmic thought wave. I just took a shot with Fripp because he was a heavy kat back in his day and he hung with Adrian Belew.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Keith, I'll get your stuff in the mail tomorrow for ya,


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'll see ya, I'm out of here.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Looks like it is time to bring Late Night Talk Show to an end.


----------



## LuredMaul

Cool Marty, no worries.

And I better jump off here too .

Night ALL!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wish to thank our guests Keith and Cody for all their time and valuable information.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well guys I just ordered a set of Dimarzio EJ Customs from MF. They'll bee here this week.


----------



## LuredMaul

kickass for T0yZ!


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Well guys I just ordered a set of Dimarzio EJ Customs from MF. They'll bee here this week.



A good starting topic for later.


----------



## rads

Dimarzio EJ custom is a humbucker right??


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah rads it is. It's supposed to give a hollowbody sound. I'm kinda weary of the bridge but I believe I will loce the neck. Ill see when they come in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'll be over in the next 5 minutes. I have to post some bad news over at the Preamp Tube Thread.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome to another segment of Late Night Talk Show. I am your host, MartyStrat54 and my loyal if not boring sidekick from the soggy NW, T N L.

Let's get the show on the road.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody, when you get over here, tell us a little more about the pickups you bought and what you are hoping they do for your sound.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Although Eric Johnson is best known as a Strat® player, he has always played humbucker-equipped guitars as well. After getting a new Les Paul® 1959 re-issue, Eric asked us if it could be made to sound like an old Gretsch® Country Gentleman guitar. We said, “No problem!” The pickups we designed are exact replacements for standard, full-size humbuckers. They’re bright and have great presence without sounding thin. When Eric tried them, he said they were almost as clear-sounding as Strat® pickups. He was surprised at how well they sounded with heavy distortion, because no matter how overdriven the sound, it did not become muddy. The EJ Custom™ is available with exposed coils in all standard DiMarzio® colors and plated or unplated nickel covers at additional cost.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sorry I'm late. I was in the middle of something.


----------



## BluesRocker

For the neck I am expecting a sweet crisp but mellow tone. Sorta hoping for the hollowbody effect. I hope that all the notes are clean and clear. I have read reviews that these are super clean pickups. And I love that for the neck. 

As for the bridge. I have no clue what to expect. I may return it for another. Wont know til I get em in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You'll be docked accordingly.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had a brand new Country Gentleman. It was twice as expensive as a Les Paul in 1974. I decided that the music I was playing had gotten old and I bought a 74 Les Paul. I took a beating selling the Country Gentlemen. If I had kept it, it be worth 30 grand.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> For the neck I am expecting a sweet crisp but mellow tone. Sorta hoping for the hollowbody effect. I hope that all the notes are clean and clear. I have read reviews that these are super clean pickups. And I love that for the neck.
> 
> As for the bridge. I have no clue what to expect. I may return it for another. Wont know til I get em in.



I looked at the specs. It should be a warm sounding pickup in the neck.

Just so you know, the Heavy Blues 2 has 8mV less output than the EJ Neck.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Marty. I read your post about getting some bad tubes?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I won 10 Sylvania BP's all made in 1959. They all tested like shit. Not a one was good. So now I get to go through the hassle of getting my money back and the shipping charges.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's part of the behind the scene shit that my customers never have to deal with. Have you ever seen anyone badmouth my tubes or service?


----------



## LuredMaul

Well I played my regular old crap since I don't have new STUFF yet.

recorded a Full song for shits n Giggles Canned drums and just two guitars
2 tracks JB in a Mahagonay Jem panned left and right 60%
2 tracks AirZone in an Alder Jem panned left and right 60%
1 track solo down the middle with the JB
I did not normalize the tracks or do anything to them....this is dry except Delay and Chorus on the solo.

Not my Best work but something to do rather than twiddle my peepee....lol.

All tones POD UX-2.

Index of /luredmaul


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well as long as I have been here, you have a stellar reputation.


----------



## LuredMaul

Oh yeah and the song was made to have vocals of which I don't have yet.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sounds great Keith. I wish I could just walk in one of my rooms and start recording.


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty you have an excellent reputation with me. You prolly enjoy all my buying too. Haha


----------



## MartyStrat54

Great track. Do you do vocals or do you have a vocalist? New Religion sounds a lot like Don Dokken. Have you ever heard him sing? He's not bad.


----------



## LuredMaul

Thanks TNL...I can do better but it was jack around and do something night.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Marty you have an excellent reputation with me. You prolly enjoy all my buying too. Haha



Thanks Cody.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Great track. Do you do vocals or do you have a vocalist? New Religion sounds a lot like Don Dokken. Have you ever heard him sing? He's not bad.



I can't sing at all or at least I tell myself I can't.

No vocals yet as I seem to beable to write lyrics or riffs but not both...lol.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'm an old pro at writing lyrics. Maybe I'll try to break the song down and take a stab at writing some lyrics.


----------



## LuredMaul

cool go for it if it strikes ya.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sha-bang Dang doodle. I just tripped on the poodle.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well maybe T N L should go for it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Thunder. You remind me of Chumley on Pawn Stars TV show.


----------



## LuredMaul

Lmao


----------



## LuredMaul

Well guys not to be a downer but I gots teh git to bed early tonight, this late night STUFF is getting to me.

Have A good one All.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith. What happens when you use pickups with low output? I mean those EJ's are lower than the 36th Anniversary PAF's.

High output seems to get narrow in response and more trebley. 

What is the advantage of low output?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Well guys not to be a downer but I gots teh git to bed early tonight, this late night STUFF is getting to me.
> 
> Have A good one All.



Not a problem. You are free to come and go as you please.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I know that the lower the output, the smoother the tone. Too low and you loose the ability to obtain the harmonics that you may be used to.

I agree that high output pickups seem like they are focused on a narrow frequency bandwidth. Most of the HO pickups I have tried were voiced in the upper mids.


----------



## MartyStrat54

To me, if you get too hot, the pickup starts to sound fizzy.


----------



## BluesRocker

Lower the output the creamier the tone. I use LO pickups and I lower them quite a bit. Gets a nice tone from te actual wood rather than the pickup. Plus I love that creamy vintage style tone.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You are the exact opposite of Shawn. He likes high output with the pickups up close to the strings.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You could say, "Some like it hot."


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Lower the output the creamier the tone. I use LO pickups and I lower them quite a bit. Gets a nice tone from te actual wood rather than the pickup. Plus I love that creamy vintage style tone.



Can you still get pinch harmonics/harmonic overtones? I know the sustain is good.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

LOUD and PROUD.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hell yeah you can. No can you get them as easy as an emg or a high output. No. But once you play LO pickups and get used to them its like a walk in the park. I use bigger strings to help out on the harmonics.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's interesting. I never was one to experiment with string sets or LO pickups. 

I've always been a EBall 46-10 strings with a Distortion +.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I play the Heavy Half.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Once you set your guitar up for say a 60 Low E string, what happens when you want to go back to a 46? I mean for a 60 to fit right, the nut has to be dressed, right?


----------



## BluesRocker

I use EBall Power slinkys which are 11-48 on my Gibsons and on my strats I use beefy slinkys which are 11-54 I think. I should send you a set of LO pickups and a set of 11s to see how you like them.


----------



## rads

IMHO, it's a different world between high output pickup and medium to low.
in medium to low, typically your picking techniques will be resulting more on your output voicing. The dynamic also playing major role to the final output. The tone-wood also felt better using medium to low output pickup.

A good high output should be covering the sensitivity and dynamic of medium-low pickup. It should articulate and have good dynamic even if it's not as good as the medium-low output pickup, but this is not something you get from most high output pickup for metal/nu metal.

If you tend to 'produce' sound from your power picking, not too much gain...the medium output pickup might be more suitable.
Paul Gilbert would be a good example of this, and most of blues players.

If you're a shredder kind of guy, mostly goes to high output pickup. 
But Shawn Lane is an anomaly...shredder kind of guy who strokes string hard and use medium output pickup

But for me personally, i like high output, which not too high (closer to medium) for versatility.


----------



## MartyStrat54

DiMarzio makes several pickups that are just below their high output models. I was looking at those. The Air Zone is below this and is a high medium output pickup. If you went by DCR, the Air Zone would look hot at 17.49K DCR, but DCR is only half the equation. The output is 323mV.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BTW-Glad to have you on board, rads.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn, I missed that again. Howdy rads.


----------



## rads

Hi there...good to see you all...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody, tell me more about your Strat. What year and model is it. Is it running stock pickups?

What wood is the body and do you have a rosewood or all maple neck?


----------



## MartyStrat54

How old are you rads?


----------



## rads

This Christmas will be 29.


----------



## MartyStrat54

T N L-Have you put your pickup shopping on hold?


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> This Christmas will be 29.



That's cool to know. What job do you work in your hometown?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I have put the pickups on hold since getting the new speakers.


----------



## rads

@Marty, I'm a network engineer mostly. Do some programmings in my spare time if somebody offered good amount of money..


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm 55 and I do home entertainment systems and install professional audio systems for churches and schools.

I live in Atchison, Kansas which is in the middle of the USA.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I also sell guitar tubes. Mainly 12AX7 tubes. Old one's made before 1970.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Oldies but goodies.


----------



## rads

yeah...i saw in some of the tread, you're giving plenty of recommendation for NOS tubes. It's must be good to have many kinds of tubes and do experiments with them


----------



## rads

i only use cheap JJ tubes untill now.  
will try tungsol and mullard reissue..those are available in here. Hard to get hands on NOS tube.
Anyway, do you have reference on NOS RCA 12ax7 tubes? Somebody is selling RCA, and ask for offer? how much it worth?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well with new tubes you are very limited in the tone and flavor you can get. 

With old tubes, once you get familiar with them, you know what tones and flavor they have.

Some tubes are mellow with strong mids and some are bright. Some have good bass and a smooth top end. Some are chimey sounding. 

The right tubes in the right amp makes a very beautiful sound.


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> i only use cheap JJ tubes untill now.
> will try tungsol and mullard reissue..those are available in here. Hard to get hands on NOS tube.
> Anyway, do you have reference on NOS RCA 12ax7 tubes? Somebody is selling RCA, and ask for offer? how much it worth?



I don't know about Indonesia, but over here they are about $25USD.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's a pretty common tube over here.

How much is the guy asking rads?


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty my strat Has a 2002 V neck in maple. It came from a 50s reissue Mexican strat. The body is an American alder. Ots beat all to shit. Think srv. The pickups are 50s reissue singles. Has the vintage tremolo too. I'll post a pic when I get off work.


----------



## rads

@TNL, the guy is asking for the best offer.
I guess, if it's a common tube, better for me to try tungsol and mullard reissue first


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You still here Marty???


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh yeah, I'm still here.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Marty my strat Has a 2002 V neck in maple. It came from a 50s reissue Mexican strat. The body is an American alder. Ots beat all to shit. Think srv. The pickups are 50s reissue singles. Has the vintage tremolo too. I'll post a pic when I get off work.



I'd love to have a beater Strat with some killer pickups and an awesome neck.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody is a trooper. He's at work and still manages to post.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

He work graveyard?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Pretty much. I think he works until 4 and then he has to drive home. 

Not completely sure.


----------



## BluesRocker

430-430 with a 30 min drive.


----------



## rads

where does Cody live?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm glad I never molested my 89 Strat Plus. Those Lace Gold pickups are like velvet.

The neck is like butter. 

I've been tempted at times to try the DiMarzio Area pickups or maybe even a hot setup with the single coil version of the Distortion + with say a couple of Fast Track 1s.


----------



## BluesRocker

Cody lives in Kentucky.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This is off of the DiMarzio site.

If you’ve heard the cliché that Alnico 2 means warm, soft sound, prepare to be surprised. This is not a polite pickup, and the closer it’s adjusted to the strings, the more raw it gets. In particular, the Alnico 2 magnetic field opens up all of the attack and definition of the low strings. It’s a hot pickup with a strong attack in the bridge position, and its Alnico 2 magnets allow it to work very well in the neck position as well, for players who want a very warm, round sound. If you want an in - your - face - and - proud - of - it sound, the Virtual Vintage® Heavy Blues 2 is the top pick.


----------



## MartyStrat54

They fry a lot of chicken there.


----------



## rads

yeah...the Colonel have a good recipe...better then McDonald's


----------



## BluesRocker

That's just wrong Marty. Until about a year ago I have never ate at a kfc. Its not bad but I prefer lee's. 

And to answer everyones question no I am not an inbreed nor do I or anyone else walk around bare foot.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I think it is time to bring this edition of Late Night Talk Show to an end. 

I wish to thank our guests Blues Rocker and rads for chiming in.

We'll see you tomorrow. Have a great day where ever you live.


----------



## MartyStrat54

No, that's Arkansas.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I have never made any snide remarks except for the "fried chicken" joke. I know you aren't an inbred hillbilly.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm going to do a pass through the boards and then swing back here one last time.


----------



## BluesRocker

I know you haven't. Just making a joke. Lol.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good, because I don't take shots at people based on where they live.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I entered you (Cody) in the "Imitate a Member" thread and finally Jessta guess it.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well the EJ custom bridge PU is on backorder til Friday. What a bummer. I should get the neck in by Thursday or Friday. And because I am who I am I'll put it in this weekend. Then wait for the bridge. I may order a couple more Dimarzos too


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's a bummer. I went through this ordering my pickups. No one had all three. I had to go with two from Sigler and one from Banjo Mike's. It was very difficult to find an Air Zone, F-spaced in white. MF had a 52 day wait on them. Between Keith and I, we were able to find what I needed.


----------



## BluesRocker

Has anyone tried any of the airbuckers? How much sustain do you get compared o others? What about the steves special anyone tried that one?


----------



## LuredMaul

Nevermind


----------



## LuredMaul

nevermind


----------



## LuredMaul

nevermind lol


----------



## LuredMaul

1HB 2SC Parchment 3-ply Stratocaster Pickguard | Allparts.com


----------



## LuredMaul

This shows pearloid but is actually a white guard.

1HB 2SC White Stratocaster Pickguard | Allparts.com


----------



## Hayride13

I don't mean to get too far off topic but maybe there's some info that can be useful. I rarely play Strats but have had plenty of various sorts over the years. I'm a freak that doesn't like a contoured body and they ergonomically just aren't for me. 

That said, the hottest pickups for Fenders that I've played are in the G&L Asat that I have. They offer the same for their Strat Style guitars. They are the hottest damn things I've ever played.

Now, I generally play a Gretsch which I'm sure is different than most around these parts. I only use Filtertrons done by TV Jones. He winds mainly Filtertrons, D'Armand and P90 style pickups but does many mounts that drop in other guitars like Fender and Gibson. He does 4 different levels and the Powertrons are hotter than Hell.

TV Jones Guitars and Guitar Pickups

Playing a hollowbody with hot pickups through a Marshall creates quite an element of feedback. I'm not Uncle Ted but controlled feedback is a serious part of our sound and style.

Hopefully I didn't get too far off but maybe there's something in there for someone...


----------



## MartyStrat54

What color is parchment? Off white?

I've looked through 20 + pages on EBAY. All of the Fender brands had the three holes for the humbucker. Very frustrating.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah off white


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith-We were talking about wiring. I've added the following pictures. The Fender Humbucker has four wires, red, green, white and black. However, please note that the green was soldered on the back of the volume pot and the other three wires are all soldered in different places on the 5-Way switch.

Am I going to ignore soldering the white/black together and solder them as they have it?


----------



## MartyStrat54

What are the little rubber pickup spacers called? I think I need 4 of them. DiMarzio didn't provide any.

I hope I can get this put back together now that I am having to put it away again.


----------



## rads

early show today...


----------



## LuredMaul

ok, so you have a "Super" 5-way..woohoo! anymore curve balls???? LMAO

Gonna have to think on this one as the 2 conductor neck throws me off.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> What are the little rubber pickup spacers called? I think I need 4 of them. DiMarzio didn't provide any.
> 
> I hope I can get this put back together now that I am having to put it away again.



It's just rubber surgical tubing rather than springs. you got springs with the pickups..........prolly have to cut one humbucker spring in half and use it that way. the single coil springs will be fine.


----------



## Hayride13

I've found that the springs aren't too sano and the pickup can rock on you. The rubber spacers are just 1/8" surgical tubing as mentioned but isn't the most stable mount as well. I've found that using a chunk of neopreme from a mousepad works great. You can stack them if you need more height.


----------



## LuredMaul

Welcome to the pickup talk HayRide13.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> It's just rubber surgical tubing rather than springs. you got springs with the pickups..........prolly have to cut one humbucker spring in half and use it that way. the single coil springs will be fine.



Well I looked and they sent me the right springs with one pickup and none with the other. I'll get it to work. That's the least of my troubles.


----------



## LuredMaul

did ya keep the spring/screw pack I sent ya? that'll work


----------



## rads

yeah...the tubing wears out its elasticity after a while.
but spring also has different bottom end to the sound.
I prefer the rubber, or a hard spring with sponge added for the bottom end 
Hayride13 also has good method..

a friend of mine prefer to have the pickup direct mounted..
me too...but not on strat


----------



## MartyStrat54

Looks like I will have to wire the humbucker with the red, white and black wire going to the 5-Way switch. And green is ground.

Is this the damn 5-Way switch that they used with the S-1 switching?


----------



## LuredMaul

I have no idea honestly ,but, I have some minions on it.


----------



## LuredMaul

nice phsycoBilly there Hayride


----------



## LuredMaul

yes to get the splits in 2& 4 you have to wire all 3 wires to the switch.... "I THINK" you can just omit the black/white for the neck,but, I'm checking that with mah friends at Dimarzio.com


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> ok, so you have a "Super" 5-way..woohoo! anymore curve balls???? LMAO
> 
> Gonna have to think on this one as the 2 conductor neck throws me off.



Both original Fender single coils were just two wire. Blue to ground and white to the 5-Way.

Plus I have three real small capacitors to save and a miniature resistor. If they crimped the ends before soldering, they are going to be a bitch to get off.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Excuse me if I am not my usual jovial self. I'm sort of pissed and bewildered.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I thought you were mad at me for being late.


----------



## LuredMaul

yeah well sorry for not catching the 3 hole humbucker mounting, and I've even encountered it before. :/


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm too distracted to be pissed at you.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> yeah well sorry for not catching the 3 hole humbucker mounting, and I've even encountered it before. :/



Well like I said, I just figured the Fender pickup had an adapter plate on it. I really can't believe that DiMarzio doesn't cover this.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Now I'm hearing that metal springs may not be the way to go. 

Good grief. What else is going to rear it's ugly head?


----------



## LuredMaul

well just like anything else we deal with, nothing is standardized.


----------



## LuredMaul

metal springs are fine dude relax.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Just looked at your pics. That's a bitch. I believe that is the same 5-way they use with the S-1.

That's a bitch about the humbucker too.


----------



## LuredMaul

AND....you could MAKE a plate from sheet metal that'd be easy enough actually


----------



## MartyStrat54

After the amount of time we both spent trying to find a white pick guard, I think I will go with that.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hopefully the Explorer will be a lot smoother.


----------



## LuredMaul

have you looked at the dimarzio diagram against your switch wiring?

http://www.dimarzio.com//media/diagrams/B2.pdf


----------



## LuredMaul

and yeah the explorer is a walk in the park.


----------



## thrawn86

Evening gents. Hope all is well with everyone. Just returned from a 2 day work trip in the middle of nowhereville CA.


----------



## LuredMaul

Sup Thrawn welcome to the Marty meltdown moment.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Evening Thrawn. I'm a little slow tonight. I feel like I have been attacked with a hammer.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's not good.


----------



## LuredMaul

Well Marty if anything this is gonna be the single most awesome strat ever when yer done.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Does anyone care to offer a topic of discussion?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh I know it. I think I made the right choice and this is validated by what I read on the DiMarzio site. It actually talks about a setup with the Fast Track 1 in the middle and the Air Zone in the bridge. They called for a Cruiser in the neck, but I subbed the Heavy Blues 2 and it is near the same output range as the Cruiser (140 vs 170).


----------



## LuredMaul

Singles coils! to noise cancel or not to noise cancel...........

otherthan the Area pickups you might as well buy a humbucker/p90


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I think it will come together nicely.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I thought a P90 was just a big single coil.


----------



## LuredMaul

it is but it's chunkier than a standard single coil


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah DiMarzio makes a Virtual Vintage P90.


----------



## LuredMaul

they used to make a virtual vintage Solo and it was like a P90 in a standard single coil it was awesome STUFF then they merged to dif pickups and make a crappy virtual Solo.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My 69 Gold Top had soapbars in it. I ended up putting a PAF and a Dual Sound in it. I let the luthier keep the pickups. I didn't think they were worth much. Now I know better.


----------



## LuredMaul

eep!


----------



## LuredMaul

I used to have an Ibanez USA RG 30....I hated the guitar and dumped it, my god it's worth more now than I paid for it.......live n learn


----------



## thrawn86

Since I've never attempted it, how difficult is a straight-across pickup swap? My PRS Santana SE would benefit from some new magnets, but I've never done it before. Like, is it as simple as desolder the old ones and resolder the new, kinda like re-wiring a socket? Or do they vary by MFG? I'd love to put some decently hot pups in that one. I'm leaving my Gibson stock because I am fully satisfied with it. Y'know, don't try and fix what ain't broken.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh there have been probably 5 guitars out of 30 that I wish I had never sold. I mean one would be worth over $30,000 now. I bought it new. A mint tobacco finish, Gretsch Super Country Gentlemen with Bigsby tailpiece. They demand huge money now. I bought it for an image I wanted and then realized that the Jan and Dean days were over with (and Dave Clark 5). I also thought the pickups look odd on the Gretsch. So I sold it and I took a beating and I got a Les Paul in 1974. That guitar fetches a lot of money.


----------



## MartyStrat54

@THRAWN-That guitar just has a three-way selector switch, right? It should be fairly simple.

As long as it's not a Fender.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It should be fairly simple.


----------



## LuredMaul

thrawn86 said:


> Since I've never attempted it, how difficult is a straight-across pickup swap? My PRS Santana SE would benefit from some new magnets, but I've never done it before. Like, is it as simple as desolder the old ones and resolder the new, kinda like re-wiring a socket? Or do they vary by MFG? I'd love to put some decently hot pups in that one. I'm leaving my Gibson stock because I am fully satisfied with it. Y'know, don't try and fix what ain't broken.




you replacing both pups? It's not hard you just get thrown a curve once in awhile. like me and Marty just both missed that an AM Std. bridge humbucker uses three pickup screws and the Dimarzio's use 2.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I am pretty much over it. I mean it's not going to make me loose sleep. I just hate setbacks. Especially over parts.


----------



## thrawn86

Yeah, just a three way switch.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith-On the pictures I posted, the largest component was the .022 cap. Do you know the values of the other caps and resisitor? I see DiMarzio calls for a 300K resistor.

I probably should have bought three 500K pots instead of two. If I knew what the values were, I would get all new shit. Trying to save that small shit can be a bitch and you can end up heat damaging the parts.


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty. Not to ruin your day or anything but I have 3 strat pickguards at home. I would have gave it to ya if I knew you were looking for one. I've been a busy bee tonight. I may get time later but I doubt it. I'll catch up when I get home.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What did that build list say that you got from Fender?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I checked that. It left those parts out.


----------



## rads

then..use seymour duncan Trembucker...


----------



## LuredMaul

I can't tell from the pic.... the other two components are for high end when you roll the volume downif you feel you loose too much high end when you roll the volume down you can get that stuff later. I'm an on or off guy personally.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Marty. Not to ruin your day or anything but I have 3 strat pickguards at home. I would have gave it to ya if I knew you were looking for one. I've been a busy bee tonight. I may get time later but I doubt it. I'll catch up when I get home.



Thanks Cody, but this is an H-S-S pick guard with two holes only for mounting the humbucker.

My pick guard is a three hole and the OE pickup has three mounting holes per side.


----------



## LuredMaul

For the tone controls, we
recommend a capacitor value of .022 μfd or .033 μfd. The .033
value will roll off more high frequencies than the .022.

Many players notice a loss of high frequencies when the volume
control is turned down. To avoid this, install a 560 pF capacitor
alone or with a 300K ohm resistor (270K or 330K will also work)
in parallel across the two “hot” legs of the volume control, as
shown in the drawing. Try to solder these components cleanly to
the legs of the volume control, without breaking the solder
connections that are already present.


----------



## rads

Marty, you can use 500k for all pots, and try to get a decent caps instead of cheap mylar caps from fender. Try PIO/teflon rated below 300v, it will make your sound clearer and smoother.
All my guitars are using PIO caps now


----------



## BluesRocker

Lol. Marty mine is an aftermarket HSS with the 2 hole for the humbucker.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> I can't tell from the pic.... the other two components are for high end when you roll the volume downif you feel you loose too much high end when you roll the volume down you can get that stuff later. I'm an on or off guy personally.



What do you feel about the PIO caps (Paper In Oil)? Some of these are very expensive.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Lol. Marty mine is an aftermarket HSS with the 2 hole for the humbucker.



What color/condition is it in?


----------



## BluesRocker

PIO caps kick ass Marty. Have them in 3 of my guitars. Love them


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> What color/condition is it in?



White I believe. And it's been used but is in good shape.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I'll try and buy one. Save you the hassle of going to the Post Office.


----------



## rads

russian military grade PIO caps cost only $3.5-$4 in here


----------



## MartyStrat54

Kinda slow tonight. I hope it picks up in the next 10 minutes or so.


----------



## thrawn86

What's a good hot set of humbuckers?


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> What's a good hot set of humbuckers?



Will Boggs custom pickups. Heaven and Hell set. I believe they are $220 for the pair.


----------



## LuredMaul

thrawn86 said:


> What's a good hot set of humbuckers?



what sounds are you wanting.


----------



## MartyStrat54

DiMarzio PAF Pro and Super Distortion. A standard of the industry.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith-In Duncan it's the Pearly Gates and Jazz isn't it?


----------



## thrawn86

LuredMaul said:


> what sounds are you wanting.



I suppose the Metal sound. Not that I'm going to play metal 100% of the time with them, and they don't have to be face-melters, but I want a different vibe from the PRS than from the Gibson.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

There's several hot Duncan's that are paired up with the Jazz neck pickup.


----------



## LuredMaul

Marty I just 50's wired a guys LP with $25.00 bumblebee's and it wasn't that much of a difference.

02 MFD Capacitors | Allparts.com

better 022 inchOrange Drop inch Capacitors | Allparts.com


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Keith-In Duncan it's the Pearly Gates and Jazz isn't it?





JB/Jazz


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> Will Boggs custom pickups. Heaven and Hell set. I believe they are $220 for the pair.



Holy crap......I went to his site and just realized that he's in my hometown (well, 10 minutes up the freeway)!!!!!!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Holy crap......I went to his site and just realized that he's in my hometown (well, 10 minutes up the freeway)!!!!!!!!



That must be nice to be able to visit the shop. Check out the stuff he is making with the stash of 1967 pickup wire he has.


----------



## LuredMaul

well there ya go but for half the price and afew days wait you can get a Dimarzio Super Distortion and PAF 36th anni. neck. which is 90% of all the recordings you've ever heard.


----------



## thrawn86

Maul, which are you saying is the better deal?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Marty I just 50's wired a guys LP with $25.00 bumblebee's and it wasn't that much of a difference.
> 
> 02 MFD Capacitors | Allparts.com
> 
> better 022 inchOrange Drop inch Capacitors | Allparts.com



Gotcha. I was wondering about them PIO caps. Some people swear by them.


----------



## LuredMaul

022 Oil Paper Capacitor | Allparts.com


----------



## LuredMaul

LOL I now see bumble bee's are $60.00 and think the guys is a bigger tard


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had a Les Paul with the original DiMarzio PAF and the Dual Sound (Super Distortion +). I played through two Black Face Bassman's and we covered everything from Willie Nelson to Def Leppard.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> LOL I now see bumble bee's are $60.00 and think the guys is a bigger tard



Who is selling them for $60? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's just crazy.


----------



## LuredMaul

see the allparts link back a page


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thrawn, you still around...hoss?


----------



## rads

what about suhr doug aldrich for les paul?? a friend recommend me those pickup.
I've tried suhr SSH+ bridge and SSV neck...and they cover wide range of music. Very nice and versatile..even the split coil configuration was more 'strat' then any other humbucker i've tried.

bumblebee for $60? gosh...what're they after??


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, I went back. I missed it as I was looking at the PIO cap. That's a used cap too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's why if you find an old TV set, you strip every cap and resistor that you can.

I stripped a 1947 Zenith and it had a lot of Bumble Bee's in it. I'll have to check the values.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Any special plans for later today?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'll probably start an hour early, maybe at 10 PM CST if that is cool with everyone. I should pop the 10,000 post mark tomorrow and I will want to celebrate with a few drinks here on my end.

Of course, I hope to have all of you guys here too.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Cool, that sounds like a plan. Catch ya later.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well if there is anyone still standing, I am going to bring Late Night Talk Show to an end.

I'd like to thanks my guests, Keith, rads and Thrawn for their time.

Until later today, see ya!


----------



## thrawn86

Gnite yall! Thanks again for the info.


----------



## LuredMaul

Pickups n tubes came today thanks Marty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rads

niceeee


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Pickups n tubes came today thanks Marty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well that's the good part about the mailing distance between us...short.


----------



## rads

too bad, i have half a globe distance....


----------



## MartyStrat54

That and you have to fill out a long declarations form. Pain In The Ass.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Marty I forgot to post picks of my strat.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Try to start a little earlier tonight. Might not have T N L for a bit, although he knew I planned on being here early.


----------



## BluesRocker

Im here tonight Marty. Called in to work cause I slept only like 2 hours.. But I caught it up earlier. Last night was a bitch.


----------



## thrawn86

I'll be sort of hanging around. Was updating the Shred contest and finally entered the Tone contest with a last minute lawn bomb  

Interested in the 10k mark being breached and all.


----------



## BluesRocker

Im sure he can hit 16 posts tonight easy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think we will see 10,000 posts tonight. Funny thin, unlike most forums, the member status goes unchanged. Regardless of 100 or 10,000, you are still a senior member.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody-I didn't know you had so many Strats. I thought you were a Lester Paul man.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm here boss. I was here an hour and a half ago, but you weren't signed on so I left.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well I am Marty, that was back when I had I think 7 strats. Back when I had my Twin Reverb. When the TR went the strats went too. The only ones I have left is the beat up one and my custom one (not pictured)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dang Marty! Crank that stuff out! I want to see 10,000.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good to have you T N L. We are getting close to nut cracking time.


----------



## BluesRocker

Whats up Shawn?


----------



## MartyStrat54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Dang Marty! Crank that stuff out! I want to see 10,000.



It's gonna happen. We're getting down to the last ten or so.


----------



## BluesRocker

Beginning video for tonights show

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7E7pvLxmI&ob=av2e"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7E7pvLxmI&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## BluesRocker

Burning up posts Marty? Really wanting that 10k


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Cody, waz up?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You guys always post up crap I want to hear after I have put everyone to sleep. dang it.


----------



## BluesRocker

Not a lot shawn. Just jammin to some old hair bands tonight. Some reason I got Cinderella and Warrant on my mind.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice!


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## BluesRocker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc&ob=av3e"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc&ob=av3e[/ame]

This song is in my top 10 favorites.


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dude! you are going big time 80s hair bands!! great stuff.


----------



## BluesRocker

Haha yes I am


----------



## thrawn86

Is it going down in here?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I opened it up for him to post over in the Class 5 topic too.

getting close...


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvh0n3Gfq7c&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvh0n3Gfq7c&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

That Warrant brings back a lot of memories. The 80's for the most part were good to me.


----------



## BluesRocker

So Marty what do you think of the Airbuckers from Dimarzio?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I partied many a night with the guys from LA Guns. Traci was a cool mo fo.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Getting close, I can feel the numbers weighing down on me.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I partied many a night with the guys from LA Guns. Traci was a cool mo fo.



Damn how many famous people have you partied with?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Three...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Two...


----------



## MartyStrat54

One...


----------



## BluesRocker

This song is for Marty!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlL5ExbJ0Q&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlL5ExbJ0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

10,000th post. First to Five, First to Ten.


----------



## BluesRocker

Whoooo hooooO!!!!!!!!!!! Goo Marty!


----------



## thrawn86

Congrats bro.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm still a senior member.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well atleast we all know what to expect when we get there Marty


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Congratulations Marty. Way to go. The big 10K.


----------



## rads

damn...10000!!!!what a number...
i'll catch up after more 999x posts
you're spending too much time in the forum....hahahaha


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congrat u friggin lations!!!!!

That is postwhoring at its finest!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I was in a band and also a music reporter. I had the opportunity to meet a lot of kool kats. Back then, everyone just partied a bit when you met someone. You would go for a beer and smoke a joint in the head.

I also wanted to say that I paused a bit right after the countdown and you got your Crue vid in and that was perfect timing. It made the presentation so much cooler.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I was in a band and also a music reporter. I had the opportunity to meet a lot of kool kats. Back then, everyone just partied a bit when you met someone. You would go for a beer and smoke a joint in the head.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I paused a bit right after the countdown and you got your Crue vid in and that was perfect timing. It made the presentation so much cooler.



Awesome!!

Yeah I was thinking of what song to play and then it dawned on me MF of the Year by the Crue. Perfect!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

rads said:


> damn...10000!!!!what a number...
> i'll catch up after more 999x posts
> you're spending too much time in the forum....hahahaha



Marty's like a main fixture here.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Well atleast we all know what to expect when we get there Marty



Would have been cool if it had triggered a special video and everyone logged on to HOT-HOT-HOT would get to see it. Sort of like a midi trigger.


----------



## BluesRocker

Haha That would be awesome.


----------



## MartyStrat54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Congrat u friggin lations!!!!!
> 
> That is postwhoring at its finest!



I'm 55 and I'm a postwhore. How many 55 year old guys can say that?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well actually, if anyone wants to pass me, they can. After I was first to 5,000 I decided to make the push to 10K. If someone gets to 15,000 before me, it won't bother me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well one things for certain, you were first to 10K.


----------



## LuredMaul

Congrats Marty....I'm late as usual.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2be9MBRER-4[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> So Marty what do you think of the Airbuckers from Dimarzio?



They arrived today, but I didn't have time to mess with them. I hope on Saturday I can do it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am not sure anyone on here is close to passing you.


----------



## BluesRocker

You are like me then. I should have my EJ custom Neck in tomorrow and I will put it in this weekend.


----------



## thrawn86

I got your 10,000 post song right here.....fits the thread too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrhf_zgtmAg[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Howdy Keith.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I guess I can chime in and say, "Hello Keith."


----------



## thrawn86

He feels like somebody hip-thrusted him off stage?


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> So Marty what do you think of the Airbuckers from Dimarzio?



I'm not Marty but the Airbuckers lighten the magnetic field and allow for more sustain while being a hotter wind. What this means in the real world to you is the attack isn't as chirpy or as immedite as it's namesake pickup. rather the attack swells into bloom rather that *CLICK* BAM*


----------



## BluesRocker

Keith, Are you saying that the Airbuckers lack the "punch" that normal pickups have?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Man that "Hot, Hot, Hot" takes me back a couple of decades.


----------



## BluesRocker

thrawn86 said:


> He feels like somebody hip-thrusted him off stage?



I would say him hitting 10k means he is the one hip thrusting and everyone else is the girl.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> I got your 10,000 post song right here.....fits the thread too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrhf_zgtmAg



Good one Thrawn. One things for sure, Buster had some hotties working that video.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> Keith, Are you saying that the Airbuckers lack the "punch" that normal pickups have?



No, the PUNCH is still there. If you go back afew pages I posted some youtube clips of a guy playing a ToneZone then in the clip before that ..the same guitar with the AirZone.

you can hear it first hand...just reigns it in a touch and refines the same tone.

The Tone Zone can be a tad "Stompboxy" while the Airzone holds it's self together.


----------



## BluesRocker

So the Airbuckers carry a more natural tone?


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I would say him hitting 10k means he is the one hip thrusting and everyone else is the girl.



That's how I took it. Line them bitches up and I'll thrust them all off stage.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> So the Airbuckers carry a more natural tone?



yes and not so freq. focused like most Dimarzio ...more organic.


----------



## BluesRocker

OK. The reason I am asking I am wanting to get an Ibanez RG to use when I want to just go crazy and wail on some shit. I was wanting the right pickups to do the job.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The 36th Anniversay PAF bridge is hotter than an Air Norton, but the Air Norton is considered a moderate output pickup and the PAF is considered vintage output. Both the Air Norton and the Air Zone came out in 1995. If they didn't respond well, they would have discontinued them. As it is, they are a very popular set.


----------



## LuredMaul

99% of the time a Tone Zone/AirNorton is recommended for an RG it just works. But if you find the TZ to be abit *Boomy* in the lowend the Airzone fixes that and you have the same basic tone.


----------



## BluesRocker

I was looking at the Steve's Special for the bridge. Have you tried that one?


----------



## LuredMaul

http://www.dimarzioforum.com/user_uploads/luredmaul/TZMahoganyJem.mp3

http://www.dimarzioforum.com/user_uploads/luredmaul/AZMah2.mp3


----------



## LuredMaul

I have tried the SS it's an odd pickup and just didn't work in my guitars all that well.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well with the Air Norton in the neck, the Air Zone, Tone Zone or Steve's Special are what is recommended for the bridge.


----------



## LuredMaul

First clip above is a TZ
Second is the AZ

Mahagony Jem


----------



## BluesRocker

Ill have to see. The AZ and the TZ sounded nice Keith


----------



## LuredMaul

I don't have any SS clips around......


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think you would be fine with an Air Norton and a Super Distortion.


----------



## BluesRocker

I do like the SD I have the single coil size in my Melody Maker. It kicks ass.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Or a Air Zone and a Super Distortion. Wow, I may have stumbled on to something.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You're right. That might be a killer metal combo.


----------



## LuredMaul

pickups are like tubes....you can stare at the specs alday long and you'll never know for sure till you get it in there and under YOUR hands.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Any other neat pairings???


----------



## BluesRocker

Very true Keith


----------



## LuredMaul

then if you get real crazy you can start customizing your own pickups.

This is an AirNorton pickup and I half Aired it which makes it in between the Norton/AirNorton

http://www.dimarzioforum.com/user_uploads/luredmaul/HalfAiredNorton+Solo.mp3


----------



## MartyStrat54

With the EVO humbuckers, what is the single coil pickup that is the most commonly used for the middle pickup?


----------



## LuredMaul

well john Petrucci alone has gone thru alot

ToneZone/Humbucker From Hell <----first Dream Theatre Album
Steves Special/AirNorton
D-sonic/AirNorton
CrunchLab/LiquiFire


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

It would have to be a hot one.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> With the EVO humbuckers, what is the single coil pickup that is the most commonly used for the middle pickup?



It used to be called a Jem Single and you could only get it if you bought a Jem. Now they have an ISCV2 which pairs with the Evo's and Breeds at 160mv and it's only job is to make the 2 & 4 positions Quack


----------



## BluesRocker

If I can find a decent winder I want to wind my own pickups. Then do some custom ones for people. The winder on Stew Mac is a POS


----------



## LuredMaul

Thunder N Lightning said:


> It would have to be a hot one.




it's not really ...I have one in Jem #1



http://www.dimarzioforum.com/user_uploads/luredmaul/ISCV2Clean.mp3


----------



## MartyStrat54

I figured they would have to go with a Air Zone S or a Super Distortion S. I guess not then if a 160mV pickup works.


----------



## LuredMaul

I'm thinking of trying a cruiser or fast track1 one day when my finances alow.


err I 've tried them in a strat just not as a split for the humbuckers.


----------



## MartyStrat54

For a rock setup H-S-S, I think two Fast Track 1's would work nice with a hot humbucker.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Those Billy Corgan singles are hot SOB's.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, I'm shutting it down a little early. I have a long day coming up. 

Thanks for all of your support and your friendship. That's very important to me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This concludes Late Night Talk Show. Goodnight everybody.


----------



## BluesRocker

night Marty! Congrats again!


----------



## MartyStrat54

We'll talk more about those Strats you have at a later time.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Are you over here yet hoss?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm here but I'm tired tonight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I am too. I stayed up and partied with two young chicks all night long.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well their videos anyway.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's new with you?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm still digging the new speakers.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think you will find it to be a long term relationship.


----------



## Gtarzan81

the party in here?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I made up my mind that I am going to a place tomorrow and take three of my guitars in. One is the Schecter. It has a fret problem that I want fixed. I am taking the Fat Strat and the Explorer down for full treatment. Push-Pull volume pots for split coil and adjustment of pickup height. I just decided to let somebody with a lot of experience do it. I want it done right and they have all the small parts on hand to ensure that the job is perfect.

Don't think I'm a slacker. I just decided that I wanted the split coil option on both guitars. The place is in Independence, Kansas, part of metro KC.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gtarzan81 said:


> the party in here?



Welcome, sir. Glad to have you. What's up in your world?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well I don't think you're a slacker. I think you know what you want to do and how to get it done. I think the split coil adds to the total sound of the guitar. To not have it is like only using half the tone of the pickup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Exactly. I decided that if I am doing this, I might as well go with all the marbles. I think Keith will agree on this.


----------



## Gtarzan81

MartyStrat54 said:


> Welcome, sir. Glad to have you. What's up in your world?



enjoying life. yourself sir?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm starting to get a little goosey for the Explorer. I think that is going to be a nice setup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gtarzan81 said:


> enjoying life. yourself sir?



I've decided to take my Strat and Explorer to a tech and have him put my new DiMarzio's in. I want the volume of each pickup adjusted and I also want the coil split on the rear humbuckers. I started the project, but ran into some parts snags, so now I'm like, "I want it done and I want it done right."


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gtarzan81 said:


> enjoying life. yourself sir?



You bought some tubes off of me, didn't you?


----------



## MartyStrat54

The fishing is slow tonight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I guess Keith isn't going to make it tonight?


----------



## thrawn86

Evening gents. Won't be around long but thought I'd stop by and say Hey!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sorry I missed you Thrawn. I was elsewhere. I think I'm going to send the hired help home early tonight.


----------



## LuredMaul

Just got here, too bad it'd cost to much to send it to me or my Store...I'd love to have a forumite vouch for my work.

And I was coming in tonight to explain wirings....lol


----------



## rads

Hi guys...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I think I could have figured the wiring out, but I looked at the big picture and I decided to go with some pros on this so that everything turns out okay. Pickup height adjustment, Push-Pull pot for coil splitting. All the new, small parts to do the job right.

And I did think for a moment of sending it to you, but then I thought about putting two nice guitars in the mail.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey rads. What's up?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hello rads.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's sort of slow tonight rads. The latest news is that I am taking my Strat and Explorer to the guitar tech and have him put the DiMarzio's in. I going to have split coils in both guitars.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I'm calling it a night. I got to get up a little early to head down to the west side of KC.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Later T N L.


----------



## LuredMaul

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I think I could have figured the wiring out, but I looked at the big picture and I decided to go with some pros on this so that everything turns out okay. Pickup height adjustment, Push-Pull pot for coil splitting. All the new, small parts to do the job right.
> 
> And I did think for a moment of sending it to you, but then I thought about putting two nice guitars in the mail.





yeah I know what you mean.........I wouldn't do it either....lol


----------



## rads

i wonder how single coil will sound in the explorer..

anyway, last night i just playing around with dimarzio tonezone T on my custom telecaster,
playing with height and distance of the pickup from strings. I found that it need quite close distance for the tonezone T to sound best, a bit lower position will make the the sound muddy as hell 

Anyway, Keith...is there a way you can 'air' dimarzio rail (single coil sized humbucker) pickups??? I think a bit vintage tone in my tonezone T will be perfect, just like air zone


----------



## LuredMaul

I think,the magnet structure is different.

The regular Dimarzio humbuckers use 2 metal spacers slid over the pole pieces to center the magnet which creates direct contact with the mag and the pole pieces all the "Air" mod does is remove the spacer and take away the direct contact lightening the magnetic pull.


----------



## rads

so i will stuck with this tonezone T forever


----------



## LuredMaul

The KEY to the TZ is make very small adjustments slowly over time. If to high you got all the bright...if to low...well you already found the mud.....


----------



## rads

yea...the problem is, you know that tonezone is a high output pickup. Even for tele, TZ output is 300mV, compared to dimarzio's pickup for tele's neck which has less then 200mV. Even less then 100mV for most pickups 
Anyway, i'm using area T for neck. It's warm pickup for clean, and great with overdrive/distortion.

So it's hard to have a balanced/near balanced output between bridge and neck pickup.
If the tonezone in it's optimal height, the output is way higher then the neck pickup in it's optimal height also.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey guys!! Thought I would stop in for a bit and say hi.


----------



## rads

Hi to BluesRocker


----------



## LuredMaul

rads said:


> yea...the problem is, you know that tonezone is a high output pickup. Even for tele, TZ output is 300mV, compared to dimarzio's pickup for tele's neck which has less then 200mV. Even less then 100mV for most pickups
> Anyway, i'm using area T for neck. It's warm pickup for clean, and great with overdrive/distortion.
> 
> So it's hard to have a balanced/near balanced output between bridge and neck pickup.
> If the tonezone in it's optimal height, the output is way higher then the neck pickup in it's optimal height also.



a tele never was a balanced instrument.....kinna why they started useing minibuckers in the neck for awhile.


----------



## rads

ooo...i see..
thanks for the hint...
I'll find a way to balance it later...maybe put a 100kOhm series with hot neck wire to increase the output. If the tone changes is acceptable


----------



## Gtarzan81

MartyStrat54 said:


> You bought some tubes off of me, didn't you?



I did. Those Soviet EL84s you had a couple of. 

Also...Slash did a show in KC last night. I'm sure he had that Slashtone.


----------



## thrawn86

Ahhhh......Marty's cover is blown. Went to KC to secretly hang with Saul. Tsk Tsk. You should know better Marty......the MarshallForum is not just another online community.....we've got people on the inside, with insight and smarts.

Shame on you!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had to go with Lita Ford. She was my "in" to see Slash. I got down on my knees and licked the sweat off of his guitar. Strings, tailpiece...everything. The thing reeked of nicotine.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well as it turned out, the guitar shop was in Independence, Missouri and not in Independence, Kansas. This added about 30 miles one way to my trip. I did find out that the Schecter has an improper nut on it allowing the high E string to sit too low. I bought the guitar in 2004 and tried to get Musician's Friend to do me right. They told me to pay for a set up. I just quit playing the thing. Anyhow, that will be fixed and it will become a long scale player again.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sorry for last night. I passed out early and then slept all night long.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey guys!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Tonight on Late Night Talk Show is the recovering MartyStrat54, with his faithful sidekick from the soggy NW, T N L.

Sorry for the no show last night. I was exhausted. Two or three days caught up with me.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Cody. Waz up?


----------



## BluesRocker

Did you get your pickups put in Marty?

I got the EJ Custom Neck in today. I checked the Backorder for the bridge and they bumped it another week.


Oh and BTW the Neck EJ sounds F'ING awesome!


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Shawn!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello Cody-Man.


----------



## thrawn86

Hello gents. I trust your trip was a safe and successful one, Marty?


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Did you get your pickups put in Marty?
> 
> I got the EJ Custom Neck in today. I checked the Backorder for the bridge and they bumped it another week.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW the Neck EJ sounds F'ING awesome!



Did you not see the five or six posts where I state that I drove to Independence, MO to have the guitars worked on? I decided to let the pros do it and I am having a split coil option performed on both the Air Zone in the Strat and the Air Zone in the Explorer.


----------



## BluesRocker

No I didnt see that Marty. I havent read back any pages. I apologize. Been busy. Sounds like they will have nice set ups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Hello gents. I trust your trip was a safe and successful one, Marty?



Yes, I was impressed by the guitar shop and the techs working there. The boss man is a chemical engineer/musician and he got so popular, he had to open up a business. By the looks of things, business is good.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> No I didnt see that Marty. I havent read back any pages. I apologize. Been busy. Sounds like they will have nice set ups.



Not a problem. I started looking at a few snags I had, such as a new pick guard and the possibility of having to dick with that 10 position (S-1) switch in the Strat and I thought, "Ya now what? I'll let some pro do this and do it right and I'll get the coil taps on both bridge pickups too." "Then the pickup height will all be checked and adjusted for output."


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Go, Marty, go!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Then there is T N L. He was looking for new pickups, but then went with a speaker replacement and now he is so happy with that, he has blown off the new pickups. 

Why can't it all be as simple as that?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I like keeping it simple.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

1500 post, 615 for me.


----------



## thrawn86

I'm thinking Duncan JB/'59 in my PRS when I get the $$ together....they're a little hotter than my Gibson pups IIRC (498/480 or whatever the standard configuration is).


----------



## BluesRocker

Well I bought a Gretsch the other night. It will be here Friday and I go to get a Soldano Half Stack tomorrow. I am trying to make room right now. I am not gaining anything either. I want all my halfstacks side by side but it looks like that wont happen.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> I'm thinking Duncan JB/'59 in my PRS when I get the $$ together....they're a little hotter than my Gibson pups IIRC (498/480 or whatever the standard configuration is).



Well I decided to go the other way this time. Hell the pickups I decided on aren't really that strong. The thing I wanted was less string pull, more clarity and sustain. My amp can do the rest. The pickups that were picked for my Explorer were made by Keith (whose opinion I trust) and by myself, after much researching. The Air Norton and the Air Zone is a much trusted pair of pickups.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Hi guys


----------



## thrawn86

Hey Joey.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Just checking in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's going on Joey?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Joey.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You know, I would hate to have to work on a Strat with the S-1 switching system. That is a lot of small wire converging in a very small space.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> You know, I would hate to have to work on a Strat with the S-1 switching system. That is a lot of small wire converging in a very small space.



I would probably burn my fingers. I almost did today wiring that EJ in the neck. I hate 4 conductor wiring. But it did pay off in the end cause that is one sweeeeeet neck pup.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You were telling me earlier that they might pull that S-1 switch and replace it with a regular 5-way, right?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thunder N Lightning said:


> You were telling me earlier that they might pull that S-1 switch and replace it with a regular 5-way, right?



That's right. I told them if it made it easier, to go with a straight 5-way.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I would probably burn my fingers. I almost did today wiring that EJ in the neck. I hate 4 conductor wiring. But it did pay off in the end cause that is one sweeeeeet neck pup.



Hey, are these pickups sort of the same output as a PAF 36th Anniversary?


----------



## Joey Voltage

I pulled the Trigger on some D activators today... They sounded intriguing to me, and I heard mixed reviews, but mostly positive..


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah sorta. I think they are maybe a little less output. But not much. They kinda have the same as the BB Pros I had in there. They are kinda bright too. But in a neck position I want it to be a little bit bright to prevent muddiness. I may call MF and have them cancel the other one and pick up a Mo' Joe or a PAF Pro or something on the lines of that.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I also tried to imitate carnada again in that topic he started, but with video this time. I used a pod, and lots of effects... It kinda made me feel a little cheap though, and I think my ears bled a little.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akw8KOGrg4Y]YouTube - imitation.mov[/ame]

I have a sweet boob radio too!


----------



## thrawn86

That was funny Joey.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's cool Joey. Those are some bad ass full tilt mo fo's. T N L was looking at those.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Carnada sure sets himself up for all sorts of shit.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> That's cool Joey. Those are some bad ass full tilt mo fo's. T N L was looking at those.



I'll give a review when I get them, they are on special order 'cause I wanted yellow bobbins. I Don't Like Actives, but these sound interesting to me since they are Passives. They are going in my trusty Jackson, and the super 3, and PAF Pro, are moving to my other Jackson. I think the Maple neck on the other Jackson may e a better fit for the Super 3


----------



## MartyStrat54

Actually, I think he likes "any" attention. If you ask me, the kid could use a big dose of female attention right now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> I'll give a review when I get them, they are on special order 'cause I wanted yellow bobbins. I Don't Like Actives, but these sound interesting to me since they are Passives. They are going in my trusty Jackson, and the super 3, and PAF Pro, are moving to my other Jackson. I think the Maple neck on the other Jackson may e a better fit for the Super 3



That's interesting. We were talking about these pickups for a few days anyways. I was wanting to know how that Super 3 compares to a Super D+.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> That's interesting. We were talking about these pickups for a few days anyways. I was wanting to know how that Super 3 compares to a Super D+.



It's different. I have had it in differrent phases of my guitar life. It was the first DiMarzio I bought when I was 15 because Phil Collen used it, and I had it until the guitar I had it in was stolen. Out of nostalgia I bought it again 5 years ago when it was custom shop, and it worked very well for me. It is fat, and smooth, and very vocal, but can be clear too. I think it really does work well for Basswood guitars with rock locks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Boy I hate to hear about you having a guitar stolen. I had a 69 Gold Top stolen and it hurt real bad.

In the right guitar, I think I would like the Super 3. It's just a little hotter than the Super, but it is voiced differently. It's just amazing how the right (wood) body and type of neck can make all the difference in how a certain pickup will sound.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That Super 3 was on my list until I bought new speakers.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Actually, I think he likes "any" attention. If you ask me, the kid could use a big dose of female attention right now.



Yeah, He is just a kid. He kinda reminds me of me when I was his age... well maybe not that extreme but you get the picture.


----------



## BluesRocker

I think I may go with the Super D in the bridge of my LP with the EJ in the neck. Or would the SD be too hot for that in the neck?


----------



## rads

hi guys..


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Might be a tad bit of a volume drop.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello rads. Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thats what I was thinking too shawn. I even think if I lowered the SD it would still be too hot


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey rads. I hope all is well.


----------



## BluesRocker

Anyone tried any of the Satch pickups?


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Boy I hate to hear about you having a guitar stolen. I had a 69 Gold Top stolen and it hurt real bad.
> 
> In the right guitar, I think I would like the Super 3. It's just a little hotter than the Super, but it is voiced differently. It's just amazing how the right (wood) body and type of neck can make all the difference in how a certain pickup will sound.



It took me a while to realize that. The trusty Jackson, seems to like about everything you throw into it, as does the RG1570, however some of the other ones are a bit tricky. The other Jackson has some Fret/Neck problems I never addressed, it is a stiffer feeling guitar, and acoustically thin, although maybe some of that will go away once I put some time into it. I bought most of my stuff before I really learned to appreciate anything. I got lucky some of the time, and not so lucky other times.


----------



## Joey Voltage

No Just the Fred, and The PAF PRO, none of his signature stuff. I didn't care for the Fred, mostly because I was expecting Paf Pro updates. It was thicker, but it seemed to lack the ballsy presence the Paf Pro has, which made it "feel" weaker to me, although I must admit, I only tried it in one guitar. The PAF pro has become my neck pickup of choice, and sometimes my bridge favorite too, but only in the right guitar.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Thats what I was thinking too shawn. I even think if I lowered the SD it would still be too hot



Once you take the height adjustment to low, that Super D is going to sound like mud. When you adjust pickups, you have to go for tone over volume.

I got lucky with the Strat. I made my own formulas for pairing pickups and when I was done, DiMarzio told me that it would work. The Heavy Blues 2 is 170mV @ 8.53K and the Fast Track 1 is 191mV @ 5.78K. This pairing works together and with the Air Zone at 323mV and 17.49K


----------



## BluesRocker

The EJ is 178 @ 7.01k I am thinking maybe an Air Classic or an Air Norton.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Joey Voltage said:


> No Just the Fred, and The PAF PRO, none of his signature stuff. I didn't care for the Fred, mostly because I was expecting Paf Pro updates. It was thicker, but it seemed to lack the ballsy presence the Paf Pro has, which made it "feel" weaker to me, although I must admit, I only tried it in one guitar. The PAF pro has become my neck pickup of choice, and sometimes my bridge favorite too, but only in the right guitar.



If Joe can make a FRED sound that good, then it deserves a try. I find it interesting that you like the PRO in the neck. That is supposed to make for a very warm and clear neck pickup.


----------



## Joey Voltage

If it is a warm bridge pickup, I tend to set it high for the extra output, and high end. the pickups magnetic pull doesn't really influence potential pitch problems in the bridge position, because the strings elliptical movement isn't as wide. I don't really notice a lack of sustain either for this same reason.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Thunder N Lightning said:


> If Joe can make a FRED sound that good, then it deserves a try. I find it interesting that you like the PRO in the neck. That is supposed to make for a very warm and clear neck pickup.



I only didn't like it because I was expecting more PAF pro presence, because that is what i had experience with. If I hadn't been ruined, I would have loved it I'm sure, although I only tried it in one guitar, which may be on the "tricky" guitar list.

The PAF pro in the Neck is very clear, and has a nice blow in an half empty bottle midrange chime.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> The EJ is 178 @ 7.01k I am thinking maybe an Air Classic or an Air Norton.



I wouldn't go any further than the Air Norton @ 270mV and 12.58K.


----------



## BluesRocker

Which one of those would sound best for my style? Kinda Gov't Mule-ish.. The Norton?

Or should I do the PAF 36th anniv.


----------



## rads

Joey Voltage said:


> I only didn't like it because I was expecting more PAF pro presence, because that is what i had experience with. If I hadn't been ruined, I would have loved it I'm sure, although I only tried it in one guitar, which may be on the "tricky" guitar list.
> 
> The PAF pro in the Neck is very clear, and has a nice blow in an half empty bottle midrange chime.



in this case...you'll love your Dactivator neck


----------



## rads

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Hey rads. I hope all is well.



Hi TNL, everything is fine...just lost my hair few minutes ago...
i'm trying to help the greenpeace to reduce shampoo waste


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Which one of those would sound best for my style? Kinda Gov't Mule-ish.. The Norton?
> 
> Or should I do the PAF 36th anniv.



The 36th PAF has even more output than the Air Norton, but DiMarzio classifies it as a Vintage Output pickup. 

I think the PAF would be more suited to Gov't Mule territory.


----------



## Joey Voltage

rads said:


> in this case...you'll love your Dactivator neck



I had feeling that would be the case, I saw the spec's and got excited, looked like a hotter clearer PAF Pro.


----------



## rads

Joey Voltage said:


> I had feeling that would be the case, I saw the spec's and got excited, looked like a hotter clearer PAF Pro.



i've tried it..i like it because even it's very hot, but still have the clarity and most PAF-sound.
Shredder kind-of a player with strong alternate picking will love it.
Now chris broderick is using Dactivator, replacing previously Bare Knuckle...love his new guitar & sound


----------



## MartyStrat54

A shout out to rads as the Forum's first senior member from Indonesia.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Congratulations rads. It's been great having you around.


----------



## rads

Aha...my status changed 
Anyway, how do you become a senior member? 100 posts???


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's right. You hit 100! Way to go.


----------



## rads

MartyStrat54 said:


> A shout out to rads as the Forum's first senior member from Indonesia.





Thunder N Lightning said:


> Congratulations rads. It's been great having you around.



thank you guys...great to be welcomed


----------



## rads

anyway...i have to go...
see you later guys...


----------



## BluesRocker

Congrats Rads!!!!!!

Have a good one man. Cya later!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well T N L is gone. It's time to take the horses into the stable. This party's over.

Thanks to all the great guys who stopped by. Cody, Joey, Thrawn and rads.

And anyone else I might have missed unintentionally.

Thanks for letting the Late Night Talk Show into your computer.


----------



## BluesRocker

G'night Marty! Cya later. Hey send me a PM on what tubes you got that will go good in the Soldano I am picking up tomorrow when you get time. Ill need a V1, V2 and a PI. Thanks!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I have two overseas shipments coming in and I missed delivery on one of them on Saturday. It will be Tuesday before I can get it.


----------



## BluesRocker

No Problem. I am in no rush for it. Dont make any fast moves cause of me.


----------



## BluesRocker

No show tonight Marty?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hell yeah, I got caught up in all that massive spamming. Good lord.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome everyone to a late start to the Late Night Talk Show. I don't know if I will have my sidekick for a while. No sign of him. But the show must go on.

WE ARE SPAM FREE OVER HERE. PLEASE JOIN US.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah I tried to report all of it. Damn they hit hard


----------



## MartyStrat54

I haven't seen it like that in a long time. You would think they would have a more effective way of dealing with it. The entire first page is spammed.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Did you get the Soldano yet?


----------



## BluesRocker

Yup. And it looks like I spammed it. Cause my name is on all of them except for one or 2 I think. haha


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Did you get the Soldano yet?



Indeed I did.


----------



## thrawn86

She's pretty.


----------



## thrawn86

3,000 for thrawn86. The Emperor will be pleased. Long live the Empire!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Tell me a little about the deal. How did you buy it? How much? What size amp is it? What power tubes?

It looks like a 50 watt amp. I like the panel layout.


----------



## BluesRocker

thrawn86 said:


> She's pretty.



She isnt nice though. She will rip your head off, shit down your throat, gouge out your eyes then skull fuck your bodiless head.


----------



## MartyStrat54

WAY TO GO PAULY!


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Tell me a little about the deal. How did you buy it? How much? What size amp is it? What power tubes?
> 
> It looks like a 50 watt amp. I like the panel layout.



The deal was sweet. The dude was super cool. And I stole the thing at $1500 bucks. Cab and all.

Yeah it is a 50 watt. 
2-6L6's
5- 12AX7

V1-Tele Ribbed Plate
V2- Ray. Black Plate
V3 and 4- Tung-Sol RI
V5/PI- Sylviana Grey Plate

Power JJ 6L6GC


----------



## thrawn86

Thief! Thief!  How'd you manage that?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Was the seller broke and needing money?


----------



## MartyStrat54

What is that particular amp called? I'm only familiar with the SLO 100.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well he told me today was the first time he turned it on in 2 years. He gigged it twice a month from 2007 to 2008. And he doesnt play out anymore. He said he knew it was cheap and just didnt want to price it high where no one would buy it. He said he got his money out of it by playing live for those 2 years.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> What is that particular amp called? I'm only familiar with the SLO 100.



It is called Hot Rod 50 Plus

The Normal Channel is similar to the SLO normal channel.

The drive is the EXACT same circuit of the SLO


----------



## BluesRocker

He had it tubed with Sovteks in the Pre and Electro-Harmonix in the Power. Yeah I changed that out as soon as I got home. Then BAM!! Woo hoo TONE HEAVEN!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm late, but I'm here. Good evening. :


----------



## thrawn86

Luckeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is it easy to bias? Do you have to use a bias tool?


----------



## BluesRocker

Hell I had to choose between the Soldano or a guy selling a Mesa Triple Rec. for 950 and for 50 extra bucks he gave you the recto 4x12.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Is it easy to bias? Do you have to use a bias tool?



Not too bad to bias. It's like Marshall. You have to take the chassis out and everything. My friend at work has a Weber Bias right. I stopped by there on my way home and picked it up. Damn PV on the thing was 524. Biased it at 31mA


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Looks like Cody got his Soldano. Nice!!!


----------



## BluesRocker

Heres a clip of it. Kinda Old school Black Crowes tone going on.

http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/225479_gzocn/RFTR.mp3


----------



## MartyStrat54

Boy that B+ is high for a 6L6 amp. Most of the time it is 450-470VDC. I guess that is why that amp is so throaty.

I'll be curious to see how long the power tubes last under those conditions.


----------



## BluesRocker

I will be too Marty. Maybe a year max?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yeah, that does seem to be on the hot side.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Cody, it's not so much the plate voltage as it is the screen voltage. The screen runs about 15 volts less than the plates.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well I just done some research and it looks like the rest of the Soldanos run 500+ on the Plates so I guess that is normal.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well maybe CP power tubes are getting better, because some of the amp builders are acting like they are.


----------



## Joey Voltage

You gotta be careful there, Most SLO's, and HR's were/are weirdly spec'd. The HR amps use different Iron than their flagship design, so I don't know how they are spec'd, but you have a very limited output tube choice with Soldano's.

Whatyear did you get? the circuits are different depending on year.


----------



## BluesRocker

Woo hoo! the man that knows Soldanos. It is a 2001 from what the owner said.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello JOEY!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wassup Joey?


----------



## Joey Voltage

BluesRocker said:


> Woo hoo! the man that knows Soldanos. It is a 2001 from what the owner said.



First I wanna say you did get a good deal! If it is a 2001 I know the Iron is Mercury Magnetics in the hotrods (they use elusive DeYoungs in the SLO, with a proprietary design) Now I'm not sure what year they changed the circuit. I know the older Hotrods have the same preamp as the SL-60's, but I suspect that a 2001 has THE SLO overdrive circuit complete with the correct FX loop (it is part of the sound with those amps), they just use a different layout and materials than the SLO does, not so much hand wiring like the SLO, which is the majority of the SLO's costs


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah it has the MM trannys. I saw that when I took the Chassis out to retube it. And my board doesnt look like that either. haha. I like that I can take the front grill off to change my preamp tubes. I like that cause I dont have to turn the amp around to get them. Joey let me ask you something. V1 on the HR+ is next to the Input right? Or is it the closest to the power tubes? It is backwards than the Marshall So I have no clue.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Now regarding the output valves, If they spec'd the Mercury's anything like the SLO's you cannot run EL-34's in thatamp, the PT's were not designed to handle the extra heater current. The plate voltage is indeed on the highside in those amps, but it shouldn'trise above 500VDC. Thatamp was strangely designed around the Sovtech 5881, which isn't really a 5881 at all, but a more rugged Russian military version, with a much higher dissipation, and voltage specs IIRC.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey-What are some of the 6L6 tubes that Soldano recommends at this high plate voltage?

A 2001 tube was not as good as a 2010 tube. I think there has been improvements.


----------



## Joey Voltage

The input tube is closest to the input indeed


----------



## BluesRocker

Well I have JJ 6L6GC's in it Joey. Should I change them out?


----------



## MartyStrat54

So these 1967 Soviet 6L6GC's I have would probably be a good candidate for an amp like this. This is the same tube Eric Clapton used for a long time in his amps.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

There you go Cody. Marty has Russian military tubes.


----------



## BluesRocker

I dont think I can afford NOS power tubes.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I can understand that. You just spent $1500.


----------



## BluesRocker

Actually about 2k. I bought a Gretsch too. Forgot to tell you guys. Got a Electromatic


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Joey-What are some of the 6L6 tubes that Soldano recommends at this high plate voltage?
> 
> A 2001 tube was not as good as a 2010 tube. I think there has been improvements.



I had to go geta drink, I'm back. I still suspect they come factory stock with Sovtek 5881's, and although I know the word JJ may pain you, as far as CP valves go, the JJ KT-66 would work fine. A lot of people like the KT-66 in these amps.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You are keeping the economy going with your spending.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hell I think I have 4 sets of KT-66's. Cause of my VM.


----------



## thrawn86

You've had a busy day, Cody! Wow. That's my dream next year at tax return time....although I'll have a new little one around, so I doubt new gear will be flowing my way.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> You are keeping the economy going with your spending.



We have been doing a crap load of overtime lately. Like in 2 weeks I worked enough for 3.


----------



## Joey Voltage

The JJ 6L6 is being run a bit over it's Screen limit here, most likely/best case you may burn 'em out a bit faster than you would like.


----------



## BluesRocker

thrawn86 said:


> You've had a busy day, Cody! Wow. That's my dream next year at tax return time....although I'll have a new little one around, so I doubt new gear will be flowing my way.



It isnt one of the higher ones. This one was only 450, without case. I think it is called like a 5120 maybe?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nah, JJ's don't pain me. I recommend the JJE34L's. I just don't like JJ preamp tubes that much. Some people swear by them and that's fine. I think they make better power tubes though.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joey Voltage said:


> The JJ 6L6 is being run a bit over it's Screen limit here, most likely/best case you may burn 'em out a bit faster than you would like.



So running the JJ in it isnt going to harm the amp?

What 5881/6L6 do you recommend? The Sovtek?


----------



## Joey Voltage

If it were me, I personally would go for the KT-66, but if you want a 5881, the Sovtek is your go to 5881 in that particular amp. They are pretty rugged, and have been torture tested by many. Marty probably has some good recommendations too.


----------



## BluesRocker

No mods needed for the KT-66?


----------



## rads

greetings all....
great deal for Cody to have a soldano around him 

anyway, what's the different 6L6 and EL34 power tube?? 
From what I know that EL34 sounds better when it's pushed to it's near end and get distorted. Good distortion came from the power amp section.

And from some 5150 tech answer, explained that 5150 is running 6L6 as a clean power amp, and distortion came from the preamp section.

I also compared the Bogner XTC's sound sample between 6L6 and EL34 one, seems 6L6 is tend to be darker, for crunch-sound wise, my ears prefer EL34 amp.

but for Soldano, it has great grit almost like amps with EL34. Is it also running clean power amp section and all distortion came from its preamp section?

I have plan to have the next amp build, maybe SLO or Bogner XTC with EL34. Those 2 amps are the most interesting amps in my mind now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey rads. We're talking power tubes, but you know that.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey, hey rads. Good to have you on board.


----------



## Joey Voltage

rads said:


> greetings all....
> great deal for Cody to have a soldano around him
> 
> anyway, what's the different 6L6 and EL34 power tube??
> From what I know that EL34 sounds better when it's pushed to it's near end and get distorted. Good distortion came from the power amp section.
> 
> And from some 5150 tech answer, explained that 5150 is running 6L6 as a clean power amp, and distortion came from the preamp section.
> 
> I also compared the Bogner XTC's sound sample between 6L6 and EL34 one, seems 6L6 is tend to be darker, for crunch-sound wise, my ears prefer EL34 amp.
> 
> but for Soldano, it has great grit almost like amps with EL34. Is it also running clean power amp section and all distortion came from its preamp section?
> 
> I have plan to have the next amp build, maybe SLO or Bogner XTC with EL34. Those 2 amps are the most interesting amps in my mind now.



Go for the The SLO it is easier since it is very well documented, the XTC not so much, even though there are schemes around none of them are correct.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I prefer EL34's myself, but a lot has to do with how the amp is designed. You're right, a lot of modern amps get most of their distortion through the preamp. DSL/TSL are good examples.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joey I think I will try some Tung-Sol RI KT-66's in the power section tomorrow, as long as it is ok to do that. I just dont feel like taking the chassis out again tonight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Was the SLO 100 available in both the 6L6 and EL34 version?


----------



## rads

yes...it was a coinsidence since i was thinking 6L6 based-amp for the next build..
and need to carve as much information for it...


----------



## rads

Double Post


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Marty, I am gonna roll cabs tomorrow. See what the Soldano sounds like with the Marshall cabs.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Joey I think I will try some Tung-Sol RI KT-66's in the power section tomorrow, as long as it is ok to do that. I just dont feel like taking the chassis out again tonight.



Well I think the 6L6's will last until then.


----------



## BluesRocker

God I hope they do.


----------



## rads

@Joey, recently i was going to sloclone.
And also found your Bogner XTC build from laney chassis.
Is it using EL34 or 6L6?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well fellars, where does the time go? It's 3 AM CST and time to bring Late Night Talk Show to an end.

Thanks to Joey, rads, Cody and Thrawn for their support.


----------



## BluesRocker

Looks like it is starting to die down a bit. You all need to wake up.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Later Hoss.


----------



## BluesRocker

Night Marty!


----------



## Joey Voltage

I don't think I will be around for tonights show, so I will answer the questions now


MartyStrat54 said:


> Was the SLO 100 available in both the 6L6 and EL34 version?



To the best of my knowledge, the SLO-100, and derivatives were always only offered commercially with 5881's. I have to think that at one point the circuit was paired with EL-34's since Mikey got his name somewhat by modding marshalls, but all of his products I believe were 5881 since he started during the EL-34 crisis of the 80's.




rads said:


> @Joey, recently i was going to sloclone.
> And also found your Bogner XTC build from laney chassis.
> Is it using EL34 or 6L6?



That particular amp was EL34, and If you read further through those posts (there's too many pages of it I know), It didn't stay the XTC for more than a couple of days. I didn't like the sound of it, and built it for curiosity sake really because people were building it and either having problems, or making it from incorrect schemes, and had an amp that was Wayyyy more aggressive and harsher than the real thing. I ended up just throwing in one of my notebook circuits in it, that I knew worked well for me, Teaked it for three months, filled up a whole new notebook, and called it good because I was sick of dealing with it, and just wanted to play it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Show up when you can. You are always welcomed.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Marty, when are we going to get this party started? Oh and BTW, Joey, and everyone else, the KT66's sound killer in the Soldano.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Hey Marty, when are we going to get this party started? Oh and BTW, Joey, and everyone else, the KT66's sound killer in the Soldano.



Well I usually go between 12 and 3. Are you wanting to go earlier tonight?


----------



## BluesRocker

It doesnt matter to me. I was just sittin here drinking beer and playing the Soldano a bit.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well there are no rules that I know of that says I can't communicate with you.

What KT's did you have to put in the Soldano?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Isn't a new amp killer? Your ears are all tuned into every little difference between the Soldano and the VM.


----------



## MartyStrat54

And each major brand of amp has its own voicing. Some will call one amp darker, or livelier or bell like highs. Whatever, a Marshall doesn't sound like a Soldano.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Isn't a new amp killer? Your ears are all tuned into every little difference between the Soldano and the VM.



Yes. The VM with the Greenbacks is brighter. But, it has the great Marshall punch that I always go back to when I need it.
The Soldano with the Eminence Legends just kills



MartyStrat54 said:


> Well there are no rules that I know of that says I can't communicate with you.
> 
> What KT's did you have to put in the Soldano?



I went with a cheap set of Sino's. I had a set of Tung-Sol's. But one tube was close to 20mA off than the other. And they were supposed to be matched.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You out there Cody?


----------



## BluesRocker

Here ya go Marty. This is with the KT66's in it. Just recorded it about 40 min ago. So its still fresh. 

http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/225676_ciopz/Soldano1.mp3


----------



## LuredMaul

I just visited my grandmother,90 something today and spent the day with my 62 yr old father ....I have learned alot in my 39 yrs and no I will not cut my hair.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Better to go cheap and matched then expensive and not matched.


----------



## LuredMaul

Cody that's 6L6 To the core dude


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Better to go cheap and matched then expensive and not matched.



Thats what I thought. The Sino's are only like .7 mA off from each other.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Keith. Glad to see ya tonight. This is the early version of Late Night Talk Show at Cody's request.

Joey won't be here tonight.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Marty you know how I kept wanting to get Warren Haynes thick, juicy tone?

Well he plays an SLO. And Today. I found the tone, not exactly. But it is similar. And I love it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Maybe you need a George Foreman grille instead of a new amp. I mean when you say, "thick, juicy," I'm thinking of some inch-thick Porterhouse steaks.


----------



## BluesRocker

Im talkin about this Marty.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDCmnIyQ8Pw]YouTube - Gov't Mule - Brand New Angel[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

You've posted that before. Do you hear any Robin Trower influences?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Why so early tonight? You going for five hours?


----------



## BluesRocker

Trower is awesome. I have a lot of his stuff. I think Warren got influences from everyone. Trower being one of them.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hell yeah. Five hours straight and no piss breaks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

If Warren had been playing through a UNIVIBE, I would have thought it was Trower.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome T N L. Just think, you're on time tonight.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Welcome T N L. Just think, you're on time tonight.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Good one. I can laugh at myself. My ex does it all of the time.


----------



## BluesRocker

Does she laugh at herself or you?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, ya still out there buddy?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

At me. I'm the butt of all her jokes. Get an ex-wife you'll love it. Ask Marty, he knows.


----------



## BluesRocker

I wont have an Ex-wife cause I am not gonna get married. I like my freedom. If I want a piece of ass, all I have to do is pick up the phone, dial a number sand say "Where you at?"


----------



## MartyStrat54

And then one day without warning, things change and you find yourself in love.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let's drop this and talk about amps or something music related.


----------



## BluesRocker

Doubt it. I have had some good ones. Sometimes I think why I let them go. I am just not much on commitment. Dunno. Just isnt for me.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Let's drop this and talk about amps or something music related.



Agreed... Anyways. I ran the VM and the HR+ together today, via my a/b/y box. KILLER TONES. It was like the best of both worlds.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wish Joey was here. I had a question for him. Does anyone know if Fender ever did a reissue on the Bassman? I don't think they did. Just think if Fender came out with a 100 watt Bassman right now? Hell even a 50W. Exact vintage circuit and 4, 8 and 16 ohm loads. Sweet.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'd buy one. That would be a killer head.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yes they did Marty, its a reissue of the 1959 Bassman. Only available in the 4x10 combo.


----------



## BluesRocker

Buy Fender 59 Bassman | Tube Combo Amps | Musician's Friend


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, I knew about that, I was talking about a head. To me, a bass combo is dangerous and difficult on tubes.


----------



## BluesRocker

If Fender made the Bassman head again, that would be awesome. Id get one.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You would think that they would have introduced both of them. I think a head would sell like crazy.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah you would think they would have. Cause the RI everything else from that time period.


----------



## thrawn86

Good Evening gentlemen. Have a small query.....I was checking out the new PicoValve lunchbox amp from Jet City (y'know, all the Soldano talk and what not ) and noticed that it uses two 12AX7's and a single 6L6 for power. It also says that you can swap almost any 'octal based' tube in the power section......so what are the octal based tubes?


----------



## BluesRocker

thrawn86 said:


> Good Evening gentlemen. Have a small query.....I was checking out the new PicoValve lunchbox amp from Jet City (y'know, all the Soldano talk and what not ) and noticed that it uses two 12AX7's and a single 6L6 for power. It also says that you can swap almost any 'octal based' tube in the power section......so what are the octal based tubes?



Tubes such as, EL34, KT66, KT77, KT88, 6L6, 6550. Basically powertubes except for EL84 style. I believe this is right.


----------



## MartyStrat54

6V6, 7189, 6L6, 6550, EL34, KT66, KT77, 6CA7 etc.


----------



## thrawn86

So I could stick an EL34 in there. Wonder how that would sound in a 5w amp. I don't see much in the way of low wattage amps that are '34 compatable/based.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Probably be some cold bias on some of them tubes.


----------



## MartyStrat54

In SE Triode mode the EL34 will put out 6 watts.

In SE Pentode mode it is between 8 and 11 watts.


----------



## thrawn86

What does a 6L6 put out then?


----------



## BluesRocker

I wonder what the OT is rated at if it is able to take those tubes?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sorry for the delay. I hit the fridge for a moment...or two. (But no piss break.)

A SE 6L6 amp in pentode mode states an output of 11 watts @ 15% THD.

Funny thing, the spec sheet shows only 1.4 watts of output in a SE Triode mode. Wow!


----------



## BluesRocker

1.4 watts.. I wonder how loud that is. Hmmm..


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well we are dealing with low power and less heat. That means you can fudge a little on the OPT specs, especially if you are using an over rated OPT. Take the tube with the highest impedance and the one with the lowest and split it in the middle and call it good...or close.


----------



## BluesRocker

So maybe a 5 to 8 watt OT?


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> 1.4 watts.. I wonder how loud that is. Hmmm..



With most Eminence speakers, you are looking at 101 to 103dB speakers with one watt, so it would be a little louder than that.


----------



## BluesRocker

101dB? damn. That is ripping for 1 watt.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm cranking my mega 1.4 watt amp. Look out police.


----------



## BluesRocker

I could get the cops called on me with my Blackheart Little Giant. Which is 5 watts.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I believe that most headphone amps are 1/4 watt amps.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Thrawn was stating it was a five watt amp and I assume that was with a 6L6. Something tells me it is approximately 5 watts.


----------



## BluesRocker

I wish my BH would take octal tubes. It takes EL84's


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Right, regardless of what tube you use it should be making the same amount of power. No different than KT88's in a 2203KK.


----------



## BluesRocker

I couldnt imagine how loud 4 KT88s are.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I wish my BH would take octal tubes. It takes EL84's



I believe someone does make an adapter and you can run a 6V6 tube(s).

The EL84 damn near specs identical to a big 6V6. The Egnater Rebel runs both 6V6's and EL84's and you can switch or blend the power tubes.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I believe someone does make an adapter and you can run a 6V6 tube(s).
> 
> The EL84 damn near specs identical to a big 6V6. The Egnater Rebel runs both 6V6's and EL84's and you can switch or blend the power tubes.



Egnater is on the ball with some of their amps. Have you saw the back panel for the tourmaster? 

You can set the watts on each channel. Say you want a lot of clean head room on your clean channel.. set it to 50 watts.. you want channel 2 to be dirtier. set it to 25, set your solo channel all the way to 10 watts.


----------



## BluesRocker

Here it is..


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I couldnt imagine how loud 4 KT88s are.



It would be a 140 watt amp if set up right. In a dual rail system you could get 50 watts per tube, or 200 watts per four.

Also, remember the 3dB rule. A 200 watt amp is only 3dB louder that a 100 watt amp. The wattage sounds impressive and then you realize, "No it isn't."


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah I knew that. Brainfart.. Sorry


----------



## thrawn86

Slick options on the Egnater!

The PicoValve actually runs 5 watts and has a 2.5 watt mode as well.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think the industry has determined that a 100 watt head pretty much can do it all. Yeah they put on some bells and whistles, but for the most part there is no longer a need for a 200 watt amp. In the early 70's there was and Marshall came out with the Major. Peavey came out with the MACE.


----------



## BluesRocker

thrawn86 said:


> Slick options on the Egnater!
> 
> The PicoValve actually runs 5 watts and has a 2.5 watt mode as well.



Thats basically a THD Univalve. NICE AMPS!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I love that little PicoValve.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's a nice little amp. With the right speakers it would scream.


----------



## BluesRocker

So is Jet City owned by Soldano and THD?


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> So is Jet City owned by Soldano and THD?



I thought Jet City was a division of Soldano and they partnered with THD.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I just verified that. Soldano owns Jet City and THD is a company partnership.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well I didnt know. Thats why I was asking.

Thanks Marty!!!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'll have to check them out closer. Looks like some quality stuff. Hell, Mike Soldano's budget stuff is better than some other companies top line stuff.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ain't that the truth. Nothing wrong with owning a Jet City amp.


----------



## BluesRocker

Look them up on youtube the amp that is modeled after the SLO is pretty sweet


----------



## thrawn86

I actually had my eye on the 20w head, but it's EL84's.....I was shooting for something different and that PicoValve sounds cool. Of course, for an extra $100, an Egnater Tweaker would be in order. What to do, what to do.

Oh yeah, I'm broke and have another child on the way....solves that!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well as much as it is not politically correct, I will still say that if we all had to use something other than a Marshall, we could do it and sound just as good. There's just too many good amps out there.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well. I have cured my gas for atleast a good 6 months to a year.


----------



## thrawn86

Ahh, but the Marshall sound has spoiled us all; thus we all return to Marshall eventually.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm broke and have another child on the way....solves that!



Where there's a will, there's a way. I'm counting on you to pull it off.


----------



## thrawn86

A little something here and there is fine. I just won't go overboard.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Well. I have cured my gas for atleast a good 6 months to a year.



Sorry, you're wrong. You're next bout of gas will be in 70 days. A special deal. You may have to sell something to get it.

Gas can be controlled, but it never goes away.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Sorry, you're wrong. You're next bout of gas will be in 70 days. A special deal. You may have to sell something to get it.
> 
> Gas can be controlled, but it never goes away.



I doubt it. I had to borrow some money to get the Soldano. I just couldnt pass up on the price. So I am stuck for a while. And I am...wait for it.....Satisfied.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Marty knows about chain reaction gas. You buy something and then you buy items for the item you just bought. Strat guitar, new pickups, tech bill. It all is part of the gas.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Amen to that, Brother T N L.


----------



## BluesRocker

I did buy in a chain reaction. 
Pickups
Gretsch
Soldano


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's the worst kind of GAS there is. It could last for weeks.


----------



## BluesRocker

Actually no. I found the tone I want. I dont want any other amps cause I have 5 now. Dont need any more guitars cause I have 11 that cover about every tone possible. And about 30-40 pedals.


----------



## MartyStrat54

So easy now to shrug it off after a big buying spree, but the GAS is deadly and loves to strike its victim down without warning.


----------



## thrawn86

Gas Gas Gas Gas Gas Gas Gas!


----------



## BluesRocker

LOL.. I think I am very good for now. I may get like a few packs of strings but that will be it.


----------



## thrawn86

thrawn86 said:


> Gas Gas Gas Gas Gas Gas Gas!


Run your eyes across that a few times and it looks like a dirty word.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Damn that GAS sounds as bad a Filipino Blue Ball or North Korean Clap.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Damn that GAS sounds as bad a Filipino Blue Ball or North Korean Clap.



WOW!


----------



## thrawn86

Guys, I'm out for tonight.....if you haven't voted on the Shred Contest, make sure you find some time to do so. G'nite.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You might go buy some strings and ask the girl in the music store out. That's all part of GAS.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> You might go buy some strings and ask the girl in the music store out. That's all part of GAS.



There isnt a girl that works at our music store. But I think I posted her pic once. There is one who can play better than most guys i have seen. She is hot. Oh did I mention I watched her play Cliffs of Dover perfectly?


----------



## BluesRocker

thrawn86 said:


> Guys, I'm out for tonight.....if you haven't voted on the Shred Contest, make sure you find some time to do so. G'nite.



Night Thrawn! I voted!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I can't find the shred thread. Is it in Backstage?


----------



## BluesRocker

The Cellar


----------



## MartyStrat54

I placed my vote.


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxbFcugk6yY]YouTube - Gretchen Menn, DiMarzio.com Featured Artist[/ame]

Wow.. She is HOT!! and that was Larry Dimarzio's original 59 LP


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think I am going to crash a little early. Wish me luck.


----------



## BluesRocker

Night Marty!


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin When The Levee Breaks by Zepparella[/ame]

Damn!!! All of them are hot. But that drummer.. SHIT!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Excellent. They are hot and good both.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yes I would agree. Thought I would leave you with that tonight Marty! Ill leave ya alone now so you can crash!


----------



## MartyStrat54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU8XqHom_ho&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin's - "The Lemon Song" Covered by Zepparella -[/ame]

Squeeze my lemon...till the juice runs down my leg. Alrighty then.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anybody here yet?


----------



## MartyStrat54

SoundClick artist: Chuck Hall Band - The Chuck Hall Band - Phoenix Arizonas Premier Blues Rock Guitarist

This is my good friend, Chuck Hall, from Phoenix. Here is a link to some clips from his home page.

OFFICIAL HOME OF THE CHUCK HALL BAND  -  www.chuckhalllive.com


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wow, you know Chuck??? I've seen him play. He's awesome. He's got like 3 CD's or something like that. Maybe more. 

That's cool that you are friends with him.


----------



## thrawn86

Hello all. Enjoying a nice caffeine free diet cola on ice and watching Star Trek: TNG. Also drawing up a map to our backpacking destination for the weekend.


----------



## MartyStrat54

He and I are almost the same age. We are like five months apart. He has been divorced multiple times...check. Plays a mean blues guitar...check. Still writes songs about things that go wrong...double check.

Played at my 40th birthday party.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello Pauly.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey Thrawn. Waz up dawg?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nothing like an early fall hike in the high country.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I somehow don't think it is the low country.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anyway, Chuck has been around for years and has played everywhere including his big European fan base (really big in Sweden and Norway). I really enjoyed him best with the Brick Wall band. Man those were some damn good days. Late 80's. Char Has The Blues night club. The best place in town to see him.


----------



## rads

Hi Guys...

Just hearing CHB, and they definitely have killer bass player...
John Willis plays tight and groovy in the band..


----------



## rads

oops...seems the bass player i meant was (maybe) Junior Cota??


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> I somehow don't think it is the low country.



6,500' elevation where we base. From there, you can trek to some nice lakes at 7,000'+.

Chuck sounds pretty good. I'm not always in the Blues mood, but it's like scratching a good itch when I am.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I looked and he has 4 CD's and a bunch of MP3's.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good afternoon rads.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How's it going, rads?


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads-I couldn't tell you who his drummer or bass player is. I knew his original band and they to me were the best. This was say 1987 to 1992. Since then, he has shuffled a lot of back up players into the band. I knew Mark on drums and Scott on bass. They were awesome and so damn tight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

In the old days he used to do a lot of SRV covers and Willie Dixon and Albert Collins. Some of the songs are on his CD's.


----------



## rads

Good night everybody...
everything seems well in here...
@Marty, i was listening some medley of CHB from your links, and bass solo was awesome.
And it's Junior Cota.
Maybe all the songs in the list was played by Junior, since it's very similar way of playing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

At the end of the song selection it says, "Full." If you click on that it shows what CD the music is from. Cota played on the CHB III CD and the Sweden CD.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I wish I played in Sweden every year. What a gig.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it doesn't look like it's going to be a good turnout. I guess maybe I will turn out the lights and say the party's over.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Yeah, it's awfully slow tonight. We really miss Cody.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody is like one of the main ingredients.


----------



## MartyStrat54

C ya tomorrow T N L.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This concludes this edition of Late Night Talk Show.

My thanks goes out to rads for being on the show.


----------



## BluesRocker

Sorry guys. I just now got a chance to check in. I'll scroll through tonights segment when I get home. Works a bitch tonight.


----------



## rads

Nice avatar COdy..


----------



## BluesRocker

Haha thanks. That's how the Soldano makes me feel when I play it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had to do a little research to refresh my memory. It is Mark Riggs and Scott Andrews that I was trying to remember. These guys were the original drummer and bass player for the Chuck Hall and the Brick Wall band. Later it was just the Chuck Hall band.


----------



## solarburn

I can't believe I'm a year late to this thread.WTF

Chuck plays some tasty stuff man. Zepporella is hot Zep!
I need to get some passives for my EC1000 but I don't know what to get. Usually I'd just pop in some SD's but I may try something else in the Dimarzio line...Pafs?


----------



## BluesRocker

Joe I ordered the bridge paf for my lp. Was originally the EJ custom but it was on backorder. I should get it this week. I'll keep ya informed.


----------



## MartyStrat54

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I can't believe I'm a year late to this thread.WTF
> 
> Chuck plays some tasty stuff man. Zepporella is hot Zep!
> I need to get some passives for my EC1000 but I don't know what to get. Usually I'd just pop in some SD's but I may try something else in the Dimarzio line...Pafs?



Some nights this thread is firing on all cylinders and the info is really good. This started out with me whining about different guitar pickups. I now have made my choice and the Explorer and the Fat Strat are at the shop getting the new pickups installed. Both guitars will have a split coil option in the bridge.

Fat Strat

Heavy Blues 2-Neck
Fast Track 1-Middle
Full Size Air Zone-Bridge

Explorer

Air Norton-Neck
Air Zone-Bridge

I wanted to take the Explorer that was set up for metal and made it into a Blues/Classic Rock guitar. The Strat should be able to do a lot of things well. All new pickups by DiMarzio.


----------



## LuredMaul

Any word on when they come home?


----------



## MartyStrat54

No and I'm not going to be one of those hounding customers. I figure in a few more days though. They had a lot of business sitting on the floor when I got there. They weren't waiting on it and the boss man comes down on Saturdays to work. I believe he works a few evenings as well depending on the amount of work they have. I'd rather go to the cafe and wait to eat, then to go in and be the only customers.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Some nights this thread is firing on all cylinders and the info is really good. This started out with me whining about different guitar pickups. I now have made my choice and the Explorer and the Fat Strat are at the shop getting the new pickups installed. Both guitars will have a split coil option in the bridge.
> 
> Fat Strat
> 
> Heavy Blues 2-Neck
> Fast Track 1-Middle
> Full Size Air Zone-Bridge
> 
> Explorer
> 
> Air Norton-Neck
> Air Zone-Bridge
> 
> I wanted to take the Explorer that was set up for metal and made it into a Blues/Classic Rock guitar. The Strat should be able to do a lot of things well. All new pickups by DiMarzio.



Well you know me. I'm pretty much a Dimarzio guy. They've got plenty of choices and I like what I've had already. I'll be look'n forward to your review especially in the Explorer. Not to exclude the Strat either. I want to hear about it too.


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Joe I ordered the bridge paf for my lp. Was originally the EJ custom but it was on backorder. I should get it this week. I'll keep ya informed.



For sure want to hear about this too. Really don't know what I'm going to go with for the ESP. I'll be checking them out and list them here for you guyz to help me with. The EMG's are not what I want but I knew that going in on the guitar. Figured I'd change them out along with the pots to better go with my play'n. I do dig how the guitar feels though.


----------



## diesect20022000

In the bridge i use Gibson 500T's,EMG85's,BareKnuckle MiracleMan's,PainKillers and ONE SD Invader. They're all around 17.k minus the EMG's and the Invader's 19.2 K though i'm not particularly fond of the Invader it's popularity amongst contemporary and deth metal styles is gaining momentum. I like the Jb too. JB and 500T are my favorites.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Joe. If you are thinking of switching out pickups and like the PAF tone PM me your address and I can mail you a few pickups I have laying around that are PAF style and see if you like them.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Just got done with yakking at Joe on the phone. I talked how long?


:cool2:


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty I my have to yak on the phone with ya this weekend. Maybe. I'll let ya know.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LATE NIGHT TALK SHOW!

With your host, MartyStrat54 and his every so accommodating sidekick, Thunder N Lightning.


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Hey Joe. If you are thinking of switching out pickups and like the PAF tone PM me your address and I can mail you a few pickups I have laying around that are PAF style and see if you like them.



Thanx Cody thats a great offer. Problem is with the ESP having the actives is I need to get new pots when I put other pups in especially passives. I won't be able to just pop and play. I'll just listen to what you find and go from there. Really appreciate the offer though.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Just got done with yakking at Joe on the phone. I talked how long?
> 
> 
> :cool2:



That's how it is when we get on the line my friend. Good times!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Nothing like a good friend.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm here boss man.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, well. T N L is in da house,


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joe, you hang in there. I guarantee there is enough DiMarzio experience here to get you set up.


----------



## solarburn

I'm thinking so.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello Keith.

Hello Cody.

Hello Joey.

Hello rads.

Any of you guys out there for tonight?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joe, what sort of sound are you going for? Like my Explorer possibly?


----------



## BluesRocker

No problem Joe. I forgot about that having 25k pots in it. You can still use them. I think I have one now that has 25s in it. The ones I was gonna send were this brand that is cheap but damn good. Called GFS. They make some nice stuff.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I can't wait to hear the Explorer:


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Joe, what sort of sound are you going for? Like my Explorer possibly?



I'm wondering about them Vintage Pafs like this:

DiMarzio.com

I may go lower output just to see. My Tele is already set up for beef when I need it I may try to get the ESP to go more classic rock/blues...

I am very interested to hear how your explorer turns out.


----------



## solarburn

The Paf Pro looks good too...

DiMarzio.com

Low notes have both snap and chunk, and there is a spike in the mid-range that gives the pickup a subtle “aw” vowel sound, like a wah-wah pedal stopped in the middle. Treble response is tweaked, so high notes stand out without getting brittle.


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> No problem Joe. I forgot about that having 25k pots in it. You can still use them. I think I have one now that has 25s in it. The ones I was gonna send were this brand that is cheap but damn good. Called GFS. They make some nice stuff.



What Pafs are you getting now?


----------



## MartyStrat54

The page didn't come up right. Were you referring to the 36th Anniversary PAF's? They are much smoother than a PAF Pro which is voiced more modern.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> The page didn't come up right. Were you referring to the 36th Anniversary PAF's? They are much smoother than a PAF Pro which is voiced more modern.



Yeah the 36th Anni. Interested in both though. The Paf Pro too.

I see the links aren't opening on the page I had copied from.


----------



## MartyStrat54

F-spaced Air Classic™ Bridge DP191F
We love the sound of late 1950s humbuckers, but we didn't want to simply imitate them by using Alnico 2 or "aged" Alnico 5 magnets. Airbucker™ technology was created to capture all of the best sonic qualities of vintage humbuckers while avoiding the technical problems. The Air Classic™ has the same sweet sound as a classic humbucker, but Airbucker™ technology permits us to use a more reliable full-strength Alnico 5 magnet and still reduce string-pull to increase sustain and sensitivity. The result is an almost vocal, three-dimensional sound that jumps off the string faster and stays true as it sustains. The sense of touch and control this provides will offer you an unequalled ability to create your own sound.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> F-spaced Air Classic™ Bridge DP191F
> We love the sound of late 1950s humbuckers, but we didn't want to simply imitate them by using Alnico 2 or "aged" Alnico 5 magnets. Airbucker™ technology was created to capture all of the best sonic qualities of vintage humbuckers while avoiding the technical problems. The Air Classic™ has the same sweet sound as a classic humbucker, but Airbucker™ technology permits us to use a more reliable full-strength Alnico 5 magnet and still reduce string-pull to increase sustain and sensitivity. The result is an almost vocal, three-dimensional sound that jumps off the string faster and stays true as it sustains. The sense of touch and control this provides will offer you an unequalled ability to create your own sound.



That right there gets my attention. Like that!


----------



## solarburn

What is F spaced?


----------



## BluesRocker

Joe, I put the EJ Custom in the neck. Love the tone of it. And the PAF 36 anniv. Is on order. Both dimarzio. 

The EJ is real sweet and smooth in the neck. I can get some nice smooth Santana style tones out of it. I like it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Those are the Classic PAF's. About 225mV output. Just what Cody likes.


----------



## MartyStrat54

solarburnDSL50 said:


> What is F spaced?



Originally it meant Fender, but now Gibson is using F-Spaced in the bridge and regular spaced in the neck. That's how my Explorer is. The F-Spaced is a hair wider than a regular space.


----------



## BluesRocker

I was going to get the air classic but MF only carries them in double black. I need black/cream


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Joe, I put the EJ Custom in the neck. Love the tone of it. And the PAF 36 anniv. Is on order. Both dimarzio.
> 
> The EJ is real sweet and smooth in the neck. I can get some nice smooth Santana style tones out of it. I like it.



Good. I was hoping you got the Anniversary. Now I'll just sit back and wait to hear about it. Excellent.


----------



## MartyStrat54

All of our full-size humbuckers except the X2N® are available in two polepiece spacings. F-spacing refers to the wider of the two spacings. For proper string alignment and balanced output, F-spaced humbuckers should be used in the bridge position on all guitars with string spacing at the bridge of 2.1" (53 mm) or greater. On these guitars, if the nut width is 1-11/16” (43 mm) or greater, F-spaced pickups can be used in the neck position as well.
Why are there two different spacings?
A long time ago (in the 20th century, actually) the electric guitar world was divided between Gibson and Fender designs. One of the differences between the two was string spacing. In general, Gibson chose a narrower string spacing at the bridge than Fender, and therefore the polepieces on Gibson humbuckers were closer together than the magnets on Fender pickups. When guitar shops started installing humbuckers in the bridge position of Strats, it was obvious that the strings didn’t line up with the polepieces, and if the E strings were too far outside, the sound could suffer. Our first humbuckers followed the original Gibson spacing, and we call them standard-spaced. When we released our first humbuckers with wider spacing, Floyd Rose bridges were very popular. Floyd string-spacing is the same as Fender spacing, so we naturally called the new pickups F-spaced.
How do I know which spacing to use?
F-spaced pickups measure 2.01" (51 mm) center-to-center from the first polepiece to the sixth. Standard-spaced pickups measure 1.90" (48 mm). Although some players believe that F-spaced pickups are only for the bridge position of tremolo bridge guitars, many guitars with fixed bridges (including late 1990s Gibson Les Pauls and Epiphone LPs) should have F-spaced pickups in the bridge position. Most tremolo equipped guitars that have a nut width of 1-11/16” (43mm) or more should also use an F-spaced pickup in the neck position. If you’re replacing a bridge-position pickup and you're not sure what your string-spacing is, it's usually better to get an F-spaced model. It is not necessary for the strings to pass exactly over the center of the polepieces for best performance, but it is wise to avoid a situation where the E strings are sitting completely outside of the outer polepieces.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Originally it meant Fender, but now Gibson is using F-Spaced in the bridge and regular spaced in the neck. That's how my Explorer is. The F-Spaced is a hair wider than a regular space.



Thanx Marty. I didn't know what that was about.


----------



## BluesRocker

I always use F Spaced pickups for tremolo equipped guitars.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> I was going to get the air classic but MF only carries them in double black. I need black/cream



Did you try Sigler?


----------



## MartyStrat54

My Explorer was double black, but I went with the black/creme. Looks really good.


----------



## BluesRocker

No I wnt ahead and got the paf. It should be here this week.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I like the black/creme look. Really classy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

A lull in the activity.


----------



## BluesRocker

Alright guys I gotta get back to work. I'll check in after I get off and post. The show will ve over then but who cares. 

Cya!


----------



## BluesRocker

Alright guys I gotta get back to work. I'll check in after I get off and post. The show will ve over then but who cares. 

Cya!


----------



## solarburn

I'm checking out some reviews on the Paf Pro and then I'll get to the Anniversary.


----------



## solarburn

Ok I'm done reading PU reviews. Too many polar opposite and in between opinions on them plus the gear differences used. I'll just stick with you guyz here. That cluster F' pissed me off more than anything else hehe.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I still say you may want to go with the Air Classics or the 36th Anniversary set.

Either set is smooth, rich and creamy. Not high output, but you are not wanting high output.

I went with the same pickup in the bridge on the Strat and Explorer, but they both will sound different. Ash versus mahogany. Set neck versus bolt on.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That makes a major difference.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> I still say you may want to go with the Air Classics or the 36th Anniversary set.
> 
> Either set is smooth, rich and creamy. Not high output, but you are not wanting high output.
> 
> I went with the same pickup in the bridge on the Strat and Explorer, but they both will sound different. Ash versus mahogany. Set neck versus bolt on.



Yep. Don't need HO. Sounds about right with either of these 2. You know I like to use guitar roll off to hit in between stuff so these will do that.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Rolled off, these are like glass.


----------



## rads

good evening everybody...
today is holiday in here...and a bad news coming...mike portnoy left dream theater..
damn...indonesian dream theater fans club are trying to get DT show next year..and the drummer left...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I would stay up longer, but none of the regulars are here tonight. (Cody had to leave.) I got to get around a little early, so maybe it's a good thing.

Thanks for hanging tonight Joe. When Cody gets his PAF I'm sure he will pass on the information.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Just as I say that, rads shows up.

Hello rads.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hey rads, how are you?


----------



## solarburn

Ok man. I'm gonna do some other stuff then. I'll check back with you tomorry then. Later amigos!


----------



## MartyStrat54

We had been discussing Air Classic and 36th Anniversary PAF pickups. My friend Joe is looking at using them in an ESP (Les Paul).


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well rads, thanks for stopping by. Maybe see ya much later today.

I've got to get up early. Good night everyone.


----------



## LuredMaul

you almost have to try a Dimarzio PAF labled anything first......it's the baseline pickup...then if it isn't spot on then you know where to go from the PAF be it the Pro or 36th anni.


----------



## rads

Hi TNL, Marty...and Joe
36th anniversary PAF is very interesting...too bad, dealer in here don't have it. My friend intend to use one in his SG.
Air Classic, hmmm...i think this is the pickup used by paul gilbert in his new signature guitar.
Ash body, maple neck and rosewood fretboard. Even ash will boost the mid-high, but air classic in paul's guitar seems having the right fat n warm tone. Or is it because the VM he used?


----------



## rads

Hello Keith...


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> you almost have to try a Dimarzio PAF labled anything first......it's the baseline pickup...then if it isn't spot on then you know where to go from the PAF be it the Pro or 36th anni.



Yeah but the Air Classics are less output than the 36th Anniversaries. Joe is still considering them. How do you determine that line between the 36 and the Classics?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith, thanks for stopping by. I got to get up early. See ya "later today."


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I made a call earlier today to the tech shop. I wasn't calling to see if they had started on my guitars (they hadn't). I was calling because I decided that I was going to have them split coil the neck pickup as well as the bridge. I figure that in a way, doing this, it will give me the effect of two soapbars in the Explorer.

Keith, do you have any thoughts on the "single coil" sound of an Air Norton and Air Zone?


----------



## LuredMaul

the split tones are ok but nothing amazing,but, useful.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is there a DiMarzio pickup that is killer both as a humbucker and a split coil?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello and welcome to Late Night Talk Show. I am your host MartyStrat54. Please join us and share your questions.

T N L should be along shortly.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Better late than never. I'm here.


----------



## LuredMaul

ya know if there is I've lost track of that fact long ago....lol

was always busy looking for a perfect bridge or neck tone. :/


----------



## LuredMaul

How goes guys...been hitting the Hay early lately and popping in here n there during late night smoke breaks.


----------



## BluesRocker

I'll be popping in and out through th show tonight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I'm probably going to cut it in early again tonight. I have to get up early again.

It's great to have you though Keith.


----------



## LuredMaul

Grade School band started Tues. so I been workin mah ass off all week.


----------



## MartyStrat54

As far as what??? Sales and waiting on fourth graders? Don't tell me you're a brass expert too?


----------



## LuredMaul

well the Store is a FULL line store and it's just me and the owner soooo..

I gotta know mah Shit.

We went to the School Tues. and did a spheal n then rent instruments and accessories for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wow you should be busy dude. I know all about the pitch to get rentals happening. Good to see that business has picked up.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

A fifth grader with a trombone is like scary as shit.


----------



## BluesRocker

Imagine the 9th graders with the flutes.


----------



## LuredMaul

Yeah I do "Everything" clean toilets,mow grass,repair guitars,fix and tune drums,setup violins,cellos, stock boy, order taker and giver, light band instrument repair, slight amp repair, PA installs,Sound Man, ROADIE, console piano mover....you name it gets done by me or with me.


----------



## LuredMaul

BluesRocker said:


> Imagine the 9th graders with the flutes.



One time At band Camp..............


----------



## thrawn86

Good Evening fellow Marshians.  Just a quick hello as I make the rounds and then off to bed. Up early to backpacking......no Marshalls, but still quite enjoyable.


----------



## LuredMaul

Sup Thrawn


----------



## MartyStrat54

Watch out for flash flooding.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That shit is nasty. A lot of people get killed up here by flash flooding.


----------



## thrawn86

Off topic, but there was a huge explosion this afternoon in San Bruno CA, just south of SF. Pressurized gas line went off and destroyed 53 homes.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That will ruin your day and leave you stunned.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'm about to nod off. I'm really tired. You guys all take care.


----------



## LuredMaul

Night Marty


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Later dudes.


----------



## diesect20022000

I need some steak...later peeps....and not those gross little easter treats of death peeps either...


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm old. Care to translate that for me?


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Sorry guys... Just a hair shy of hammered here... But has anyone else listened to Aerosmith's "Toys In The Attic" from start to finish lately? Holy sh** what an amazing album! Maybe I'm closer to sloshed than I think, but y'all outta give it a listen if ya can... Right now its just floatin' my boat BIG TIME!

Anyhoo... I hope y'all are havin' a great night and stay tuned for that famous (soon to be syndicated) Martimus Maximus *HOT HOT HOT...* show...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUz-7oWaOV4[/ame]


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Since this is "technically" about pickups... My PRS is currently out having a Sustainiac system put in... Anyone here have any input on what the Sustainiac pickups (neck position obviously) sound luke to them?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anyone around?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anybody here?


----------



## watchtheskies

MartyStrat54 said:


> Anybody here?



yup


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's going on? I know you, but I don't know your name.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

well u know my name.


----------



## watchtheskies

MartyStrat54 said:


> What's going on? I know you, but I don't know your name.



I am Xenu, intergalactic lord and master,

just having a cup of tea


----------



## MartyStrat54

That I do. It looks like the ratings are going down on the Late Night Talk Show. Maybe I need to bring in some hot chicks like Howard Stern.


----------



## MartyStrat54

watchtheskies said:


> I am Xenu, intergalactic lord and master,
> 
> just having a cup of tea



I'm glad you can still find the time for tea.:cool2:


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

We need Rockin Lisa on this show.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I don't think Rockin Lisa is going to pop in tonight.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Why Not


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> Why Not



The Vegas odds are against it.

Wassup Joey.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey guys


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I've been making a sandwich. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

The Blues Man cometh.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Cody. Are you going to be able to stay a while?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey dropped by and I was scratching my ass and T N L was making a sandwich, so no one was here when he dropped in. I don't know if he will be back.


----------



## BluesRocker

Got my gretsch in today. Didn't get to play it though.


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty I cant stay too long. I'll do what I can though. Prolly no more than 10 min.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That's cool. Did it come UPS/FedEx?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I'll shut it down in about 15. We haven't been doing so well now that the old man hit his 10K mark.


----------



## BluesRocker

Came ups. And he usually gets at my hous by 2 and he didn't make it til after 3 when I was headed out the door fir work.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Need to get an interactive "podcast" of this show so that those of us who aren't late night animals can take part...


----------



## joshuaaewallen

BluesRocker said:


> Got my gretsch in today. Didn't get to play it though.



Looking forward to a full review. Gonna put up some clips so we can see/hear?


----------



## MM54

I'm either really late or really early, but I do read you guy's conversations the day after 

And to whoever posted about Toys In The Attic a page back - I have it on vinyl and listen to it he whole way through often, it's great!


----------



## BluesRocker

hey Matt, you are actually very early. About 7 hours early.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Or about 13 hours late.

12 to 3 AM.

Late Night Talk Show.

Show subject to ending early due to lack of guests.


----------



## BluesRocker

Ill be here all night tonight boss!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good to hear that.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah I have been playing with the Gretsch all day. Man is it a pain in the ass to string. Got pics of if in the guitar section.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I checked it out. It has the big ole Bigsby tailpiece which everyone likes for the sustain (and not for the tremolo).

What is that color. Flame orange?

Nice buy.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah I checked it out. It has the big ole Bigsby tailpiece which everyone likes for the sustain (and not for the tremolo).
> 
> What is that color. Flame orange?
> 
> Nice buy.



Its called Orange Stain.

yeah I love the sustain this thing has. even though it took me about 45 minutes to restring it.


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByRuUj6AQVU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - Late Night Talk Show[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm late to my own show. I was watching college football.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thought you would like that Marty. Especially the ending. LOL


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's a lot of fun making those. Unless you make one, you don't know how much work is involved in making a 2 and a half minute long video.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah I spent about half an hour on it. I was trying to figure out how to go about it.. Hope TNL doesnt find it offensive.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let's see if he even notices it. (He-he-he.)


----------



## BluesRocker

Bwahaha. If he comes in and says "Im here boss, better late than never" I will prolly die laughing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey that's really odd that the "packaging" plastic was cut out and fitted under the bridge of your Gretsch.


----------



## BluesRocker

I know, isnt it? I didnt even notice it until AFTER I restrung it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

And like Hayride said, it would have a damping effect on the bridge. Isn't that a pressure style bride? The string tension is what holds it in place (like most arch tops).


----------



## BluesRocker

Yup it is. Cause I shifted it a couple of times on accident. Oh well. haha


----------



## MartyStrat54

I know what Hayride was talking about putting index pins in place to keep the bridge centered (where you think it is the best spot).

I would want a luthier to determine that spot so the intonation will be correct. String length is very critical for proper intonation.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah I wont do it thats for damn sure. I am pretty good at setting them up, but I am not that precise.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'm here. I came here earlier and no one was here at that time.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Shawn!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Glad to see ya T N L>>>>><<<<<


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How's that new guitar, Cody?


----------



## BluesRocker

Kicks ass man. Thanks for asking. The Pups in it are real nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Cody's already talking about putting a Super 3 in the bridge and a Tone Zone in the neck.


----------



## MartyStrat54

How's that for anticipating what your question would be? Pretty scary. huh?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Now that's a load of BS.


----------



## BluesRocker

Wow. Actually I wont change these out. The reason why is that there is hardly no way to access the control cavity without knocking a hole in the side of it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes it is. A big old load of BS.

You always give the stock pickup a go. Sometimes they will impress you.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I've owned a couple of arch tops. Never did anything to them except sell them.


----------



## BluesRocker

I have always wanted to get a hollowbody but never did break down and get one. So I decided that if I were to get one it would be a Gretsch. Then this one popped up. Go figure.


----------



## BluesRocker

Here is a clip I just did with the Gretsch on the Soldano clean channel. Kinda rough sounding but all my shit is that way. Middle selector switch too. Sounds out of phase though. 

http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/226985_4y5lz/gretsch1.mp3


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've owned four and I wish I still had the 1972 ES-335. My God that would be retirement money right there.

Oh, I've told you I also bought a brand new 1973 Gretsch Super Country Gentleman. After getting it, I was 18 and my idea of what I wanted to look like changed and I traded the SCG off and took a beating. I then bought a 1974 Custom Cherry Sunburst Les Paul.

If I knew then what I know now, I would have put the guitar in a well maintained environment.


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn Marty. Dont you hate it when shit like that happens. That is almost as bad as someone having a 59 Les Paul and selling it in the 70's then looking at the prices of them now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Those two guitars would be over 50K.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well my 69 Gold Top was stolen. It was like valued at over $3000 in 1990. It's like $12K now.


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn. I want a gold top sooo bad.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I'd cry if my Les Paul got stolen.


----------



## BluesRocker

I would too Shawn. Hell, any of my Gibsons I would cry if they were stolen.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it can happen at any time. These guys that are rich and have these big guitar collections shouldn't be advertising them on the forum.


----------



## MartyStrat54

There have been several that had like thirty guitars that they showed. It's a good way to set yourself up for trouble.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well all I have to say is let me catch the little bastard who thinks he can steal my stuff. Then Ill show him a 45 with hollowpoints that says he wont touch anything.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

How did your Gold Top get stolen?


----------



## MartyStrat54

To make it short, I was playing at a regular club we booked at. It was in Sedona, AZ. We always left our gear there as they had a 140 pound guard dog on the premise. Well only certain bar employees would know that I put my guitar under the stage. The bass player put his there too.

Again, to be brief, the bar owners son owed drug money to a guitar player and to even his debt, he stole the bass and my Les Paul to pay off his drug debt. The sheriff's department lost the paperwork and the case collapsed as time went by. Then the paperwork was found, but they didn't care at this point. I found out all the above info on my own.

I always like to say this as well, the bar burned to the ground in a mysterious fire and there was no insurance.


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn Marty!! Did you burn down the club?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wow, a bar fire. That's too bad.


----------



## Joey Voltage

sweet, I just got done recording the little lesson I wanted to do for daves lick thread. It's an alternate picking one, although I not too sure how much use it will be....


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Joey!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Even thought the Statue of Limitations has expired, I will still deny any knowledge of said fire.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Joey. We were just talking about an Arizona B-B-Q.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Even thought the Statue of Limitations has expired, I will still deny any knowledge of said fire.



 Well said Marty.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wassup Joey.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I probably would have done the same thing


----------



## BluesRocker

I would have left some people in it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh and a year after the robbery, the bar owners son was beat up really bad and had to go to the hospital. He had a broken wrist and several broken ribs. It was an anniversary gift.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's back when I got even with those who fucked with me and my stuff. Now I'm older, wiser and well armed.


----------



## BluesRocker

Baseball bats?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

You must know people in "low" places.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I wasn't there but someone told me it was a tire iron.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Isn't Sedona a biker town?


----------



## BluesRocker

Tire iron eh? Good choice. I like baseball bats.


----------



## MartyStrat54

There are the rich artists and "white" people and then there are the bikers, meth heads and homeless. It's not a city without its problems.

Anyone with street smarts can get anything done for a price.


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSKYTGQtEeU]YouTube - Guy hit with baseball bat[/ame]


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well a guitar is a tool and if someone steals my tools, they will end up in the hospital.


----------



## BluesRocker

Theyll end up dead here. lol


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So that basturd is still living up in Sedona?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, the last time I checked he was still living up there. If I approached him now about it at gun point, he would probably drop to his knees and beg for mercy.


----------



## BluesRocker

Bwhahaha! You evil man you!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've done some things that can only be described as revenge motivated.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Marty, you have a concealed carry?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've had a concealed carry since 1999.


----------



## BluesRocker

Ill put it in my notes to never piss you off Marty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sounds like smart advice. You know what makes a man with a gun so dangerous?

If he ain't afraid of dying. 

Gun + No fear of dying = One scary mudder fucker.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I was wondering if you left to go pop someone.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I left to make a kitchen run. This is going to be a full show tonight. I wish that Keith would stop in. I see he was unloading a lot of pickups. Good for him.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I saw that. Looked like he was doing okay too. He sold his big ticket item.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I saw that too. The David Gilmour loaded Strat pick guard.


----------



## BluesRocker

I wanted that DG pickguard too. I didnt know he had one and wanted to sell it until after it was sold.


----------



## MartyStrat54

His prices are very fair. I guess that's why the Strat pick guard went quickly.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Did we loose you Cody?


----------



## MartyStrat54

No Keith and no rads. Makes a difference.


----------



## BluesRocker

No I am still here Marty, Was doing some research


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I thought we would see those guys tonight.


----------



## BluesRocker

Me too. But oh well. Maybe tomorrow though hopefully. I was kinda mad today cause my PAF didnt come in. Should be here Monday or Tues I guess.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well Cody I hope you aren't developing a light case of GAS.


----------



## BluesRocker

No I was searching some stuff about my computer. Had to do some programming.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm looking at the weather as I want to go to a multi-day music festival east of Wichita. But the weather is looking like rain and the festival grounds is prone to flooding. My sister performs there, so she is already there. I guess I'll know by late Monday if I am going.


----------



## BluesRocker

awesome! I love going to festivals. I love the multi-day ones


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it looks like it is time to wrap the show up. I appreciate that Cody was able to hang with us all night long.


----------



## BluesRocker

No problem Marty. I will do the same tomorrow too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This is your host, MartyStrat54 saying "Goodnight" to all of those were viewing the show as a lurker. Join us next time if you will. 

Until then, Adios from the Late Night Talk Show.


----------



## BluesRocker

Pre show Bump.. Ready to get this party started!


----------



## Joey Voltage

Cool!,I'm ready. I just submitted my entry for the Lick section here. the only problem is that everytime I play it back I hear something about it I don't like


----------



## BluesRocker

Thats the joy of being an artist Joey. I do that everytime I record soemthing


----------



## Joey Voltage

It still sucks though... I'm never happy


----------



## BluesRocker

Me either. I think thats why I have so much equipment


----------



## Joey Voltage

I only recdently started playing the guitar again after a long bout without playing. I go months sometimes. The last time I seriously played was for that More with Less Contest


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn. I play nearly every day. Give or take a bit depending on how work is.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Me too. Although, I just [plug into that small crate most of the time If I'm just practicing


----------



## BluesRocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByRuUj6AQVU&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Late Night Talk Show[/ame]

Figured I would post this again. It needed it. LOL


----------



## BluesRocker

I go big Joey. lol I plug into the VM and the Soldano and hit "BOTH" on my Radial switch and crank both of them. LOL


----------



## Joey Voltage

I used to play everyday, but I feel so torn between everything. Amp fixing tweaking building, and a host of other distractions. I NEEED a band I have decidedc. I miss being a musician, not that I think I will get anywhere


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm here. A newb was having major problems and I had to answer his PM to me.


----------



## BluesRocker

Well I am in a band but we havent practiced in a long time. Everyone just has shit going on lately


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I'm here. A newb was having major problems and I had to answer his PM to me.



Isnt that what the BooBs thread is for?


----------



## Joey Voltage

I want to try one of those, I just have to come up with some good banter


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome to Late Night Talk Show. I am your host, MartyStrat54. Looks like we have some guest chomping at the bit to get this party started.


----------



## BluesRocker

Im ready to party. Got the beer too!


----------



## Joey Voltage

nice to see you marty, did the emergency regard a top hat and some jack daniels?


----------



## MartyStrat54

He was having trouble getting a 9100 and a JMP-1 working right.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I should have told him to send you a PM


----------



## BluesRocker

Joey Voltage said:


> nice to see you marty, did the emergency regard a top hat and some jack daniels?



He was trying to get some Marlboro Reds off the newb.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hello, I'm on board.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Was his problem that he inadvertently threw the JMP1 against the wall very hard when was trying to play the intro to Sweet Child O mine?


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's about time there Slo Poke.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I figured Marty for a Lucky Strikes kinda guy... Or maybe Pall Malls


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> Was his problem that he inadvertently threw the JMP1 against the wall very hard when was trying to play the intro to Sweet Child O mine?



I should have considered that when I was hashing out the advice. Maybe some Jack and some strong cigarettes would do the kid some good.


----------



## BluesRocker

Naa Joey. I think he is used to the Virgina Slims 150's


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I should have considered that when I was hashing out the advice. Maybe some Jack and some strong cigarettes would do the kid some good.



Thats good advice for anyone who plays guitar


----------



## Joey Voltage

Menthols? really


----------



## Joey Voltage

I had a roomate that loved menthols


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> I figured Marty for a Lucky Strikes kinda guy... Or maybe Pall Malls



When I did smoke, this was the transition of brands.

1.Marlboro Reds
2.Marlboro Greens
3.Salem
4.Winston
5.Pall Mall (smoked them in the Air Force cuz my supervisor smoked them.)
6.Marlboro Reds.

QUIT Cold Turkey.


----------



## BluesRocker

I smoked menthols when I used to smoke pot. Now its just Camel Lights.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Thats good advice for anyone who plays guitar



What about some good Mary Jane? I love Mary, I just can't get it here where I live. It's here, but I am a 55 year old hippie and it's tough to find a seller.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Plus I don't want to get busted.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> What about some good Mary Jane? I love Mary, I just can't get it here where I live. It's here, but I am a 55 year old hippie and it's tough to find a seller.



I quit MJ about 4 years ago. Good shit. But it wasnt for me. I was more of a pill head, quit that at the same time too. Met a girl that I quit for. Then BOOM she was gone. Oh well, I woudl be dead in a ditch somewhere if it wasnt for her.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

We don't want you getting busted Marty.


----------



## BluesRocker

Arising from the abyss is TNL!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Searched the world over and thought I found true love, she met another and BOOM I was gone.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Damn, T N L is rocking the house. Mr. Songwriter.


----------



## BluesRocker

I think we got a hit song going on here.. Keep it up Shawn.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Damn I need a banjo.


----------



## Joey Voltage

WellI tried Smoking MJ a couple of nights ago....... It didn't go very well


----------



## BluesRocker

I wonder if I go to the crossroads down in Clarksdale Mississippi and play something, if the devil will arrive?


----------



## MartyStrat54

How about a banjo with a wah-wah pedal and a Tube Screamer?


----------



## BluesRocker

I played enter sandman on a banjo once. Sounded pretty awesome!


----------



## Joey Voltage

hmmm 55yr old hippie, I hear stories of bar blazes, broken wrists, crowbars, concealed firearms, and somehow I don't link the two


----------



## Joey Voltage

Maybe you are just the best hippie I have ever heard of


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> WellI tried Smoking MJ a couple of nights ago....... It didn't go very well



Sorry to hear that. I would love to know what some boutique pot would do to me. I always got a rush off of it. Only later would it bring me down.


----------



## BluesRocker

I always went to sleep after wards. Thats why I didnt like it


----------



## Joey Voltage

Well, I didn't have anything to smoke it out of initially, not even an apple, or a beer can, so I had to use toilet paper which didn;t really work, and just stunk up the house.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> hmmm 55yr old hippie, I hear stories of bar blazes, broken wrists, crowbars, concealed firearms, and somehow I don't link the two



I blame it on all the Clint Eastwood and Charles Bronson movies. Rambo, Steven Seagall and others only made it worse.


----------



## BluesRocker

I remember smoking out of an empty beer can. Man the times.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Then two weeks later (two nights ago) I finally bought some Zig Zags, and smoked the whole joint. It was a terrible experience.


----------



## BluesRocker

What happened Joey?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Some guy just needed advice on how to make speaker wires for wiring up a 412 cab. I'm getting hit every 10 minutes. Arrgh!


----------



## rads

after bar story, this goes to smoking...

hi everyone...sorry, i just woke up...


----------



## BluesRocker

Whats up Rads!


----------



## Joey Voltage

It amplified everything I hate. I have slight Tinnitus from playing on loud stages, and this amplified it ten fold, almost to excruciating levels. i couldn't move either.. just dead weight. Some people are really good at functioning on it, but I was just reminded of why I never liked it in the first place


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I would like to have that sort of trouble, Joey.


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn Joey! That sounds shitty.


----------



## Joey Voltage

It also started making me remember a bunch of crap that wasn't important, like how the mall looked when I was a kid in like 1986, and what stores were where. I also started writing weird cryptic messages about it to my girlfriend to remind me as if it was really important.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What? Joey was using used toilet paper. It "stunk up the house."


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh boy, you're a regular joke house tonight.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I could also hear and pinpoint 60hz mains hum which is normally drowned out by traffic. I don't know why I could hear better, but it sucked! It wasn't good hearing


----------



## solarburn

I don't remember smoking it...must of been good chit.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Well I think it was a coffee filter, but toilet paper makes for a better story


----------



## solarburn

Lord of the rings 3 is on and Frodo is almost to the volcano...epic movie.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> Well I think it was a coffee filter, but toilet paper makes for a better story



I like the toilet paper with some Turkish hash stuck on the paper.


----------



## solarburn

Cody when are you getting those Pafs?


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Cody when are you getting those Pafs?



Well I am only getting one. I thought they would be in Saturday but no. Should be Monday, Tuesday at the latest. When I put them in. I dunno.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Lord of the rings 3 is on and Frodo is almost to the volcano...epic movie.



Does he fall in the volcano?


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Well I am only getting one. I thought they would be in Saturday but no. Should be Monday, Tuesday at the latest. When I put them in. I dunno.



Ok. Man I need to trim my finger nails. No wonder my open chords sound like they're fretting out...


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Does he fall in the volcano?



Golum does.With "Precious"


----------



## BluesRocker

Usually people grow out their nails because of cocaine usage.


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> I like the toilet paper with some Turkish hash stuck on the paper.




Yeah, but then you are getting into all sorts of sanitary issues


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Usually people grow out their nails because of cocaine usage.



Mmm powdered sugar...:eek2:


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Mmm powdered sugar...:eek2:



Thats another fucked up drug I didnt like.


----------



## Joey Voltage

BluesRocker said:


> Usually people grow out their nails because of cocaine usage.



Well, one nail


----------



## MartyStrat54

About the Air Zone-Ultra-fat PAF® sound with more output. The dynamic range from soft to hard picking is very wide, and the combination of dual-resonance coils with the Airbucker magnetic field allows sustained notes to hang on to harmonic overtones longer, instead of becoming muddy as they fade.


----------



## BluesRocker

Pinky finger right?


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Thats another fucked up drug I didnt like.



Oh I luved it with my Crown Royal back in my daze...


----------



## BluesRocker

Is it sad I am 23 and I have stories like Marty? LOL


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Is it sad I am 23 and I have stories like Marty? LOL



A young "crazy Bastid"!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> Well, one nail



Also known as the "Big Dipper."


----------



## Joey Voltage

I have mixed feelings about it. I can remember vaguely liking it, but thinking it sucked at the same time.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> A young "crazy Bastid"!



Basically. And I havent done any crazy shit for years.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I don't do the cola anymore. It was fun for a while, but it just ruins your day. 

Oh and it's addictive.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Extremely.... The first shot of the night is the best it ever will get, after that you are just trying to chase it, but keeping yourself awake for two days in the process


----------



## BluesRocker

And looking like you saw something catastrophic and your face locked that way


----------



## solarburn

Sure is addictive. I don't use anything any more. Been 16 yrs now. Had to change everything though to get there. I found out I really don't need any of that shit. NOw if I could jus kick my pussy addiction...


----------



## Joey Voltage

No that was the cut down XTC..... The uncontrollable Jaw movements was the icing


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joining the Air Force probably saved my life. However, after I got out I went back to using and was a user even in my 40's. 

If you are 23 and have quit, then you did a lot better than me.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joe, that will NEVER happen to me. Ill never kick that addiction.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Joining the Air Force probably saved my life. However, after I got out I went back to using and was a user even in my 40's.
> 
> If you are 23 and have quit, then you did a lot better than me.




Like I said. I met a chick, quick my habits, and proposed. Only to find a video of her with 5 guys from the college football team. Total day killer there.


----------



## solarburn

If I was still at it I would try XTC mixed with girl. I luved grinding on coke but I hear the X is awesome. Good thing I don't need that shit hehe.


----------



## Joey Voltage

solarburnDSL50 said:


> . NOw if I could jus kick my pussy addiction...



Yeah I'll help you out there, it's a long ancient secret. It's called Monogamy, nothing kills libido more than that!


----------



## MartyStrat54

solarburndsl50 said:


> now if i could just lick my pussy addiction...



fixed!


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Like I said. I met a chick, quick my habits, and proposed. Only to find a video of her with 5 guys from the college football team. Total day killer there.



Thats f'd up bruther. Hope you're all healed up now. Had my shit broke by a girl too. Had a few bad days with that.


----------



## Joey Voltage

The only thing I consistently enjoy is Drinking, and I'm even giving that up soon.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah with the drugs come the sex addition and the rock and roll and the top hat and the Jack Daniels.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> fixed!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Man some regular horror stories going on here.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thats f'd up bruther. Hope you're all healed up now. Had my shit broke by a girl too. Had a few bad days with that.



Yeah I am healed. She still calls to check up on me. I hit it hard after that. Made some nice blues songs. Drank myself to the point where I couldnt stand up to walk to bed. 

Now I am all better. Because of her, I play the blues, and I picked the guitar back up.


----------



## solarburn

Joey Voltage said:


> The only thing I consistently enjoy is Drinking, and I'm even giving that up soon.



I'd drink if I didn't give my life and will over to it. Some guys can handle it. I ain't one of THEM. I proved it to me and quite a few others hehe. Many a time.


----------



## Joey Voltage

A recent video, or an old one?


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Yeah I am healed. She still calls to check up on me. I hit it hard after that. Made some nice blues songs. Drank myself to the point where I couldnt stand up to walk to bed.
> 
> Now I am all better. Because of her, I play the blues, and I picked the guitar back up.



The blues were meant to bleed it out. A great way to get rid of the pain.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'd drink if I didn't give my life and will over to it. Some guys can handle it. I ain't one of THEM. I proved it to me and quite a few others hehe. Many a time.



I love to drink. 

New years eve one year I went to the the fiances house (football girl) and partied with her parents. She said she could drink me under the table. So I drank my fifth of vodka, and half of her bottle of tequila and passed out at 11:30. She only had 4 glasses and was tanked. (all accumulated between the hours of 9:30 and 11:15)


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> Yeah I'll help you out there, it's a long ancient secret. It's called Monogamy, nothing kills libido more than that!



Boy ain't that the truth. Do you think some 53 year old guy needs Viagra if some hot 28 year old started crawling around in his lap? Hell no. Everything would work just fine. 

Now if it means getting it hard for the 50 year old wife that is 230 and has a bad vaginal discharge...yeah take three of them.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The blues were meant to bleed it out. A great way to get rid of the pain.



I couldnt agree more. The song on my FB page (see sig) is about her. She wanted to hear it and I sent it to her. LOL She did not know any different.


----------



## Joey Voltage

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'd drink if I didn't give my life and will over to it. Some guys can handle it. I ain't one of THEM. I proved it to me and quite a few others hehe. Many a time.



Thats the thing I'm very functional, but I'm starting to become obsessive about health repercussions.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Man some regular horror stories going on here.



Yeah like my first wife who left me for a 22 year old coke dealer. She got addicted and then became a titty bar dancer and a whore. It took over two years to get my divorce.

Can any of you guys top the pain of that one?


----------



## BluesRocker

Ive gotten with a couple of titty bar dancers before. Whered she work?


----------



## Joey Voltage

I don't want anything to do with tittie bar dancers, I know fair well that most of them are scum bags


----------



## solarburn

Joey Voltage said:


> Thats the thing I'm very functional, but I'm starting to become obsessive about health repercussions.



Health problems. It can cause a few. Speaking of that I jus got diagnosed with Celiacs disease. I have to keep Gluten out of my diet altogether. I'd say its better than having to be treated with a bunch of medicines but I have to check all item labels that I would drink or eat. Course there is the Gluten free section in some stores that makes it easy but all that stuff is xpensive...


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah like my first wife who left me for a 22 year old coke dealer. She got addicted and then became a titty bar dancer and a whore. It took over two years to get my divorce.
> 
> Can any of you guys top the pain of that one?



Yeah thats a bad trip right there. I know the finer details to that one.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Joey Voltage said:


> I don't want anything to do with tittie bar dancers, I know fair well that most of them are scum bags



1986>Phoenix>Zebra Club

Before your time.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sorry to hear that Joe. Hope it all works out for ya bro.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Health problems. It can cause a few. Speaking of that I jus got diagnosed with Celiacs disease. I have to keep Gluten out of my diet altogether. I'd say its better than having to be treated with a bunch of medicines but I have to check all item labels that I would drink or eat. Course there is the Gluten free section in some stores that makes it easy but all that stuff is xpensive...



Damn that sounds bad. Be sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## solarburn

So who's buying me a set of Dimarzio Pafs for my EC1000 for my B-Day?


----------



## BluesRocker

What day is it?


----------



## Joey Voltage

you know what? I don't even like tittie bars in general, that shit wore off after the first time I went to one. around the time I figured out that with not much effort, and a lot less wasted money, you could actually have sex with women.


----------



## solarburn

Thanks guys. You know I really dig liv'n and I will be giv'n it a hell of a shot hehe. I got family to take care of and friends to spend time with. Right Boyz!?LOL


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> What day is it?



Feb 23rd hehe.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanks guys. You know I really dig liv'n and I will be giv'n it a hell of a shot hehe. I got family to take care of and friends to spend time with. Right Boyz!?LOL


----------



## solarburn

Joey Voltage said:


> you know what? I don't even like tittie bars in general, that shit wore off after the first time I went to one. around the time I figured out that with not much effort, and a lot less wasted money, you could actually have sex with women.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Joey Voltage said:


> you know what? I don't even like tittie bars in general, that shit wore off after the first time I went to one. around the time I figured out that with not much effort, and a lot less wasted money, you could actually have sex with women.



Amen my brother, amen.


----------



## Joey Voltage

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Health problems. It can cause a few. Speaking of that I jus got diagnosed with Celiacs disease. I have to keep Gluten out of my diet altogether. I'd say its better than having to be treated with a bunch of medicines but I have to check all item labels that I would drink or eat. Course there is the Gluten free section in some stores that makes it easy but all that stuff is xpensive...



How did you know? just a bunch of bloating and gas? Wheat or dairy or soy or whatever free isn't hard If you just put in the extra effort... maybe harder if you are used to the convenience of processed stuff. I wouldn't buy all the special labeled shit either.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joey Voltage said:


> you know what? I don't even like tittie bars in general, that shit wore off after the first time I went to one. around the time I figured out that with not much effort, and a lot less wasted money, you could actually have sex with women.



I usually went to pick the girls up. I always sat in the back and didnt pay. Sometimes I would get a dance. But most of the time I would talk to them and get them to go home with me


----------



## MartyStrat54

Put $1 in a coffee can each day and by your B-day you should have enough.


----------



## Joey Voltage

If it makes you feel any better Joe, I live on a very restricted diet, and will have to up the anti a bit soon.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Put $1 in a coffee can each day and by your B-day you should have enough.



Thats a good idea Marty!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Maybe you could get T N L to do a "match" with you. He'll put in a dollar for every dollar you put in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Thats a good idea Marty!



As long as the wife doesn't get into it.


----------



## solarburn

Joey Voltage said:


> How did you know? just a bunch of bloating and gas? Wheat or dairy or soy or whatever free isn't hard If you just put in the extra effort... maybe harder if you are used to the convenience of processed stuff. I wouldn't buy all the special labeled shit either.



Yeah...horrible stomach bloat and pressure. No release either by passing the gas. Sux big time. Along with that is fatigue and irritability...of course. Then I went to the Doctors for testing.

Actually i'm eating cleaner then I ever have. Fruit and vegetables are cheaper than the special label stuff. Just got to rotate my proteins so I don't eat the same meat stuff. There are choices. Jus got to put more effort into it now. I quit dairy too cause I'm still bloating after 2 weeks so will see if that helps. Last 2 days have been better. Once I made it through my caffeine withdrawals haha!


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Put $1 in a coffee can each day and by your B-day you should have enough.



That is a good idea. I see its going to have to do haha!


----------



## Joey Voltage

MartyStrat54 said:


> Put $1 in a coffee can each day and by your B-day you should have enough.



Nah, I never had problems in that area.... I think most of my recent problems would come from the jealous girlfriend... It's a whole different ballgame when you share half the rent... the bed, and have access to all the stabbing utensils... I don't think I have to go on.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Joe, I can send you some pickups I have here for your birthday. I will even include the 500k pots


----------



## solarburn

Joey Voltage said:


> Nah, I never had problems in that area.... I think most of my recent problems would come from the jealous girlfriend... It's a whole different ballgame when you share half the rent... the bed, and have access to all the stabbing utensils... I don't think I have to go on.



I'm scared for you...:Ohno:


----------



## BluesRocker

Joey Voltage said:


> Nah, I never had problems in that area.... I think most of my recent problems would come from the jealous girlfriend... It's a whole different ballgame when you share half the rent... the bed, and have access to all the stabbing utensils... I don't think I have to go on.



ROFL!


----------



## Joey Voltage

Well the worse part is that I'm a pretty sound sleeper


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I could help you save. What's a few bucks among friends.


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Hey Joe, I can send you some pickups I have here for your birthday. I will even include the 500k pots



You a good man Cody.

I'm gonna get me them Dimarzios though. Unless you find they(one)sound like shiat...


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn Im not. Well I am to an extent. But since I have lived by myself for so many years if the floor screeches I am up. But a storm. Shit forget about it. I can sleep through a tornado.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You a good man Cody.
> 
> I'm gonna get me them Dimarzios though. Unless you find they(one)sound like shiat...



The ones I was going to propose were the Gibson Burstbucker Pros. I havent tried the Dimarzios yet. Waiting arrival But the BB's are the best sounding PAF I have tried yet.


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> The ones I was going to propose were the Gibson Burstbucker Pros. I havent tried the Dimarzios yet. Waiting arrival But the BB's are the best sounding PAF I have tried yet.



Ooh...i heard those are nice.

Awfully tempting...

Thats good though cause you have a standard to compare them too.


----------



## Joey Voltage

I have slept through earthquakes before


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ooh...i heard those are nice.
> 
> Awfully tempting...
> 
> Thats good though cause you have a standard to compare them too.




Yeah. I do love them. I have one in my Agile LP (British Flag Top ) It sounds killer. And one in the LP Standard. Then I have one laying around.


----------



## BluesRocker

Joey Voltage said:


> I have slept through earthquakes before



Oh god. Earthquakes. We had one here in KY bout 2 years ago. Damn I got a good story on when that hit.


----------



## rads

earthquake??
it's a common word in here...(in Kobe, japan also)
we have too much active volcanoes and earth cracks below the sea, those caused the tsunami also in few areas


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Yeah. I do love them. I have one in my Agile LP (British Flag Top ) It sounds killer. And one in the LP Standard. Then I have one laying around.



Well hold onto that offer cause I may change my mind some time down the road hehe. Very generous of you.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Well we can't burn all the good stories or banter tonight. This was probably one of the most active late nights in the past few days


----------



## Joey Voltage

no major earthquakes slept through, just maybe 5.0 on the richter.. enough to shake frames off the walls.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes, it's been a smoking good time. It only takes a few participants and you have the winning combination.

Are you leaving Joey?


----------



## solarburn

I'm start'n to wind down too although I will be here for awhile longer...


----------



## BluesRocker

Well, I will go ahead and tell the story. Here goes

I got off work one night and was sitting at my computer minding my own business. My cat decided to come in the room and chill for a bit. Then he started this loud howl that cats do when they are super pissed. And that kinda freaked me out cause I didnt do anything to the sombitch. So I yell at him to get out of the room and he does so. About a minute later I hear him in the living room doing the same thing. Well now Im gettin kinda mad. So I get up and start to walk to the living room. That was when the door at the car port started shake as if someone was breaking in. I stopped in my tracks. Thinking someone was trying to break in at 530 in the am I run to my bedroom and grab my .45 mag and pull the slide back puttin a bullet in the chamber. The door is still shaking at this time. I walk up to the door, and raise my run gettin ready to pop a hole in it, the refrigerator starts to shake. I know this because of the beer bottles rattling. So now I think that someone has already came in through the back door and someone else was at the side door. (you think stupid shit when your gettin ready to blow a hole in something) So as I ease around the corner, finger on the trigger I see nothing. Then it stops. I am shaking out of wits end now. Not knowing what the hell just happened. I found out when I woke up that it was an earthquake. Scared the shit outta me.


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn did I waste my story?


----------



## solarburn

You gotta shoot dat quake!LOL


----------



## MartyStrat54

I woke up in many an earthquake. You get them almost daily in Japan like rad said and I spent two years there.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, you don't want to be around me with a happy trigger finger. Earthquake or not.


----------



## BluesRocker

I would say if the fridge didnt shake I would have bought a new door.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What a night. Things are going really good. This is a good show.


----------



## BluesRocker

I was thinking the same thing Shawn.


----------



## rads

one of my colleages get a training in japan. In the 9th floor in Kobe city.
In the middle of class, there was earthquake, and quite hard they would see books and training modules were fall apart. While participants get very upset and some trying to go out from the room,
the trainer said..."don't worry, the wall is not cracked, if you see a crack in the wall, then you should run for your life"


----------



## MartyStrat54

I think it is one of the best, although some of the ones with Keith were pretty damn good.


----------



## BluesRocker

Marty the ones with Keith are fun because we actually talk about the pickups. LOL


----------



## solarburn

rads said:


> one of my colleages get a training in japan. In the 9th floor in Kobe city.
> In the middle of class, there was earthquake, and quite hard they would see books and training modules were fall apart. While participants get very upset and some trying to go out from the room,
> the trainer said..."don't worry, the wall is not cracked, if you see a crack in the wall, then you should run for your life"



Oh shit hahaha!


----------



## MartyStrat54

rads said:


> one of my colleages get a training in japan. In the 9th floor in Kobe city.
> In the middle of class, there was earthquake, and quite hard they would see books and training modules were fall apart. While participants get very upset and some trying to go out from the room,
> the trainer said..."don't worry, the wall is not cracked, if you see a crack in the wall, the you should run for your life"



I was all over Southeast Asia and as I said, I spent two years in Misawa, Japan. I was in a lot of earthquakes and after a while you just get used to the mild ones. I was in a 6.2 and that was a different story. That one got me worried.


----------



## BluesRocker

I dont do earthquakes. Ill prolly shit a brick when the next one comes around.


----------



## rads

when the tsunami hits aceh, that's because a 9.2 in richter.
Thank God i already home 2 days before it happen.


----------



## BluesRocker

I am just glad I am not near anywhere that gets major natural disasters. Id be out there trying to shoot the "bastid" as Joe would say.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man a 9.2 in San Francisco would level it. That was a really bad one rads.


----------



## BluesRocker

That would take San Fran out in the ocean Marty. lol.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

No shit. A 9.2 is one hell of a killer earthquake.


----------



## solarburn

I've been through a 6.5 here in Washington and that was lifting the house and bouncing it east and west...I couldn't imagine a 9.2 hitting right where I happen to be. How do you ride something of that magnitude out...shit.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've been through a 6.5 here in Washington and that was lifting the house and bouncing it east and west...I couldn't imagine a 9.2 hitting right where I happen to be. How do you ride something of that magnitude out...shit.



You stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass good bye.


----------



## solarburn

Yep.


----------



## BluesRocker

Man I am almost at 2000. I should hit it tonight.


----------



## BluesRocker




----------



## MartyStrat54

Back on topic about that phat, juicy ultra PAF tone. The Air Zone does it. Yessir!


----------



## BluesRocker

Have you got your guitars back yet Marty?


----------



## BluesRocker

2000th Post!!!

Thanks everyone! Been a fun ride!


----------



## solarburn

Noice! You got em' back?

BELCH!


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Man I am almost at 2000. I should hit it tonight.



No shit, Sherlock. I think you will hit it.

Did you see where the Preamp Tube Thread has zipped by the 100,000 views?

We had 5,000 viewers in four days. Wow!


----------



## MartyStrat54

No...I'm still waiting on them. I'm just going by what DiMarzio said. 

Phat and juicy, Ultra PAF tone. That's what they said.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> No shit, Sherlock. I think you will hit it.
> 
> Did you see where the Preamp Tube Thread has zipped by the 100,000 views?
> 
> We had 5,000 viewers in four days. Wow!



Indeed I did. That is awesome that it has seen that much action. 

It is said that thread sees more action than I do.


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> No...I'm still waiting on them. I'm just going by what DiMarzio said.
> 
> Phat and juicy, Ultra PAF tone. That's what they said.



Oh ok.

The only reason I didnt get them was because the EQ of the PU was real bass/mid heavy. I like a well balance EQ in the pickup.


----------



## rads

BluesRocker said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> The only reason I didnt get them was because the EQ of the PU was real bass/mid heavy. I like a well balance EQ in the pickup.



you will be stunning to see how Seymour DUncan wrote the EQ...
treble up to 9...

but, anyway Dimarzio and SD measured the EQ differently.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> The only reason I didnt get them was because the EQ of the PU was real bass/mid heavy. I like a well balance EQ in the pickup.



Sometimes that can be a good thing. Just need to see how the Air Zone will sound in ash versus mahogany.


----------



## BluesRocker

Very true Marty.

Well guys I am heading out to go watch Iron Man 2. I might see you all tomorrow depending on how work is. Thanks for the company, its been fun.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I am going to climb away from this thing.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks so much, we had a great Late Night Talk Show. Plenty of guests tonight and I want to thank them all.

Until later today...C Ya


----------



## rads

C yA..


----------



## LuredMaul

I will have this setup OH yes I will!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vw9rQnUE48]YouTube - Dimarzio Andy Timmons pickup Demo[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Andy Timmons plays great and sounds awesome! Neat to see Dimarzio sig'n pups for him.

Edit: I know that's not Andy in the vid hehe.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ah the guy ^^^Up There^^^is not Andy. You knew that right?

Here is Andy doing his song "Cry For You" which is based off the Jeff Beck sound.

DiMarzio Cruizers in the neck and middle with the AT-1 in the bridge.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFNB0u1-84A&feature=related]YouTube - Andy Timmons on Jeff Beck[/ame]


----------



## LuredMaul

Yeah the clip I posted is from a Dude on Jemsite.com he just installed them


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> Yeah the clip I posted is from a Dude on Jemsite.com he just installed them



I wanted to say "Sassy, Classy and Glassy." Beautiful tone coming out of probably an alder Strat.

It's amazing how close "spec wise" the Air Zone and AT-1 are. 323 versus 320 on the output. The bass, mid and treble is almost the same and the DCR is very close. However, they are probably night and day when it comes to their individual tone.


----------



## LuredMaul

I think the at-1 has more midbass while the AirZone is more middy


----------



## MartyStrat54

Keith you should have been here last night. We had a major party going on.


----------



## LuredMaul

It figures lol


----------



## LuredMaul

any word on the guitars?


----------



## MartyStrat54

No, but I figure this week sometime. I was thinking about going to a four day music festival and I decided I would probably die from no real showers and toilets and I decided to blow it off. My sister is performing there. It's a bluegrass festival that attracts 90,000.


----------



## LuredMaul

I can't do bluegrass


----------



## BluesRocker

Though I'd stop in and say hi. Got my pafs in today shoul have it in tonight. Review maybe we'd or thurs. 

Back to work cyall.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Great news there Cody. We'll see ya when you get done. I'm sure you'll be happy.

I mean they're DiMarzio's.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is there anyone that is going to hang? If not, then I'm gonna split. Even T N L didn't make it tonight.


----------



## rads

MartyStrat54 said:


> Ah the guy ^^^Up There^^^is not Andy. You knew that right?
> 
> Here is Andy doing his song "Cry For You" which is based off the Jeff Beck sound.
> 
> DiMarzio Cruizers in the neck and middle with the AT-1 in the bridge.
> 
> YouTube - Andy Timmons on Jeff Beck



Sorry Marty....but you're bit wrong on this.
AT100 in his hand which has chipped pickguard cutaway...is using SD JB for bridge and Dimarzio Cruiser Bridge for neck and middle.
Andy has video using the guitar and explaining the pickups used in that particular guitar.


----------



## rads

and here is the video of Andy explaining his guitar...
you also can see the bridge pickup has "Seymour Duncan" logo 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngAE4ikF1Ng]YouTube - Andy Timmons Talks Gear[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Ah the guy ^^^Up There^^^is not Andy. You knew that right?
> 
> Here is Andy doing his song "Cry For You" which is based off the Jeff Beck sound.
> 
> DiMarzio Cruizers in the neck and middle with the AT-1 in the bridge.
> 
> YouTube - Andy Timmons on Jeff Beck



Yeah I know that. I was intimating the coolness of his sig pups. Andy's one of my fav players.


----------



## MartyStrat54

ATTENTION-MARTY WILL BE GONE UNTIL LATE SUNDAY NIGHT.

I decided to go to the massive bluegrass festival and watch my sister perform.

She really was counting on it so I'm off to take on the hardships of camping out of my full size Ford Econo Van. I got my bed made in there...nice. I may load the microwave and mini fridge as they have hookups there.

"Maybe I can sell some tubes to an acoustic guitar player."


----------



## LuredMaul

Cool Marty Cheers!


----------



## LuredMaul

rads said:


> Sorry Marty....but you're bit wrong on this.
> AT100 in his hand which has chipped pickguard cutaway...is using SD JB for bridge and Dimarzio Cruiser Bridge for neck and middle.
> Andy has video using the guitar and explaining the pickups used in that particular guitar.



Rads I'm afraid your right and wrong; in the video Marty posted he is indeed using the At-1 and in the video you posted he is indeed useing the JB. If you go to the "Talks Gear clip" on the dimarzio video on which Marty posted you can see for a sec that it is NOT the JB.


----------



## thrawn86

Hope Marty has fun.


----------



## rads

LuredMaul said:


> Rads I'm afraid your right and wrong; in the video Marty posted he is indeed using the At-1 and in the video you posted he is indeed useing the JB. If you go to the "Talks Gear clip" on the dimarzio video on which Marty posted you can see for a sec that it is NOT the JB.



ah...yes.. my mistake.
i don't know when it was changed..  
I've read somewhere in forum talking Andy and his gear.
I was thinking that on his AT100 prototype he often used was using JB. Both recording and concert using AT100 prototype with chipped pickguard (and until now the pickguard is still used...gosh). And other then his prototype, are using Dimarzio AT.

Anyway, i've tried the configuration with JB & cruiser. Perfect combo for Andy's tone. Not yet tried the AT.


----------



## LuredMaul

I haven't tried the At-1 yet myself but I think you'd get the same tone with alil more mid bass *woof*


----------



## BluesRocker

Update on the PAF I installed in my les paul. 


Compared to the BB Pro it had a more growly bite to it.the dimarzio also didn't have the treble that the BB has. Not complaining on that at all. Even though the BB's sound killer for vintage rock and blues the dimarzio does the same plus more. I noticed that the dimarzio took overdrive a little bit better than the BB but I expected that 

Over all I am pleased with my choice and would recommend the dimarzio PAF anniversary pup to anyone that plays blues to hard rock. Thanks. Back to work now


----------



## solarburn

BluesRocker said:


> Update on the PAF I installed in my les paul.
> 
> 
> Compared to the BB Pro it had a more growly bite to it.the dimarzio also didn't have the treble that the BB has. Not complaining on that at all. Even though the BB's sound killer for vintage rock and blues the dimarzio does the same plus more. I noticed that the dimarzio took overdrive a little bit better than the BB but I expected that
> 
> Over all I am pleased with my choice and would recommend the dimarzio PAF anniversary pup to anyone that plays blues to hard rock. Thanks. Back to work now



That would be me. Thanx for the report Cody.


----------



## BluesRocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That would be me. Thanx for the report Cody.



No prob. Joe. That is a quick report. I mean a quick one too. LOL I only played the guitar for about 5 min after I put the pup in then I went to bed. lol But it is a nice sounding one though.


----------



## dodgethis

Does anyone have any experience with a Seymour Duncan JB TB-4 in the bridge of a neck-thru maple neck, mahogany bodied super-strat, with a quilted maple top? More specifically, an ESP Horizon III STD QM. I was wondering how it would differ to a Dimarzio Tonezone in the same body. 

My local ESP distributor can get for me that Horizon at some insane price that would make other countries' distros weep tears of blood. It's tempting me to sell off my Strat to fund it. What would you guys do? Upgrade your current Strat (see my signature) with another humbucker in the neck or sell it off to fund that Horizon? I am going to be playing a combination of rock and metal.


----------



## diesect20022000

dodgethis said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a Seymour Duncan JB TB-4 in the bridge of a neck-thru maple neck, mahogany bodied super-strat? More specifically, an ESP Horizon III STD QM. I was wondering how it would differ to a Dimarzio Tonezone in the same body.
> 
> My local ESP distributor can get for me that Horizon at some insane price that would make other countries' distros weep tears of blood. It's tempting me to sell off my Strat to fund it. What would you guys do? Upgrade your current Strat (see my signature) with another humbucker in the neck or sell it off to fund that Horizon? I am going to be playing a combination of rock and metal.



actualy yeah i really like the TB-4 with the maple and neck thru compliment. It's a good all around pickup really. I really liked it in The Schecter C-1 Classic i had too although that one's a maple capped body and Not F-Spaced. something about that pup with maple necks though really shines for me. It's not too bright but, articulate.


----------



## LuredMaul

The JB really does sound good in just about anything other than Basswood.


----------



## Joey Voltage

One more day, and the D Activators are on their way. I don't know why I'm excited, I know I will just sound exactly the same regardless. I realized this when I did the alternate picking tutorial with a different guitar/P'ups , and it sounded exactly the same as all the others.


----------



## rads

dodgethis said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a Seymour Duncan JB TB-4 in the bridge of a neck-thru maple neck, mahogany bodied super-strat, with a quilted maple top? More specifically, an ESP Horizon III STD QM. I was wondering how it would differ to a Dimarzio Tonezone in the same body.
> 
> My local ESP distributor can get for me that Horizon at some insane price that would make other countries' distros weep tears of blood. It's tempting me to sell off my Strat to fund it. What would you guys do? Upgrade your current Strat (see my signature) with another humbucker in the neck or sell it off to fund that Horizon? I am going to be playing a combination of rock and metal.



Hi, i have played TB4/JB in my friend edwards.








it has neckthru maple neck with rosewood fingerboard and alder wing's body.

TB4 fits very well in the guitar, for rock n metal.

As for Horizon III (correct me if i'm wrong) it has ebony FB and mahogany back right?
I believe TB4 will be sounds great also, 

I have custom guitar using 1 piece mahogany body, maple top and 1 piece maple neck with almost similar body shape as horizon. I use TB4 in the guitar and it works great.








Before using JB, i was using tonezone for bridge, and sounds too artificial to my ears and a bit blur, thats why i changed to JB

But, in my experience, for ebony you might want to try TB14. As sound reference, you can search Kiko Loureiro ESP model. It has the same specs as Horizon III. And using TB14 bridge and hotrail neck.


----------



## dodgethis

Thanks for the comments, guys. 

@rads: Actually, that Horizon I am looking at has a neck-thru with mahogany wings and a maple cap and the ebony fretboard. Where did you get that guitar done up? It looks sweet! Could send me via PM how much it cost you?


----------



## rads

dodgethis said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys.
> 
> @rads: Actually, that Horizon I am looking at has a neck-thru with mahogany wings and a maple cap and the ebony fretboard. Where did you get that guitar done up? It looks sweet! Could send me via PM how much it cost you?


Thank you..i live in indonesia, so it was built by local luthier in jakarta.
For neck works, he's the best I can find in here.
Let me break down the cost for you.
- body + neck + fret works (without hardware) less then $300 dollar.
body is 1 piece mahogany 3 cm thick, plain soft maple top 1.5 cm, carved.
neck 1 piece maple, jim dunlop frets.
- As for pickups, OFR and other hardware + electricity, i spent around $250

Anyway my specs will sound a bit similar your specs, the neckthru maybe has a slight more sustain. But yours might be a little bit harder to play. 
No fretboard has more honest sound then ebony. It will reveal all the sloppiness of your fingers & picking.

For kiko's guitar for reference...it has a model which specs are the same as horizon you've mentioned.
ESP | Signature Model | KIKO LOUREIRO


----------



## dodgethis

That's a good price! Got quoted about USD1100 for a custom Strat made in Thailand by a shop here. I'm pretty fine with the feel of the neck and the cutaway after I tried the 30th Anniversary Horizon in Tokyo a few weeks back. That was the Horizon that gave me extreme gas for one.

AndJarkarta's only an hour away by plane for me since I'm in Singapore.


----------



## rads

oooo...another neighbour 
but you know, with this luthier you have to be very patience.
Since he's doing all the detail works, and also doing services for some artists in indonesia. My guitar finished after 8 months 

And a good quality luthier in here, mostly have at least 3 months for a guitar.
There's 1 company can make you a guitar in a month, but the quality is far away from satisfaction


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I see we had some pickup/guitar discussions while I was gone. Good deal.

I made it through the music festival. The first night was a real scream. A wall cloud formed right before sunset and it produced two tornado's. Both of them just missed the camp grounds with 22,000 people. After that, the weather was okay. It did get a little hot, but that is better than rain, hail and tornado's.

My sister performed several times and was very well received. She has a great voice and a lot of followers at this particular festival.

What impressed me was the sharing. Everyone shared. There were hot meals every night and on Saturday, it was brisket, pork ribs and hot sausage. I also met a man and his son from Phoenix. They happened to camp in our area. His son was a champion banjo player and the dad was an incredible flat top picker. I made friends with them and plan on staying in touch.

The other thing worth mentioning is the fact that there wasn't any crime. You could leave a laptop computer in your unlocked car and it would be there the next day.

I have to admit it was fun (except for the tornado) and I plan on going next year.

I'll see you guys later tonight.


----------



## MM54

Sounds like a good time Marty!


----------



## LuredMaul

AAAANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDD HEEEEEEEREEEEEEEE'SSSSSSSSSSSs MMMMMMMMMMMMMaAAA<A<A<A<A<RRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ed McMan voice)


----------



## rads

without any pics, it's not a legitimate travel..
hahahaha


----------



## LuredMaul

I just want him to have his guitars back...I could've wired them and drove them back to him by now.............I'm impatient.


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> I just want him to have his guitars back...I could've wired them and drove them back to him by now.............I'm impatient.



I appreciated your concern. I thought I would have gotten them back by now. I guess all I can say is that they are a popular shop and therefore they are busy.

If they don't contact me by tomorrow afternoon, I will call them for an update.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Doesn't look like I've missed much since I've been gone. Just got back home and I'm dog ass tired. Might see you guys tomorrow.

Take care, Shawn.


----------



## Joey Voltage

No, basically marty went to a festival, and danced around a fire while playing a jimbe, and a couple of others bought some pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My guitars are done.

I had shit to do this afternoon so I couldn't make the trip. I will be heading out tomorrow to pick them up. I can't wait to try them out. I have a feeling they both will be bad ass. It will be nice to have the Schecter up and running as well.

Hip, hip hurray.


----------



## LuredMaul

*woot*


----------



## MartyStrat54

Shawn, I didn't know you were out of town. Where did you go? Was it work related?


----------



## MartyStrat54

LuredMaul said:


> *woot*



Damn straight, I'm excited as hell.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Marty, I was in Cali doing work for a company. It turned out to be a longer stay than anticipated. I am like a zombie right now. I really enjoyed my own bed.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well at least you didn't have to make it through any tornado's. I liked to died over that. One of the worst 25 minutes of my life.

Glad to have you back. I'm training myself to go to sleep at an earlier time. That staying up till 3 AM was fucking my day up big time. I'm tired right now and I have to go pick my babies up tomorrow.


----------



## BluesRocker

Congrats on getting your babies back tomorrow Marty! I bet you are stoked. We will need a full review by the way.


----------



## LuredMaul

Waiting on the Verdict............................................


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had another eventful trip in bad weather to KC. That and I got stuck behind a big crane that was being transported by flatbed. That really sucked. There was a situation with the music store. No one was there when I arrived before 5 PM. Lucky I had the store owner's private number with me or else I would have been pissed. I'm a little pissed, but more about that later. Let's talk DiMarzio pickups.

Well the Strat has plenty of meat to it. The coil split doesn't do a whole lot. Sort of a novelty. The Air Zone sounds decent and has more than enough power. The tone of the high E string is constant as you climb up the frets. Rock chords are really beefy. Now I can call it a Fat Strat, because the Air Zone is FAT.

Biggest surprise? The Fast Track 1. What a great sounding pickup. Keith I know you had reservations about it, but it is damn good sounding. Maybe the best sounding middle pickup I have tried. I should have went with a Fast Track 1 in the neck and the middle. I'm not going to complain about the Heavy Blues 2. I knew it would be a warm sounding pickup in the neck. It has plenty of juice to it as well.

The S-1 five-way switch was replaced with a regular five-way switch. A push pull pot was added for the coil split. Again, not a lot of difference and I like it in regular mode anyways.
















I used to be leery of blade style magnets on pickups, but no more. They are actually the best way to go in all aspects of mounting and operation. They have less string pull versus a pole magnet, especially an alnico 5. In the future, if I get another S-S-S Strat, I will take a hard look at a hot blade bridge pickup with a couple of Fast Track 1's.

The Explorer is as follows...a beast. The Air Zone behaves completely different in the Explorer body. It has more of an edge to it, where the Air Zone in the Strat is more rounded. We all knew that the same pickup was not going to sound the same in two different guitars. I'm satisfied with how the Air Zone sounds in both guitars. Again, the Air Norton was a surprise in the neck. Very nice. Like butter on a hot knife. Smooth and creamy. Flip the selector and it goes to a boil. The Air Zone in the Explorer was plugged into the JMP and no controls were touched. Prior to this, the Air Zone in the Strat was plugged in and it was just on the verge of feedback, but the Explorer did want to feedback. Like I said, the Air Zone just seems to be stouter in the Explorer.

NOTE: THE TECH FORGOT MY PHONE CALL AND FORGOT TO PUT A SPLIT COIL ON THE AIR NORTON. OH WELL, I DON'T THINK IT WOULD MAKE THAT MUCH DIFFERENCE. I CAN BARELY TELL THE DIFFERENCE ON THE AIR ZONE.
















Someone put a little chip in the headstock of the Explorer and two cases got some damage. One got a long scratch on the side of the case and another got a bent latch. Good thing I had them in cases.

The price for the work was $117. At that price I can overlook the fuck up on the Explorer not getting a coil split on the Air Norton. I would have liked to seen my cases get better care, but that's the way it goes in the big city.

My Schecter got repaired as well. Just needed a little nut work.

In the future, I will always recommend the Fast Track 1. It's a dandy. The Air Norton/Air Zone in a mahogany/maple body is an excellent selection. I barely have my amp turned up and the ponies were wanting to get out of the gate. I'll play it louder tomorrow and see how juicy the harmonics are at a higher volume.

I wanted two different sounding guitars and I got it. (I hope so. One's an Explorer and the other is a Strat.) The Air Zone is an extremely flexible pickup that sounds great in different wood types. I'll spank the Strat harder tomorrow. The JMP is hooked up to my modded 1960A cab with the Tonespotters and Black Powders in it.

In closing, I would like to thank everyone for their input, especially Keith. His feedback and comments allowed me to make a logical selection in choosing the all important bridge pickup. The Air Zone is a winner. Thanks Keith.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

MartyStrat54 said:


> I had another eventful trip in bad weather to KC. That and I got stuck behind a big crane that was being transported by flatbed. That really sucked. There was a situation with the music store. No one was there when I arrived before 5 PM. Lucky I had the store owner's private number with me or else I would have been pissed. I'm a little pissed, but more about that later. Let's talk DiMarzio pickups.
> 
> Well the Strat has plenty of meat to it. The coil split doesn't do a whole lot. Sort of a novelty. The Air Zone sounds decent and has more than enough power. The tone of the high E string is constant as you climb up the frets. Rock chords are really beefy. Now I can call it a Fat Strat, because the Air Zone is FAT.
> 
> Biggest surprise? The Fast Track 1. What a great sounding pickup. Keith I know you had reservations about it, but it is damn good sounding. Maybe the best sounding middle pickup I have tried. I should have went with a Fast Track 1 in the neck and the middle. I'm not going to complain about the Heavy Blues 2. I knew it would be a warm sounding pickup in the neck. It has plenty of juice to it as well.
> 
> The S-1 five-way switch was replaced with a regular five-way switch. A push pull pot was added for the coil split. Again, not a lot of difference and I like it in regular mode anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be leery of blade style magnets on pickups, but no more. They are actually the best way to go in all aspects of mounting and operation. They have less string pull versus a pole magnet, especially an alnico 5. In the future, if I get another S-S-S Strat, I will take a hard look at a hot blade bridge pickup with a couple of Fast Track 1's.
> 
> The Explorer is as follows...a beast. The Air Zone behaves completely different in the Explorer body. It has more of an edge to it, where the Air Zone in the Strat is more rounded. We all knew that the same pickup was not going to sound the same in two different guitars. I'm satisfied with how the Air Zone sounds in both guitars. Again, the Air Norton was a surprise in the neck. Very nice. Like butter on a hot knife. Smooth and creamy. Flip the selector and it goes to a boil. The Air Zone in the Explorer was plugged into the JMP and no controls were touched. Prior to this, the Air Zone in the Strat was plugged in and it was just on the verge of feedback, but the Explorer did want to feedback. Like I said, the Air Zone just seems to be stouter in the Explorer.
> 
> NOTE: THE TECH FORGOT MY PHONE CALL AND FORGOT TO PUT A SPLIT COIL ON THE AIR NORTON. OH WELL, I DON'T THINK IT WOULD MAKE THAT MUCH DIFFERENCE. I CAN BARELY TELL THE DIFFERENCE ON THE AIR ZONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone put a little chip in the headstock of the Explorer and two cases got some damage. One got a long scratch on the side of the case and another got a bent latch. Good thing I had them in cases.
> 
> The price for the work was $117. At that price I can overlook the fuck up on the Explorer not getting a coil split on the Air Norton. I would have liked to seen my cases get better care, but that's the way it goes in the big city.
> 
> My Schecter got repaired as well. Just needed a little nut work.
> 
> In the future, I will always recommend the Fast Track 1. It's a dandy. The Air Norton/Air Zone in a mahogany/maple body is an excellent selection. I barely have my amp turned up and the ponies were wanting to get out of the gate. I'll play it louder tomorrow and see how juicy the harmonics are at a higher volume.
> 
> I wanted two different sounding guitars and I got it. (I hope so. One's an Explorer and the other is a Strat.) The Air Zone is an extremely flexible pickup that sounds great in different wood types. I'll spank the Strat harder tomorrow. The JMP is hooked up to my modded 1960A cab with the Tonespotters and Black Powders in it.
> 
> In closing, I would like to thank everyone for their input, especially Keith. His feedback and comments allowed me to make a logical selection in choosing the all important bridge pickup. The Air Zone is a winner. Thanks Keith.



That Explorer is a gorgeous guitar mate. I LOVE that maple top. Amazing. I'll bet that thing kicks some major arse with those pups in there too.

I'm stoked. I FINALLY got my PRS back from the shop with the Sustainiac installed. PRS uses a three wire pup, so I wasn't able to use the stock HFS pup in conjunction with the Sustainiac if I wanted to coil tap, so I went with a Seymore Duncan Alnico II in the bridge (supposedly the pup Slash uses for whatever that's worth) instead of the the stock HFS. I don't have much flying time on the new setup yet, but write, what a different animal.

Here's some pics (sorry, only cam-phone pics right now):

hattp://www.marshallforum.com/members/joshuaaewallen-albums-sustainiac.html
______________________
I'd be pissed at them chipping the headstock. The only person I want damaging my guitars is me.


----------



## thetragichero

if the explorer is a two tone pot guitar, you can setup one (or both) of the tone pots to give you a single coil when it gets to ten
i know there's a diagram on the guitarnutz site, lemme dig up the link...
GuitarNutz 2 - Simple Les Paul mod - no new parts
(wire colours will vary based on who made the pickups)


----------



## 00jett

Looks cool Marty, I am very surprised you are mot hearing much of a difference in the coil split options. Mine are night and day, what your decribing sounds more like series parellel switching.. Anyway could just be preference. Glad you like them, though id be pretty ticked if someone put a scratch in my guitar!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So you got them back, but at a price. Sounds like the tech was a little careless. What sort of tone are you getting?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I talked to the shop owner today. He is going to do whatever it takes to make me happy. He is disappointed about some of my complaints. I talked to Keith about it last night and I think Keith was more pissed than I was. 

You take your guitars to a tech to get them modified, not damaged. Two of the guitar cases got damaged. One has a bent latch and the Explorer case has a long scratch in the side. Both cases were in mint condition prior to being left at the repair shop. The Explorer got some rash on the headstock. Not to bad, but it wasn't there before.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thunder N Lightning said:


> So you got them back, but at a price. Sounds like the tech was a little careless. What sort of tone are you getting?



Once the neck coil split gets put on the Explorer, I will be extremely satisfied with this guitar. The Air Zone sounds great in the mahogany body and the Air Norton is as advertised. It is a bridge pickup that sounds great in the neck. The Air Zone/Air Norton combo has more than enough power for what I plan on doing.

I went with an F-spaced Air Zone and a regular spaced Air Norton and the strings line up perfectly.

The Strat is okay. The Air Zone is smoother sounding in it. Keith thinks I need an AT-1 and also a Cruizer in the neck. I'm thinking another Fast Track 1 in the neck and an AT-1 in the bridge.

It's hard to score a double bullseye. The Explorer came out a winner and the Strat is okay.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

We have connected via the forum.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey man, it's been a while. What's up?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Staying busy and keeping out of trouble. I was down in north San Fran. Nice town, I just wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I went to that four day music festival in Winfield, Kansas. I survived a nearby tornado and some hail and wind. Lucky the tornado didn't hit the camping area. There were 22,000 people camping on the fairgrounds. The weather was perfect the rest of the time. A little hot for September, but I'll take it over a nasty storm any day.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I hear that. At night I kept wondering if there was going to be an earthquake.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well it's a good thing one didn't hit. San Fran is due for one and it could be nasty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Still waiting to get the three amigos back again. I got the feeling that he will call me tomorrow. Might be Friday before I can swing by to pick them up.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yodel!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Marty, did you get your guitars back (again)? This is a little weird, but I guess the owner is trying his best.

Cody-Did you get your DiMarzio installed? How does it sound?


----------



## MartyStrat54

No, I'm still waiting. I'm not worried though. I met the owner and I know he is going to do whatever it takes to make things right.

How's things going with you? You must be back on a full-time work schedule.


----------



## thetragichero

evening, gents
i've been buying tubes again...


----------



## BluesRocker

Thunder N Lightning said:


> Cody-Did you get your DiMarzio installed? How does it sound?



Yeah I did. They sound great. The neck is really sweet and the bridge is gnarly but vintage. I love it. Maybe a bit too much mids and bass but I can EQ with that. I am satisfied with them


----------



## thrawn86

Good evening, gents. The Giants have won the N.L. West, so it's a good night in Paulyland! Cracked a few IPA's to celebrate. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Doing wonderful. My sister lived in San Fran for many years and was a season ticket holder to the Giants. Although she now lives in Las Vegas, she is really excited about the win to get in.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I am going to pick up the guitars tomorrow. I am also going to have an early birthday get together in Kansas City. I'll be glad to get them back and I hope to be able to do a rundown on what was done. 

Dave of Seuf's Guitars, told me that the Explorer sounds really, really good. He also loves the Heavy Blues 2 in the neck of the Strat. He thought the Air Zone sounded fine in the Strat.

I'll let you in on things once I find out what they are.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Picked up my guitars from Dave of Seuf's Guitars. Man did he do a sweet job on everything. I wish I had an SG that played as nice as that Explorer. He did a set-up on that guitar and it plays like and expensive Ibanez. "Flat." That is how the action is.

I have the split coil in the neck and the bridge. The only problem is those "top hat" knobs are a little difficult to pop up and down, but it is okay. When both coils are split, it's a bit noisy, like an old Strat and of course there is a power drop.

He fixed the rash on the headstock (can't even see or feel it now) and the large scratch in the case is gone as well.

The Strat has been all set up as well. Plays like candy. That Heavy Blues 2 is sounding better all of the time. Dave loved it and thought it was one of the better sounding aftermarket Strat pickups. The Air Zone sounds completely different in the Strat. You would never guess they were the same. I'm gonna ride the Air Zone for a while and see what I think six months from now. I can run just about anything in the bridge with the Fast Track 1 and Heavy Blues 2. DiMarzio suggested an F-spaced Norton. The pot with the damaged shaft was replaced and my aftermarket chrome and abalone knobs are now installed.

The Schecter got a new graphite nut and set-up. Plays better than ever. The bent hinge on the case was repaired.

Dave came through and did everything he told me he would do. The guy is top notched and is very passionate about his business and its reputation. Of course in the future, all my work will be done by him, even if I have to wait longer.

Hats off to Dave at Seuf's Guitars in Independence, MO.


----------



## BluesRocker

Glad you got you guitars back Marty. Rock on!


----------



## Joey Voltage

We all still at it?


----------



## Joey Voltage

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's my birthday. What did you get me?


----------



## MartyStrat54

BluesRocker said:


> Glad you got you guitars back Marty. Rock on!



It's nice to have the Schecter back. I quit playing that guitar in 2005. Now it plays like a dream. Beautiful guitar with loads of ornate binding. It had a simple intonation problem and Musician's Friend didn't want to foot the bill. I almost sent the guitar back, but I told myself that I would get it fixed.

Now I'm thinking that I will send Dave my jumbo 523SC Takamine and my Yamaha FG180. The 523 needs a new split bone bridge fitted. What's happening is that if you run the guitar through an amp, the low E is not as loud as the A. This is all regulated by how the "footprint" of the bone bridge fits up against the top of the guitar.

(Sort of like the plastic under Cody's guitar. It muffled the sound.)

I have the new blank pieces from Takamine. I just need a pro to fit them up and do an audio test for equal string volume.

The FG180 needs a "cowboy" fret job. The first 7 or 8 frets need replaced. The other frets are fine.


----------



## thetragichero

hey happy birthday buddy
it's not even 10am, so i'll wait until later to raise a beer for ya


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Wycked Lester said:


> I got a semour duncan invader and it is ONE HOT MUTHA FUCKA.... too bad it SOUNDS LIKE SHIT. I don't know why i even keep it....maybe so i can occasionaly pull it out of the drawer and tell my friends "look at the pole pieces on this sum bitch" cuz they are HUGE. Other than that I hate it....everytime i put it in something i'm like "Woowee! this is hot" then by the next day im like "Puuuwee, this thing sounds like ass."



Yep...it does not have any mids!!! It's all mush!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's the problem with HO passive pickups. They are usually voiced in the upper register and they are not a balanced sounding pickup. To me, the DiMarzio Super Distortion is one of the best. Lots of power, but it still has tone. Released in 1972!!! They have sold thousands of them. Again, it just works.

I went with moderate power pickups. As Dave from Seuf's Guitars said, "That Explorer is like butter." It's amazing how much tone you loose with HO pickups. With the Air Norton and Air Zone, the pick attack is varied and I can go soft or loud and still have detailed notes.

No more HO pickups for me. I like the smooth overall tone of a moderate output pickup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey you here yet?


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I made it. Just like old times.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Man you've been gone for a while. You missed my birthday and the ordeal of my guitars.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sorry, happy birthday to you. 

What all happened to your guitars?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well two cases were damaged and then they didn't put a coil split on the neck of the Explorer. The Strat ended up with a damaged shaft on the tone pot and the Schecter got a bad nut job, The Explorer got a ding on the headstock as well. These are some of the issues.

However, Dave, the owner repaired everything and now it's all okay.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Sounds like an ordeal. Good thing the owner was such a stand up guy. Good for him.

How's everything sounding?


----------



## MartyStrat54

The Strat sounds "unique." Dave really liked the Heavy Blues Two in the neck of the Strat. You can definitely get three distinct sounds off the Strat in the 1-3-5 positions. The Air Zone is warmer sounding in the bridge.

The Explorer is like a butter knife. The Air Norton and Air Zone in that guitar just rocks.

It was also nice to get my Schecter back as well.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wow, that must be nice getting three sweet guitars to play.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah it was nice. I'm going to ride the Strat for a while and then see how I feel. Keith felt I should have went with the Andy Timmons AT-1 pickup and DiMarzio is now suggesting a Norton.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

So Keith was suggesting a different voiced pickup and DiMarzio is suggesting a hotter pickup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Exactly.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

What did you do for your birthday?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had a get together at a nice place in KC. 14 of us. All married or with girlfriends. The place really served up some top notched items. My girlfriend got lobster and it was huge. (Yeah, I ate half of it anyways.) I had a 16oz Porterhouse, medium rare. I also got to try some prime rib and some oysters and scallops. Plenty of stuff got passed around.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

God, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My girlfriend stayed the weekend at my place. Nice!


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Well Marty, I got to go and take care of a few things before 5 o'clock my time. It was great rapping with you. I'll see ya soon.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Same here. See ya soon.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well WB (Will Boggs) hand wound pickups is back up and running after being down for a few weeks. They have some great product at a reasonable price.

WB Custom Pickups: guitar pickups wound by hand


----------



## rads

hi MArty.. long time after the last show...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey rads! What's going on with you? I hope you are doing well. 

Maybe I will start up the "Talk Show" again, but with earlier hours. That 12 to 3 was killing me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Happy Thanksgiving (to all that it applies to).


----------



## BluesRocker

Same to ya Marty! Dont eat too much turkey.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I am a turkey.

What are you doing? At work like usual?


----------



## BluesRocker

No I am home.. We switched hours.. I was supposed to be home about 2 and a half hours ago.. But my boss is a dick.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sorry to hear that. So your new hours are like 3 PM to 11 PM?

Where are you going for Thanksgiving? Not much going on here this year. I'm going to my oldest sister's house, but she is a very good cook and baker. Her husband will be there along with her son and his wife who are coming up from Topeka. That's going to be it. This will be the smallest crowd I ever been part of for Thanksgiving. At least I won't have to fight for the best pieces of food. There will be both ham and turkey. I'm getting stuffed just thinking about it.


----------



## BluesRocker

3-11:30 is my "new schedule" but my boss keeps me over a few hours though he isnt supposed to. 

I have a few T-day dinners to go to. I have 2 on Thursday, One with my dads side and one with my Mom/step-dads side. Then one on Saturday with my mom and her bro and sister. Ill be full for about 2 weeks after this weekend. Plus I get to see AND MEET Joe Bonamassa on Friday in Nashville. Cant wait for that.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Right on! How did you manage to get to meet JOE? That's cool. Do you have "all access" to his concert?


----------



## BluesRocker

Well. I bought a limited made picture of him earlier in the year. It was 250 and included 4 meet and greet passes and 4 tickets to a show of my choice.. The meet and greet is 4 hours before the show.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wow man, you're an art collector. That's really cool. I hope he is cool too and you have a great time.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah. It is a huge pic too. only 100 made.. I got number 34. I was pretty stoked too. Its a tad bigger than the size of the front of a 4x12.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I look back on all of the backstage passes I had and how nice some of the artists are towards their fans. There were a few jerks, but for the most part, I had an excellent time meeting these stars.


----------



## BluesRocker

I would have loved to have seen the guys you have Marty. You have met some good ones.


----------



## custom53

I didn't read all the posts so I don't know if this has already been posted, but....


SoundClick artist: Pickup Shootout 2009 - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks Airborne. No, it wasn't listed before.


----------



## MartyStrat54

DiMarzio has released a new neck/bridge single coil set that is the Paul Gilbert SIG model call the Injector. The bridge is quite hot, coming in at 185mV output and 11.35DCR.

The neck is 160mv and 8.56DCR.

Paul has used them on his latest release, Fuzz Universe.


----------



## Dave666

Don't know if I should post this here, but I don't feel like starting a new thread about PU's again....

I'm offered a Dimarzio Humbucker from the 70's, but the only thing that's written on the back is 'Dimarzio Humbucker made in USA' ; and the guy don't really knows which one it is exactly. He only asks 20euros so I'm going to buy it...
Is it possible to find out which PU this really is?


----------



## dodgethis

Super Distortion.


----------



## Dave666

dodgethis said:


> Super Distortion.



I was hoping it's a SD, but he measured it and has 8.4K and has Alnico magnets, so probably just some kind of PAF
I'm going to buy it anyway, 20euros isn't much and it will suit one of my guitars eventualy....


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sounds like a PAF. It would make a great neck pickup.


----------



## BluesRocker

Or perhaps a bridge too Marty! Depending one what tone one is searching for.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I forgot about you. Yeah an Air Classic Neck is 8.34. Most of the classic PAF clones are right in the 8K area. JUST PERFECT FOR YOUR BRIDGE! Ha-ha-ha


----------



## BluesRocker

haha Yup.

Oh btw Marty.. If you decide you want a sweet neck pickup. Get the Eric Johnson one..
It has the clarity of a single coil.. It doesnt mud up when lots of gain is added. It cleans up real nice. It has a lot to top end to it but is by far not thin sounding. It is a very very nice neck pup imo.


----------



## thetragichero

i bought a GFS crunchy pat (13.5k resistance) on friday to replace the dragonfire humbucker i have in my strat... somehow it's 16.9k resistance yet sounds thinner than a single coil


----------



## BluesRocker

I have a few GFS pups and love everyone of them.. Highly underrated and underpriced for what you get


----------



## MartyStrat54

A high DCR is not a guarantee that the pickup will be "hot." Most high DCR pickups are indeed hot. However, they can still sound thin or tinny. If the DCR is high and the output is above 375mV, that's a hot pickup.

I am really fond of the DiMarzio Super Distortion. Introduced in 1972, it is still one of the most successful pickups ever made. They got it right. A perfect blend of tone and power.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

This looks interesting... Seymour Duncan Introduces Liberator Solderless Pickup Change System - Premier Guitar


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's cool Josh. Thanks for the link.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

This could be pretty useful.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

... If it's as good as they make out. But for trial purposes... Looks cool!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is anyone interested in trying out the new Paul Gilbert Strat pickups called the Injector? They are made by and just recently offered by DiMarzio. Paul is using the neck and bridge models in conjunction with an Area 67 in the middle.

Apparently the Area 67 mixes well with the hotter Injectors and makes for an interesting tone in the 2 and 4 positions. 

The Injectors produce a more modern sounding tone. If you are going to get some, let me hear your comments on them.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

Without going through the tons of pages of replies, I'll say that me and Wilder recently discovered that the Gibson 500T has considerably more lowend than an EMG 81.


----------



## Dave666

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> Without going through the tons of pages of replies, I'll say that me and Wilder recently discovered that the Gibson 500T has considerably more lowend than an EMG 81.



Interesting, maybe that's why my V sounds so good, it's tuned down to B
Should it have more lowend than a Dimarzio SuperDistortion? 'cause I'm playing with the idea of changing the 500T with one of those, but didn't dare to take the step yet


----------



## MartyStrat54

Personally, I would take a Super D over a 500T any time. That Super D came out in 1972 and they are still making it. I call that a winner.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Marty!

What would be a good set of Bluesy style pickups for a Telecaster.. I bought one, and if I change the pups out, I may need some guidance. The bridge is a different style than stratocasters right?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah the bridge is different. My Tele has the stock pickups. DiMarzio sells their "Area T" pickups that look interesting. You have a choice of two bridge pickups. One is extra hot (which would be the one that I would want).


----------



## BluesRocker

Hmm.. I will have to check those out.. I wonder if Keith has tried out the Tele's?


----------



## cliff easton

I have a 2008 explorer with the 498 in the neck, and 500 in the bridge. They work very well together, especially when blended, (both on). I turn the front one down a bit, and keep the rear one near max, but find that it is great at around 90 percent of max. The 500 is definitely one of the hotter if not hottest pickups I have used, and plenty of low end from the explorer. That and the 13- 60 guage strings. I have learned a lot about getting different sounds out of different instruments and amps over the years, and it is a never ending game. tubes, strings, setup, cords, amps, speakers, cabs etc. etc. etc. all affect the end sound. Whenever I go to the music store, to play around with the toys, I find myself not wanting to plug in, because when I find a guitar and amp that sound good together, and usually different from what I have at home, I want to buy them both then and there. Ha. and I have. This is for fear that I will never find that sound again. A friend of mine plays professionally, and has for thirty years, and he has slowly beat it into my head that sounding good is about playing well. Clean picking, good timing, and the style of attack you use can make the same guitar and set up go from blues to metal in one breath. All that being said and I am sure known by most of us, I still buy new gear. Just ordered a set of s.d. blackouts, but not because they are hot or cold , or anything other than one of the ingredients that i have recently heard in a sound that i liked. The guitar was a mahogany body, and maple neck with ebony fingerboard, and a 200 watt amp, which creates clean headroom. Simple. The blackouts are going into a basswood charvel, for now, and if i don't like that, I am going to put them in the explorer, and if not that, then in one of my other guitars, they are all different. I think that is the key, to getting the sound you want. Knowing how to change your style, and equipment to suit the sound you want. The 500 in my explorer is about as aggressive as any pickup I have ever heard, and yet if i roll back on the volume just a bit, the sound changes drastically in the way of its color and tone. It breathes a little deeper,and more freely, and not quite as bristling as a cougar defending her little ones like when it is pinned! Even rolled back it is so aggressive that i do not need anywhere near the max gain on my amp, a Laney AOR pro tube 100. I worry though, about changing the pickups, because then my explorer won't sound the same as it does now, which is incredibly good, and I should probably just buy a different guitar. Ha ha. Yes.


----------



## rads

i'm using area T neck for my tele.
Bridge is using tonezone tele. I prefer this since i play it for rock tune.

I also has Fast Track tele bridge for a while.

I'm using 500k Volume pot, 250k tone pot and 22nF capacitor.
it boost the treble and output for area T, it has a strat neck sound now.
If using 250k volume & tone pot, area T neck is a warm pickup.

Area T bridge is also interesting match. But i believe chopper tele is a better option if you want to experiment with your wiring, serial &. paralel gives much more sound option/preference, either you want the twang or the crunchy sound. Just like richie kotzen has in his tele.


----------



## BluesRocker

Hey Rads!

Well.. thats just it.. I want the twang, and I want the rock. I dont want rails or humbuckers in it either.. Just straight singles..


----------



## Clammy

I haven't read the whole thread, but if you want a super hot, passive, humbucker that sounds just awesome, check out the DiMarzio X2N. If you want even MORE output and a lower end voicing, check out it's bigger, badder, bass brother - the X2N-B. The X2N puts out over 500mV, and the B is around 590mV. They're still crunchy with the guitar/bass volume rolled almost all the way down! No cleans from these bad boys, and they will hammer the inpt of your amp (ina GOOD way, hehehe...). I have X2Ns in all my electric guitars, and X2N-Bs in all, but my Gibson Blackbird (in which I kept the stock puckups), basses. Yeah, I dig 'em! 

Cheers!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I have a BG Hellabucker that I am waiting to have installed. 
Has anyone tried the Rio Grande Crunchbox??


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Dave666 said:


> Interesting, maybe that's why my V sounds so good, it's tuned down to B
> Should it have more lowend than a Dimarzio SuperDistortion? 'cause I'm playing with the idea of changing the 500T with one of those, but didn't dare to take the step yet



I have one V with 496/500T combo and one with a Super Distortion in the bridge. The 500T sh*ts all over the Super Distortion IMO...

I had a '76 Gibson S-1 that had Super Distortions in it and it sounded KILLER. But for my V, it just isn't working for me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's all about personal choice. To me, a 500T was fizzy in certain frequencies. I replaced the 496R/500T on my Explorer with a DiMarzio Air Norton and Air Zone and I love it now. Classic rock and hot blues is what she puts out now.


----------



## rads

BluesRocker said:


> Hey Rads!
> 
> Well.. thats just it.. I want the twang, and I want the rock. I dont want rails or humbuckers in it either.. Just straight singles..



hmmm...i think area T set will be way to go.
They're noiseless, vintage look without any rails 

and if you need more treble, just use 500kVolume, the rest is standard.
if you need more output, 500k volume n tone will be great also, if it's to trebly for you, you can use 33nF caps or 47nF caps.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks for the info, RADS.


----------



## BluesRocker

Thanks Rads... I will have to give that a try!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I know that the DiMarzio Tele Area Neck pickup is twangy as it only has a 95mV output.

Check out the "Area T DEMO" on the DiMarzio website (click on TELE pickups, then Hum-Canceling, then "Area T Neck." Click "SOUND.")

Pretty sweet.


----------



## BluesRocker

Damn MartY! I think I am sold on that Area T Neck!


----------



## rads

BluesRocker said:


> Damn MartY! I think I am sold on that Area T Neck!



yep...area T neck is great, i was planning to put twang king on my tele neck, buat after some googling and listening to some demo, i'm sure that area T neck is the one.
Another plus is that area T is working perfectly under heavy distortion, still a lot of definition and dynamic sense to your pick attack, unlike other tele neck pickups i've tried. Most tele pickups i've tried were good in the clean or slightly overdriven amp, but under heavy distortion they're not good enough and becoming blurry (hmm i wonder if this word is correct...sory for the bad english).

Just bought a US standard strat few days ago, and planning to put dimarzio area 61,67 and 58 on it..
but unfortunately paul gilbert's injector pickups keep bugging my mind...i shouldn't have seen marty's post about the injector 
anyone have tried the injector???


----------



## Dave666

TheLoudness!! said:


> I have one V with 496/500T combo and one with a Super Distortion in the bridge. The 500T sh*ts all over the Super Distortion IMO...
> 
> I had a '76 Gibson S-1 that had Super Distortions in it and it sounded KILLER. But for my V, it just isn't working for me.



Thx for sharing, I'll keep the 500T in my V!!! If it ain't broken, don't fix it


----------



## mike mike

bare knuckle warpig does something like 18.5k


----------



## BluesRocker

Thought I would bring this thread back..

I have been using my Lace Cybercaster.. It is loaded with Lace Hemi Humbuckers.. Mind I say they are sweet.. Coil tapped too.. I do love them


----------



## MartyStrat54

Can you post a pic? Isn't that the guitar that is shaped like a futuristic Fender JAG? Two humbuckers, right? Natural wood finish or painted? 

This is your new #1 axe, correct?


----------



## BluesRocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Can you post a pic? Isn't that the guitar that is shaped like a futuristic Fender JAG? Two humbuckers, right? Natural wood finish or painted?
> 
> This is your new #1 axe, correct?



Yup sure is,.,


----------



## MartyStrat54

I heard that with those special necks, they're a dream to fret bar chords.


----------



## BluesRocker

Yeah.. They have a 10.8 degree twist.. You can kinda see it in the pic.. 

It is a dream


----------



## Papus

Get a Blackstar HT-Boost to slam v1 with 32 volts P-P


----------



## willscott182

I have a strat with a HB in the bridge. as a live guitar they're pretty perfect for me. I only have the stock pickup in right now though, i fancy sticking a Seymour Duncan invader in it.
I also have a tom delonge ES333 with a gibson dirty fingers HB in the bridge, and that is insane, such a nice sounding and hot pickup, has quite a lot of top end as well, so when compared too my strat it sounds a lot brighter and clearer, not as flubby


----------



## willscott182

ok i might have just posted a irrelevant post. i didnt realise this was a 79 page thread. Probably completely off topic by now


----------



## captcoolaid

I have 2 that I like The Higgins which while hot running at 17.8 ceramic 8 is not the hottest I run That would be the Mofee 21k + some up to 24k.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, that's about a hot as they can be wound without the tone going to hell. 

What sort of guitar do you have them in? (Wood type in body, neck and fretboard.)

Did you change the pots and if so, what value?

I decided not to go ultra hot as the type of music I play does not call for it. I wanted articulation and tone, so I went with a DiMarzio Air Norton and Air Zone in my Explorer and an Air Zone in my HSS Fat Strat.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let's hear more about these MHD pickups.

Ever hear of Will Boggs pickups. I hear they are really nice as well.


----------



## captcoolaid

I worked for him for a couple years as his assembler. Yeah he wound good stuff but never delivered in the end and actually ripped off some folks for quite a bit of loot.


----------



## captcoolaid

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah, that's about a hot as they can be wound without the tone going to hell.
> 
> What sort of guitar do you have them in? (Wood type in body, neck and fretboard.)
> 
> Did you change the pots and if so, what value?
> 
> I decided not to go ultra hot as the type of music I play does not call for it. I wanted articulation and tone, so I went with a DiMarzio Air Norton and Air Zone in my Explorer and an Air Zone in my HSS Fat Strat.



I use the Moffe in a Strat. Swamp Ash body maple neck with an Ebony board. I use a 500k alpha push pull for the bridge and a 300k out of a 1963 es 335 for the neck volume and a 250k for the tone. I run it with a 6.4k A5 staggered neck and a Russian pio .022. Now I do wind the occasional one a bit hotter at 24k but that is as much 43 as you can get on 2 bobbins. I have thought about for shits and giggles in getting some half stepped pe and do a much higher one but just for fun.

As far as articulation and tone you can get it from uber high DC winds. At certain DCs the wind will compress on itself but for what I do and how I do it, it goes back to uncompressed at about 18.6k. The Mofee retains clarity definition and can get any tone you want especially if you tap it. But some people are just scared of trying something that hot.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah his website was down for a couple of weeks about six months ago. Word was it that he was broke and owed a lot of money. He must have found someone to advance him some cash.

It's a small world that you used to work for him.

Do you do "noise free" single coils, or are they all made to vintage true single coil specs?


----------



## captcoolaid

Our singles are pretty quiet but by no means noise free. We are working on quite a few things that will come in time but we are very satisfied with what we have so far.

As far as the Will thing goes he owes more than you know and will be dealt with by the law.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay. You make the true vintage 50's/60's type single coils. Cool. 

Yeah I was going to get the Will Boggs "Heaven and Hell" set for my Explorer, but I decided to go with the DiMarzio's. I could have sent him my money and got stiffed.


----------



## captcoolaid

I am glad you did not. We do all sorts of stuff. We decided not to limit what we do but to push the envelope on what they said we can not do.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I like the way you think. Sometimes we have to think outside the box to come up with something new and useful.


----------



## captcoolaid

Exactly. Here is a 19.6k I did just so people can see that hotter does not always mean no tone or shitty cleans
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq_6-rJPpY8]YouTube - ‪MadHouse Designs Stang Pickup - Vintage Parts Jag‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Where are you guys located at?

I'd like to hear that 19.6 in the bridge of a Gibson SG.


----------



## captcoolaid

I am in Mississippi.


----------



## MartyStrat54

MHD

Announcing MHD's new website by Jeffe.

Madhouse Designs


----------



## matt3310

My friend Jon Baxter makes pickups, and he has one thats 20k!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Does he have a website or any contact info that you would like to post up?


----------



## matt3310

You bet!
Jon Baxter Pickups - Humbuckers - X Bucker


----------



## MartyStrat54

I went there. Impressive. Nice selection.


----------



## thetragichero

i guess i should start a thread for those of us who prefer lower ouput pickups for their clarity instead of talking shit in the hot pickups thread?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Please feel free to post whatever you want to say about whatever pickups you like to use.

Personally, I like moderate pickups. I took the 500T and 496 out of my Explorer and put in a DiMarzio Air Norton (Neck) and Air Zone (Bridge). What a huge difference. That Air Zone is really sweet and the notes bloom and sustain way better than the 500T.

I also have an Air Zone in my HSS Fat Strat.

Let's hear about those low output pickups.


----------



## thetragichero

cheap wine and the internet are not a good combination... although i think it was supposed to be a joke
i guess they're closer to medium-output, but the fender tex mex pickups are probably my favourite single coils


----------



## RiverRatt

captcoolaid said:


> I am in Mississippi.



What part of Mississippi?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ratt-Doesn't your Strat have the Tex-Mex pickups?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Wade Makes 'Em right here in the good 'ol Motor City...

Motor City Pickups :: The Nuke Humbucker

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

23kdc. Hello!


----------



## RiverRatt

MartyStrat54 said:


> Ratt-Doesn't your Strat have the Tex-Mex pickups?



Texas Specials. That Tele I got from BluesRocker has the Bill Lawrence USA T1 and T2 set in it (the Roy Buchanan pickups). I haven't measured them but they have a powerful sound. They sound so good through the Marshall that I'm thinking about trying a set of their strat pickups. Stevie Ray used 'em.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Notice of contest. Please submit entry over on the Preamp Tube thread.

Hello. I have a cool contest here for all who wish to enter. I'm trying to get the forum back on the right tracks. Ya know...amps, guitars, speakers, pickups and TUBES. Yeah, I love tubes and you guys know that.

To enter, you must:

Copy the following image and text.





"Why I want to become a tube roller." 

Just use the "Quote" button and copy the image and the text.

Then go to this thread:

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/3824-preamp-tubes-who-what-when-where-why-how.html

Paste image and text in the Preamp Tube thread.

Then in your own words tell me why you would want to be a tube roller. Try to keep it under 300 words or less. No penalty for going over. 

GRAND PRIZE is TEN rolling tubes. Six NOS and four CP. I even pay for postage (USA only). If you live overseas (including Canada and Mexico), you can enter, but you will be responsible for postage and handling.

NOS tubes will be RCA, GE, Sylvania, Raytheon, Military 5751 and mystery 12AX7.
CP tubes will be Preferred Series 7025, Mullard RI, JJ 83S Gold Pin and EH.

(All the above tubes are 12AX7/12AX7A types.)

This is at least $240 in tubes. WOW! Who else would do something like this?
Main judge-Me. Supporting judges, Alan (River Ratt) and Joe (SolarBurn).



> Just left the Preamp Tube thread and read where Joe and Alan are wanting to fatten the pot with a couple of extra tubes. Looks like the GRAND PRIZE will be a total of 10 tubes.
> 
> 5751 from Alan
> Mystery 12AX7 from Joe



ATTENTION: POST YOUR CONTEST QUESTIONS HERE, BUT DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY HERE. IF YOU DO, IT WILL BE INVALID. I WANT ALL ENTRIES OVER ON THE PREAMP TUBE THREAD. PLEASE DO NOT PM ME WITH QUESTIONS. POST YOUR QUESTIONS/COMMENTS HERE.

One grand prize only. Entry must be submitted by midnight, October 31, 2011.
Winner's name to be announced here and on the Preamp Tube thread.
I reserve the right to make tube substitutions.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Seymor Duncan Hot Rail in my Ibanez Strat bridge. They sound best with heavy distortion, anything less not as impressive. I also wired it to do single coil with the flip of a switch.


----------



## thetragichero

have you tried losing the coil cut and replacing it with a series/parallel switch?
i've found that humbucker in parallel gives me a better sound (to my ears) than just one coil


----------



## MartyStrat54

I played a Flying V with the D Activator-X in the bridge and a Steve's Special in the neck. I played it through my JMP 2203. Holy shit! This guitar is being used in a Dark Metal band. Lots of midrange. The owner plays through a Mesa Dual Rec.

This is not a classic rock setup.


----------



## MartyStrat54

martystrat54 said:


> notice of contest. Please submit entry over on the preamp tube thread.
> 
> hello. I have a cool contest here for all who wish to enter. I'm trying to get the forum back on the right tracks. Ya know...amps, guitars, speakers, pickups and tubes. Yeah, i love tubes and you guys know that.
> 
> To enter, you must:
> 
> Copy the following image and text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "why i want to become a tube roller."
> 
> just use the "quote" button and copy the image and the text.
> 
> Then go to this thread:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/3824-preamp-tubes-who-what-when-where-why-how.html
> 
> paste image and text in the preamp tube thread.
> 
> Then in your own words tell me why you would want to be a tube roller. Try to keep it under 300 words or less. No penalty for going over.
> 
> Grand prize is ten rolling tubes. Six nos and four cp. I even pay for postage (usa only). If you live overseas (including canada and mexico), you can enter, but you will be responsible for postage and handling.
> 
> Nos tubes will be rca, ge, sylvania, raytheon, military 5751 and mystery 12ax7.
> Cp tubes will be preferred series 7025, mullard ri, jj 83s gold pin and eh.
> 
> (all the above tubes are 12ax7/12ax7a types.)
> 
> this is at least $240 in tubes. Wow! Who else would do something like this?
> Main judge-me. Supporting judges, alan (river ratt) and joe (solarburn).
> 
> 
> 
> attention: Post your contest questions here, but do not post your entry here. If you do, it will be invalid. I want all entries over on the preamp tube thread. Please do not pm me with questions. Post your questions/comments here.
> 
> one grand prize only. Entry must be submitted by midnight, october 31, 2011.
> Winner's name to be announced here and on the preamp tube thread.
> I reserve the right to make tube substitutions.



bump!


----------



## johnfv

thetragichero said:


> ...humbucker in parallel gives me a better sound...


+1 I love parallel


----------



## Nemomega

I don't know if its been mentioned, and I am not gonna read through 51 pages right now, but the bareknuckle aftermath pickups are the hottest and most responsive pickups I've used, but in a trade off they're not the smoothest sounding clean Chanel pups, but they make the driven channels absolutley roar!!


----------



## thetragichero

i prefer prada pickups to chanel pickups...


----------



## eljeffebrown

I know they have disappeared a little but i'm putting a MHD Stangk Finger in my strat, it's a 19.2k out A8 mag, should be devastating!


----------



## Gtarzan81

I have a stock Duncan JB in my LP style ESP...and im not pleased. I heard the JB with an A8 mag swap is a pure metal machine.

I'm going the other way with an A2 mag swap, which should tame some of the highs, open it up, and drop the output just a bit.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ordered an A8 and A2 mag for the JB. we will see what happens..


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let us know. I have an A2 neck pickup in a Strat that is really sweet. It is a DiMarzio Heavy Blues 2. You can set it close to the strings without any problems and it is a smoking neck pickup. Most guys use them in the bridge.


----------



## captcoolaid

Hottest or highest DC rating 2 different beasts.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Marty, not sure if you're found your pickup yet but have you looked into the Doug Aldrich pickup from Suhr? I know Suhr makes all their stuff in house including pups. Here's a description...

"The result of collaboration between John Suhr and rock guitarist extraordinaire Doug Aldrich, the Aldrich humbuckers are the ultimate high-output pickups for aggressive rock style of playing. The Aldrich bridge humbucker is now our highest output pickup but it oozes tone across its sound spectrum. It is big sounding yet focused and punchy in the mids and tight in the lows. You will never hear this pickup get flubby and undefined in the highest gain settings. The high-mids will cut through like the sharpest knife but the treble will be sweet and never grating on the ears. From chunky low-string metal riffing to screaming string bends in the high register, the Aldrich bridge humbucker covers them all while retaining the dynamics of your picking attack."

Suhr Guitar Pickups - Expanding the Experience of Tone!


----------



## DeLorean

kramer.geetar said:


> Marty, not sure if you're found your pickup yet but have you looked into the Doug Aldrich pickup from Suhr? I know Suhr makes all their stuff in house including pups. Here's a description...
> 
> "The result of collaboration between John Suhr and rock guitarist extraordinaire Doug Aldrich, the Aldrich humbuckers are the ultimate high-output pickups for aggressive rock style of playing. The Aldrich bridge humbucker is now our highest output pickup but it oozes tone across its sound spectrum. It is big sounding yet focused and punchy in the mids and tight in the lows. You will never hear this pickup get flubby and undefined in the highest gain settings. The high-mids will cut through like the sharpest knife but the treble will be sweet and never grating on the ears. From chunky low-string metal riffing to screaming string bends in the high register, the Aldrich bridge humbucker covers them all while retaining the dynamics of your picking attack."
> 
> Suhr Guitar Pickups - Expanding the Experience of Tone!



Just had these installed in my LP Standard recently and they are seriously good!


----------



## V-Killer

BK Warpigs give a good kick to the face


----------



## Cold Warrior

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Sup. I have a strat with a floyd rose bridge and a humbucker in the neck and bridge positions. I use a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Original PATB-1 in the neck and a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 in the bridge. For me, the Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 is the hottest passive humbucking pickup I've ever heard. I use it with the high gain JVM410H and it really responds well to it. I think that the Parallel Axis Trembuckers are a nice secret for those looking for something different. I also like these pickups because they are specially designed for guitar with tremolo units (be it non-locking or locking units); they have a unique design with the magnet pole pieces that are split. Maybe something for you all that are looking for something different.



The PATB-2 Distortion is my personal favorite passive for hot rodded leads. The PA design does seem to make it more even than another similar guitar I have with the standard Distortion, also. I can really get my Boogie MkIV to sing on R2 (nevermind LEAD!! ) with my Charvel 475/PATB2 like no other passive guitar I have, it pushes the amp hard!


----------



## MartyStrat54

What are the specs and mV output of the PATB-2?

I know a DiMarzio X2N is 510mV.

How many mV's can a passive pickup push? I know there has to be a limit.


----------



## John 14:6

The Suhr Doug Aldrich???


----------



## MartyStrat54

What are the specs on that without having to do a search?


----------



## captcoolaid

MartyStrat54 said:


> What are the specs and mV output of the PATB-2?
> 
> I know a DiMarzio X2N is 510mV.
> 
> How many mV's can a passive pickup push? I know there has to be a limit.



My Ghost (Manfred) pickup produces enough Mv to clip some od pedals. I think the user that reported this said close to 980. But it was enough to clip one of his od pedals. This mind you was the highest DCR I had done for him at just over 24k with a C8 mag. He has all Ghosts in each of his Charvelles.


----------



## rads

my gosh...it's been a long while since i visit marshallforum....
even my musical taste is changing already...leaving metal to fusion and a bit blues.

now mainly using a custom HSS superstrat one piece rosewood neck,downsized strat alder body, with seymour TB14 with cover on the bridge, seymour SSL2 middle and dimarzio cruiser DP187 for the neck pickup...

for the heavy tune, which is a rare occasion now, using my ibanez SAS36FM with seymour JB bridge, vintage rail middle and coolrail neck...

goodbye (too) hot output pickups...


----------



## Ed Hunter

as far as i know the dimarzio X2N is the hottest passive around?
It is about the same as a active emg 81.
it is 500 millivolts(or a half volt to make is easier) and most passives are around 300MV.


----------

